# ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*** - Ask about your watches here



## Nirvana

Is my watch real?


Instead of creating bunch of threads, I thought it would be a good idea for the fellow members to post their "real or fake" questions in just one thread. If you are not certain about your watches, this is the right place!


----------



## Crusher

Be sure to post pics. as well


----------



## adewind

sticky?


----------



## Nirvana

adewind said:


> sticky?


Haha it would be nice if Eeeb can do that. :-!


----------



## Guest

Hi, I just found this forum. This is my first post as I'm trying to get more familiar with the site. 

I need help finding out if this is a genuine item for purchase. 

I found a tag link calibre 5 automatic for sale. Model number, only worn a few times with minor nicks and light wear. No warranty but the seller states it is legitimate Tag Heuer. 

I emailed the seller and he sent me the picture which illustrates the serial # on back of the watch casing.
I read that most tag watches have 6-digit serial numbers. Now I'm wondering if this watch series is an exception or is the serial number not original? 

can the experts say if authentic?

Thanks


----------



## Nirvana

It's legit jusn537, nice watch! :-!


----------



## Eeeb

nirvana0001 said:


> Haha it would be nice if Eeeb can do that. :-!


If this thread ever falls off the first forum page, I'd be shocked!! I'd rather keep the stickies to topics that are important but would fall off the front page if not 'stuck'.

In Vintage we usually like to have every watch in a separate thread... but this idea may be a good one. Let's see how it goes.

I'd say something about a good crew here but Walt Disney contacted me and asked that we lay low on the pirate humor for a while :roll:


----------



## adewind

Eeeb said:


> I'd say something about a good crew here but Walt Disney contacted me and asked that we lay low on the pirate humor for a while :roll:


lolwut?


----------



## marinemaster

I also have a question about a 2000. Is on the bay. Is a quartz WK1110 but the back does not have a serial number? Is that normal for a Tag? Link here 150338614720 hope is permitted for pics only. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Eeeb

marinemaster said:


> I also have a question about a 2000. Is on the bay. Is a quartz WK1110 but the back does not have a serial number? Is that normal for a Tag? Link here 150338614720 hope is permitted for pics only.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


Serial numbers are often deleted by ADs when they sell to grey market e-tailers so TAG can not determine the source of the watch... Not a practice I like and so I would normally avoid such a watch if one with a s/n is available for a similar price.


----------



## heuerudoin

*Carrera Twin Time WV2116.FC6181 real or not??*

Bought this watch last week , really love it but have had a problem with the seond time zone hand not staying in the correct time zone ,this has put worries in my mind that the watch is not genuine , can anyone please help authenticate it from the pictures????

Thanks


----------



## WatchHobbyist

Hello All, this is my first post at watchuseek. I'm currently looking at purchasing a Tag Carrera Chrono on ebay. However I am somewhat skeptical of the authenticity of some of the watches. Can any expert confirm the authenticity of this watch? Thanks in advance for any help! Here are some pictures:


----------



## Nirvana

Both heuerudoin's and WatchHobbyist's are authentic. :-!


----------



## rsupreme

Hey guys, first time poster here. Site looks great, so figured I'd give y'all a shot, since I'm researching my first TAG now.

I don't have the watch yet, but I'm interested in buying this piece: http://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/...l-Self-Winding-Automatic-WV2210.BA0790-p.html.

Anyone heard of this store? Any way I can ensure that it's real after I receive it? Should I just post pics here? Or, even better, what questions can I ask the seller beforehand to ensure it's real before buying. (I'm a little wary of buying online, as it seems lot of people on TimeZone recommend AD only. However, if authentic, the deal is much better at this site. They do claim to give the papers and serial numbers, I think.)

Thanks for your help. Total newb here, so any and all kind advice is appreciated.


----------



## lee.hwie

rsupreme said:


> Hey guys, first time poster here. Site looks great, so figured I'd give y'all a shot, since I'm researching my first TAG now.
> 
> I don't have the watch yet, but I'm interested in buying this piece: http://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/...l-Self-Winding-Automatic-WV2210.BA0790-p.html.
> 
> Anyone heard of this store? Any way I can ensure that it's real after I receive it? Should I just post pics here? Or, even better, what questions can I ask the seller beforehand to ensure it's real before buying. (I'm a little wary of buying online, as it seems lot of people on TimeZone recommend AD only. However, if authentic, the deal is much better at this site. They do claim to give the papers and serial numbers, I think.)
> 
> Thanks for your help. Total newb here, so any and all kind advice is appreciated.


Don't know about the watch as the pic is generic. But found some things about the site you might want to consider:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/412/RipOff0412949.htm


----------



## rsupreme

lee.hwie said:


> Don't know about the watch as the pic is generic. But found some things about the site you might want to consider:
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/412/RipOff0412949.htm


Yeah, I did see that as well. That guy posted the same critique on a different site as well, I saw.

They emailed me and told me they're out of stock. I think it's an older watch anyway, so doubt it'll ever be back in stock...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Slime

Sorry to be a pain but I've realised that I've posted in the wrong thread, didn't notice this one - sorry to multi-post but here goes.
I bought the watch of a mate of mine over 15 years ago, I don't know how long he had had it though.
On the back is the following code: *972 606*.
I'd like to know a bit about this watch if possible.
It has never missed a beat but is due to have the battery changed as it has recently stopped working.
Would it be worth having new hands fitted for luminescence reasons, or is it best left as original as possible.
Finally, I presume it is advisable to have the battery changed at a TAG authorised dealer/repairer.
Many thanks in advance, :thanks
Slime.

P.S. Please don't tell me it's a fake, I've loved it too long!!!

Here are some pics,



















&


----------



## Nirvana

The hands are looking great. I'd would say it's better to have the bezel insert replaced, it will make a huge different. Unless you have a deep pocket otherwise I wouldn't suggest to have the battery changed at Tourneau or other ADs. Any local watchsmith should able to perform the job just fine.


----------



## WatchHobbyist

So instead buying the watch I found on ebay I ended up buying a carrera chrono from authenticwatches.com. I purchased from them because they have an outstanding ebay record as well as hearing from others that they do ship authentic TAG's with original serial numbers. I went to an AD today to get the watch resized. They asked where I got it, so I told them. Then I asked if they thought it was authentic. They said it looked legit. So now I want to get all of your opinions. Do you think this watch is authentic? I read that all TAG's have a 6 digit serial number, however this watch has 7. Do some TAG's have 7 digits? The model number also reads CV2014-1. I have never seen the "-1" before. So whats the verdict? Sorry for the poor picture quality. It was difficult to get good lighting.


----------



## Nirvana

WatchHobbyist, your Carrera is no doubt, real. |>


----------



## lucygucy

I have been informed that this is a replica...it's a shame b/c I have had it for 8 years and it worked great until yesterday. I guess I just want to get a second opinion b4 I throw it out!


----------



## Eeeb

It is a poor replica of the real thing. Get the real thing and you will really appreciate a watch.


----------



## Nirvana

I don't know anything about that model but the movement seems horribly made.


----------



## lucygucy

Eeeb said:


> It is a poor replica of the real thing. Get the real thing and you will really appreciate a watch.


A simple yes or no would've been just fine.


----------



## VICTOR.ADM

HI, ID LIKE TO KNOW IF MY TAG IS A FAKE OR NOTE. IM FROM BRASIL AND ACQUIRE MY WATCH FROM A FRIEND. HOWEVER I´VE SEEN A LOT OF SIMILAR WATCHES IN FAKE PAGES.
ITS A 2000 CHRONO QUARTS, IN THE BACK CASE IS ENGRAVED LASER CN111G AND UNDER SP6842
LOOKING IN THE FORUM I IDENTIFY 
C= CHRONO 
N = 2000 EXCLUSIVE MODEL 
1 = QUARTZ 
1 = MENS 
1 = STEEL
DIDNT IDENTIFY THE G, NEITHER THE OTHER CODE
STRAP NUMBERS ARE 3073 AND Y
COLOR BLUE DIAL AND WHITE ROUND CHRONOS
GOLDEN MOVEMENT MARKED SWISS 27 JEWELS 
I SAW 3 NEW MODELS AT EBAY, JUST LIKE MINE.
ONE AT THIS ADRESS:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-TAG-H...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
THANKS, BEST REGARDS VICTOR.


----------



## Nirvana

Victor did you buy from "authenticwatches*com"? If so you shouldn't have any problem. If not please show us the actual pictures of your watch.


----------



## rsupreme

nirvana0001 said:


> Victor did you buy from "authenticwatches*com"? If so you shouldn't have any problem. If not please show us the actual pictures of your watch.


So authenticwatches.com is a good place to buy? Watches are guaranteed authentic and they have good discounted prices over authorized dealers?

What's the best way to tell that these watches are real or not, anyway? Just check if there's a serial number on the back? I don't get why that's infallible, because if I were a counterfeiter, I'd buy a real watch, then copy that same serial number into every single watch copy I make. :-s


----------



## Nirvana

rsupreme, authenticwatches is very reputatable, I know lot of people who bought from them. Regarding the authentic, just post the pics here. 

ps. All the fake watches have serial numbers these days.


----------



## rsupreme

nirvana0001 said:


> rsupreme, authenticwatches is very reputatable, I know lot of people who bought from them. Regarding the authentic, just post the pics here.
> 
> ps. All the fake watches have serial numbers these days.


Okay, I will. How do you guys know which serial numbers are authentic, then? Do they start with certain digits only?


----------



## Nirvana

rsupreme said:


> Okay, I will. How do you guys know which serial numbers are authentic, then? Do they start with certain digits only?


Just google the number, fake's will show up 100% of the time.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Yes, if you see the same number coming up for different auctions then stay away. Some of these numbers are well known for certain models especailly the Carrera.


----------



## elayboy

Just curious if anyone can verify that this watch is authentic?

I just purchased one of these from another watchuseek member, and was trying to do some research on them after the fact.

I've done a pretty thorough search on the web looking for a similar model, but it seems like all the pictures that I come up with have the numeral 12 instead of the diamond at the 12 o'clock position.

The seller guarantees that the watch is authentic, but this is troubling me nonetheless. Of course there are no papers available.

I would greatly appreciate any input from the Tag gurus on the forum.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slime

Thanks for the response *nirvana0001*,
but could you possibly tell me the model name or series & approximately the age of the watch,
many thanks,

*Slime*.


----------



## tagmanuk

elayboy said:


> Just curious if anyone can verify that this watch is authentic?
> 
> I just purchased one of these from another watchuseek member, and was trying to do some research on them after the fact.
> 
> I've done a pretty thorough search on the web looking for a similar model, but it seems like all the pictures that I come up with have the numeral 12 instead of the diamond at the 12 o'clock position.
> 
> The seller guarantees that the watch is authentic, but this is troubling me nonetheless. Of course there are no papers available.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any input from the Tag gurus on the forum.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dont worry, your watch is 100& authentic. Some models do have the serial number in that position.

Its in very good condition too

tagmanuk


----------



## tagmanuk

oh yes, regarding the diamond at 12 o'clock, yes the older 2000's ('we') had this feature. Its the later 'wk' 2000 that has the luminous '12' numeral

tagmanuk


----------



## elayboy

Thanks for the information. Does anyone know approximately when this model was discontinued and what movement it uses?



tagmanuk said:


> oh yes, regarding the diamond at 12 o'clock, yes the older 2000's ('we') had this feature. Its the later 'wk' 2000 that has the luminous '12' numeral
> 
> tagmanuk


----------



## eyecon82

Hey guys...Sorry I created a new thread first before seeing this one, so please forgive me. Can you guys tell me if this watch is a gen? Thanks


----------



## adewind

What say you pirate crew, of this here TAG. I think its a fake but perhaps not. Here is what I noticed: the numbers on the dial look a little weird kind of more round and bulbous than normal. On the case back it says "Swiss since 1860" instead of "Swiss Made since 1860."


----------



## adewind

Ah ok well I see that the previous 2000 series says Swiss Since 1860 too so I guess the only problem would be the numbers.. Maybe its real then?


----------



## Nirvana

@adweind, the ETA 2824 seems legit.


----------



## eyecon82

eyecon82 said:


> Hey guys...Sorry I created a new thread first before seeing this one, so please forgive me. Can you guys tell me if this watch is a gen? Thanks


anyone? Thanks


----------



## thekop

eyecon82 said:


> anyone? Thanks


Your watch looks authentic.. |>
Congrats!


----------



## tagmanuk

Looks ok to me too! Including the dial!

tagmanuk


----------



## Asha'man

I got this watch in a car that I just bought. It appears to be genuine, but I have no experience with high-quality watches so I'm basing that merely on the fact that it appears to be well made. Here are a couple of pics I just snapped.

Front:










I failed to capture it in the shot, but it says "SWISS MADE" under the mechanism.

The back:










The serial number does not seem to follow the standards that I've seen posted here, and a quick Google turned up only pages in Cyrillic. Useful indeed. :roll:

Overall shot:










What's the story on this watch? Several searches here turned up only the Kirium series with the Ti5 descriptor, and this definitely does not match those. I have a pocketknife in Ti (Sebenza) and nothing on this watch strikes me as being made of Ti, but I could be wrong. Lastly, the serial doesn't make sense.

Genuine? Age? Value? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Asha'man

The overall shot pic isn't showing up, for some reason. Let's retry....

edit: Never mind, re-uploaded it and now it's showing up.


----------



## tagmanuk

Oh dear! Sorry it is a very poor fake

Tagmanuk


----------



## Nirvana

I don't think that model existed.


----------



## eyecon82

Asha'man said:


> I got this watch in a car that I just bought. It appears to be genuine, but I have no experience with high-quality watches so I'm basing that merely on the fact that it appears to be well made. Here are a couple of pics I just snapped.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I failed to capture it in the shot, but it says "SWISS MADE" under the mechanism.
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serial number does not seem to follow the standards that I've seen posted here, and a quick Google turned up only pages in Cyrillic. Useful indeed. :roll:
> 
> Overall shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the story on this watch? Several searches here turned up only the Kirium series with the Ti5 descriptor, and this definitely does not match those. I have a pocketknife in Ti (Sebenza) and nothing on this watch strikes me as being made of Ti, but I could be wrong. Lastly, the serial doesn't make sense.
> 
> Genuine? Age? Value? Thanks for any help!


so even if it a rep...shouldn't you return it to the previous owner as he probably left it in there by accident?


----------



## tunge

Asha'man said:


> I got this watch in a car that I just bought. It appears to be genuine, but I have no experience with high-quality watches so I'm basing that merely on the fact that it appears to be well made. Here are a couple of pics I just snapped.
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I failed to capture it in the shot, but it says "SWISS MADE" under the mechanism.
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serial number does not seem to follow the standards that I've seen posted here, and a quick Google turned up only pages in Cyrillic. Useful indeed. :roll:
> 
> Overall shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the story on this watch? Several searches here turned up only the Kirium series with the Ti5 descriptor, and this definitely does not match those. I have a pocketknife in Ti (Sebenza) and nothing on this watch strikes me as being made of Ti, but I could be wrong. Lastly, the serial doesn't make sense.
> 
> Genuine? Age? Value? Thanks for any help!


gotta say it's a pretty creative fake (wouldn't even call it a replica cos Tag never did make anything like that!)

maybe they should have put the Patek Logo or something along that line on the watch instead....

anyways:rodekaart n do return it man... even if it was real u should return it


----------



## Eeeb

Asha'man said:


> ...
> The serial number does not seem to follow the standards that I've seen posted here, and a quick Google turned up only pages in Cyrillic. Useful indeed. :roll:...


That should have been a clue... the Ukraine is the fake capital of the world, worse even than Asia where fakes are not dominate, only common. In the Ukraine real watches are scarce.

If you can not return it, hit it with a shovel and bury it in the back yard... Make sure this watch never breeds as any offspring which are half as ugly are still darned ugly :-d


----------



## Asha'man

Haha well it's good to know the truth, anyway! The seller gave it to me with the car so no big deal there. It's not my style anyway so I'm not bummed out. Interesting that a fake would have what appears to my n00b eyes to be a fairly precise mechanical movement, with the little pendulum and such (I'm sure my terminology is way off). Seems to me that that would be difficult to turn out in a fake workshop, but apparently not. Thanks for all the assistance with the watch, folks!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The caseback says 10atm (100m) water resistant while the dial claims 200m water resistant.

See if you can twist off the caseback. iwant to see that cool tourbillon!!:-!


----------



## WatchQuest

*Is this TAG Authentic - Want to Purchase it*

Hey All - I am looking to buy this Tag but am not sure if it is authentic, can anyone tell me if by looks it is authentic?


----------



## tagmanuk

*Re: Is this TAG Authentic - Want to Purchase it*

The watch looks authentic to me

Tagmanuk


----------



## adewind

Hey guys,

Thinking about making a purchase. Can you all please comment on authenticity. I feel like its real but just wanna double check with the crew before I put my cash down on the beaut:


----------



## tagmanuk

The watch looks genuine, although i've not seen one with a plastic movement spacer. The movement looks like its seem better days, and will need a good service

Tagmanuk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Personally, I'd stay away based on the movment photos. looks like some water damage.


----------



## thekop

*Re: Is this TAG Authentic - Want to Purchase it*

Looks Ok to me.


----------



## adewind

Thanks Wis, I think I'll take your advice. I think its going to go for much more than it should anyway.


----------



## Eeeb

The rotor is not marked like any other TAG I have seen. TAG marked it's quartz movements like this... but maybe this is a 'transition piece' between Heuer and TAG Heuer... ?? But I would have thought by February of 1988 things would have been sorted out.

Anyway, as others have pointed out, the movement looks too sickly to acquire at normal prices.


----------



## West

I am looking to buy this Tag but am not sure if it is authentic, can anyone tell me if by looks it is authentic?
The guy selling it claims that the watch is authentic, but that the chain is not.

Bad pictures, but anyway.

Somebody knows what model this is also?


----------



## medigirlcc

Could you tell me if this watch is authentic? I own two tages and I'm pretty sure it is but not 100%... thanks. The seller says it's brand new, never worn.:-!
Sorry about the strange image names...


----------



## medigirlcc

also wondering, since this is a tag 6000, an older mdoel watch, would this newer style box have been out back wht nthis was manufactured? does that raise any suspicions at all with anyone? thanks!


----------



## Carl.1

West said:


> I am looking to buy this Tag but am not sure if it is authentic, can anyone tell me if by looks it is authentic?
> The guy selling it claims that the watch is authentic, but that the chain is not.
> 
> Bad pictures, but anyway.
> 
> Somebody knows what model this is also?


Bad pictures always worry me, i don't know about that watch but those here that know better would require better photos. If he is a legitimate seller get him to send some better detailed pictures including the caseback and movement.


----------



## tagmanuk

medigirlcc said:


> Could you tell me if this watch is authentic? I own two tages and I'm pretty sure it is but not 100%... thanks. The seller says it's brand new, never worn.:-!
> Sorry about the strange image names...


Your tag 6000 is legit. It is a later model too, and would of been supplied new with that style zipped case

Tagmanuk


----------



## West

Carl.1 said:


> Bad pictures always worry me, i don't know about that watch but those here that know better would require better photos. If he is a legitimate seller get him to send some better detailed pictures including the caseback and movement.


Does these help? Here you can see the back side.


----------



## asm1

Can I play ? I am 99.99 % sure my watch is fine but since it came with no docs (basically from a Jewellers in the US) I need to have it beaten into me.... or I am going to look a fool when I take it in to a jewellers and ask them for a valuation for insurance purposes.

its an Aquaracer WAF 1110.BA0800

Pics here

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=260942

(nobody has said anything bad about it in that thread)

Andrew


----------



## SoCalWoodworker

OK..my father-in-law passed away and he liked watches...ALOT of wathes. I ran aross this one and req. the name. So is it real? I really have no idea. Knowing the kind of man he was i am guessing it is legit but of course you never know. Thanks to all for your help.
PEACE


----------



## Eeeb

Looks like a vintage Heuer Professional dive watch - a REAL dive watch. I've not seen the gold plated bezel before. The hands do not look authentic to me but I do not claim to be an expert -- I only play one on TV.


----------



## Eeeb

I have never seen a TAG that looks even remotely like that. But maybe others have.

Pics of the back and insides (movement) would help a lot.


----------



## Carl.1

West said:


> Does these help? Here you can see the back side.


That's interesting, i have not seen that model before. From the case shot it looks to be a monoblock construction which usually makes for a serious dive watch. I did not realise that Tag made any that way.
I look forward to further comments about this watch.


----------



## tagexchange

SoCalWoodworker said:


> OK..my father-in-law passed away and he liked watches...ALOT of wathes. I ran aross this one and req. the name. So is it real? I really have no idea. Knowing the kind of man he was i am guessing it is legit but of course you never know. Thanks to all for your help.
> PEACE


sorry but that is a fake/replica, it is not even close to any authentic Tag model


----------



## Neil66

Eeeb said:


> Serial numbers are often deleted by ADs when they sell to grey market e-tailers so TAG can not determine the source of the watch... Not a practice I like and so I would normally avoid such a watch if one with a s/n is available for a similar price.


Hi Folks - Noob here, just surfing about getting my wk battery replaced & found this thread - nice one.

I'd like to question the above statement - I purchased my wk1110 from an AD / very reputable jeweller in Aberdeen, Scotland - way back in '95 or '96... (ish).
This too has no serial number on the back. The WK1110 is hard stamped but definitely no serial number...
I still have the original box, paperwork etc etc so if I can get round to digging the stuff out - will shoot a few pics & post ;-)
Cheers,
Neil.


----------



## dozer

SoCalWoodworker said:


> OK..my father-in-law passed away and he liked watches...ALOT of wathes. I ran aross this one and req. the name. So is it real? I really have no idea. Knowing the kind of man he was i am guessing it is legit but of course you never know. Thanks to all for your help.
> PEACE


WOW. It looks so different and really good, fake or not.


----------



## asm1

Slime... its a 2000 series mate. Which one I don't know but a quick google on that model number comes up with not a lot (expired ebay auction of a 2000 series). As for age, I'm not sure. I would think early nineties or perhaps older as it is the older model number format.

Andrew


----------



## p3dxing

Sorry wrong insertion point for post, couldn't figure out how to delete...


----------



## p3dxing

Hi. I just bought this on Ebay. Seller claims it is "100% working and authentic". Wish I had found your site earlier. Can anyone tell me if it is genuine or a replica? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F270387476237%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp2773.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D270387476237%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_naf%3D1%26_fvi%3D1&item=270387476237&_rdc=1&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## tagmanuk

Genuine

Tagmanuk


----------



## dmr33

p3dxing said:


> Hi. I just bought this on Ebay. Seller claims it is "100% working and authentic". Wish I had found your site earlier. Can anyone tell me if it is genuine or a replica? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F270387476237%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp2773.m38.l1313%26_nkw%3D270387476237%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_naf%3D1%26_fvi%3D1&item=270387476237&_rdc=1&viewitem=&salenotsupported


The auctions shows a genuine 2nd generation 4000 series watch. You can tell its' 2nd gen from the steel rimmed hour markers. First gen = no steel rim.

White face in good shape is tough find these days. |>

Cheers,

David


----------



## p3dxing

Thanks, guys! Could you tell me the approximate date range of production for this model and anything else you might know about it? Where could I find info on the internet? I have been googling to no avail.


----------



## marts

Hi I've just bought this model S94706m 1994. Can anyone please tell if it's genuine. TIA
Does anyone know of a web site that shows old models please?


----------



## p3dxing

One more watch... WK1110-BA0308 seems correct for this model according to the guides I found in this forum, but I am very new to Tag Heuers (this is my second if it is genuine, my first dumb purchase of a fake if not). Also, if known, what generation 2000 Classic quartz is this - I have seen this kind with the arabic 12 at 12:00 and not completely circular bezel (12 sided and 12 pointed) and a version with a diamond at 12:00 and smooth circular bezel. Thanks in advance, I won't buy anymore for a while...:roll:

http://home.comcast.net/~ianmoni/copyshipprint/bekkelg,_aaron004.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~ianmoni/copyshipprint/bekkelg,_aaron006.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~ianmoni/copyshipprint/bekkelg,_aaron007.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~ianmoni/copyshipprint/bekkelg,_aaron005.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~ianmoni/copyshipprint/bekkelg,_aaron003.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~ianmoni/copyshipprint/bekkelg,_aaron009.jpg

http://home.comcast.net/~ianmoni/copyshipprint/bekkelg,_aaron008.jpg


----------



## skoochy

marts said:


> Hi I've just bought this model S94706m 1994. Can anyone please tell if it's genuine. TIA


The watch in those pictures is genuine, although that is not its model number.

-s-


----------



## dmr33

marts said:


> Hi I've just bought this model S94706m 1994. Can anyone please tell if it's genuine. TIA
> Does anyone know of a web site that shows old models please?


Don't know a website, but know the S/el series well.

Thats a first generation S/el Circa 1987-88 (mfgr date)... You can tell from the dial markings. Missing the work Professional on the dial.

The model number may be correct, just missing the decimal... could be S94.706. My old TAG dealer catalog shows S94.006, but that's the all polished gold plated model. Yours seems to have both polished and satin finishes.

It's genuine and a very collectible S/el.

Cheers,

David


----------



## skoochy

dmr33 said:


> The model number may be correct, just missing the decimal... could be S94.706. My old TAG dealer catalog shows S94.006, but that's the all polished gold plated model.


You can see it is S94.706 in the pictures... not S94706M 1994. 

I like those SELs because they don't have the gold plating on the back of the links... I think the fakes have the fake gold on the back too.

-s-


----------



## p3dxing

Is bumping allowed here? I read the faq and found no mention...


----------



## dmr33

p3dxing said:


> One more watch... WK1110-BA0308 seems correct for this model according to the guides I found in this forum, but I am very new to Tag Heuers (this is my second if it is genuine, my first dumb purchase of a fake if not). Also, if known, what generation 2000 Classic quartz is this - I have seen this kind with the arabic 12 at 12:00 and not completely circular bezel (12 sided and 12 pointed) and a version with a diamond at 12:00 and smooth circular bezel. Thanks in advance, I won't buy anymore for a while...:roll:


The watch pictured is a genuince last generation 2000 Classic. There were really only two. 1st had Arabic 12 with Luminous Center and 2nd gen had solid Nickel (or gold for twotone) Arabic 12.

Don't quite understand your last issue.

Cheers,

David


----------



## p3dxing

Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## pekanut

I finally got my Carrera :-d
It's 8 months old, comes with original stainless steel strap and not original croco leather strap. Before buying, I carefully studied this and other fora, so I am 99% sure that it is original. I got it for 1100 Euros, a fair price according to me.
Have a nice day, Patrick


----------



## Bonza

Hi,

I've now been Tag less since my early college days and this needs to change, but for cheap/ ;-)

What do you guys think of this 4000 series? Real, fake? Does it appear to be in good shape to you and is the price fair?

http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-Heuer-4000-...=66:2|65:15|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:12|294:50

Many thanks!!


----------



## marts

Thanks for the reply chaps and for the good news.
The model number is S94.706M It was originally bought in 1994. Sorry I left off the decimal but I knew you clever chaps would sort it out.
David, as a dealer could you give an idea of value should I wish to trade up in the future. TIA
Martin


----------



## Jaffar

Ok, I didn't see this thread before I bought this watch and would like to know if it's authentic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110391936172

Haven't received it yet, but I believe it's legit. Just want to double check myself.


----------



## James98

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and just purchased my first tag. I'm hoping its authentic and could use some assistance since I haven't really been able to find anything on the web. Pics attached. Thanks in advance!


----------



## skoochy

Jaffar said:


> Ok, I didn't see this thread before I bought this watch and would like to know if it's authentic.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110391936172
> 
> Haven't received it yet, but I believe it's legit. Just want to double check myself.


Can't be 100% sure from pictures, but it looks quite legitimate.

-s-


----------



## skoochy

James98 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and just purchased my first tag. I'm hoping its authentic and could use some assistance since I haven't really been able to find anything on the web. Pics attached. Thanks in advance!


Wow, nice vintage (well, late 80s-early 90s) TAG! I don't think anyone has faked a Calibre 185 model that works. Since it has a DD chrono module, it would be really apparent that it was a fake if it wasn't real.

-s-


----------



## James98

skoochy said:


> Wow, nice vintage (well, late 80s-early 90s) TAG! I don't think anyone has faked a Calibre 185 model that works. Since it has a DD chrono module, it would be really apparent that it was a fake if it wasn't real.
> 
> -s-


Skoochy -- Thanks for the quick reply. I didn't realize it was that old! I figured late 90s. So, it sounds like you're saying that if it was a fake, the chronograph functions wouldn't work properly (if at all)? I paid $325 for it. Is that a reasonable price? Is it a relatively rare watch? Thanks again.


----------



## skoochy

James98 said:


> Skoochy -- Thanks for the quick reply. I didn't realize it was that old! I figured late 90s. So, it sounds like you're saying that if it was a fake, the chronograph functions wouldn't work properly (if at all)? I paid $325 for it. Is that a reasonable price? Is it a relatively rare watch? Thanks again.


Personally, I think $325 is an appropriate price, but based on the prices people have been asking for Cal 185 models, you got a great deal! (Looking on eBay they tend to go for $500-1000 which seems to be a lot since I got mine brand new for $600.)

If you try the chronograph out, you'll notice that the second hand (both the chrono sweep as well as the small time seconds) ticks in 1/2 second increments, instead of the 1-second which is normal for most quartz watches. This is a fairly rare feature, and nearly all other watches that feature it are usually made without a separate mechanical chronograph movement. You can tell it is a mechanical chronograph in the way the reset button works... the second hand resets instantly instead of being driven back to zero by a stepper motor. You can also identify it has a chrono module by noting that the setting crown and chronograph pushers are not in the same plane, or by opening the back and seeing that it is an ETA normal date movement with only one stepper motor. Oh yeah, or that the magnifying glass for the date is under the dial instead of on the crystal... this is to take up the space the chrono module creates between the dial and the date ring on the main movement.

Yeah, so fakes wouldn't normally replicate all this. And fakes of that era were definitely not good quality, a replica was apparent just by looking and holding the watch (not like today's).

Enjoy the watch! Try to keep it serviced, especially the gaskets so nothing nasty gets inside. The reason is if that movement breaks, TAG's not going to repair it for you anymore. You'll have to find a specialist or learn a lot yourself, and that will be quite expensive!

-s-


----------



## Bonza

Hi,

I found a local private sale with a Carrera and a Wolf turner for 1300 which seems like a good deal since he has the original receipt, box, papers and claims to have only worn it twice. What do you think?

Can someone please verify the authenticity of the watch? I've included the pics I got from the seller. He isn't the best phtographer, but what can you do? :-s

Thanks!! 

Would love to get a response soon so I can grab it b4 someone else does. Also, any opinion on the Wolf brand of turners?


----------



## Eeeb

I guess this depends on how much $1300 means to you... the pics are so bad I would not risk that much money.... but your marginal utility may differ.


----------



## Bonza

Thanks Eeeb. 

Well, I do get to see it in real life when we meet up since it is a local sale. However, I heard there are really good fakes of Carreras floating around. Is there anything I should look for, or that looks off to you in the pics. The first pic is the clearest. It shows tag heuer stamped on the inside of the buckle. Would a replica go to those lengths?

I handled one at an AD yesterday, so I know what it should "feel" like. I assume a replica would not have the same weight and finish?

I figure I'll have a bill of sale made out with the serial and model number and grab his DL info on it as well, and then put my own pics up here for you guys to look at.

Am I on the irght track here or am I just being gullbile?


----------



## Eeeb

Bonza said:


> Thanks Eeeb.
> 
> Well, I do get to see it in real life when we meet up since it is a local sale. However, I heard there are really good fakes of Carreras floating around. Is there anything I should look for, or that looks off to you in the pics. The first pic is the clearest. It shows tag heuer stamped on the inside of the buckle. Would a replica go to those lengths?
> 
> I handled one at an AD yesterday, so I know what it should "feel" like. I assume a replica would not have the same weight and finish?
> 
> I figure I'll have a bill of sale made out with the serial and model number and grab his DL info on it as well, and then put my own pics up here for you guys to look at.
> 
> Am I on the irght track here or am I just being gullbile?


Dig through past posts... the rotor attachment is often a good tell...


----------



## Bonza

Thanks Eeeb,

I will go look up the rotor attachments right away and see if I can figure this out.

I saw the watch myself today. Looks and feels legit. If this is a fake, it is a darn good one. Just to make sure, I took some pics, though I fear that I am not a very good photographer. Picture 3 came out the best. 

The model number is CV2010-3 according to the back of the watch.

I am so excited, I hope it checks out as I am totally in love with this watch now. It is gorgeous!!!!

Would appreciate any comments about the aunthenticity a ton.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Looks good.:-!


----------



## bob99

Thinking of picking up this 2000 series automatic. Anyone have a guess whether or not it is real? I know this was a widely copied watch, and it's expensive enough that I would be really burned if it was a fake!

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Eeeb

Well, there is a pic of the caseback off the watch... but no pic of the movement. Am I the only one who wonders why?


----------



## bob99

Sorry, there was a pic of the movement, I just didn't attach it.


----------



## skoochy

bob99 said:


> Sorry, there was a pic of the movement, I just didn't attach it.


It looks exactly like my friend's authentic watch (purchased at AD), right down to the cheesy plastic movement holder. I can't believe TAG spends more money on a higher grade 2824 movement and then uses a plastic movement ring. When they started doing this on the 2000 and up series is when I think they "jumped the shark". They should just go for lower end 2824 grades, then at least the Carrera could have a nicer 2824 since it doesn't have a 2892.

Sorry for the digression, essentially I am saying it looks authentic.

-s-


----------



## intheboost

p3dxing said:


> One more watch... WK1110-BA0308 seems correct for this model according to the guides I found in this forum, but I am very new to Tag Heuers (this is my second if it is genuine, my first dumb purchase of a fake if not). Also, if known, what generation 2000 Classic quartz is this - I have seen this kind with the arabic 12 at 12:00 and not completely circular bezel (12 sided and 12 pointed) and a version with a diamond at 12:00 and smooth circular bezel. Thanks in advance, I won't buy anymore for a while...:roll:


Looks legit to me. I have this same exact watch purchased in late 1998. Good sturdy watch!


----------



## p3dxing

Thanks intheboost. I am happy to hear a testimonial of this model's durability. Mine is due to arrive Thursday. I have since picked up a couple of Kiriums (I am wearing a mint one I bought from DMR/Tag-Team on eBay - thanks again!), so much for my will-power! I think I am becoming a watch whore.


----------



## intheboost

p3dxing said:


> Thanks intheboost. I am happy to hear a testimonial of this model's durability. Mine is due to arrive Thursday. I have since picked up a couple of Kiriums (I am wearing a mint one I bought from DMR/Tag-Team on eBay - thanks again!), so much for my will-power! I think I am becoming a watch whore.


I think I have only been through 2 replacement batteries in 11 years with mine. The watch has operated flawlessly. Regarding the "watch whore" comment, yea same here, and it all started with this same watch, lol :-! I had a Kirium Ti5 a while back as well. Enjoy!


----------



## travis1985

Been corresponding with a gent, and this looks like a 2000 classic to me...but he is saying it is an aquaracer.

thoughts?


what do you think it might be worth?


Thanks!!


----------



## travis1985

Been corresponding with a gent, and this looks like a 2000 classic to me...but he is saying it is an aquaracer.

thoughts?


what do you think it might be worth?


----------



## Eeeb

travis1985 said:


> ...
> what do you think it might be worth?


It is worth what someone will pay for it... no more... no less...

Seriously, there is a sticky about valuations. Without the watch in hand, no decent valuation can be done.


----------



## travis1985

Eeeb said:


> It is worth what someone will pay for it... no more... no less...
> 
> Seriously, there is a sticky about valuations. Without the watch in hand, no decent valuation can be done.


ok, strike the valuation question, any confirmation on why type of TAG it is?


----------



## Nirvana

Bump. ;-)


----------



## lovemydoggies

Hi everyone,

My first time here, since I'm looking at getting a Tag on ebay.
This is the item #: 260421747393

Can someone tell me if this is authentic please?
TIA!


----------



## cruznbiyou

lovemydoggies said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first time here, since I'm looking at getting a Tag on ebay.
> This is the item #: 260421747393
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is authentic please?
> TIA!


Looks legit.


----------



## PopNFresh

*Is this Tag a fake?*

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=380130310951

Can some one please verify if this watch is authentic or not??


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Is this Tag a fake?*

Yes. It is a wonderful watch. Lemania 5100 simulation in quartz.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PopNFresh

*Re: Is this Tag a fake?*

it is??? how can you tell what are the give aways??? if its a fake its not a wonderfull watch.


----------



## tagmanuk

*Re: Is this Tag a fake?*



PopNFresh said:


> it is??? how can you tell what are the give aways??? if its a fake its not a wonderfull watch.


It It NOT a fake!

Tagmanuk


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Is this Tag a fake?*



PopNFresh said:


> it is??? how can you tell what are the give aways??? if its a fake its not a wonderfull watch.


If you have something to add to the discussion, please do it politely. WUS prides itself on polite, reasoned discussion.

The watch is genuine. The movement is genuine. The seller is legitimate. It is a wonderful watch.


----------



## rodman

*Is it real??*

Hi guys, I just found this forum and thought it was great.

So, I saw this watch on eBay and was wondering if you guys could help me find out if it's real or a fake.

Here is the link. And, of course, thanks for your help!!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Tag-Heuer-Kirium...66:2|39:1|72:1215|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Rod


----------



## bodster

Genuine or fake?

Thanks


----------



## bmwfreak

bodster said:


> Genuine or fake?
> 
> Thanks


that is a picture of an authentic 1st generation F1 watch from the early to late 1990's. Definitely Genuine.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Is it real??*



rodman said:


> Hi guys, I just found this forum and thought it was great.
> 
> So, I saw this watch on eBay and was wondering if you guys could help me find out if it's real or a fake.
> 
> Here is the link. And, of course, thanks for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Tag-Heuer-Kirium-Quartz_W0QQitemZ260426276520QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item3ca29d9ea8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1215%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> Rod


The pictures appear to be an authentic Tag Heuer watch.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Is this Tag a fake?*



PopNFresh said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=380130310951
> 
> Can some one please verify if this watch is authentic or not??


Watch is authentic....but maybe not all original.
The movement is not signed, which is uncommon for this era. The movement may be been replaced at some point (not a big deal), maybe even an asset. I've noticed Tag no longer signs the movements in their new watches, which surprises me.

The bezel has been refinished. You can tell because the font is not original. Plus it lacks the "engraved" numbers. You see this a lot with many Philippine sellers. Again, not a big deal as long as you like the look.


----------



## bodster

bmwfreak said:


> that is a picture of an authentic 1st generation F1 watch from the early to late 1990's. Definitely Genuine.


Ok thanks, the hour markers concerned me, they dont look anything like they do on any of the other 1st gen Tag f1's. (too green).


----------



## bmwfreak

bodster said:


> Ok thanks, the hour markers concerned me, they dont look anything like they do on any of the other 1st gen Tag f1's. (too green).


Talking about the lume hour markers? They will discolor over time (patina). Might be possible the dial was re-lumed. Hard to say from the small pic. The watch is definitely authentic, may have a relumed or refinished dial. If the watch is from the Philippines, there's a good chance the dial was refinished. The bezel looks authentic.


----------



## bodster

bmwfreak said:


> Talking about the lume hour markers? They will discolor over time (patina). Might be possible the dial was re-lumed. Hard to say from the small pic. The watch is definitely authentic, may have a relumed or refinished dial. If the watch is from the Philippines, there's a good chance the dial was refinished. The bezel looks authentic.


Much appreciated for taking the time to reply.

I love these classic f1's, any tips for spoting fakes or knowing they are genuine.


----------



## MTH

Hello 

Can you check my watch?

I think the watch is real. What do you think?


----------



## smid

hi, i have a cw2113.hf7209 can anyone tel me if this is an authentic watch? i cant find this model anywhere.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

smid said:


> hi, i have a cw2113.hf7209 can anyone tel me if this is an authentic watch? i cant find this model anywhere.


Not authentic.


----------



## bmwfreak

MTH said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you check my watch?
> 
> I think the watch is real. What do you think?


The rotor and bearing assembly sure look authentic. Just make sure the serial # is not the same # as the strap #. Seem to be a few of those going around with authentic looking rotors.


----------



## MTH

bmwfreak said:


> The rotor and bearing assembly sure look authentic. Just make sure the serial # is not the same # as the strap #. Seem to be a few of those going around with authentic looking rotors.


A serial number on the strap? I don't find a number on the strap.

Do I have to dismount the strap? It's the rubber strap.


----------



## RazorbackGolf

Nevermind...


----------



## RazorbackGolf

Nevermind...


----------



## RazorbackGolf

Nevermind..


----------



## hiijacker

Can someone tell me if they think for any reason that this watch is a fake.

I was told that the band though was replaced.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280362937201


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

RazorbackGolf said:


> Nevermind..


Did you ever think maybe no one is commenting because of poor pics and they don't want to steer you the wrong way?:-s


----------



## hiijacker

Can someone tell me if they think for any reason that this watch is a fake.

I was told that the band though was replaced.







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280362937201


----------



## Nirvana

hiijacker, grab it when you still can.


----------



## Flapp

Hi

Im interested in bidding on this watch but im not sure if it's genuine. The seller claims the modelnumber is CV2014.BA0794. But that would make it a steel braclet. And shouldn't it have a glas base?


----------



## Nirvana

Flapp, all the Carreras have display caseback, this one is no doubt, fake.


----------



## oldmasterninja

Hello everyone, I would like to ask for your wisdom for a moment on my hopefully authentic tag auto chronograph watch, What bothered me the most was the back case it reads as follws on the pictures. I looked up in the site that it should have been a clear sapphire back case but when i got this from a macys refurb dealer I was dumbfounded. Thank you guys for taking the time to read hope to hear from you soon

http://i40.tinypic.com/5ebxpk.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/2wnzamb.jpg


----------



## joedel

oldmasterninja said:


> Hello everyone, I would like to ask for your wisdom for a moment on my hopefully authentic tag auto chronograph watch, What bothered me the most was the back case it reads as follws on the pictures. I looked up in the site that it should have been a clear sapphire back case but when i got this from a macys refurb dealer I was dumbfounded. Thank you guys for taking the time to read hope to hear from you soon
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/5ebxpk.jpg
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2wnzamb.jpg


looks fine to me when they first made this model it was without a sapphire back they added the display back about a year or so ago.


----------



## Norster74

Afternoon all.

Would rather like to add this to my fledgling collection:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220444916302&_trkparms=tab=Watching

But would firstly like to pick your collective brains for authenticity.

Kind regards
Norster74


----------



## Eeeb

A movement pic would be definitive. But it looks good from the vendor's pics...


----------



## Norster74

Thank your for your reply.

I have asked for a picture of the movement and will post as soon as possible but was slightly concerend by the excellent condition (I appreciate scratches can be removed). I have one of these with the lume face and it is somewhat more battle scarred. 

Always a difficult question to answer but any idea on value?

Kind regards
Norster74


----------



## Norster74

The seller has replied saying no movement photo but can guarantee it's heuer quartz and that it was serviced and battery changed 2 years ago. Not quite the answer I was looking for. 

Who knows what abuse the thing has suffered in the last two years.


----------



## Flapp

Nirvana said:


> Flapp, all the Carreras have display caseback, this one is no doubt, fake.


Thank you for the fast reply. It's good to have someone to ask.


----------



## ckp

hey guys. this is my first post. I just picked up my Grand Carrera Calibre 6S yesterday. I got an AMAZING DEAL on it...I am 100 percent its real, but i wanted to show of a lil'!! lol..enjoy the pics, and double check it's real for me. thanks.

ps. i left the sticker on the back of the watch "94" I will take it off eventually. anyways enjoy!






























































:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## trazam1986

Thank to all who have added tips on spotting a fake Tag. Unfurtunatly I jumped into purchasing one with limited research, and the more I search the internet, the more fustrated I get - Can't find one that had a face like this one. The only numbers stamped on the back are 999.213.

Thanks in advance, Hopefuly someone can help me identify it!

Jim


----------



## tagmanuk

trazam1986 said:


> Thank to all who have added tips on spotting a fake Tag. Unfurtunatly I jumped into purchasing one with limited research, and the more I search the internet, the more fustrated I get - Can't find one that had a face like this one. The only numbers stamped on the back are 999.213.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Hopefuly someone can help me identify it!
> 
> Jim
> View attachment 199929
> 
> 
> View attachment 199930
> 
> 
> View attachment 199931


100% Bad Fake

tagmanuk


----------



## bmwfreak

trazam1986 said:


> Thank to all who have added tips on spotting a fake Tag. Unfurtunatly I jumped into purchasing one with limited research, and the more I search the internet, the more fustrated I get - Can't find one that had a face like this one. The only numbers stamped on the back are 999.213.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Hopefuly someone can help me identify it!
> 
> Jim
> View attachment 199929
> 
> 
> View attachment 199930
> 
> 
> View attachment 199931


Yes. Definitely a Fake. See these all the time on ebay. Usually they state "1500" on the dial, but this one does not. It's a replica of a Tag Heuer SEL watch. They are easy to spot when compared side by side to an original SEL. The small dot on the short end of the second hand opposite the luminous dot is a sure give away on these.


----------



## j_hennry

I have a feeling this one might be of interest. I think it is quite a challenge and can't for the life of me settle on a decision fake/nofake. 
Please take a look gentlemen.


let me share a few signs that worried me:
the "9" on the dial is straight up rather than rotated 90 degrees.
The watch is an automatic, but fails to say this on the dial.
There are no holes on the underside of the band links. (no divers extension)
Though there are no ripples in the case finishing I can't tell if its plated or not.
the crown guard looks funny.
The caseback is obviously from another watch. the model number is for a tag 2000

Things that make me worry less:
the movement has brass parts, decorated rotor and is signed
the crystal appears to be dommed sapphire
the band uses the exact same 4-pin link system (pain in the ...) and the clasp feels of high quality.
the dial has a nicely finished texture.


----------



## bmwfreak

j_hennry said:


> I have a feeling this one might be of interest. I think it is quite a challenge and can't for the life of me settle on a decision fake/nofake.
> Please take a look gentlemen.
> 
> let me share a few signs that worried me:
> the "9" on the dial is straight up rather than rotated 90 degrees.
> The watch is an automatic, but fails to say this on the dial.
> There are no holes on the underside of the band links. (no divers extension)
> Though there are no ripples in the case finishing I can't tell if its plated or not.
> the crown guard looks funny.
> The caseback is obviously from another watch. the model number is for a tag 2000
> 
> Things that make me worry less:
> the movement has brass parts, decorated rotor and is signed
> the crystal appears to be dommed sapphire
> the band uses the exact same 4-pin link system (pain in the ...) and the clasp feels of high quality.
> the dial has a nicely finished texture.


No question it is a replica. The movement is a chinese movement. The model # WK1211 is for a classic 2000 mid size watch. The case back for the WK1211 is completely different, so the caseback is also fake not from a different watch. It's common for replica makers to use real Tag Heuer model #s but they don't match the proper product line. i.e. Kirium vs. 2000.

Here's a link to a real WK1211


----------



## j_hennry

Thank you BMWFreak. I appreaciate the reply.


----------



## tagmanuk

bmwfreak said:


> No question it is a replica. The movement is a chinese movement. The model # WK1211 is for a classic 2000 mid size watch. The case back for the WK1211 is completely different, so the caseback is also fake not from a different watch. It's common for replica makers to use real Tag Heuer model #s but they don't match the proper product line. i.e. Kirium vs. 2000.
> 
> Here's a link to a real WK1211


Hi, yes sorry to say it isnt genuine

Tagmanuk


----------



## May contain nuts

What you reckon to this vintage chrono - I had a bid and thought it was getting a bit to expensive. Not quite like anything I've seen lately. Thanks.


----------



## Eeeb

Data is too sketchy to tell but 'looks dicey' is my thought...


----------



## May contain nuts

Eeeb said:


> Data is too sketchy to tell but 'looks dicey' is my thought...


Are you refering to the chrono?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Heuer-Chronog...fWatchesQ5fMensWatchesQ5fGLQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Eeeb

The additional movement and caseback pics raise my estimation but hard to tell without watch in hand ... It went cheap if it was real. The market must have had doubts too...


----------



## May contain nuts

Thanks Eeeb - It looks like I'll have to stick with brands I know a little about becasue if the experts cant tell - what chance of I got!

Best regards and thanks for your comments


----------



## lengthdong

hi bros, can you look my Tag F1 and tell me it fake or authentic. it came with box, paper and guarantee card. This watch i bought from a store ( www.time-alley.com ) in Singapore. The seller told that she will give me a full refund if the watch is fake. I think it is very beautiful, but the back case looks weird. And it is the first issue of CAC1111 mode.


----------



## bmwfreak

lengthdong said:


> hi bros, can you look my Tag F1 and tell me it fake or authentic. it came with box, paper and guarantee card. This watch i bought from a store ( www.time-alley.com ) in Singapore. The seller told that she will give me a full refund if the watch is fake. I think it is very beautiful, but the back case looks weird. And it is the first issue of CAC1111 mode.


It sure looks real to me. The caseback engraving looks correct for the first production model CAC1111. The second production model uses model # CAC1111-0 and has a more detailed Tag Heuer engraving on the caseback. Also check the lug width. Should be 18mm. CAC1111-0 uses 20mm lug width.

Make sure your crown is properly screwed down. It appears to be unscrewed in the pictures.


----------



## Eeeb

bmwfreak said:


> It sure looks real to me. The caseback engraving looks correct for the first production model CAC1111. The second production model uses model # CAC1111-0 and has a more detailed Tag Heuer engraving on the caseback. Also check the lug width. Should be 18mm. CAC1111-0 uses 20mm lug width.
> 
> Make sure your crown is properly screwed down. It appears to be unscrewed in the pictures.


I don't know the dials on F1s that well but this one seems well enough executed to be real. Nothing smells bad on this one... but the movement is always the most accurate way to find fakes.


----------



## lengthdong

Thanks all. My watch is first issue, it does not have Tag Heuer on side. I know open case and look movement is the easiest way to know but i afraid about its water resistance after open case. I brought it to TAG AD in Singapore and they told it's real. I 've just worried because case back looks wierd, but now i knew.
Thank bros.
PS: 1 more question. What time is the first issue of F1 ( wanna know how old is my Tag ^_^ )


----------



## Eeeb

If we can't trust a TAG Heuer AD on authenticity we are in real trouble...


----------



## bmwfreak

Eeeb said:


> ... but the movement is always the most accurate way to find fakes.


Unfortunately, Tag Heuer no longer stamps quartz movements in the newer low-end watches. So seeing an unmarked movement does not mean it's a fake. The low end quartz movements should be an ETA or Ronda movement. I suppose a nice replica could also use an eta or ronda movement, making a replica watch even harder to spot. Generally, the replicas will use a japan or chinese movement.


----------



## Eeeb

bmwfreak said:


> Unfortunately, Tag Heuer no longer stamps quartz movements in the newer low-end watches. So seeing an unmarked movement does not mean it's a fake. The low end quartz movements should be an ETA or Ronda movement. I suppose a nice replica could also use an eta or ronda movement, making a replica watch even harder to spot. Generally, the replicas will use a japan or chinese movement.


I have not yet seen a replica with anything but an Asian movement... but I suppose it could happen.

The best replica I ever saw was a Chinese copy of the ETA 2892-A2... right down to the markings. I realized it was a replica when I tried to regulate the watch down to the kind of error rate a real Swiss movement can achieve. This one had 10X the error rate of a real one... As part of fixing it I pulled it from the case and then could see it was really a fake.

Fakes are usually only designed to look real on the outside.


----------



## skoochy

Eeeb said:


> I realized it was a replica when I tried to regulate the watch down to the kind of error rate a real Swiss movement can achieve. This one had 10X the error rate of a real one... As part of fixing it I pulled it from the case and then could see it was really a fake.


This is great information. Did you find a problem with the amplitude or some consistency rather than just the beat rate?

-s-


----------



## tomp99

Hi..new to the forum and seems like you guys know what you're talking about. I have typical buyers 'fear' of having bought a fake...as have many other posters.
Here's the details. I just purchased a TAG Formula 1 WAH1110.BAH0850 from eBay. List $900 and I got for $470...which I thought I did pretty good. The auction listed the watch as BRAND NEW and 100% authentic...seller is "Power Seller" and in good standing although not a jewelery store.
I was disappointed when I received the watch since it did not have the WARRANTY CARD in the owners manual. Nor did it have a blue label surrounding the clasp as I've read appears on NEW Tags.
On the back bezel the watch has a # under the WAH1110 model# of JC5047 (I'm assuming this is serial#). On the inside of the clasp it has "ALL STAINLESS STEEL TAGHeuer BA0850-1. The back bezel doesn't appear to be 100% centered, but rather tightened a little to the right (not sure if this makes difference).
Hoping it's authentic and I get good news from you guys.
Thanks so much.


----------



## bmwfreak

tomp99 said:


> Hi..new to the forum and seems like you guys know what you're talking about. I have typical buyers 'fear' of having bought a fake...as have many other posters.
> Here's the details. I just purchased a TAG Formula 1 WAH1110.BAH0850 from eBay. List $900 and I got for $470...which I thought I did pretty good. The auction listed the watch as BRAND NEW and 100% authentic...seller is "Power Seller" and in good standing although not a jewelery store.
> I was disappointed when I received the watch since it did not have the WARRANTY CARD in the owners manual. Nor did it have a blue label surrounding the clasp as I've read appears on NEW Tags.
> On the back bezel the watch has a # under the WAH1110 model# of JC5047 (I'm assuming this is serial#). On the inside of the clasp it has "ALL STAINLESS STEEL TAGHeuer BA0850-1. The back bezel doesn't appear to be 100% centered, but rather tightened a little to the right (not sure if this makes difference).
> Hoping it's authentic and I get good news from you guys.
> Thanks so much.


Your watch appears to be authentic. The watch is only covered under Tag Heuer warranty if purchased from an authorized dealer and properly stamped as such. Having the warranty card doesn't do you any good if purchased from a non-authorized dealer, but only helps authenticate the watch, although warranty cards are faked also.


----------



## skoochy

skoochy said:


> This is great information. Did you find a problem with the amplitude or some consistency rather than just the beat rate?
> 
> -s-


I guess neither.

-s-


----------



## tomp99

Thank you for the fast reply. I have to say it definitely has the presence of quality. This is my first TAG and I'm sold on the product --- nicely made watch. I've been reading some other posts and they talk about the number of clicks on the bezel to indicate authenticity. Someone with Tag knowledge posted that authentic TAGs have 60 clicks total in the 360 revolution of the bezel...however, mine has 120. I'm wondering if he was talking about a specific model TAG? Any thougths? Thanks again!


----------



## bmwfreak

tomp99 said:


> I've been reading some other posts and they talk about the number of clicks on the bezel to indicate authenticity. Someone with Tag knowledge posted that authentic TAGs have 60 clicks total in the 360 revolution of the bezel...however, mine has 120. I'm wondering if he was talking about a specific model TAG? Any thougths? Thanks again!


Yes, it varies by model. Some have 60 clicks others have 120 clicks. I wouldn't try to verify authenticity by bezel clicks unless you are comparing the exact same model.


----------



## Mangi1

Nirvana said:


> Is my watch real?
> 
> 
> Instead of creating bunch of threads, I thought it would be a good idea for the fellow members to post their "real or fake" questions in just one thread. If you are not certain about your watches, this is the right place!


Hi guys,

Can I get people's ideas about this watch?

Thanks


----------



## tommie_a

WatchHobbyist said:


> Hello All, this is my first post at watchuseek. I'm currently looking at purchasing a Tag Carrera Chrono on ebay. However I am somewhat skeptical of the authenticity of some of the watches. Can any expert confirm the authenticity of this watch? Thanks in advance for any help! Here are some pictures:


This looks suspiciously like the speedmaster by Omega, but which came first??


----------



## Lucidor

Hi, new member here after being led here by a friend.

I'm in the process of getting myself a real watch and narrowed it down to the Tag Heuer Monza. However, I just recently became aware of that copies and falsifications today are not as easy to pinpoint as they used to be. In fact, they are quite good. So I could really use your expertise here before I make an expensive mistake:



















According to the seller, it is equipped with Zenith El Primero mechanism. Can you tell if it is authentic or not? Thanks.


----------



## skoochy

Mangi1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I get people's ideas about this watch?
> 
> Thanks


Need better pictures, but it looks authentic based on the real-looking SEL bracelet. But it's hard to tell from those pics on my screen.

-s-


----------



## skoochy

Lucidor said:


> According to the seller, it is equipped with Zenith El Primero mechanism. Can you tell if it is authentic or not? Thanks.


I do not believe fakes exist of the El Primero yet, and that looks like an El Primero. Maybe at some point a fake will be made, but not yet. Plus, that's a super high beat movement and the trained eye would be able to spot that while it was running.

-s-


----------



## Lucidor

skoochy said:


> I do not believe fakes exist of the El Primero yet, and that looks like an El Primero. Maybe at some point a fake will be made, but not yet. Plus, that's a super high beat movement and the trained eye would be able to spot that while it was running.
> 
> -s-


Thanks skoochy, I appreciate your input. :-!


----------



## Eeeb

skoochy said:


> I do not believe fakes exist of the El Primero yet, and that looks like an El Primero. Maybe at some point a fake will be made, but not yet. Plus, that's a super high beat movement and the trained eye would be able to spot that while it was running.
> 
> -s-


quite right... easy to spot when it doesn't run at 36000 bph. No clones have yet attained fakes that can work at that beat rate. 5 seconds on a timing machine will show it is a fake.


----------



## Lucidor

Eeeb said:


> quite right... easy to spot when it doesn't run at 36000 bph. No clones have yet attained fakes that can work at that beat rate. 5 seconds on a timing machine will show it is a fake.


The problem in my case is that the watch is on mail-order, so I will not be able to se it running prior to the deal. Therefore I was looking for ways of assess its authenticity by pictures alone.


----------



## szilva

Hi,before buying i would like to know its real or not?Please Help me:

thanks


----------



## tagexchange

szilva said:


> Hi,before buying i would like to know its real or not?Please Help me:
> 
> thanks


 yes completely authentic, looks like it even has the original receipt from Goldsmiths


----------



## szilva

ohhhhh Thank you


----------



## audphile1

I am 99.999999% sure this one is fake. Can you Tag gurus please see if I'm right? Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

I can not tell from these pics. I'm a movement man so really good macro pics of the movement would help a lot.

But when I looked at the dial pic, I kinda shuddered... but maybe that was the cat rubbing against my ankle looking for attention...


----------



## audphile1

Eeeb said:


> I can not tell from these pics. I'm a movement man so really good macro pics of the movement would help a lot.
> 
> But when I looked at the dial pic, I kinda shuddered... but maybe that was the cat rubbing against my ankle looking for attention...


I'll be amazed if this watch is real...thanks for taking a look


----------



## bmwfreak

audphile1 said:


> I am 99.999999% sure this one is fake. Can you Tag gurus please see if I'm right? Thanks!


This one is FAKE. The auto movement is either Chinese or Japan Miyota, definitely NOT Swiss.


----------



## bmwfreak

audphile1 said:


> I'll be amazed if this watch is real...thanks for taking a look


Definitely FAKE.


----------



## audphile1

bmwfreak said:


> Definitely FAKE.


Thanks! It runs like crap too. Date starts turning at about 10 o'clock.

I'll see what a .45ACP can do to it it next time I go to the range. :-d


----------



## audphile1

bmwfreak said:


> This one is FAKE. The auto movement is either Chinese or Japan Miyota, definitely NOT Swiss.


Thanks!


----------



## avandelay123

I searched to forum, but didnt come up with an answer. Has anyone had any experience dealing with ebay sellers:

Watchmaxx*

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/watchmaxx*_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_ipgZ

surel101 (Suretime watches)

http://jewelry.shop.ebay.com/Watche...1&_ssn=surel101&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

Are the watches they sell authentic? How is the customer service?

thanks


----------



## Eeeb

There is a forum in the sales section for just such questions. Folks there might know.


----------



## BrandonD

I just picked up this watch and from what I can tell it is authentic.. Can anyone else confirm this? I went to AD and they could not determine either way. Also they could not get the back off to take a look at the movement. The serial has been removed and the model# is just faint CA1212. Please help I would like to make a decision to keep or dispute this purchase..

Thanks,


----------



## bmwfreak

BrandonD said:


> I just picked up this watch and from what I can tell it is authentic.. Can anyone else confirm this? I went to AD and they could not determine either way. Also they could not get the back off to take a look at the movement. The serial has been removed and the model# is just faint CA1212. Please help I would like to make a decision to keep or dispute this purchase..
> 
> Thanks,


Your CA1212 appears to be authentic. Everything looks correct and it appears to be in EXCELLENT condition!

I've never seen a replica of the first generation F1 watches, so I feel confident in saying your watch is 100% authentic. Goes to show you that most ADs have no clue when it comes to authenticating older Tag Heuer watches. Some unknowing salesperson might even go as far to say it's a fake without really knowing.

If you remove the case back, you should find a 27 jewel gold plated ETA chrono movement. The original movement should be stamped "Tag Heuer X.XX". The "X.XX" is the date (month.year). Most likely your watch dates from the mid 1990s. If the movement is not stamped, it may have been replaced when the watch was last serviced. No reason to cry wolf, just means the movement was replaced. It's quite common for Tag Heuer service to simply swap movements rather than servicing and cleaning the original movement.

See attached picture. Movement should look like this....


----------



## bmwfreak

How about this Carrera chrono on Ebay?

Do all Carrera chronos have display casebacks? This one does not. The seller also has a Panerai listed. Most likely another fake if the Carrera is fake.

Here's the ebay link


----------



## BrandonD

Great info thanks alot!


----------



## nummies

bmwfreak said:


> How about this Carrera chrono on Ebay?
> 
> Do all Carrera chronos have display casebacks? This one does not. The seller also has a Panerai listed. Most likely another fake if the Carrera is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the ebay link


FAKE!
Yes, this is clearly a fake. And yes, the Carerra chronos of that design are all exhibitions. The leather (if even) watch case is also an obvious fake...looks so cheap. I don't understand how so many people get duped in buying these fake watches on eBay, in where they're thinking they are getting a great deal. Those people need to do some research if they want to save money.


----------



## jackadam

Any ideas on authenticity. Poor pictures all the same.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300336470336&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Thanks


----------



## nutter

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270428531570#ebayphotohosting

My watch is exactly the same as that. Just wandering if it is legit. Or how could i check etc.


----------



## skiwil

hello

can anyone tell me if the watch below is genuine or not?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....71316&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1619wt_1167

and is it a limited edition watch or not??


----------



## skiwil

hello

can anyone tell me if the watch below is genuine or not?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....71316&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1619wt_1167

and is it a limited edition watch or not??

thanks a lot for your help. first post, always wanted a tag so i hope ive done the right thing!


----------



## bmwfreak

skiwil said:


> hello
> 
> can anyone tell me if the watch below is genuine or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230363971316&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_1619wt_1167
> 
> and is it a limited edition watch or not??
> 
> thanks a lot for your help. first post, always wanted a tag so i hope ive done the right thing!


looks legit to me. Not sure about it being a limited edition, but it's not a very commonly seen watch.


----------



## skiwil

thanks, do you know how old the model is roughly?


----------



## Eeeb

I like it... and it is new to me too. But it feels right.


----------



## Boost868

Hi guys, recently i just bought a used Link Automatic chronograph. The model no is CJF2114 VCxxxx, but from the Tag heuer website show CJF2114 BAxxxx, which 2nd line started with "BA" instead of "VC". is it normal? Is my Tag authentic? please advice. Thx


----------



## Nirvana

Boost868 said:


> Hi guys, recently i just bought a used Link Automatic chronograph. The model no is CJF2114 VCxxxx, but from the Tag heuer website show CJF2114 BAxxxx, which 2nd line started with "BA" instead of "VC". is it normal? Is my Tag authentic? please advice. Thx


Couple pictures of your watch would help.


----------



## chef.gale

hi! i'm thinking of purchasing this watch. please help. can you please tell me if this is a fake? also, can you please tell me how much is the reasonable price for these watch?






























thank you so much.


----------



## jfontestad

I'm thinking about buying this watch. I don't have any other pictures except for these. Is there any way to tell if it is fake or real?


----------



## billermo

jfontestad said:


> I'm thinking about buying this watch. I don't have any other pictures except for these. Is there any way to tell if it is fake or real?


The watch is authentic. Can't say anything about the strap. Not enough to see, but the watch looks legit.


----------



## Boost868

Nirvana said:


> Couple pictures of your watch would help.


Here you go... Please advice.


----------



## wrxnofx

chef.gale said:


> hi! i'm thinking of purchasing this watch. please help. can you please tell me if this is a fake? also, can you please tell me how much is the reasonable price for these watch?
> View attachment 208997
> 
> 
> View attachment 208998
> 
> 
> View attachment 208999
> 
> 
> View attachment 209000
> thank you so much.


Chef, the watch looks legit - I have the same one. However, unless the photo has been altered, the serial number has been removed from under the model number. Also, I'm not sure about the strap. Maybe the watch was available with different strap options, but yours looks to be alligator, and mine is leather/rubber.


----------



## stilllearning

*tag link calibre 36 question*

The contributors to this forum have provided me a wealth of information. Thank you all. My question:

I have recently purchased a link calibre 36 chronograph through Amazon. I have purchased my other tags through AD but I though I give this vender a try as I could not find the watch on AD websites. Although Amazon is not an AD they state the watches are authentic. I wanted a COSC certified watch and, to my knowledge, other than the carrera series the link calibre 36 was the only other certified watch by tag. I was also impressed with the information regarding the El Primero movement.

When I recieved the watch I noted that there was no COSC certificate with the watch. The sapphire crystal back does display on the winding mechanism "certified chronometer".

Does the lack of certificate mean that these link Calibre 36's failed COSC certification, were not submitted for certification and therefore discounted in price, or certified but wihout certificate?

In my net reseach on the link 36's there was a sugestion that the link version was discontinued. In addition I could not find the link version on AD websites. Is this line discontinued?

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: tag link calibre 36 question*

COSC charges for producing an actual printed certification. Then it has to be matched with and kept with the watch. All costly.

If it says Certified Chronometer and Swiss on the dial it has a movement that was actually tested and passed by COSC.


----------



## chef.gale

thanks so much... how much do you think this watch cost? the seller told me he bought this watch 5 years ago from WOW & its there practice to remove the serial number. is this true? i really like the watch but i don't know if it's the right thing to purchase this watch. please help. thanks again


----------



## Cuban11182

I'm guessing this is a fake, but just wanted to make sure. Sorry about some of the quality of pics. I left it at my parents house and my mother took the pics.


----------



## bmwfreak

Cuban11182 said:


> I'm guessing this is a fake, but just wanted to make sure. Sorry about some of the quality of pics. I left it at my parents house and my mother took the pics.


looks fake to me.


----------



## Eeeb

I do not recall seeing an integrated bracelet with those square links. That may be a tell... it is certainly ugly IMHO.

The movement pics are a bit vague... but, overall, it does not taste good to me either.


----------



## hgk

Hello. I recently purchased a Tag Heuer WAE1111.FT6004 Tiger Woods Professional Golf Watch from certifiedwatchstore.com. I couldn't find any reviews online about this company before purchasing so was a little concerned about the authenticity of their watches but ended up purchasing the watch anyway due to the lower cost. Then, I found this thread and was hoping that someone out there could help verify if this watch is authentic. It looks real to me, but I just wanted to be sure. I attached a few pictures. Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## skoochy

Cuban11182 said:


> I'm guessing this is a fake, but just wanted to make sure. Sorry about some of the quality of pics. I left it at my parents house and my mother took the pics.


Dats a Chinese movement.

Although not definitive, I don't think there are TAGs of that style with

1) display case back
2) bracelets where the separate pieces are molded together instead of being separate (like the fake Link and S/EL models)

-s-


----------



## skoochy

hgk said:


> Hello. I recently purchased a Tag Heuer WAE1111.FT6004 Tiger Woods Professional Golf Watch from certifiedwatchstore.com. I couldn't find any reviews online about this company before purchasing so was a little concerned about the authenticity of their watches but ended up purchasing the watch anyway due to the lower cost. Then, I found this thread and was hoping that someone out there could help verify if this watch is authentic. It looks real to me, but I just wanted to be sure. I attached a few pictures. Thank you so much in advance for your help!


Not sure about the watch, but it does look good.

What's a little more concern to me is that your certificate of authenticity says they have been in business since 1995, but your certificate is #0008.

-s-


----------



## dol

Boost868 said:


> Here you go... Please advice.


FAKE, look at the small dials and the non transparent backplate.


----------



## Tag2000

I bought an Aquaracer model WAB2010.BA0804 recently (picture on the left) but noticed that the marking on the face having the word "AQUARACER" before the word "Automatic" and "300 Meters". The same model (one on the right) does NOT have the marking "AQUARACER" on the face. Which model is newer? Fake?

Thanks!


----------



## hgk

Haha, good point! I didn't even think about that.


----------



## Eeeb

Hummmm.... well, searching for the model number often causes it to turn up on a number of e-tailer sites. That may show you something. It is a good start, at least.

Welcome aboard the forum!


----------



## J.O.

dol said:


> FAKE, look at the small dials and the non transparent backplate.


I would not judge it soo fast. The old link auto chrono had two different dials. The older model, the black face had three equal small dials with a brushed bezel, and there was a grey and blue version with polished bezel and a larger second dial and two smaller chrono dials. All three of this model were the pre clear caseback and did not have AR saphire crystal.

The new links auto chrono (non day-date model) now have AR saphire crystal, and all of them now have the larger second dial and the two smaller chrono dials. The link auto day-date chrono, the smaller dials are equal in size and larger than the smaller dials in the normal link auto chrono.

The pics you post looks real to me. But I haven't been keeping up to date with the fakes and from what I have been reading they are getting closer and closer to looking to real thing.


----------



## Eeeb

The bracelet looked like 2 piece links. Most of the fakes are a solid piece. But I am not enough of a link expert to really make any decisions on this one.


----------



## rhdune16

what do you guys think....


----------



## Nirvana

Looks good rhdune16, beautiful piece.


----------



## mdmike

There is currently a Tag on E-bay I am considering. It is model # WT1154 (mens Link 18ct gold and stainless) with a 4 digit serial number on the back of the case. Pictures are on E-bay. Is it authentic?
Thanks


----------



## Nirvana

Can we at least get the link mdmike?


----------



## mdmike

Nirvana said:


> Can we at least get the link mdmike?


Nirvana, I'm not exactly computer literate. I wouldn't know a link from a sink.

However, the item number is: 230330994716.

Thanks for any assistance you care to provide.

Mike


----------



## mdmike

Perhaps this is the link.

http//cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230330994716ssPageName=STRH:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mdmike

Perhaps this is the link.

http//cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayISAPI.dll...m=230330994716


----------



## skoochy

mdmike said:


> Nirvana, I'm not exactly computer literate. I wouldn't know a link from a sink.
> 
> However, the item number is: 230330994716.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance you care to provide.
> 
> Mike


Looks completely authentic, although my guess would be that it is very overpriced. Unless you are totally set on the gold-plated look, I would go for a stainless version for a LOT less money, even brand new those can be had for under $800. I know it says it is solid gold (I didn't know they made them in solid gold), but it still has that plated look.

-s-


----------



## skoochy

skoochy said:


> I know it says it is solid gold (I didn't know they made them in solid gold), but it still has that plated look.


Apparently, not just the bezel, but the gold colored links are solid gold too on that model.

-s-


----------



## vinn09

Hi all.
Just want to check if this watch is legit before i bring it to an AD for servicing.
Received it as a gift in the early 90s, no idea what model it is. Any info will be
much appreciated. Thanks.
(i know, it's dirty as hell  )


----------



## mdmike

Thanks, Skoochy. Appreciate your take on the authenticity and the look of the watch as well. Yes, Tag does make a few watches (very few) that have a solid 18k gold bezel and 18k gold w/alternating SS links in the bracelet. However, I'm convinced the gold bracelet links are simply very thick electroplate - not the usual thinner 18k gold "tone" electroplating, but electroplate nonetheless. 

I purchased my wife a WT model a few years ago that is nearly identical to this one. It is striking!!


----------



## Maineah

Hello just bought a 1500 Diver on Ebay with the authentic or 110% refund. Serial number checks out wd1221-k-20. Nice granite face. Did the luminosity test and the only thing that glows are the hands. Nothing on the actual watch face. Any ideas if this is authentic or a frankenwatch. Thanks for your help.

David


----------



## bmwfreak

vinn09 said:


> Hi all.
> Just want to check if this watch is legit before i bring it to an AD for servicing.
> Received it as a gift in the early 90s, no idea what model it is. Any info will be
> much appreciated. Thanks.
> (i know, it's dirty as hell  )


The watch is authentic.


----------



## bmwfreak

Maineah said:


> Hello just bought a 1500 Diver on Ebay with the authentic or 110% refund. Serial number checks out wd1221-k-20. Nice granite face. Did the luminosity test and the only thing that glows are the hands. Nothing on the actual watch face. Any ideas if this is authentic or a frankenwatch. Thanks for your help.
> 
> David


Your watch is authentic, although the markers on the dial look modified. Did you purchase from the Philippines? Many of the Tags on ebay from the Philippines have refurbished dials. The markers look strange as if relumed, but you say they don't glow.

Attached is a pic of same model (wd1221-k-20). Compare the dials. The center of this dial is discolored but the markers look original.


----------



## Maineah

bmwfreak said:


> Your watch is authentic, although the markers on the dial look modified. Did you purchase from the Philippines? Many of the Tags on ebay from the Philippines have refurbished dials. The markers look strange as if relumed, but you say they don't glow.
> 
> Attached is a pic of same model (wd1221-k-20). Compare the dials. The center of this dial is discolored but the markers look original.


Thanks for getting back to me so quickly with a pic. What you are saying about dial makes a lot of sense. Question about the bezel should it turn in both directions? The bezel on my watch only turns counterclockwise.


----------



## cantrepass

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260472003264

Just bought this one, can you tell me if it's legit? the seller already shipped and he's sold two auctions previously with good feedbacks.


----------



## Nirvana

^Yup it's legit, risky move tho.


----------



## cantrepass

Nirvana said:


> ^Yup it's legit, risky move tho.


Thanks Nirvana, may I ask how you concluded that? I've tried looking at those pictures for hours but not much of a hint since they are great but the details aren't in those shots.

Yup it is a bit of a risk but I went for it on since he sold two similar items and both feedback are good. Also he shipped it within the day so here's to hoping all is good.

I will take pictures of it later once I get it.


----------



## bmwfreak

Found this one on the sales forum
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2242120&mode=linear#post2242120

I was thinking about jumping on this one, but then I started really examining the details. Is it authentic?

Here are some things that concern me:
1. the short length of the small second hand in 6:00 subdial
2. the position of the date window
3. the crown guard and pushers look different (not aligned flush)
4. the font of the "1" in the subdials
5. the position of the "30" in the small second subdial. Right at the edge. Doesn't look spaced right.

I certainly would not agree to sending a money order first as requested.

I attached some pics for comparison....


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Maineah said:


> Thanks for getting back to me so quickly with a pic. What you are saying about dial makes a lot of sense. Question about the bezel should it turn in both directions? The bezel on my watch only turns counterclockwise.


It only rotates counterclockwise...its a unidirectional rotating bezel


----------



## skoochy

bmwfreak said:


> Found this one on the sales forum
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2242120&mode=linear#post2242120
> 
> I was thinking about jumping on this one, but then I started really examining the details. Is it authentic?
> 
> Here are some things that concern me:
> 1. the short length of the small second hand in 6:00 subdial
> 2. the position of the date window
> 3. the crown guard and pushers look different (not aligned flush)
> 4. the font of the "1" in the subdials
> 5. the position of the "30" in the small second subdial. Right at the edge. Doesn't look spaced right.
> 
> I certainly would not agree to sending a money order first as requested.
> 
> I attached some pics for comparison....


We know we're in trouble when one of the "go to" guys starts asking! LOL

To me, and I'm no F1 expert, it just doesn't look right. Can't put my finger on it so it's not surprising it set off alarms for you. I think the biggest problem is the #1 and #3.

The other thing, which may be the bad photo, is that the bevel around the date doesn't look as well defined as on others I've seen. On a real F1 that bevel is crisp and deep.

Although it seems like a great deal at 50% off what you could get it on a good day grey market, when you look at the actual dollar savings ($400) it doesn't seem worth the risk.

-s-


----------



## interested

cantrepass said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260472003264
> 
> Just bought this one, can you tell me if it's legit? the seller already shipped and he's sold two auctions previously with good feedbacks.


I just bought a CV2A10.BA0796 from the same seller. I'll be waiting what's the judgement for your watch!


----------



## cantrepass

interested said:


> I just bought a CV2A10.BA0796 from the same seller. I'll be waiting what's the judgement for your watch!


It shipped out on Friday morning on the track notice but I'm not sure how long mail takes from Bulgaria. But yep, I'll take some close-up shots and post em here for you. I have a good vibe so just went with it.


----------



## interested

cantrepass said:


> It shipped out on Friday morning on the track notice but I'm not sure how long mail takes from Bulgaria. But yep, I'll take some close-up shots and post em here for you. I have a good vibe so just went with it.


I got the serial# of the watch from the seller already approx. 2 days ago before the auction was closed as he noticed I'm seriously buying this. I also mailed him I do not buy fake or stolen stuff and will take it to my local retailer just to confirm it's authentic. We've been in contact since... I made an instant payment maybe 1min after won this auction and right after that got an email from the seller he will ship the watch tomorrow. I feel quite safe to pay with paypal as they cover full purchase price in case of... we'll see... trusting the watch is authentic.


----------



## iscoot

Hi. Newbie here. Is this Tag authentic? I either got a screaming deal :-! or overpaid for a fake o|. thanks for your input.

Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic, authenticity unknown, auto-motion, tachymeter, no battery needed, still has manufacture's plastic on back face


----------



## Nirvana

iscoot said:


> Hi. Newbie here. Is this Tag authentic? I either got a screaming deal :-! or overpaid for a fake o|. thanks for your input.


Holy smoke that's not only fake but a bad one. Powered by quartz, even Canel Street's $50 automatic's better than that one. LOL :rodekaart Please let me know how much you paid for it? o|
ps. It does need a battery.


----------



## iscoot

Nirvana said:


> Holy smoke that's not only fake but a bad one. Powered by quartz, even Canel Street's $50 automatic's better than that one. LOL :rodekaart Please let me know how much you paid for it? o|
> ps. It does need a battery.


Paid $175.:-x How can you tell it is powered by quartz?


----------



## Nirvana

iscoot said:


> Paid $175.:-x How can you tell it is powered by quartz?


Cuz I am good. :-d
With $175 you can buy like 3 of this.


----------



## iscoot

Nirvana said:


> Cuz I am good. :-d
> With $175 you can buy like 3 of this.


OK obi-wan. educate me so I know what to look for next time; how can you tell its quartz? What are the other tell tale signs here. Is there a Tag site to enter a serial number in to see if it is real?


----------



## Nirvana

No Tag don't do serials, just post here before you buy next time. The real one always have a clear caseback.


----------



## eyecon82

woww...baddd fake...sorry man..you got ripped off for about $100 as others have said


----------



## bmwfreak

"Swiss Made Since 1864"???????


----------



## cheka

*Tag heuer Monaco*

Hi there,

I recently acquired a Tag Monaco from a friend who got it from his ex's uncle. Not expecting it too be real but am shocked at the high quality so thought i would check just to be sure! It has a black face with white chrono dials (3 of them) and red hands. On the back it it says:

946.013
Swiss
Since 1860
*LOGO*
Water Resistant
200 Metres Tested

Unfortunately i cannot provide any pictures at present. It has a stainless steel strap made up of 3 thin links either side of one larger one. There is no logo or name etc on the strap. I am expecting it to be fake but would be a nice bonus if it wasn't lol. Any advice/tips on spotting fakes would be appreciated.

Many thanks

Ste:thanks


----------



## Nirvana

*Re: Tag heuer Monaco*



cheka said:


> Unfortunately i cannot provide any pictures at present.


Based on your info it's almost impossible to tell without pics.


----------



## Hammerhd65

Are all of these watches the same? I believe they are all the same model. There are not a whole lot of references that I could find on this particular watch. Are there any trained eyes out there who can detect any differences? The only thing that puzzles my untrained eyes are the numbers and "SLR" on the bezel. Are they supposed to be black, or is it just the way the light is hitting it?

1. a watch that is currently up for sale. Seller advises that the watch was purchased second hand and did not come with box/cards/papers, etc...


2. Watch that was up for sale a few months ago. Seller advised box and everything was included.


3. This is a shot from the Tag website.


I guess what i am asking is, are there any additional red flags that come up comparing the first watch with the other two? I say additional red flags because bought second hand w/no box or documentation is the first thing that gives me pause.

I am just curious about this kind of stuff. I would like to learn how to see what some of you experienced collectors see when looking at used watches and I think this forum is a great place to start. Thanks for any input.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Tag heuer Monaco*



cheka said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently acquired a Tag Monaco from a friend who got it from his ex's uncle. Not expecting it too be real but am shocked at the high quality so thought i would check just to be sure! It has a black face with white chrono dials (3 of them) and red hands. On the back it it says:
> 
> 946.013
> Swiss
> Since 1860
> *LOGO*
> Water Resistant
> 200 Metres Tested
> 
> Ste:thanks


Based on the model # alone (946.013), I'd say it's a fake. You need to post pics.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Tag heuer Monaco*

Is this watch authentic? If so, does anyone know the model #.

Did Tag make a 2000 AquaRacer with this dial? The hands also don't look right. I know more about the older models and little about the newer ones. Notice no pics of the watch back.

I can't figure out how to copy photos from the ebay listing. I think the new page format was designed to discourage stealing photos from the listing page.

Here is the link....


----------



## cantrepass

Can someone tell me if this is real? Got from a dealer in Bulgaria via Ebay, documents / cards / warranty and everything seems very good. Suppose I can bring it into a tag dealer as well.


----------



## bmwfreak

cantrepass said:


> Can someone tell me if this is real? Got from a dealer in Bulgaria via Ebay, documents / cards / warranty and everything seems very good. Suppose I can bring it into a tag dealer as well.


It appears to have the correct movement, but some of the replicas made today are so good they can even fool the experts. It could be a true Swiss 7750.

I'm certainly NOT an expert on the Carrera, but here two things I would investigate further.

1. the pusher design looks off for some reason
2. The font used for the date wheel. I actually found a picture of another set to date "21". The font looks different.

I don't know the differences between the CV2010 and CV2010-0. Obviously Tag made some changes, just not sure what.

Here is a link of some really good close up pictures. I would compare your watch to other CV2010 pictures you can find on the web.

http://s593.photobucket.com/albums/tt20/pawnpictures/?action=view&current=aaa11-1.jpg


----------



## interested

How is it with this one? I'd appreciate opinions about if it's authentic or not! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nirvana

interested, your Carrera looking good.


----------



## interested

Nirvana said:


> interested, your Carrera looking good.


I definitely agree it looks good  but is it legit too?

I also got a stamped reciept with it for the price I paid, seller marked in the reciept is a local Tag Heuer retailer... I can of course contact them with email and ask if they have sold it. Everything looks great, I still have the feeling I've got a good deal until you shoot me down


----------



## Nirvana

interested said:


> I definitely agree it looks good  but is it legit too?


Sorry for the confusion. Looking good = Legit. :-!


----------



## interested

That is what I tought you mean, just clarifying your answer as my English is not too perfect.


----------



## liamjay

Hi all,

Ive just bought this, do you think its genuine!?!?!?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320423909858&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Please Help!

Regards

Liam,

P.S is the 1500 a good model?

Regards!


----------



## pescata69

It´s OK and it´s real. Good watch


----------



## Cuban11182

Ok I posted about 2 pages ago, with the pics my mother and father took. I was hoping for reconfirmation. If I need to take more video or pics let me know.

It does look a little beat up. I might just wear it as a work watch. I also just realized the rotating bezel has the ability to wiggle, not good I am assuming?


----------



## liamjay

Its a fake I think.
on the back it should say Swiss Since not Swiss Made Since

I think anyway.


----------



## Eeeb

liamjay said:


> Its a fake I think.
> on the back it should say Swiss Since not Swiss Made Since
> 
> I think anyway.


I suspect you are correct.


----------



## liamjay

and on the reveres the mechanics just dont seem to sit right, the teeth on the cogs are not engaged properly so its free to float around.


----------



## skoochy

liamjay said:


> and on the reveres the mechanics just dont seem to sit right, the teeth on the cogs are not engaged properly so its free to float around.


That's how the gears engage and disengage (for winding or setting or date quickchange), you can see how the gear is free to float around on the axle.

Regardless, that watch doesn't have a Swiss movement, and even if it was, I don't think TAG has used a KIF/trior-type shock protection for years before that watch's vintage.

-s-


----------



## dgadicherla

Hey People
I am new to this forum and I am lucky to find it. I now have a chance to buy a Tag Heuer Link automatic with white dial. Here are some pictures. Could you please let me know if its an original or a fake. The code the seller has provided - WJ1110-0 SQ4820
When I googled the code on the back of the watch, there was a Carrera Auto that matched the code. Here is the link for the other watch with similar code https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=121943

That got me worried.
Please let me know.

Thanks a ton
D

http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/x...icherla/11.jpg
http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/x...icherla/14.jpg
http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/x...icherla/19.jpg
http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/x.../watchback.jpg


----------



## Eeeb

In http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/xx260/dgadicherla/11.jpg the links appear to be solid... not two pieces as shown in this wonderful webpage on how to resize Link bracelets.

I believe you are being offered a fake.

Welcome to the forum. In one post we may have repaid you membership dues


----------



## dgadicherla

Eeeb said:


> In http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/xx260/dgadicherla/11.jpg the links appear to be solid... not two pieces as shown in this wonderful webpage on how to resize Link bracelets.
> 
> I believe you are being offered a fake.
> 
> Welcome to the forum. In one post we may have repaid you membership dues


Eeeb
Thank you kindly.
The seller is in India and is actually handing the Link over at a very sweet deal ($400). thought that is too good to be true, but I have purchased original stuff for rock bottom prices before. so thought I'd check.
anyway thanks a ton

I currently own a Tag 2000 series automatic. I have had it for 7 years now and I love it. Will post pictures soon.

D


----------



## bmwfreak

dgadicherla said:


> Hey People
> I am new to this forum and I am lucky to find it. I now have a chance to buy a Tag Heuer Link automatic with white dial. Here are some pictures. Could you please let me know if its an original or a fake. The code the seller has provided - WJ1110-0 SQ4820
> When I googled the code on the back of the watch, there was a Carrera Auto that matched the code. Here is the link for the other watch with similar code https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=121943
> 
> That got me worried.
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks a ton
> D
> 
> http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/x...icherla/11.jpg
> http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/x...icherla/14.jpg
> http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/x...icherla/19.jpg
> http://i761.photobucket.com/albums/x.../watchback.jpg


It's a FAKE. WJ1110 is the correct model # for a Link, but non-chrono with black dial. see link below. Also as previously mentioned, the bracelet links appear to be sold, not 2 pieces.

http://www.jomashop.com/wj1110-ba0570.html


----------



## DocSmitty

Wondering if this watch is authentic. It's on the bay with three very poor pics, so I requested some extras including receipt. From what I can tell, the store is not an AD.

Do people counterfeit the Ladies' Link series? My secondary concern - on the two photos of the face of the watch, there seems to be a mark on the bezel just above 12. So even if it's legit, it may be damaged.

He's semi-local, so I may ask to see the watch before buying. Aside from damage, what should I be on the lookout for in terms of authenticity?


----------



## H22aSappy

Hello, My dad found this watch in a box while cleaning out our house. I am skeptical that it is real because my dad doesnt care for watches. He remembers getting it as a gift but never bothered wearing it and packed it up when we moved and just forgot about it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Looks legit. The polishing is spectacular on these watches.



DocSmitty said:


> Wondering if this watch is authentic. It's on the bay with three very poor pics, so I requested some extras including receipt. From what I can tell, the store is not an AD.
> 
> Do people counterfeit the Ladies' Link series? My secondary concern - on the two photos of the face of the watch, there seems to be a mark on the bezel just above 12. So even if it's legit, it may be damaged.
> 
> He's semi-local, so I may ask to see the watch before buying. Aside from damage, what should I be on the lookout for in terms of authenticity?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

fake. seems this model is copied alot.



H22aSappy said:


> Hello, My dad found this watch in a box while cleaning out our house. I am skeptical that it is real because my dad doesnt care for watches. He remembers getting it as a gift but never bothered wearing it and packed it up when we moved and just forgot about it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pescata69

H22aSappy said:


> Hello, My dad found this watch in a box while cleaning out our house. I am skeptical that it is real because my dad doesnt care for watches. He remembers getting it as a gift but never bothered wearing it and packed it up when we moved and just forgot about it. Any help would be appreciated.


Sorry, bad fake. Asian movement, many diferences, all all fake!!:rodekaart


----------



## TexasNative

Hello All!

I am new here and have a general question regarding authentic Tag watches. This may be the most ridiculous question but please bear with me as I have just started my love affair with Tag watches and have A LOT to learn.

Is there, or has there ever been, a Tag model that has actual numbers for *all *the hour markings on the dial (with exception of the "3" that shows the date)?

Thanks!


----------



## skoochy

TexasNative said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I am new here and have a general question regarding authentic Tag watches. This may be the most ridiculous question but please bear with me as I have just started my love affair with Tag watches and have A LOT to learn.
> 
> Is there, or has there ever been, a Tag model that has actual numbers for *all *the hour markings on the dial (with exception of the "3" that shows the date)?
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure if this qualifies for your question, but there are currently Carrera chronos with numbers at all the hour markings on the dial... the numbers are minute counters though.

-s-


----------



## isla

Hi,

My first TAG - discontinued WAB112, discounted.
I bought from a web dealer - boxed, warranty etc.
I took it to a local jeweller to adjust the bracelet.
He says it is the real thing. Expert opinion from you guys will be welcomed.


----------



## joedel

it is real


----------



## TexasNative

skoochy said:


> Not sure if this qualifies for your question, but there are currently Carrera chronos with numbers at all the hour markings on the dial... the numbers are minute counters though.
> 
> -s-


Thanks skoochy...

I work with a woman who is selling her Tag Heuer 2000 Series Classic Blue Aquaracer. She states its authentic, I had just never seen a Tag with all the hour markings -- but as I said I have a lot to learn .

I will ask her if I can take some pictures and post them. She said the model was WM1313. When I googled that number I do see that same watch so I guess it is ok.


----------



## skoochy

TexasNative said:


> I work with a woman who is selling her Tag Heuer 2000 Series Classic Blue Aquaracer. She states its authentic, I had just never seen a Tag with all the hour markings -- but as I said I have a lot to learn .
> 
> I will ask her if I can take some pictures and post them. She said the model was WM1313. When I googled that number I do see that same watch so I guess it is ok.


Ah, didn't think about ladies! Yeah, I think there were some older 2000s with that. Hope you post pics of yours if you get it!

-s-


----------



## Eeeb

joedel said:


> it is real


Looks that way to me too. What's inside?


----------



## isla

Eeeb said:


> Looks that way to me too. What's inside?


I have no idea what is inside.
My local watchman tells me that he sees replicas regularly and is able to differentiate readily. He assures me that is a genuine piece and is new.
We have two TAG AD in my small town - one is part of a national high street chain, and the other is an independent high end business.
The high end outfit does not have a resident watchman.
When they sell a watch which needs the bracelet to be adjusted, they send it to the local watchman! They estimate the number of links etc, and tell the customer to return within 30 mins.
That is according to my man - he gets a fair amount of this subcontracted trade and is familiar with all things bright & new and otherwise.


----------



## ckBag

Bought a new Monaco cw2111 yet to be recieved paid good money so better be authentic 

also the guy said the international warranty card is not stamped and that only the original owner can have the mfg is this true? my understanding was anyone can be covered under warranty even if bought second hand as long as card was stamped?? is it ok to fill the card out by myself?? he said his friend bought around 4 month ago but now wants to sell....

cheers


----------



## L4rry_B1rd

^^^ No stamp, no warranty.


----------



## Miracle max

Hi! Took this tag too a tag dealer today, they opened it up and confirmed it was real to there knowledge, and replaced the battery. Just wanted to post it up here to double check lol, since i just bought it.

Can anyone tell me anything about it? Model? Year made? Style? How much it went for new back when it was made?

I payed $250 for it and its in great condition, did i over pay? Whats it worth? Hope i didnt get taken.....:-s

Main number under the tag logo reads: 999.806A

Theres a smaller number off the right, written vertical you can sorta see it, it reads: U87383


----------



## enricodepaoli

Looks real to me. It is a 4000 series from around the begining of the 90's.


----------



## ckBag

L4rry_B1rd said:


> ^^^ No stamp, no warranty.


but do you think its authentic??


----------



## L4rry_B1rd

ckBag said:


> but do you think its authentic??


IDK. Someone else can prob give you a better answer.


----------



## Eeeb

ckBag said:


> but do you think its authentic??


Open it up and look inside. Make sure the markings are not laser etched but are actually stamped into the baseplate.

... and remove the plastic backing!! Over time it gets harder and harder to remove without using solvents and they can sometimes cause problems.


----------



## Miracle max

enricodepaoli said:


> Looks real to me. It is a 4000 series from around the begining of the 90's.


What did it retail for? What is it worth today? I payed $250 for it, too much?


----------



## bmwfreak

Miracle max said:


> What did it retail for? What is it worth today? I payed $250 for it, too much?


Used watches are worth whatever someone is willing to pay. Your Tag 4000 appears to be in very nice condition and full size (40mm), so IMO $250 is a reasonable price.

The original sales price was probably $600-$800.


----------



## ckBag

Eeeb said:


> Open it up and look inside. Make sure the markings are not laser etched but are actually stamped into the baseplate.
> 
> ... and remove the plastic backing!! Over time it gets harder and harder to remove without using solvents and they can sometimes cause problems.


by opening it up do you mean open the case??

and how do you tell the difference between laser etch and stamped??

will remove the plastic backing when i get it!


----------



## billermo

ckBag said:


> by opening it up do you mean open the case??
> 
> and how do you tell the difference between laser etch and stamped??
> 
> will remove the plastic backing when i get it!


I wouldn't suggest opening up the case unless you have the knowledge, skill and tools to do so, especially on a Monaco. You could compromise the integrity of the seal that keeps it moisture and dust proof.

Take your watch to a local authorized dealer, maybe they can tell you if it is real (not always a 100% guarantee, depends on who looks at it and whether they are knowledgeable on the subject). Most ADs know nothing of older models and are of little help.


----------



## ckBag

billermo said:


> I wouldn't suggest opening up the case unless you have the knowledge, skill and tools to do so, especially on a Monaco. You could compromise the integrity of the seal that keeps it moisture and dust proof.
> 
> Take your watch to a local authorized dealer, maybe they can tell you if it is real (not always a 100% guarantee, depends on who looks at it and whether they are knowledgeable on the subject). Most ADs know nothing of older models and are of little help.


hmm well the seller decided not to sell the watch,

Found another seller on ebay, says his an AD so will give me the internaional warranty card stamped! wont tell me his store name though
cause he doesnt want to get in trouble lol

hopefully it comes soon!


----------



## edinaboy

Heys fellows tag lovers, I'm a newbie and found this site cuz was trying to find my watch i found (On the dance floor and can see fell off wrist on someone)and to see if it is *authentic . *Icould'nt find it online and probably its either fake or just an old model.So hoping you guys can help out. Its a Link cailbre 36 and number on the back is CT511B. Took a pic from my phone so not thats clear,hopefully can get in better pics but couldn't wait.


----------



## bmwfreak

edinaboy said:


> Heys fellows tag lovers, I'm a newbie and found this site cuz was trying to find my watch i found (On the dance floor and can see fell off wrist on someone)and to see if it is *authentic . *Icould'nt find it online and probably its either fake or just an old model.So hoping you guys can help out. Its a Link cailbre 36 and number on the back is CT511B. Took a pic from my phone so not thats clear,hopefully can get in better pics but couldn't wait.


It's not authentic.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

That's absolutely real! 

It's the new El Primero Calibre 36, 24 hour GMT, moon phase tourbillon.

:-d


----------



## Eeeb

Wisconsin Proud said:


> That's absolutely real!
> 
> It's the new El Primero Calibre 36, 24 hour GMT, moon phase tourbillon.
> 
> :-d


What, it's not a Sonnaire? If it doesn't have chimes I don't want it... ;-)


----------



## alanuk400

Is this one OK?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mens-Tag-Heue...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL?hash=item33566f2853
Many Thanks
Alan


----------



## bmwfreak

alanuk400 said:


> Is this one OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mens-Tag-Heuer-watch_W0QQitemZ220493457491QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL?hash=item33566f2853
> Many Thanks
> Alan


Appears to be an authentic Tag Heuer 4000.


----------



## enricodepaoli

I think it has a cuckoo in it !!!


----------



## alanuk400

alanuk400 said:


> Is this one OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mens-Tag-Heuer-watch_W0QQitemZ220493457491QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL?hash=item33566f2853
> Many Thanks
> Alan


Thanks, I missed it, but I am going for this one.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200394773411&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
What do you think, thanks.
Alan


----------



## Norster74

Good afternoon hope you are all well.

This Heuer has grabbed my attention on the bay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150382106431&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I think it looks legit but clarification would be gratefully received. As usual my next question is estimated value (I know that is difficult to gauge without the watch in your hands) taking into account condition, age, rareity etc?

I look forward to hearing what you have to say.

Best regards
Rob :-!


----------



## sgrgsg

Can the experts please help me in finding if my Tags are authentic? 
First - Tag Carrera Chrono, Automatic (pictures attached). The chrono works well. My only concern is the watch band looks a little different than what I have seen. The small links are not as shiny as I have seen in other similar watches.

Second - Tag Aquaracer Quartz two tone (Pictures attached.
I really appreciate the help!

If yhou nee any more info to determine this, please let me know.
Thank you!:thanks


----------



## R1P

sgrgsg said:


> Can the experts please help me in finding if my Tags are authentic?
> First - Tag Carrera Chrono, Automatic (pictures attached). The chrono works well. My only concern is the watch band looks a little different than what I have seen. The small links are not as shiny as I have seen in other similar watches.
> 
> Second - Tag Aquaracer Quartz two tone (Pictures attached.
> I really appreciate the help!
> 
> If yhou nee any more info to determine this, please let me know.
> Thank you!:thanks


Can't comment on the Carrera, but the Aquaracer caseback looks to be the one used on the new AR 300M watch (WAN2110); I can see the 300M-1000ft designation on your pic. What does the watch say on the face, "200M"?, if so, at a minimum you have a case-caseback mismatch. Perhaps a closer shot of the face could give more clues...Others may chime in to comment if that caseback has been used on other models.


----------



## jas22p

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum, and am hoping someone can tell me if this watch is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-Serie...ViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item2556ebaf2d

I've wanted a Tag Heuer watch for years, and have finally decided to get one. I'd like one in silver or steel, with a face larger than a traditional woman's watch, but smaller than a men's watch. I am open to suggestions!

Thanks.

Jennifer


----------



## enricodepaoli

jas22p said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the forum, and am hoping someone can tell me if this watch is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-Serie...ViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item2556ebaf2d
> 
> I've wanted a Tag Heuer watch for years, and have finally decided to get one. I'd like one in silver or steel, with a face larger than a traditional woman's watch, but smaller than a men's watch. I am open to suggestions!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jennifer


Hi Jennifer,

this is a vintage 2000 series. One of the very first ones after the company became TAG HEUER (no longer Heuer only). It looks authentic, and I don't think there were fake ones of this model. But... the second hand looks VERY short. So it was probably exchanged at some point in time... Also, even though they claim the watch has the original movement, they do not show it...so, after seeing that funny second hand, I would question the movement.

Even though this is a classic and historical TAG, I would look for something else.. with box and papers. Make a search using the words "TAG HEUER 2000 classic" and try to find the midsizes... I am sure you can score a very nice deal on one.

Congratulations for your taste ! Good luck,

Enrico


----------



## jas22p

Thanks for the advice Enrico! I'll pass on this one and keep looking.


----------



## sgrgsg

The Aquaracer face also says 300 meters.


----------



## enricodepaoli

jas22p said:


> Thanks for the advice Enrico! I'll pass on this one and keep looking.


Sure, Jennifer. I think it is very "cool" to see a girl (or lady) wearing a TAG. Please, feel free to post the other one you will be looking into, in the near future.

Good luck !


----------



## R1P

sgrgsg said:


> The Aquaracer face also says 300 meters.


 Can you post better close-up pictures? I think it would give people a better chance to comment.


----------



## skoochy

alanuk400 said:


> Thanks, I missed it, but I am going for this one.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200394773411&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> What do you think, thanks.
> Alan


Did you get it? Looks good, but it is around 15 years old.

-s-


----------



## skoochy

enricodepaoli said:


> It looks authentic, and I don't think there were fake ones of this model. But... the second hand looks VERY short. So it was probably exchanged at some point in time... Also, even though they claim the watch has the original movement, they do not show it...so, after seeing that funny second hand, I would question the movement.


Not intentionally disagreeing with you, but... you're right, the second hand looks short for a midsize watch. A lot of the newer (meaning late 90s-early 00s) midsize watches had the full-size second hand on them, which looked TOO long (IMO). The second hand on the full size watches generally had the luminous dot around the tip of the hour hand, and this one, although it is about 1mm too close, still looks good.

So I think it looks good and more accurate to the LARGE model, but maybe not original.

Besides, you make a good point, that these watches were released before the fakes caught on.

-s-


----------



## enricodepaoli

jas22p said:


> Thanks for the advice Enrico! I'll pass on this one and keep looking.


Jennifer,

I just saw a picture of a watch just like the one you posted, and it seems that the second hand on those were really rather short, originally.

here it is..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200394773411&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

so, it looks like it could be all genuine. It is a nice watch, but beware it is missing the lume on the bezel at 12 o'clock and it does not have boxes and papers.

I guess I'd still keep my same avice.. take a look at some other ones before commiting...


----------



## eelpie

*Re: ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*** Check this one out on eBay . . .*








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320438495462&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D320438495462%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*** Check this one out on eBay . . .*



eelpie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320438495462&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D320438495462%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1


This is a FAKE 6000 series.

Reasons :

- NONE of the 90's watches had sapphire case back
- automatics NEVER had a colored TAG logo on the dial
- pictures too bad too notice the rest...

Keep away or purchase at your own risk :rodekaart


----------



## Norster74

Any help with this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-Series...item2556ebaf2d

Regards
Norster


----------



## enricodepaoli

Norster74 said:


> Any help with this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-Series...item2556ebaf2d
> 
> Regards
> Norster


page not responding


----------



## skoochy

Norster74 said:


> Any help with this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-Series...item2556ebaf2d
> 
> Regards
> Norster


Just look at post #323 in this thread and the responses. You didn't copy the URL properly from that post.

-s-


----------



## itzfry

Thoughts:








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=160371255514

A couple of quick questions. Should I be worried that the previous stones card is missing? Also, does the box and case match up with this model? I know that the case is the older type but i think this model has been out for some time and probably has went through many different varieties of cases.

Thanks!


----------



## eelpie

I'm looking for an automatic Heuer, and I came across the watch in question.

The crap photos and the display case-back set off alarms for me.

It's reported to eBay . . .


----------



## dmr33

Sr Enrico,

The only exception to your statement : "automatics NEVER had a colored TAG logo on the dial" would be the vintage 2000 automatics from the early 90s. Both the two-tone and all steel models had the Green Red TAG Logo on the dial.

If you were only referring to the 6000 series, then I concur.

Cheers,

David.


----------



## enricodepaoli

dmr33 said:


> Sr Enrico,
> 
> The only exception to your statement : "automatics NEVER had a colored TAG logo on the dial" would be the vintage 2000 automatics from the early 90s. Both the two-tone and all steel models had the Green Red TAG Logo on the dial.
> 
> If you were only referring to the 6000 series, then I concur.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David.


True, David. I had seen those, but had forgotten about'em.

Thanks for the correction, and sorry for the false statement.

Enrico


----------



## two_dogs

*Is my Link Automatic real?*

Mixed feelings here...purchased my WJF211 watch on-line, ebay, about 3 years ago. Came from a jewelry store and we even spoke on the phone. Could have returned it if there was a problem.
About 3 months ago, I spent a number of days working around the pool and noticed moisture beneath the crystal. Sent it into Illinois Watch Company (reputable?) and they did an overhaul, pressure test. Had to replace the crown/tube assembly and mentioned the replacement one was a "little different" than what was in the watch. Uh-oh.
Today I'm looking at my watch, generally admiring it, and looked at the back casing. The model and serial number are laser etched, but it finally dawns on me the serial number is the bracelet number BA0570. I feel absolutely sick. I've read somewhere that "authentic" watches can exist like that (?) but I don't know. Something about how easily back covers can be swapped out. The case of the watch has 3091 Y laser etched on it, on the portion between the start of the bracelet connections, and I need a magnifying glass to read them. Not sure what that means. Could this be a watch made with Tag parts, but not from a Tag factory? I'm pretty confident the bracelet is real, for what that's worth.:-(


----------



## skoochy

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*



two_dogs said:


> Mixed feelings here...purchased my WJF211 watch on-line, ebay, about 3 years ago. Came from a jewelry store and we even spoke on the phone. Could have returned it if there was a problem.
> About 3 months ago, I spent a number of days working around the pool and noticed moisture beneath the crystal. Sent it into Illinois Watch Company (reputable?) and they did an overhaul, pressure test. Had to replace the crown/tube assembly and mentioned the replacement one was a "little different" than what was in the watch. Uh-oh.
> Today I'm looking at my watch, generally admiring it, and looked at the back casing. The model and serial number are laser etched, but it finally dawns on me the serial number is the bracelet number BA0570. I feel absolutely sick. I've read somewhere that "authentic" watches can exist like that (?) but I don't know. Something about how easily back covers can be swapped out. The case of the watch has 3091 Y laser etched on it, on the portion between the start of the bracelet connections, and I need a magnifying glass to read them. Not sure what that means. Could this be a watch made with Tag parts, but not from a Tag factory? I'm pretty confident the bracelet is real, for what that's worth.:-(


If it has a real bracelet (where the two link halves come apart and are definitely distinct pieces), then your watch is probably real. I doubt that any fakes were made of the sub-second Link models using genuine Swiss movements, and a non-Swiss movement is an obvious giveaway that would have been discovered in service.

Also, cases for TAGs are relatively easy to get (which is kind of cool) and if your watch had a damaged one, it is possible that it was replaced prior to your purchase.

-s-


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The 3091 Y number appears on my authentic Link. It is etched on the endlink, not the case.

This doesnt mean yours is real. As Skoochy said, the Link bracelet should come apart into half links (separated down the middle). Most fakes will have full links an have a deep crease down the middle but not split.

As for the BA0570, I don't recall TAG ever putting the bracelet number on the caseback but I have seen this done on other TAG models made by bogus producers.

At this point, have the caseback removed and see what the movement looks like and post a picture.


----------



## two_dogs

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*

Yes...the 3091 is on the endlink, which I mistakenly thought was still part of the case. 
I sized my own bracelet, so I had to unscrew the little barrel pins and the link halves come apart.
Made it to a jeweler and opened it up. On the rotor (if I'm naming it correctly) is TAG Heuer. Beneath it is Calibre 7. Beneath that is Swiss Made. All in yellow lettering. Not printed on, but either cast or stamped and colored yellow.
I think I found the movement number of 2824-2 and some other smaller number stamped in: V8A5F. Didn't have my reading glasses, but I'm pretty sure that is correct.
I feel a little more comfortable, but I'll defer to the experts.
Sorry...no pic with no camera available at the jeweler.


----------



## nm4710

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*

I though the WJF211s had a sapphire crystal caseback and the calibre 6 movement (ETA 2892 w/petite seconds module)? Forgive me if I'm wrong...


----------



## two_dogs

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*

sorry for any confusion, but my watch is a WJF2111, white dial with sweep second hand. the calibre 6 with sub-second dial is WJF211C (brown) , WJF211F (blue), etc.


----------



## nm4710

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*

Well per our Tag sub-forum here Calibre 7 should be a 2892 movement which is a step up from the 2824...


----------



## two_dogs

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*

I can't figure this out! I believe I did find lots of references to calibre 5 being a 2824-2, and one reference that a calibre 7 is a 2893-2. Then I found a jewlery store on line (Ross-Simons) who lists exactly my watch as having a caliber (sic) 5/7 movement. So did these particular link automatics get some hybrid pairing of movements??? Seems like a really elaborate way to create a replica...

Guess I can send to Tag HQ to get the scoop. Supposedly only costing me postage, they'll tell me if the watch is authentic.

Edit....the mystery deepens according to Yahoo Shopping (if you believe everything on the internet):
"Product Description: Tag Heuer WJF2110.BA0570 Link Watch (Men's)
Movement: Calibre 5 or Calibre 7 (COSC certified depending on the model). Automatic watch. Dial: Luminescent hour markers and hands. Monochrome fitted logo. Case: Stamped in a solid block of stainless steel. Crystal: domed, scratch-resistant sapphire. Bezel: fixed or unidirectional rotating. Crown and caseback: screw-in providing water-resistance to 100 or 200 metres depending on the model. Bracelet: stainless steel, double safety clasp in solid stainless steel"


----------



## nm4710

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*

two dogs I hope you get to the bottom of it, and I hope the watch is authentic. I love that series of Tag - recently bought a similar Calibre 6 myself...I find these Tags very elegant.


----------



## skoochy

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*



two_dogs said:


> I can't figure this out! I believe I did find lots of references to calibre 5 being a 2824-2, and one reference that a calibre 7 is a 2893-2. Then I found a jewlery store on line (Ross-Simons) who lists exactly my watch as having a caliber (sic) 5/7 movement. So did these particular link automatics get some hybrid pairing of movements??? Seems like a really elaborate way to create a replica...
> 
> Guess I can send to Tag HQ to get the scoop. Supposedly only costing me postage, they'll tell me if the watch is authentic.
> 
> Edit....the mystery deepens according to Yahoo Shopping (if you believe everything on the internet):
> "Product Description: Tag Heuer WJF2110.BA0570 Link Watch (Men's)
> Movement: Calibre 5 or Calibre 7 (COSC certified depending on the model). Automatic watch. Dial: Luminescent hour markers and hands. Monochrome fitted logo. Case: Stamped in a solid block of stainless steel. Crystal: domed, scratch-resistant sapphire. Bezel: fixed or unidirectional rotating. Crown and caseback: screw-in providing water-resistance to 100 or 200 metres depending on the model. Bracelet: stainless steel, double safety clasp in solid stainless steel"


Calibre 5 is a 2824-2, 2836-2 or 2834 depending on what watch it is in. TAG calls all of them "Calibre 5" even though ETA has different numbers, but this is because they are all basically the same movement with complications.

Calibre 7 is a 2892A2, 2893-2 again depending on the watch, 2893-2 has a GMT module.

TAG's numbering system should probably include Calibre 6 as Calibre 7 (because the 2895-2 is a 2892A2 with a subseconds complication).

So... what exactly is in your watch? A picture would help. The numbers should appear under the balance.

An easier solution might be to unscrew the crown on your watch, pull it out to position #3 (all the way out) and then take a picture of the crown tube. If I can see that, I might be able to tell you for sure if the case is real or not.

-s-


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*



skoochy said:


> An easier solution might be to unscrew the crown on your watch, pull it out to position #3 (all the way out) and then take a picture of the crown tube. If I can see that, I might be able to tell you for sure if the case is real or not.
> 
> -s-


In the original post, he stated the crown/tube was replaced, so this may not provide a definite answer.

If the serial # is the same as the bracelet #, not a good sign. We need pictures.

Not to scare you, but your 2824-2 could also be an Asian replica. They do exist.

Here's an old thread on timezone.com about the same watch. Unfortunately, most of the pictures have been removed?????
http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=msg&th=656389&rid=0#msg_1995882

Here's a ebay listing with some nice pictures for comparison, although the bracelet # is different.
http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-MENS-...es_Watches_MensWatches_GL?hash=item5634290c08


----------



## skoochy

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*



bmwfreak said:


> In the original post, he stated the crown/tube was replaced, so this may not provide a definite answer.


Actually, the issue with the crown on replicas is the size of the tube. I understand that they may have replaced a non-original crown/tube with an original one during service, however, I don't think an original will fit the case of a replica without a lot of work.



> If the serial # is the same as the bracelet #, not a good sign. We need pictures.


He later stated that the # was on the end link, which he thought was part of the case, but is actually an end-link on the Link.



> Not to scare you, but your 2824-2 could also be an Asian replica. They do exist.


I'm pretty sure that model should have a Calibre 7... so it should say 2892A2. If it does in fact have "2824-2" printed on it, that definitely would be a problem. But since he can't just open the watch and look, the crown seems to be an easier way.

I wish the pictures from your links worked... I'd like to see this Calibre 7 that looks like a 2824...

I would think the service people would have noticed right away, though!

-s-


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*

Just to clarify, the number on the endlink is not the bracelet model number. The BA number is the bracelet model number. Not really sure what the number is on the endlink (maybe e reference number to tooling).

At any rate, the BA number should not be on the caseback.


----------



## firstaid33

Hi everyone,
I am a newbie, but I am a great fan of Tag Heuer watches. Would someone kindly authenticate this watch for me. It is the Ladies Aquaracer WAF414 model.


----------



## enricodepaoli

firstaid33 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a newbie, but I am a great fan of Tag Heuer watches. Would someone kindly authenticate this watch for me. It is the Ladies Aquaracer WAF414 model.


It looks fine to my eyes. Is it yours ? It is very cool to see a girl wearing a TAG. Congrats for your choice.


----------



## two_dogs

*Re: Is my Link Automatic real?*



Wisconsin Proud said:


> Just to clarify, the number on the endlink is not the bracelet model number. The BA number is the bracelet model number. Not really sure what the number is on the endlink (maybe e reference number to tooling).
> 
> At any rate, the BA number should not be on the caseback.


I'm simply becoming more convinced I have a very, very good replica.

Well....I traced down the original source of the watch. Twin City Gold out of Maine (or twincitygold.com), though it was through an Ebay auction I won the watch. Title of auction was "NEW MENS TAG HEUER LINK WATCH AUTO WHITE WJF2111". I have the item number and what I paid for it. I've emailed Twin city gold twice now, suggesting they may have sold me a replica. No response yet...and not really expecting one. But I will give them a review on Ebay and we can spread the word here about avoiding them. 
**UPDATE 11/07/09 - Twin City Gold did contact me. After providing additional information about my purchase and the watch, I have sent the watch back to TCG to confirm if it is a replica or not. If it is, they have suggested they may provide me an in-store credit or partial cash refund. That, in my opinion, is not bad since I bought the watch back in Dec of 2006. So Twin City Gold may pull this off and still make me a happy customer! Will let you know what they find out and the resolution.**
***UPDATE 11/20/09 - Twin City God acknowledged it is either a replica or grey market watch, neither of which they intended to sell. They sent me a check for my full initial purchase price! Thank you Twin City Gold!! Of course, now I'm on the look out for an authentic WJF211C!***

I've also emailed the place where I had the watch serviced (Illinois Watch Company) to see if: a) they are authorized; b) why they didn't notice a blatantly wrong serial number (which they wrote down on the pressure test slip), or the 2824 movement with the Calibre 7 marked rotor.

I expect someday I will humor myself and send it in to Tag HQ and let them tell me about all the inconsistencies. Will let you know!


----------



## 2727tony

*Re: New tag owner with recent purchase...what do you think?*

Hi! New member here!I bought this a few weeks ago. While I'm pretty sure it's authentic, this is my first TAG. I have been studying quite a bit and everything looks in place. What do you think? please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: New tag owner with recent purchase...what do you think?*



2727tony said:


> Hi! New member here!I bought this a few weeks ago. While I'm pretty sure it's authentic, this is my first TAG. I have been studying quite a bit and everything looks in place. What do you think? please let me know your thoughts!


I always wonder why folks obliterate their serial number... anyway, I see no tells indicating this is a fake. A pic of the movement will say a lot if you can get one.

Nice watch with a bracelet alleged to be one of the most comfortable ever designed. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 2727tony

*Re: New tag owner with recent purchase...what do you think?*

I don't know why i did that either...Thanks EeeB!


----------



## shaun.o

I was looking at this vintage 70's Heuer Carrera & thinking it was a bargain... and then noticed that the case-shape seemed a bit odd... further digging shows that the movement (Valjoux 7734?) markings don't seem to match photos of other Carrera's from around that time.

Best case, it's a Carrera 73453-N, but the case shape still seems wrong.

Judge for yourself: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280418162561


----------



## helicopter

Hi everyone - I'm a new boy to the forum and have found it very interesting indeed . Lots of knowledge on Tags.

I wanted to ask a few questions about a battered old Tag Heuer which I bought on an impulse yesterday at an antiques fair. 

I love it and am wearing it now, it looks to have genuine markings and works well but - is it authentic ?

I have not been able to take any pictures as yet but it looks exactly like the one that Kiwi dj is wearing on the first post of the thread dated November 8th which is headed something like ' are you wearing your Tag today' except mine has stainless steel and gold plated bracelet.

The face is blue with a blue and gold bezel ( clicks 60 times - unidirectional ) the model is marked on the front - professional 200m .

On the back is stamped with the following codes - WD1223-D01 001 with BA2962 underneath. Looking at the code breaker thread that marks it as an Analog , vintage 1500 , Quartz movement , Automatic , steel and gold plated which seems OK .

But any further information about age or history will be gratefully received....


----------



## 2727tony

post pics and lets have a look


----------



## du305

Wondering about the tag I got for a graduation gift.

It is a Monaco gulf white face. My question and the thing that immediately jumps out at me is the chronograph on the left hand side goes from 1 through 7 and on the right hand side goes 1 through 12. Is there a watch that has this or is it a replica?

Thanks!


----------



## skoochy

du305 said:


> Wondering about the tag I got for a graduation gift.
> 
> It is a Monaco gulf white face. My question and the thing that immediately jumps out at me is the chronograph on the left hand side goes from 1 through 7 and on the right hand side goes 1 through 12. Is there a watch that has this or is it a replica?
> 
> Thanks!


Do the hands move one jump each when you push a button? That's called a multifunction movement, not a chronograph, and TAG does not use these kinds of movements... I think you can understand what I'm saying here.

-s-


----------



## du305

It seems to be a day or the week and month :-/ everything on it seems authentic this is my 6 tag but this was a gift came from a well known jewler in Vegas so I'm a little confused and upset


----------



## skoochy

du305 said:


> It seems to be a day or the week and month :-/ everything on it seems authentic this is my 6 tag but this was a gift came from a well known jewler in Vegas so I'm a little confused and upset


We have several jewelers here in Vegas that are "well known" but not for good reasons. But usually their notoriety is associated with Rolex.

-s-


----------



## helicopter

OK , I'm attaching some pictures .

Photographs are the best I can get - I said it was battered .....

Let me know what you think - real or fake , model type etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## skoochy

helicopter said:


> OK , I'm attaching some pictures .
> 
> Photographs are the best I can get - I said it was battered .....
> 
> Let me know what you think - real or fake , model type etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Looks real, except I see two problems.

1) The crown is not the correct type for that watch. No big deal, crowns get replaced.

2) On 1500s with the checkered background TAG shield, I've not seen one that states "SWISS MADE" between the "STAINLESS STEEL" and "SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL". But I've not seen a lot of things. Maybe Dave can jump in here.

The hands look good, which is usually a problem on fakes of that vintage. Actually fakes of that vintage usually just look wrong, which is why I am thinking this one is real. The back engraving looks good except for the one phrase.

Do you want to open the back and take a picture?

BTW -- the antiques fair was nearly an appropriate venue for this watch.

-s-


----------



## andrew_g

I recently purchased a pre-owned 2000 series. It's my first Tag Heuer. I'm very happy with it. I know that the leather band isn't genuine Tag Heuer but I am pretty sure the watch is.

Do you think the watch is genuine?


----------



## skoochy

andrew_g said:


> I recently purchased a pre-owned 2000 series. It's my first Tag Heuer. I'm very happy with it. I know that the leather band isn't genuine Tag Heuer but I am pretty sure the watch is.
> 
> Do you think the watch is genuine?


Looks good. Of course, you can open the back, check the movement, and while you're in there, lube or replace the gasket and drop in a new battery. ;-)

-s-


----------



## andrew_g

Thanks Skoochy.

I've never opened a watch before. This may sound like a silly question but if I open the back is there anything I need to do when I close it in order for it to be water resistant?



skoochy said:


> Looks good. Of course, you can open the back, check the movement, and while you're in there, lube or replace the gasket and drop in a new battery. ;-)
> 
> -s-


----------



## skoochy

andrew_g said:


> Thanks Skoochy.
> 
> I've never opened a watch before. This may sound like a silly question but if I open the back is there anything I need to do when I close it in order for it to be water resistant?


If you've never done it before, you may want to skip this on your TAG. However, if you go someplace to replace the battery, maybe you could ask them if you could take a picture of the insides while it is apart? Generally you want to inspect the gasket, and either lubricate it with silicone grease, or replace it. Hopefully the place you pick to replace the battery will do this step.

-s-


----------



## helicopter

Thanks skoochy - Any idea of the age and what it would have originally retailed at? 
Judging by what I have read elsewhere on the thread, this model was phased out some time ago. I also saw a similar one advertised on this site with a 'granite face', can you tell me what that is please?

I am glad you think it is OK ( if old ) and it suits me as I am old and battered as well. 
It did not cost me a lot of money and I took a chance on it because it I liked it .


----------



## enricodepaoli

helicopter said:


> Thanks skoochy - Any idea of the age and what it would have originally retailed at?
> Judging by what I have read elsewhere on the thread, this model was phased out some time ago. I also saw a similar one advertised on this site with a 'granite face', can you tell me what that is please?
> 
> I am glad you think it is OK ( if old ) and it suits me as I am old and battered as well.
> It did not cost me a lot of money and I took a chance on it because it I liked it .


at the same time, it is sometime disliked the fact that some TAGs may depreciate over time, it is also nice that it becomes somewhat more accessible, on the other hand. It is the same with some models of older, used Mercedes-Benz. Still a great car to have, and yet accessible to most that admire it and wish to own one.


----------



## koolchap

Hi. Got this watch from WUS a week ago. Google the model (Wk2116-1) and it shows up authentic, but what is this "XA0249" under the model number? Is this real Tag since somebody mentioned that it should not have any serial number. Pics:

































:thanks


----------



## JimTag

Hi I'm looking at Tags on Ebay, is this Tag real? Looks kinda hinky to me but I'm no expert...

Here's the text of the auction:

_Hello All, I'm selling a Tag Heuer Quartz Watch. I got this as a gift from my ex-inlaws and I barely wore it. I'm not a watch guru at all but I did some research and on these Tag Heuers and apparently they're really nice watches so I thought I'd see what I could get for it? I am also quite sure this watch isn't a replica and/or fake as my inlaws were rolling in the dough. The specs you can basically see in the pics....the crystals or gems in the watch stay lit in the dark too._

_Thanks and happy bidding._

Thanks, Jim


----------



## skoochy

JimTag said:


> Hi I'm looking at Tags on Ebay, is this Tag real? Looks kinda hinky to me but I'm no expert...


Completely fake, that model number doesn't look like that, actually no TAG looks like that. You may want to stay away from eBay if you're not familiar with real TAGs.

Also, it's pretty unlikely that any TAG from the last 20 years would have the logo on the back rubbed out that easily.

p.s. I am also pretty sure the seller knows it's a fake.

-s-


----------



## dmr33

helicopter said:


> OK , I'm attaching some pictures .
> 
> Photographs are the best I can get - I said it was battered .....
> 
> Let me know what you think - real or fake , model type etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


2nd gen, 1500 with S/el crown. Crown should be ok as long as it had a good gasket when installed.

The case back looks ok. I've attached a copy of a caseback for the same WD1223 I sold early this year.

Another observation is the serial number is under the model number. All of the other 5 I've sold (ladies and men's) blue dial 1500 had it to the right of the embossed TAG hallmark. My guess is it denotes a later model 1500.

You could have a watchmaker relume the hands. It would really improve the appearance.

Cheers,

David


----------



## eyecon82

JimTag said:


> Hi I'm looking at Tags on Ebay, is this Tag real? Looks kinda hinky to me but I'm no expert...
> 
> Here's the text of the auction:
> 
> _Hello All, I'm selling a Tag Heuer Quartz Watch. I got this as a gift from my ex-inlaws and I barely wore it. I'm not a watch guru at all but I did some research and on these Tag Heuers and apparently they're really nice watches so I thought I'd see what I could get for it? I am also quite sure this watch isn't a replica and/or fake as my inlaws were rolling in the dough. The specs you can basically see in the pics....the crystals or gems in the watch stay lit in the dark too._
> 
> _Thanks and happy bidding._
> 
> Thanks, Jim


I'm no expert and i can tell that's a fake


skoochy said:


> Completely fake, that model number doesn't look like that, actually no TAG looks like that. You may want to stay away from eBay if you're not familiar with real TAGs.
> 
> Also, it's pretty unlikely that any TAG from the last 20 years would have the logo on the back rubbed out that easily.
> 
> p.s. I am also pretty sure the seller knows it's a fake.
> 
> -s-


also...please post the ebay auction on here, so we can report it as a replica.....we don't want some poor sucker buying a fake


----------



## enricodepaoli

koolchap said:


> Hi. Got this watch from WUS a week ago. Google the model (Wk2116-1) and it shows up authentic, but what is this "XA0249" under the model number? Is this real Tag since somebody mentioned that it should not have any serial number. Pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thanks


this is my watch !! It's 2000 classic automatic, and I've been wearing exactly like it for 10 years. Classic, workhorse, sporty and elegant. Congrats !!


----------



## helicopter

Many thanks David for the information.I see the similarities with the one you sold.

Forgive my ignorance but what is an S/el crown and what would it have been originally?

Also you advise that it is a second generation 1500. Can you hazard a guess at what sort of date would it have been manufactured and advise when were the first generation models produced?

I will certainly consider having the hands relumed.Is this better done at a TAG specialist?

I appreciate your time and willingness to impart your knowledge


----------



## skoochy

helicopter said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is an S/el crown and what would it have been originally?


SEL crown is a crown from a different model... the SEL... the style is more rounded. Your crown would have been a 1500 crown. In the US, they're available for about $30 new from retailers. If you're OK with the look and the water resistance is good, no reason to replace it.

-s-


----------



## HDClown

Greetings all. I was looking through my safe and came across this watch my dad gave me when I was young. I've probably had it around 20 years, and I think my dad had it for a while before that. So it like dates back to the 60s or 70s.

It's a Heuer (pre-TAG) Autavia. Trying to find out if it's authenticate or not, and just found out anything about it in general (like model #).

The band is obviously not original, it's what my dad put on it when he gave it to me 20 years ago, just some cheapie rubber thing.


----------



## Eeeb

Sounds like it has been your family for most if not all it's life. With that provenance you can safely assume it is genuine. A new band and a crystal and a service would give you a very fine watch!


----------



## HDClown

With the help of someone on the Chronocentric forums, this has been identified as an Autavia reference 3646H. It's the 2nd case with screw back and 3rd variation of the arms . This dates it to 1968/1969 according to the master reference table form www.onthedash.com. There seems to be no reason to believe it to be non-authentic.

I also learned it's a manual watch, so some thumb work and it's functioning . Appears to be fully functional with no issues, but I need to see how well it keeps time over the next few days.


----------



## c7aea

With it sitting as long as it has its a good idea to get it serviced regardless. It should get clean oil and seals. Then with a new crystal (if it is plexi a polish might be enough) a good polish, and new strap it will be a fine looking piece :-!


----------



## Jingo Lingo

Could any one tell me if this Aquaracer Chrono looks legit?


----------



## JimTag

eyecon82 said:


> I'm no expert and i can tell that's a fake
> 
> also...please post the ebay auction on here, so we can report it as a replica.....we don't want some poor sucker buying a fake


Ebay auction is 130344271728. I reported it as counterfeit but nothing has happened as of yet. He lowered the starting price from $100 to $90 but there are no bids as of right now...

** Edit, it now has a bid at $90! **

JimTag


----------



## skoochy

Jingo Lingo said:


> Could any one tell me if this Aquaracer Chrono looks legit?


From your one picture, it looks good, but the one picture isn't enough to be sure!

edit: actually this is a pretty poor fake, I thought it would be more obvious that there was no way this was real with those subdials.

-s-


----------



## Eeeb

Take off the back and post a picture of the movement. If you are only doing one pic, that's the one to take.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Jingo Lingo said:


> Could any one tell me if this Aquaracer Chrono looks legit?


Looks fake to me. The dials look cheap, and the "Automatic" isnt even centered to the Day/Date box.


----------



## skoochy

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Looks fake to me. The dials look cheap, and the "Automatic" isnt even centered to the Day/Date box.


It's completely fake. Look at the subdials, it is a multifunction movement or something where the pointers obviously aren't the same as a 7750.

Sorry for my joke being less than obvious. I just thought really poor fakes are just immediately spotted.

-s-


----------



## Jingo Lingo

Thanks for the replies guys. It definitely appears to be fake, the guy selling it gave me the serial number and I got hits from a bunch of sites selling fake Tags using the same one.


----------



## JimTag

I came across this one on Ebay while looking for a blue dial Tag to buy. I'm not familiar with this model - real or fake what do you think and why. Thanks in advance.

Sellers name is 100percentauthenticny...


----------



## skoochy

JimTag said:


> I came across this one on Ebay while looking for a blue dial Tag to buy. I'm not familiar with this model - real or fake what do you think and why. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sellers name is 100percentauthenticny...


Fake.

The pictures should be enough to tip someone off (TAG hasn't recently made any models that have "stainless steel back"), then the names of the pictures should help you: "fakeblue1.jpg"

So the seller obviously knows it is fake and should not have it listed on ebay.

-s-


----------



## JimTag

Thanks, back didn't look right to me either. I'm learning. It appears to be a snap on type back, not the screw on type with the notches for a spanner. Do all modern Tag Heuers have screw on backs?

Ebay auction # is 260503371671 and currently has 9 bids at $96...

JimTag


----------



## dmr33

Greetings,

I'd like to point out a few things that should SCREAM replica to all:

* GREEN DOT on bezel. I've only seen this on Kiruim replicas but it is VERY cheesy.

* The TAG Hallmark on the dial. Notice the tones of red and green. Way off and the hallmark itself is very poor quality.

* Just overall appearance of the quality of material and workmanship. The steel and finish is obviously poor quality.

In conclusion, any real TAG will look like a high quality, Swiss watch.

The only TAG I can think of that is real, but doesn't look all that high grade to me is the vintage 3000 Series. I think the genera; design/look of the bezel shape and dial are a real turn off for me. Although the rivets on the side of the bezel were kinda unique (see pics)

Tread carefully mateys!

Cheers,

David



JimTag said:


> I came across this one on Ebay while looking for a blue dial Tag to buy. I'm not familiar with this model - real or fake what do you think and why. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sellers name is 100percentauthenticny...


----------



## dmr33

helicopter said:


> Many thanks David for the information.I see the similarities with the one you sold.
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but what is an S/el crown and what would it have been originally?
> 
> Also you advise that it is a second generation 1500. Can you hazard a guess at what sort of date would it have been manufactured and advise when were the first generation models produced?
> 
> I will certainly consider having the hands relumed.Is this better done at a TAG specialist?
> 
> I appreciate your time and willingness to impart your knowledge


The format of the model number makes it what I would call later model 1500 since the series was offered before and after the transition to model number formats. Take a look back at the sticky on 1990s release dates. The 1500 was offered from 1991 to 1998 per my TAG catalogs.

Best way to get an idea of the date of manufacture of your TAG is to view the movement hallmark. The black numbers denote month and year of manufacture of the movement. I would imagine the watch would be assembled within a year of that date. I have checked this theory a number of times against the catalogs and price lists. It it pretty reliable. I think TAG stopped this date stamping around 2001 from what I have seen inside the cases.

I use a local watch maker here in Sac to relume hands occasionally. He's VERY good and actually has the old Tritium material (if you ask for it). see paulswatchandclockrepair.com

Good luck.

David


----------



## JimTag

Hey your in Sac? Me too, small world... Thanks for the info on the local watchmaker, I bookmarked it for future use.

JimTag


----------



## helicopter

Well thank you once again David for the information.

So it seems to be somewhere between 17 and 11 years old, still much younger than me ( wrong side of 60 ) .

I do not want to take the back off myself at the moment , I will leave it to the experts. 

So my next step is to get to a watchmaker to get the back off and have a look and maybe check out the gaskets and get a photo of the movement and talk about re- luming. So can you tell me the advantages of Tritium over any other material ? I want to be able to look as if I know what I'm talking about .....

As I am in UK probably your man in California is a bit too far away.....but I am sure there are suitable reputable watchmakers in London which is not too far and I know we have a Tag dealer in my local town so I will have a chat with them.

I will post a photo of the movement when I get around to it .


----------



## JimTag

OK I bought my first watch from Ebay and received it today. Looks good to me but let me know as I've got 7 days to return it. Am I good to go or should I have the back removed to look at the movement? I've got a spanner but it wouldn't budge and I didn't want to scratch the back otherwise I'd do it myself. There is a serial number right below the model number that I've blurred before posting...

Thanks!

JimTag


----------



## glock-lover

I´m at the office. I was looking at Tag´s official page and saw that the water resistance of the Carrera Chono Tachy should be 100 meters. Mine, bought last week at an official store (I think it was at least...) at Panama´s Airport, says 50 meters. It came with the warranty filled, owner´s manual, box and everything, but checking it´s serial numbers, it is different from wath it should be. 
Can you tell if it is a fake or not by it´s numbers?
It is CV2010-2 REJ4223. Black Chrono, black leather strap, rotor with 2 lugs in it.
Anyway, I´ll post a picture as soon as I get home, but this is killing me right now!.
Bye!.


----------



## c7aea

glock-lover said:


> I´m at the office. I was looking at Tag´s official page and saw that the water resistance of the Carrera Chono Tachy should be 100 meters. Mine, bought last week at an official store (I think it was at least...) at Panama´s Airport, says 50 meters. It came with the warranty filled, owner´s manual, box and everything, but checking it´s serial numbers, it is different from wath it should be.
> Can you tell if it is a fake or not by it´s numbers?
> It is CV2010-2 REJ4223. Black Chrono, black leather strap, rotor with 2 lugs in it.
> Anyway, I´ll post a picture as soon as I get home, but this is killing me right now!.
> Bye!.


I think your ok it is my understanding that the CV2010-2 is a slightly newer version of the CV2010 which is listed on TAGs site. So maybe the WR is not as high. Plus I wouldn't be nervous about buying from a store in an airport. Im sure its good. Maybe you could call TAG and confirm if the store in that airport is an AD.


----------



## c7aea

JimTag said:


> OK I bought my first watch from Ebay and received it today. Looks good to me but let me know as I've got 7 days to return it. Am I good to go or should I have the back removed to look at the movement? I've got a spanner but it wouldn't budge and I didn't want to scratch the back otherwise I'd do it myself. There is a serial number right below the model number that I've blurred before posting...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JimTag


Based on other pics of and the model number your watch looks good. All of the markings look nice and deep too.:-!
But yes the best way to tell would be to open it up. Be careful though its not IMO its not worth possibly scratching the watch.


----------



## JimTag

Thanks, I took it to a local jeweler on my lunch hour and he opened it up and it indeed has a Tag Heuer marked movement. Sweet watch, I'm very happy to own it.

What do you guys recommend for a watch with an unknown maintenance history of this age, should I bring it to a Tag dealer and have it sealed and tested? I don't swim or anything but want to keep it looking good inside etc. If so what should I expect in price for such a service...

JimTag


----------



## c7aea

JimTag said:


> Thanks, I took it to a local jeweler on my lunch hour and he opened it up and it indeed has a Tag Heuer marked movement. Sweet watch, I'm very happy to own it.
> 
> What do you guys recommend for a watch with an unknown maintenance history of this age, should I bring it to a Tag dealer and have it sealed and tested? I don't swim or anything but want to keep it looking good inside etc. If so what should I expect in price for such a service...
> 
> JimTag


TAG will most likely be the most expensive option. And I have heard of them not servicing older models because they say they dont have the parts. From what I have read they just replace the quartz movement with a new one because its the cheapest thing to do. If the watch is keeping good time I wouldn't worry about it.
If anything I would want the seals replaced. Hopefully the jeweler took care with the gasket for the case back. They should be lubed before the back is tightened again. Call around any good watchmaker would be able to do a simple service on your watch.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

glock-lover said:


> I´m at the office. I was looking at Tag´s official page and saw that the water resistance of the Carrera Chono Tachy should be 100 meters. Mine, bought last week at an official store (I think it was at least...) at Panama´s Airport, says 50 meters. It came with the warranty filled, owner´s manual, box and everything, but checking it´s serial numbers, it is different from wath it should be.
> Can you tell if it is a fake or not by it´s numbers?
> It is CV2010-2 REJ4223. Black Chrono, black leather strap, rotor with 2 lugs in it.
> Anyway, I´ll post a picture as soon as I get home, but this is killing me right now!.
> Bye!.


It appears you purchased a legit TAG Carrera during its transitional period. The changeover included going from a solid to cutout rotor and soon after from 50 to 100m water resistancy. If I remember, some Carreras had the new rotor but were still 50m WR. However, all 100m WR watches should have the cutout rotor.


----------



## glock-lover

I´m at home now, here are 2 pictures of my watch. I remind you, I bought it at Panama´s free shop, it came with it´s warranty card and everything else, but I don´t understand why its water resistance is 50 meters when in Tag´s site says ith should be 100 meters. In the picture of it´s back you can see the serial number, CC2010-2 REJ4223

What do you think, is it original or a fake???

Thanks!.


----------



## enricodepaoli

the Carrera Chrono has been "upgraded" to 100m wr. The airport freeshops would not sell fakes, I don't believe...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

glock-lover said:


> , but I don´t understand why its water resistance is 50 meters when in Tag´s site says ith should be 100 meters.


did you read my post above???:-s


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

'


----------



## dmr33

FOR JIMTAG

You have an authentic late model 1500 series TAG (circa mid 90s). If its in good shape it an absolute keeper as it has the rare Dark Gray Granite Effect Dial. The medium gray is MUCH more common. I'd say 1 out of 10 will have the dark gray dial.

Areas of concern for cosmetic condition on older TAGSs... Luminous material on the dial/hands & Black/Lume Dot Triangle on Bezel. Both look very good. If you could get someone to polish the bezel studs it would look great.

If you don't expect to expose it to water you could do an initial seal/battery service then just change the battery. The seals last a LONG time once replace. Dealers charge $60 to $80. This would include crystal and rear seal. I don't think the would service the crown seal, but just replace the crown if it has a problem.

If the rear seal looked good when it was recently opened, I wouldn't worry about it.

Enjoy your collectible 1500




Cheers,

David


----------



## glock-lover

Winconsin, obviously I hadn´t seen ito|o|. The thing is I left the office, came home, did everything I had to do and just then checked again the thread. I didn´t see you had answered me. Next time I will pay more attention. Thanks anyway!!!.

Edit: I don´t know if it has anything to do, but I think I didn´t see the reply because at the office I had the display mode in linear and at home in hybrid...


----------



## firstaid33

What do you guys think about this watch? It is the ladies tag heuer aquaracer*WAF1418.BA0812* with pink face. Authentic or not?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eeeb

I have yet to see the crooks who make fakes be able to reproduce the relief diver helmet. But I make no claims to be an expert on modern aquaracers so I can't say much more...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Eeeb said:


> I have yet to see the crooks who make fakes be able to reproduce the relief diver helmet. But I make no claims to be an expert on modern aquaracers so I can't say much more...


also, it seems not too many (if any) fake-makers will reproduce a mother of pearl dialed watch.


----------



## firstaid33

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## thn2

Nirvana said:


> Is my watch real?
> 
> Instead of creating bunch of threads, I thought it would be a good idea for the fellow members to post their "real or fake" questions in just one thread. If you are not certain about your watches, this is the right place!


Can anyone help me out ?
I am new to Tag Heuer. I have no idea whether this is authentic or not.
The model is WL111D.
I really appreciate your help.

Tom


----------



## thn2

A larger photo


----------



## angitude

Hi,

I just received my new Tag Ladies Link today from an ebay purchase. I feel as though I did my due diligence on the seller and the pictures looked mighty fine to me. I would like to put this to the more knowledgeable people for some piece of mind.

The one problem I have, not related to the watches authenticity, is this strap is too tight for me. No extra links were supplied. I contacted a local dealer here in Vancouver BC and they say they need to order extra links and I can expect a 4 week wait for them to arrive from Germany. Is there no North American dealer where I could purchase a couple links???

Also how current is this model. I have been to the Tag website which does not show this watch, but variations of?

All being well, the ad should follow...
Thanks in advance!

​ ​
*Gender* *Case Material
* *Case Thickness* *Case Diameter* *Dial Color* *Bezel* *Movement* *Clasp* *Bracelet* *Water Resistant* *Crystal* 
​ 











































​​


----------



## skoochy

thn2 said:


> Can anyone help me out ?
> I am new to Tag Heuer. I have no idea whether this is authentic or not.
> The model is WL111D.
> I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Tom


Looks good, but looking inside would be better.

-s-


----------



## skoochy

angitude said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my new Tag Ladies Link today from an ebay purchase. I feel as though I did my due diligence on the seller and the pictures looked mighty fine to me. I would like to put this to the more knowledgeable people for some piece of mind.
> 
> The one problem I have, not related to the watches authenticity, is this strap is too tight for me. No extra links were supplied. I contacted a local dealer here in Vancouver BC and they say they need to order extra links and I can expect a 4 week wait for them to arrive from Germany. Is there no North American dealer where I could purchase a couple links???
> 
> Also how current is this model. I have been to the Tag website which does not show this watch, but variations of?


Looks good. You could ask your dealer as well, if you're trying to buy links.

You could contact TAG directly in the USA, they might be able to help you with links. Keep in mind those links are going to be fairly pricey. A whole new bracelet is about US $450 from an online retailer and I think it is in stock there and ready to ship.

Congratulations on your new watch!

-s-


----------



## angitude

Thanks for the opinion, much appreciated!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

angitude said:


> Thanks for the opinion, much appreciated!


Beautiful Link! The polished bracelet is amazing! I think TAG's distribution is in New Jersey. Sorry dont have the contact info.


----------



## angitude

I took the watch into a local jeweler. He is going to order the missing links and call me when they're in. I can only imagine what two little pieces of metal will cost me. Fingers crossed wallet open.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

angitude said:


> I took the watch into a local jeweler. He is going to order the missing links and call me when they're in. I can only imagine what two little pieces of metal will cost me. Fingers crossed wallet open.


They may cost upwards of $50. If it was bought from an AD, they may be free. I bought a Maurice LaCroix for my mother and ML gave me two extra links for free.


----------



## angitude

What does AD mean? 

I was quoted $80 per link!!! I need two links. Two weeks delivery, I should probably have purchased a new bracelet, dismantled it and gone into the link supply business myself.


----------



## enricodepaoli

both Angitude's and THN's watches look good to me.

AD = Authorized Dealer

congrats on the watches. VERY nice Kirium. 

Angitude, I always say it is very nice to see a lady wearing a TAG. It is sexy, classy and elegant. Congratulations for your taste and acquisition.


----------



## mundano

WatchHobbyist said:


> Hello All, this is my first post at watchuseek. I'm currently looking at purchasing a Tag Carrera Chrono on ebay. However I am somewhat skeptical of the authenticity of some of the watches. Can any expert confirm the authenticity of this watch? Thanks in advance for any help! Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...)


I have bought online one watch like this one... And I'm 99,99% sure it is a genuine Tag Heuer piece, to me it looks too solid, and too well build to be a replica, but looking at this pictures my watch sure looks different.

Here are the pictures from my TH:


























They look exactly the same watch model, but:

-It says "100 Meters" and not "50 Meters".
-The model number is CV2010-3, and not simply CV2010,
-And the movement looks very different to my untrained eye.. (Or is just the rotor, thats different?)

:think::think::think:

Why is that? Newer model? Fake?


----------



## Eeeb

angitude said:


> What does AD mean?
> 
> I was quoted $80 per link!!! I need two links. Two weeks delivery, I should probably have purchased a new bracelet, dismantled it and gone into the link supply business myself.


I've seen folks who sell off their spares on eBay... but they usually only get about $25/link.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Eeeb said:


> I've seen folks who sell off their spares on eBay... but they usually only get about $25/link.


I hope they keep up with their diet... :-d


----------



## Nirvana

mundano said:


> -It says "100 Meters" and not "50 Meters".
> -The model number is CV2010-3, and not simply CV2010,
> -And the movement looks very different to my untrained eye.. (Or is just the rotor, thats different?)
> 
> :think::think::think:
> 
> Why is that? Newer model? Fake?


Because yours is newer model.


----------



## French2

After further review, It has been confirmed that their watches are in fact Brand New and in box and my situation is not usual for certified watch store. It was a just a misunderstanding. Certifiedwatchstore.com gladly refunded the full amount and the matter is now 100% resolved. I am happy with the outcome and are glad it turned out the way it did. Certifiedwatchstore.com does not sell refurbished watches.


----------



## bryanhayn

French2 said:


> I ve just bought a "high-caliber" watch from certifiedwatchstore.com, advertised as new of course !
> When i have received the watch, I showed it to a friend, expert in watches: obviously not new but refurbished model.
> As you, I m now waiting for the answer of the customer service for exchange or refundo|:rodekaart


How could your friend tell it was refurbished? I bought my first Tag from the same store and it seemed brand new to me.


----------



## trustthetarot

enricodepaoli said:


> I hope they keep up with their diet... :-d


Hi, I am new to all this!!!
I am about to buy this wath for my husband, I can not find a picture of it anywhere.....
On the back of it is says CN1111
GB9960
It also has a sticker with a barcode and GB9960 written on it.

Can anyone tell me anything about this???? Or if I have posted this in the wrong spot could you tell me so i can post it in the right place.

I am deserate for info.
Thanks


----------



## trustthetarot

trustthetarot said:


> Hi, I am new to all this!!!
> I am about to buy this wath for my husband, I can not find a picture of it anywhere.....
> On the back of it is says CN1111
> GB9960
> It also has a sticker with a barcode and GB9960 written on it.
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about this???? Or if I have posted this in the wrong spot could you tell me so i can post it in the right place.
> 
> I am deserate for info.
> Thanks


I am really bad at this.....

i think i have added pics as an attachment????


----------



## enricodepaoli

trustthetarot said:


> I am really bad at this.....
> 
> i think i have added pics as an attachment????


this is a 2000 Exclusive Chrono Quartz


----------



## dmr33

trustthetarot said:


> Hi, I am new to all this!!!
> I am about to buy this wath for my husband, I can not find a picture of it anywhere.....
> On the back of it is says CN1111
> GB9960
> It also has a sticker with a barcode and GB9960 written on it.
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about this???? Or if I have posted this in the wrong spot could you tell me so i can post it in the right place.
> 
> I am deserate for info.
> Thanks


Your 2000 Exclusive Quartz Chronograph is authentic, circa very late 90s to early 2000s. The model number you list is correct. I RARELY (less than 5%) see a replica on eBay with the correct model number.

All of the other watch components look correct.

Condition looks better than average. I usually see dings or at least scratches on the  Raised, Studded Bezel Ring while yours looks smooth. Bracelet look in good too. A complete polish/refinish by a skilled watchsmith/jeweler will make it look like new.

Enjoy!

Cheers,

David


----------



## enricodepaoli

David, 

congratulations and thank you for ALWAYS being so helpful. I have never seen you steering people towards you, or talking them down to potentially good purchases. 

Kindest Regards,

Enrico


----------



## cdnbear

I just received this ladies Alter Ego. I purchased it from an online auction. It is either grey market or replica as the paperwork is not signed. I see that it has both a Model Number and Serial # on the back so I am hopeful it is just grey market old stock (since this model was discontinued).

Any thoughts?


----------



## justaddh2ohere

i recently received a tag as a present from parents model WAF1410 which seems to have come from amazon, but no warranty card on the back of the manual. watch seems legit, but the only thing putting me off is that most people say the serial number in the back should be in a AB1234 format, whereas mine says ABC1234. tried to register watch for authenticity, but only works for people living in the us. ive attached some pics if anyone can help.


----------



## c7aea

justaddh2ohere said:


> i recently received a tag as a present from parents model WAF1410 which seems to have come from amazon, but no warranty card on the back of the manual. watch seems legit, but the only thing putting me off is that most people say the serial number in the back should be in a AB1234 format, whereas mine says ABC1234. tried to register watch for authenticity, but only works for people living in the us. ive attached some pics if anyone can help.


Your number model number says it is a analog Aquaracer, with a quartz movement ladies size stainless steal case with a black dial. Some times the model numbers are seen as either AB1234 or in your case ABC1234
And both of the serial numbers on my tags are in the ABC1234 format.


----------



## justaddh2ohere

thanks c7aea for taking an interest. i am very much aware of the meaning of the reference number as i had previously found a pdf file explaining it. i was referring to the serial number however.


----------



## c7aea

justaddh2ohere said:


> thanks c7aea for taking an interest. i am very much aware of the meaning of the reference number as i had previously found a pdf file explaining it. i was referring to the serial number however.


yeah i just realized and edited


----------



## MRCS

Hello all, first time poster here....Just purchased my second TAG and while i'm 99% sure they're both legit, i was shocked to see how knowledgeable some people are on here, so I figured I would check them out anyway.

(forgive the bad pictures, I never tried shooting the case back of a watch before, tough to light it!)

Just purchased, basic Tag Formula 1 non-chrono....

MODEL: WAH1111
SN: EEX7605

BRACELET SN: BA0850-1


































And my 1st tag (a gift)....Lewis Hamilton Edition Aquaracer Calibre S....

MODEL: CAF7114
SN: NM8630

BRACELET SN: FAA016

(NUMBERED 3383/3500)


































Thanks in advance, hope you guys have good news for me!

-Mike


----------



## bmwfreak

MRCS said:


> Hello all, first time poster here....Just purchased my second TAG and while i'm 99% sure they're both legit, i was shocked to see how knowledgeable some people are on here, so I figured I would check them out anyway.
> 
> (forgive the bad pictures, I never tried shooting the case back of a watch before, tough to light it!)
> 
> Just purchased, basic Tag Formula 1 non-chrono....
> 
> MODEL: WAH1111
> SN: EEX7605
> 
> BRACELET SN: BA0850-1
> 
> And my 1st tag (a gift)....Lewis Hamilton Edition Aquaracer Calibre S....
> 
> MODEL: CAF7114
> SN: NM8630
> 
> BRACELET SN: FAA016
> 
> (NUMBERED 3383/3500)
> 
> Thanks in advance, hope you guys have good news for me!
> 
> -Mike


The WAH1111 definitely looks authentic. Don't see any problems.

Sorry can't comment on the CAF7114. I don't know enough about that model.


----------



## catflem

I know absolute Zilch about tags, and I know this is going to be impossible to authenticate from such a bad picture......... but I'd appreciate your thoughts on this Tag before I consider placing a bid on it.

Fingers crossed that it is such a bad fake that you guys will be able to call it as such


----------



## MRCS

bmwfreak said:


> The WAH1111 definitely looks authentic. Don't see any problems.
> 
> Sorry can't comment on the CAF7114. I don't know enough about that model.


Thanks for the info...I was more sure about the F1 since I bought it in a fairly high-end store (just not sure they're an AD).

The LH ed. Aquaracer was bought grey market from an online seller (Gemnation.com) who explains very clearly that they are not associated with Tag since they wouldn't be able to sell online otherwise. They do however guarantee that they only sell non-conflict diamonds and AUTHENTIC watches and they list themselves as a member of the JVC, JBT and International Watch and Jeweler's Guild. (hopefully somebody can fill me in as to whether those are legit organizations).

The only thing that concerns me a little about the Hamilton piece is that the crown as far as I can tell is NOT screw down and is listed as such on MOST online sites (though authenticwatches.com lists the crown as "push-button".)

I have seen pictures of the CAF7114 advertised on replica sites with prices around $200 so i guess they DO copy this one but I know the one I have was NOT a screaming deal by any means. It "seems" far too well-made to be a knock-off.....but I'm not qualified to say for sure, hence posting here.


----------



## justaddh2ohere

c7aea said:


> yeah i just realized and edited


thanks for clarifying!


----------



## houndoggie

catflem said:


> I know absolute Zilch about tags, and I know this is going to be impossible to authenticate from such a bad picture......... but I'd appreciate your thoughts on this Tag before I consider placing a bid on it.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it is such a bad fake that you guys will be able to call it as such


That is an abomination.


----------



## catflem

houndoggie said:


> That is an abomination.


Many :thanks for the warning, the seller has advertised it as "I paid a lot of money for this watch"........... which of course doesn't mean that it is genuine.

I'm after a genuine movement and dial (25mm), so I'll steer well clear of this one.

I know my way around Seikos, but I'm lost when it comes to Tags.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

MRCS said:


> The only thing that concerns me a little about the Hamilton piece is that the crown as far as I can tell is NOT screw down and is listed as such on MOST online sites (though authenticwatches.com lists the crown as "push-button".)


The Caliber S features are operated through the crown which is push button to toggle between the chrono and time readouts.


----------



## MRCS

Wisconsin Proud said:


> The Caliber S features are operated through the crown which is push button to toggle between the chrono and time readouts.


Ok good...this makes sense. I guess maybe the other sellers I saw simply used a Tag template for the description that was for non Calibre S models.


----------



## billermo

Wisconsin Proud said:


> The Caliber S features are operated through the crown which is push button to toggle between the chrono and time readouts.


It's interesting that Tag can make a 300m watch with a push/pull crown.


----------



## skoochy

billermo said:


> It's interesting that Tag can make a 300m watch with a push/pull crown.


They also make chrono pushers that work underwater... interesting as well!

-s-


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi I'm new here and trying to verify this watch online for authenticity

I've physically looked at the 2000 series couples pair
Mens Model No: WE1211-R
Ladies Model No: WE1411-2























1. The seller states that although they do not have box and papers - they guarantee genuine by testing the 200m water proof.

2. The seller also states: the original ones are in silver dials and they have sent to tag heuer service centre to replace to black dials (They only have tag receipts to prove the changing of dials)








2. When testing the rotor knob - it can't move and stays firmly tight stationary at that point when fully closed.

3. Its luminous points are pretty bright when in dark areas, but I noticed a bit of oxidization on the ladies hour hand.

4. Both watches display very clear visibility on the inside.






























Guys - are these real ? They looked so nice... Pls help Thanks!


----------



## enricodepaoli

I don't know what you mean by ROTOR KNOB... These watches look real to me, and they make a nice matched pair. But I do prefer them with the white dials myself.


----------



## grumpygarfield

enricodepaoli said:


> I don't know what you mean by ROTOR KNOB... These watches look real to me, and they make a nice matched pair. But I do prefer them with the white dials myself.


Oh - rotor knob - the round knob at the side to turn for time.

Sorry for my English.. thanks for verifying - so it's all good and ready to buy..

By the way - how much does it roughly costs to replace the hour hand on the ladies watch - coz I could see some slight oxidation - is this normal ?


----------



## enricodepaoli

oxidation should not have happened to a well sealed watch. The hand itself is not expensive, but it is good idea to have the watch checked.

I never seen fake early 2000s.. so, as far as them being legit, you should be safe. For the age, they could already have had movements replaced.. can't tell fi you don't see them inside. The original movement should have an engraving saying TAG HEUER and a month and year of production.

The prices of the early 2000s vary a lot... could go from a couple of hundred each, to even over one thousand... it's a nice thing if they have boxes and papers...


----------



## MRCS

Bump for my Lewis Hamilton Aquaracer (See Post #445)....anyone familiar with model CAF7114? It's got a S/N and was priced at what the authentic ones seem to cost, but it was bought grey market so I'm still a bit curious.

Anyone deal with gemnation.com? (That's where it came from.)


----------



## dedward

Its real.

Precise Swiss-Quartz movement
Scratch-resistant Sapphire Crystal
Hours, Minutes, Seconds, Chronograph (Flyback and Split-seconds) and Perpetual Calendar Functions
Black PVD Coated Unidirectional Rotating Aluminum Bezel with Tachometric Scale, Push Crown Switches between Chrono & Hour Features
Water-resistant to 984 feet (300 M)
*Product Description*

*Amazon.com Product Description*

One of only 3,500 pieces made, this limited-edition watch is crafted with the precision and originality that TAG Heuer is best known for. The Aquaracer Calibre S blends a classic stainless steel design with useful modern additions, such as a push-button crown to switch between chronograph and hour features as well as a unidirectional aluminum bezel with black PVD coating and a tachometric scale. Framed by a scratch-resistant sapphire crystal, the gray dial features silver-tone hands and indexes, a perpetual calendar (until 2099), and chronograph functions, including 1/10-second and 1/100-second subdials. Powered by Swiss-quartz movement, this men's timepiece is water resistant to 984 feet (300 M).

*Product Description*

Limited Lewis Hamilton, McLaren Mercedes & Vodofone Edition - Only 3500 made. Stainless steel case and bracelet. Grey dial with chronograph - Perpetual Calendar (until 2099). Date is displayed using 1/10 and 1/100 subdials. Uni-directional grey PVD-coated aluminum bezel with tachymeter and . Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Deployment with extension clasp. 41mm case diameter. Quartz movement. Water resistant at 300 meters (1000 feet). 
CAF7114.BA0803Part Number:CAF7114.BA0803
http://www.amazon.com/TAG-Heuer-Aquaracer-Calibre-CAF7114-BA0803/dp/B001U3YF2A
http://www.prestigetime.com/item/Ta...ource=GBase&utm_medium=fpc&utm_campaign=GBase

gemnation is a gray market seller,But only sells real watches.


----------



## calvinc

hey guys. my first post here. Could all the experts here help me to authenticate my first watch online purchase experience here? I have read two carrera authentication threads here, but i just want to be 100% sure. :-d Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## groovytang

Hi,

These are the only photos the seller has provided. Unfortunately, there are no photos of the movement. Is the watch authentic? It's a ladies Kirium, WL1316. Serial # PY5256.

http://img196.imageshack.us/i/kirium1.jpg/

http://img32.imageshack.us/i/kirium2.jpg/

http://img32.imageshack.us/i/kirium3.jpg/

http://img19.imageshack.us/i/kirium4.jpg/

Thanks


----------



## MRCS

Thanks a lot dedward.:-!


----------



## grumpygarfield

Sorry to bump - just wanna check if this one is authentic ?


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> Sorry to bump - just wanna check if this one is authentic ?
> 
> View attachment 238890
> 
> View attachment 238891
> 
> View attachment 238892
> 
> View attachment 238893
> 
> View attachment 238894
> 
> View attachment 238895
> 
> View attachment 238896
> 
> View attachment 238897


Yes. It's authentic. Mid-Size 2nd Gen F1


----------



## grumpygarfield

Thanks - here's one more .. comments anyone ? I notice there's no serial no - only model no.

This should be the original:















also notice the original one for this model has macro 60, 30 and 45 mark. And the 12 should be silver not luminous. Am I right to say this one on ebay is a fake ?


----------



## dmr33

grumpygarfield said:


> Thanks - here's one more .. comments anyone ? I notice there's no serial no - only model no.
> 
> This should be the original:
> View attachment 239128
> 
> View attachment 239129
> 
> 
> also notice the original one for this model has macro 60, 30 and 45 mark. And the 12 should be silver not luminous. Am I right to say this one on ebay is a fake ?
> 
> View attachment 239124
> 
> View attachment 239125
> 
> View attachment 239126
> 
> View attachment 239127


Happy to chime in here.

You have pictured the two different releases of the 2000 Classic. The top pictures show the 1st release which is denoted by the luminous 12 on the dial. The bottom pics show the 2nd release with is denoted by the solid nickel 12.

I want to say the change occurred approx 1998-9 I believe

The model number prefix didn't change from WK ####

These changes to the 12 on the dial also apply to the quartz chrono.

The issues you mentioned were just additional style changes to the dials.

Both look fine to me.

I don't think I've seen a replica of this watch as it was near entry level TAG (after the F1 line).

Cheers,

David


----------



## enricodepaoli

dmr33 said:


> Happy to chime in here.
> 
> You have pictured the two different releases of the 2000 Classic. The top pictures show the 1st release which is denoted by the luminous 12 on the dial. The bottom pics show the 2nd release with is denoted by the solid nickel 12.
> 
> I want to say the change occurred approx 1998-9 I believe
> 
> The model number prefix didn't change from WK ####
> 
> These changes to the 12 on the dial also apply to the quartz chrono.
> 
> The issues you mentioned were just additional style changes to the dials.
> 
> Both look fine to me.
> 
> I don't think I've seen a replica of this watch as it was near entry level TAG (after the F1 line).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


Hi David !

I haven't seen "correct" replicas from that decade neither.. the 1500.. 2000, 4000, .. I have recently seen a very bad replica of a 6000.

I never considered the 2000 to be "entry level". Not saying that because I own one, hehehe, but it was just a solid, classic, TAG HEUER diver icon for the company. That's why it remains in their line, remodeled and renamed to Aquaracer.

Also, the new F1s which is their "entry level" model, I have seen some quite good replicas of them...

Not trying to teach you here, 'cause I know your level of expertise on this subject. Just exchanging some with you.

As always, thanks for the post,

Enrico


----------



## grumpygarfield

enricodepaoli said:


> Hi David !
> 
> I haven't seen "correct" replicas from that decade neither.. the 1500.. 2000, 4000, .. I have recently seen a very bad replica of a 6000.
> 
> I never considered the 2000 to be "entry level". Not saying that because I own one, hehehe, but it was just a solid, classic, TAG HEUER diver icon for the company. That's why it remains in their line, remodeled and renamed to Aquaracer.
> 
> Also, the new F1s which is their "entry level" model, I have seen some quite good replicas of them...
> 
> Not trying to teach you here, 'cause I know your level of expertise on this subject. Just exchanging some with you.
> 
> As always, thanks for the post,
> 
> Enrico


Thanks for the advise guys!

Can I say that watches made before 1999 are all genuine and authentic ?


----------



## enricodepaoli

grumpygarfield said:


> Thanks for the advise guys!
> 
> Can I say that watches made before 1999 are all genuine and authentic ?


ALMOST, but NO. What I said was that, during the 90's I saw quite a few fake TAGs, but they looked nothing like any genuine model.

Now, is a bit harder since some fakes are quite good replicas LOOK WISE, not engineering wise.


----------



## menelao

*Tag Heuer CV2A11*

I need help to know if this tag heuer (the seller is from Bulgaria) is authentic (or at least it seems). Because i would like to buy it. These are the photos. Thanks very much!


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*

At first sight it looks fine to me.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*



menelao said:


> I need help to know if this tag heuer (the seller is from Bulgaria) is authentic (or at least it seems). Because i would like to buy it. These are the photos. Thanks very much!


*PLEASE LOOK AT THE FONT USED ON THE BEZEL*, especially "*110*". The first 1 is a sans serif (as it should be) but the second 1 is a serif font (wrong). Would Tag make this mistake, is it a QC defect? The newer replicas are becoming so good that's it very difficult to identify. I've found that most replica makers still don't get the fonts right and that's usually what I look for. The font, the spacing, tracking and leading of typeface. When making comparisons, it's best to use actual photos of the watch and not the stock CAD illustrations used by Tag Heuer and many online sellers. I've found that the CAD illustrations sometimes vary from actual production. The movement in this watch sure looks correct, but I've seen replicas with what appear to be proper movements. It could easily be a high quality swiss made replica with an authentic Valjoux movement. The other area to look at is the back of the bracelet where it meets the case. Examine the fit and finish of the end piece. Not sure if this one is correct. Also the crown looks a little too domed on the end.

Check out this thread which has some really nice pictures.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=265723

Is this a seller on ebay? I do remember a Bulgarian seller on ebay selling what appeared to be authentic Carreras and Panerai, but at closer look they were replicas. The serial #'s on the caseback was the same as the bracelet/strap #, not a real serial #. Obviously, the serial # on your watch has been photoshopped out, so what does that mean?


----------



## Barrera

I bought an Carrera Day date and the serial number matches according to Tag Heuer Swiss.
But when i see the pictures of same watches i miss one small part on mine and it gives me the creeps.
If you look close you see an adjustable part on the balance and with mine that part is missing, other than that all seems same including the color of the screws.
I wonder if its normal for this watch or am I scammed with the original backplate on a fake Tag.
My second hand,when using tachymetre function also shoots back at the 55 in stead of 60 or 12 o'clock position sometimes, this can be changed afterwards with ease.
And the date starts to change first and after a while the day changes( at 12 midnight the date changes and on 3:00 the day comes with it give or take a few minutes)
I hurry to say that the watch looks and feels genuine and i think it would be recognised by you guys as an original.
Thanks up front for your reaction.....
I'll shoot some pics soon if that would be of any help)

Here's a pic of an other one i found on internet 
this makes it more clear i guess!

http://s1003.photobucket.com/albums/af157/Barrera007/?action=view&current=12.jpg
Dunno if i can get them that sharp ;-P


----------



## Barrera

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*



bmwfreak said:


> *PLEASE LOOK AT THE FONT USED ON THE BEZEL*, especially "*110*". The first 1 is a sans serif (as it should be) but the second 1 is a serif font (wrong). Would Tag make this mistake, is it a QC defect? The newer replicas are becoming so good that's it very difficult to identify. I've found that most replica makers still don't get the fonts right and that's usually what I look for. The font, the spacing, tracking and leading of typeface. When making comparisons, it's best to use actual photos of the watch and not the stock CAD illustrations used by Tag Heuer and many online sellers. I've found that the CAD illustrations sometimes vary from actual production. The movement in this watch sure looks correct, but I've seen replicas with what appear to be proper movements. It could easily be a high quality swiss made replica with an authentic Valjoux movement. The other area to look at is the back of the bracelet where it meets the case. Examine the fit and finish of the end piece. Not sure if this one is correct. Also the crown looks a little too domed on the end.
> 
> Check out this thread which has some really nice pictures.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=265723
> 
> Is this a seller on ebay? I do remember a Bulgarian seller on ebay selling what appeared to be authentic Carreras and Panerai, but at closer look they were replicas. The serial #'s on the caseback was the same as the bracelet/strap #, not a real serial #. Obviously, the serial # on your watch has been photoshopped out, so what does that mean?


 Don't you think its a small part of dust in that one you are referring to?
The one seems like offset to the rest with this fonts but if you look real close it seems to be a particle on it and not the font itself.

Sighs, i wish there where not that much copiests who love to copy the real stuff that well....
Its not nice to pay loads and loads for a fake watch that looks so well and feels so great....
Its like falling in love with a woman who appears to be a man after 10 years LOL


----------



## ddscott2004

Hello. I just joined this forum and wanted to know if you experts could check out Ebay item 280435506165, Tag SEL and let me know if you think it's the real deal. Hope I posted this in the correct place.

Thanks


----------



## bmwfreak

ddscott2004 said:


> Hello. I just joined this forum and wanted to know if you experts could check out Ebay item 280435506165, Tag SEL and let me know if you think it's the real deal. Hope I posted this in the correct place.
> 
> Thanks


The pictures are of an authentic SEL watch.


----------



## ddscott2004

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*



Barrera said:


> Don't you think its a small part of dust in that one you are referring to?
> The one seems like offset to the rest with this fonts but if you look real close it seems to be a particle on it and not the font itself.


Well, I don't think it's dust because it's pretty dark. Could be just a bit of paint or something. Regardless, the kerning (spacing/tracking) between the two "1"'s is not correct when looking at pictures of other similar watches. In fact, the kerning looks off for most of the bezel numbers.

I have not been priviledged to own a brand new Carrera. Do they come with plastic protection on the bracelets?


----------



## ddscott2004

Follow up question.................should there be a serial number on this?


----------



## bmwfreak

ddscott2004 said:


> Follow up question.................should there be a serial number on this?


Not necessarily. It depends on the age. Many early Tag Heuer watches did not have serial #s. If it should have a serial #, it may have been removed for grey market distribution. Given the S94 model # above the "Swiss" this is a very early SEL watch (early to mid 1990s) and may never had a serial # etched on the back. Most of my early 2000 series only have a model # on the caseback.

I wouldn't worry about it not having a serial #. The watch is certainly out of warranty, so a serial # really does nothing for you. The watch is most definitely authentic.


----------



## ddscott2004

Thanks again. I do appreciate your expertise.


----------



## ReVhard_07

MRCS said:


> Hello all, first time poster here....Just purchased my second TAG and while i'm 99% sure they're both legit, i was shocked to see how knowledgeable some people are on here, so I figured I would check them out anyway.
> 
> (forgive the bad pictures, I never tried shooting the case back of a watch before, tough to light it!)
> 
> Just purchased, basic Tag Formula 1 non-chrono....
> 
> MODEL: WAH1111
> SN: EEX7605
> 
> BRACELET SN: BA0850-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 1st tag (a gift)....Lewis Hamilton Edition Aquaracer Calibre S....
> 
> MODEL: CAF7114
> SN: NM8630
> 
> BRACELET SN: FAA016
> 
> (NUMBERED 3383/3500)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, hope you guys have good news for me!
> 
> -Mike


I just purchase the same model from amazon 1895/3500 with 7 characters on the serial no. since i saw your posting just made me confuse if this watch is authentic or should i just return it. Can someone please know anything about this model CAF7114 would really appreciate it.


----------



## cdnbear

cdnbear said:


> I just received this ladies Alter Ego. I purchased it from an online auction. It is either grey market or replica as the paperwork is not signed. I see that it has both a Model Number and Serial # on the back so I am hopeful it is just grey market old stock (since this model was discontinued).
> 
> Any thoughts?


Any thoughts? Anyone?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*

There was a thread on this forum awhile back about the white faced Carrera. If I remember, it was determined to be a fake.

Also, I dont recall seeing white/clear plastic on a TAG bracelet.

I would be leary.



menelao said:


> I need help to know if this tag heuer (the seller is from Bulgaria) is authentic (or at least it seems). Because i would like to buy it. These are the photos. Thanks very much!


----------



## menelao

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*

Thank you very very much to bmwfreak, Barrera and Wisconsin Proud.
I had won the auction on ebay but I wanted to make sure before paying for it that was authentic. If it is a fake (as it looks) ... how easy it is cheat on ebay!. I sent an email saying the seller to clarify those details you observed, for now he does not answer.


----------



## cruznbiyou

Also, on the tachymeter, there should not be a tick mark after the 60.


----------



## bmwfreak

cdnbear said:


> Any thoughts? Anyone?


I'm not that familiar with the Alter Ego line. The pics are too small to evaluate properly. Please post larger close up pics.


----------



## menelao

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*

The seller sent to me new pictures (I attach them in this post) of the watch where it is possible to see the serial # (what do you think about it?). Also it is possible to see that the '110' seems to be ok (or at least better). But it seems crucial that on the tachymeter there should not be a tick mark after the 60 (thanks cruznbiyou!!), doesnt it?.


----------



## menelao

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*

These are the pictures:


----------



## caw66

Hi could any tell me weather you can scatch a fake sapphire cystal glass as i can,t scatch the tag i have just purchased i am just trying to prove to myself that it is real tag


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Save your efforts, sapphire is sapphire. Even $100 watches with sapphire wont scratch.

Better to post a picture here.


----------



## ldbedard

Hello Group, This is my first post, got interested in Tag Heuer watches recently, I bought an Aquaracer from an estate sale and I believe it to be real. But now I made what I tought to be a low offer on a Formula 1 WAC1113-0 ijust liked the color orange ;-) well the owner has accepted my lowball offer. After reviewing the pictures a few flags started to wave in my mind... what do you think


----------



## bmwfreak

ldbedard said:


> Hello Group, This is my first post, got interested in Tag Heuer watches recently, I bought an Aquaracer from an estate sale and I believe it to be real. But now I made what I tought to be a low offer on a Formula 1 WAC1113-0 ijust liked the color orange ;-) well the owner has accepted my lowball offer. After reviewing the pictures a few flags started to wave in my mind... what do you think


Looks authentic to me. What were the red flags?


----------



## ldbedard

The ''dimples'' on the bottom of the bracelet, I have'nt been able to find other pictures of bracelets with them.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*



menelao said:


> These are the pictures:


I still don't like the fact there is an "extra" tick mark after 60 on the bezel and the spacing of "110". The "11" are too far apart when compared to other pictures. The font and tracking of "TACHYMETRE" also doesn't match. I don't own this watch, so I can not make precise comparisons. I'm only going off other pictures. Jomashop has some nice pics of the CV2A11 that can be enlarged for comparison.

http://www.jomashop.com/tag-heuer-carrera-cv2a11ba0796.html

Is the watch in question ebay listing 260521072241 sold for $1,800?

Try contacting WUS member Bavboym3 from this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=265723. He appears to still be active on the site. Maybe he still owns the CV2A11 and can give you his opinion.


----------



## bmwfreak

ldbedard said:


> The ''dimples'' on the bottom of the bracelet, I have'nt been able to find other pictures of bracelets with them.


That's usually the one feature the replica makers leave out!

The dimples only appear in certain bracelets. BA0850, BA0850-0 and BA0850-1 are all the "same" bracelet with slight variations over each generation. I've seen the dimples in some and not the other.

I honestly believe that Tag Heuer outsources these bracelets to various makers and they have some slight differences among them.

Look at post #484 in this thread = dimples! I'm looking at my CAC1110-0 with bracelet #BA0850-0 = no dimples.


----------



## bmwfreak

caw66 said:


> Hi could any tell me weather you can scatch a fake sapphire cystal glass as i can,t scatch the tag i have just purchased i am just trying to prove to myself that it is real tag


If you try hard enough, even sapphire can scratch!


----------



## Bavboym3

I wore my tag today, nd I will post a bunch of pictures of it.. One sec. I cant read through 25 pages of this thread right now. So if the pics dont help tell me what you need a picture of.


----------



## cruznbiyou

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*



menelao said:


> These are the pictures:


In the photos there is a tick mark after the 60 indicator. This is a fake, Look at the tag website, no carrera has a tick mark between the 60 and Tachymeter.


----------



## Bavboym3

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*



bmwfreak said:


> *PLEASE LOOK AT THE FONT USED ON THE BEZEL*, especially "*110*". The first 1 is a sans serif (as it should be) but the second 1 is a serif font (wrong). Would Tag make this mistake, is it a QC defect? The newer replicas are becoming so good that's it very difficult to identify. I've found that most replica makers still don't get the fonts right and that's usually what I look for. The font, the spacing, tracking and leading of typeface. When making comparisons, it's best to use actual photos of the watch and not the stock CAD illustrations used by Tag Heuer and many online sellers. I've found that the CAD illustrations sometimes vary from actual production. The movement in this watch sure looks correct, but I've seen replicas with what appear to be proper movements. It could easily be a high quality swiss made replica with an authentic Valjoux movement. The other area to look at is the back of the bracelet where it meets the case. Examine the fit and finish of the end piece. Not sure if this one is correct. Also the crown looks a little too domed on the end.
> 
> Check out this thread which has some really nice pictures.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=265723
> 
> Is this a seller on ebay? I do remember a Bulgarian seller on ebay selling what appeared to be authentic Carreras and Panerai, but at closer look they were replicas. The serial #'s on the caseback was the same as the bracelet/strap #, not a real serial #. Obviously, the serial # on your watch has been photoshopped out, so what does that mean?


This is a fake watch... mine is different


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*



Bavboym3 said:


> This is a fake watch... mine is different


Thanks for your help. Hopefully the OP *menelao has not already sent payment. *


----------



## ddscott2004

Good morning. Could you experts take a look at Ebay item 190357182037 and let me know what you think?

Many Thanks


----------



## Bavboym3

Notice the top 60 on my watch doesnt have a line after it, and the bottom 110 is a different font. I can take more pics if you guys need to see anything else. I bought mine brand new at Orr's in Pittsburgh 3-4 months ago. I added a 1922 Military ammo pouch strap to it.


----------



## bmwfreak

ddscott2004 said:


> Good morning. Could you experts take a look at Ebay item 190357182037 and let me know what you think?
> 
> Many Thanks


It's authentic.

Now if the Rolex (last picture) is included at that price....SOLD...I'LL TAKE TWO!!!!!!!


----------



## ddscott2004

Thanks again AND that would be the deal of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmwfreak

love your Carrera Day/Date on that strap. gives it a "vintage" feel.


----------



## caw66

Hi i have just purchased a tag i was wondering do fakes have sapphire cystal glass or not because i thought i would test mine and i can,t scratch it so is that a good sign?


----------



## bmwfreak

caw66 said:


> Hi i have just purchased a tag i was wondering do fakes have sapphire cystal glass or not because i thought i would test mine and i can,t scratch it so is that a good sign?


Best to post pictures. Any watch can have a sapphire crystal. I would suspect that most replicas would NOT have a sapphire crystal but I would not use a "scratch" test to determine authenticity of any watch.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Here's another one classic 2000 WK1310, 2 sellers selling online - authentic ?

1. First one (Notice the sapphire crystal is scratched, I thought they are not "scratchable" but "crackable"











































2. Second one (Is the serial number supposed to be just below model no WK1310 or facing right hand side ?)


----------



## sixtysix

I don't know anything about fakes but I wouldn't buy the second one, just because the pictures are blurry and no detail is shown. This is a great way to pass off fakes if you don't show any detail. Stay away from it.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Good point - my sentiments exactly - the seller also states once sold no refunds - he also claimed that that's the best macro shots he could provide. Thanks for advice!


----------



## MRCS

ldbedard said:


> The ''dimples'' on the bottom of the bracelet, I have'nt been able to find other pictures of bracelets with them.


My F1 has them too and It's authentic.


----------



## MRCS

ReVhard_07 said:


> I just purchase the same model from amazon 1895/3500 with 7 characters on the serial no. since i saw your posting just made me confuse if this watch is authentic or should i just return it. Can someone please know anything about this model CAF7114 would really appreciate it.


It's absolutely a real model. If it looks like mine, I wouldn't worry as I've been reassured mine is authentic and It was bought from a grey market seller who apparently only sells authentic Tags.

If you post some good pictures I can compare it to mine.


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> Here's another one classic 2000 WK1310, 2 sellers selling online - authentic ?
> 
> 1. First one (Notice the sapphire crystal is scratched, I thought they are not "scratchable" but "crackable"
> View attachment 239989
> 
> View attachment 239990
> 
> View attachment 239991
> 
> View attachment 239992
> 
> View attachment 239993
> 
> View attachment 239994
> 
> 
> 2. Second one (Is the serial number supposed to be just below model no WK1310 or facing right hand side ?)
> View attachment 239995
> 
> View attachment 239996
> 
> View attachment 239997


Both watches appear to be authentic in my opinion.

Sapphire crystals can certainly be scratched. They are scratch resistant, not scratch proof...just like watches are water resistant, not waterproof.


----------



## menelao

Does anybody know www.swiss-deals.com?. They have very good prices... But I do not know if the store is trustworthy (and if the watches are not fakes...).
Thanks!


----------



## homershairdo

Hi,

I'm in the process of buying this Tag Heuer Formula One watch - there only seems to be the one picture. Are you able to tell whether it is a fake or not??!

Cheers!!


----------



## icanna23

Hi guys, haven't had time to read through all these msg's yet so hope i'm not going over old ground. Was just wondering, would I be right in saying that if Tag have serviced your watch an indication of authenticity? Thanks


----------



## icanna23

Hi guys, haven't had time to read through all these msg's yet so hope i'm not going over old ground. Was just wondering, would I be right in saying that if Tag have serviced your watch then this an indication of authenticity? Thanks


----------



## nevesnet

menelao said:


> Does anybody know www.swiss-deals.com?. They have very good prices... But I do not know if the store is trustworthy (and if the watches are not fakes...).
> Thanks!


I don't see how they can sell authentic watches for that price. I can't find any telephone numbers or company information, and it seems as if the domain was just registered in November 2009 to someone in the Bahamas, presumably an offshore company?! One year worth of registration, doesn't look like they plan to be in "business" for very long...

Date Registered: 2009-11-17
Date Modified: 2009-11-17
Expiry Date: 2010-11-17

Administrative Contact
Private Whois Service
Private Whois Service
*******PLEASE DO NOT SEND LETTERS******
****Contact the owner by email only****
c/o swiss-deals.com
N4892 Nassau
Bahamas
Tel: +852.81720004

And hosted in MALAYSIA :rodekaart!!!

*ns1.Ipnames.net - Ipnames site info*

*ns1.ipnames.net IP:*
203.142.1.10

*ns1.ipnames.net server location:*
Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia

*ns1.ipnames.net ISP:*
Webvisions Pte


----------



## enricodepaoli

menelao said:


> Does anybody know www.swiss-deals.com?. They have very good prices... But I do not know if the store is trustworthy (and if the watches are not fakes...).
> Thanks!


I think they buy inventory from bankrupt companies. I sent them a mail asking if the watches come with papers, boxes and serial numbers...


----------



## bmwfreak

homershairdo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the process of buying this Tag Heuer Formula One watch - there only seems to be the one picture. Are you able to tell whether it is a fake or not??!
> 
> Cheers!!


Appears authentic. Looks like a mid-size.


----------



## bmwfreak

menelao said:


> Does anybody know www.swiss-deals.com?. They have very good prices... But I do not know if the store is trustworthy (and if the watches are not fakes...).
> Thanks!


Wow....Carrera Day Dates and Omega Planet Oceans for $1500? Sounds too good to be true.

They list a returns address of:
*Swiss-Deals.com*
245 8th ave
New York, NY 10011

No suite #. Anyone live in Manhattan and want to check out the location? A google search results in many different businesses including a Mailboxes etc.

Edit: Also found this thread on PMWF http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?4,159370,159370

STAY AWAY!


----------



## tonyseed

Hi guys,
Anyone know if this listing is authentic?
The clear back and round case make me think its a knock off!!!!
I appreciate your knowledgeble input.
http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-MENS-...ViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item33585f774c

Tony


----------



## MRCS

tonyseed said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone know if this listing is authentic?
> The clear back and round case make me think its a knock off!!!!
> I appreciate your knowledgeble input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-MENS-FULL-SIZE-WATCH_W0QQitemZ220525983564QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item33585f774c
> 
> Tony


Just a guess, but I'm thinking it's a fake....It looks to be a Kirium replica.

I'm not an expert but it doesnt look "right" somehow. something just appears cheap about it.

The shot of the bracelet back gives away the fact that the links are one piece despite the fact they look to be 3 pieces on the outside. I believe real Kiriums have 3-row links.

I also don't know much about Kiriums but the caseback looks like there's nothing engraved on it....which I also believe it incorrect.

On top of that, it appears that the date wheel is between dates in the picture. I'm pretty sure even an 8 year old Tag should have flipped the date immediately, not gradually....


----------



## bmwfreak

tonyseed said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone know if this listing is authentic?
> The clear back and round case make me think its a knock off!!!!
> I appreciate your knowledgeble input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-MENS-FULL-SIZE-WATCH_W0QQitemZ220525983564QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item33585f774c
> 
> Tony


It's definitely a FAKE. The crown is wrong, the caseback is wrong, the movement is wrong. It has an asian made automatic movement.

Item should be reported and removed from ebay.


----------



## Close 2 Cool

bmwfreak said:


> Wow....Carrera Day Dates and Omega Planet Oceans for $1500? Sounds too good to be true.
> 
> They list a returns address of:
> *Swiss-Deals.com*
> 245 8th ave
> New York, NY 10011
> 
> No suite #. Anyone live in Manhattan and want to check out the location? A google search results in many different businesses including a Mailboxes etc.
> 
> Edit: Also found this thread on PMWF http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?4,159370,159370
> 
> STAY AWAY!


 Yep, there is NO WAY IN HELL they are selling authentic watches for the prices quoted.


----------



## Close 2 Cool

enricodepaoli said:


> I think they buy inventory from bankrupt companies. I sent them a mail asking if the watches come with papers, boxes and serial numbers...


 Those prices are probably less than what an AD would pay.

Stay clear of that site!


----------



## enricodepaoli

nevesnet said:


> I don't see how they can sell authentic watches for that price. I can't find any telephone numbers or company information, and it seems as if the domain was just registered in November 2009 to someone in the Bahamas, presumably an offshore company?! One year worth of registration, doesn't look like they plan to be in "business" for very long...
> 
> Date Registered: 2009-11-17
> Date Modified: 2009-11-17
> Expiry Date: 2010-11-17
> 
> Administrative Contact
> Private Whois Service
> Private Whois Service
> *******PLEASE DO NOT SEND LETTERS******
> ****Contact the owner by email only****
> c/o swiss-deals.com
> N4892 Nassau
> Bahamas
> Tel: +852.81720004
> 
> And hosted in MALAYSIA :rodekaart!!!
> 
> *ns1.Ipnames.net - Ipnames site info*
> 
> *ns1.ipnames.net IP:*
> 203.142.1.10
> 
> *ns1.ipnames.net server location:*
> Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia
> 
> *ns1.ipnames.net ISP:*
> Webvisions Pte


Just got a reply back from an email I sent to them :
--

Dear Sirs,

do your watches come with original boxes, papers and SERIAL NUMBERS ?

Thanks in advance,

Enrico De Paoli

--
Swiss-Deals.Com wrote:

Hello Enrico,

All watches listed on our website are brand new, genuine and come in their original boxes with manufacturer serial number,all tags and documents,international manufacturer warranty.

If for any reason you are not satisfied with you purchase, you may return it within 30 days from when it was shipped for a full refund.

Promotional prices are available until December 25.

Please note, all prices are subject to change until ordered & deposited.

Thank you for your interest in our products.

Sharon Miller,

Customer Service
Swiss Deals, Inc
www.swiss-deals.com


----------



## menelao

Who dares to buy a company without any phone contact?. Besides, they require payment by bank transfer, not paypal (surely their account is the only swiss thing around the purchase!). It is incredible how easy it is to cheat online (I think I will buy a Casio watch... so I will not doubt the authenticity)


----------



## ckk

I just bought a TAG Heuer Link WJ1110.BA0570 online. I received everything that goes with the watch; box, book... expect the warranty card. The serial number on the watch matches the tag attached to watch but doesn't match the white sleeve that goes around the box. Should I be concerned about it being fake or could that just be a mix-up with the white sleeve?


----------



## enricodepaoli

ckk said:


> I just bought a TAG Heuer Link WJ1110.BA0570 online. I received everything that goes with the watch; box, book... expect the warranty card. The serial number on the watch matches the tag attached to watch but doesn't match the white sleeve that goes around the box. Should I be concerned about it being fake or could that just be a mix-up with the white sleeve?


Many times even the stores mix up boxes and cards. I've seen people with automatic watches receive quartz booklets... not cool, but it happens.

Doesn't hurt to try to get in touch with them. But you should be fine with your watch


----------



## ckk

So i should have no problem getting it sized or serviced at any TAG dealer without the warranty card. All i have is the tag with the numbers on it.


----------



## bmwfreak

ckk said:


> So i should have no problem getting it sized or serviced at any TAG dealer without the warranty card. All i have is the tag with the numbers on it.


For any warranty service, you will need a warranty card stamped or signed by an authorized dealer. Without it, Tag will still service the watch for a fee.


----------



## ckk

can anyone take a look at the above pix and give me your opinion on the authentisity of this watch. I got everything except the warranty card.


----------



## Eeeb

I see no problems but authenticity is best judged with the watch in hand.


----------



## Eeeb

*Their address....*


----------



## unclebatman

Hi Guys,

Long time lurker here, but my first post, so please be gentle!

After years of dreaming, I've just invested in my first Tag, and to get on the bottom rung of the luxury watch ladder, I bought a used model (WV211a) from eBay.

I asked lots of questions of the retailer, but now I've received the watch itself, I want to be absolutely sure it's genuine. What's worrying me is the fact that two links either end of the bracelet are slightly bigger (approx 1mm) than all the others.

Pics attached:

http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz189/true8lue/DSCF0765.jpg

http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz189/true8lue/DSCF0764.jpg

http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz189/true8lue/DSCF0762.jpg

I would really appreciate your expert advice on this guys, it would certainly put my mind at ease, and of course if I have fallen foul of a counterfeiter, then I can immediately return it for a full refund.

Whilst I have your attention on this though, could you also let me know how likely it is I could purchase further links for this (it is ever so slightly too small for me, and I would like to put an extra link in) and the best way of polishing out the scratches it has picked up on the bracelet - am I best taking to a jeweller?

Thanks for your help in advance, and sorry for the multiple questions!


----------



## bmwfreak

unclebatman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time lurker here, but my first post, so please be gentle!
> 
> After years of dreaming, I've just invested in my first Tag, and to get on the bottom rung of the luxury watch ladder, I bought a used model (WV211a) from eBay.
> 
> I asked lots of questions of the retailer, but now I've received the watch itself, I want to be absolutely sure it's genuine. What's worrying me is the fact that two links either end of the bracelet are slightly bigger (approx 1mm) than all the others.
> 
> Pics attached:
> 
> http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz189/true8lue/DSCF0765.jpg
> 
> http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz189/true8lue/DSCF0764.jpg
> 
> http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz189/true8lue/DSCF0762.jpg
> 
> I would really appreciate your expert advice on this guys, it would certainly put my mind at ease, and of course if I have fallen foul of a counterfeiter, then I can immediately return it for a full refund.
> 
> Whilst I have your attention on this though, could you also let me know how likely it is I could purchase further links for this (it is ever so slightly too small for me, and I would like to put an extra link in) and the best way of polishing out the scratches it has picked up on the bracelet - am I best taking to a jeweller?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance, and sorry for the multiple questions!


The watch appears authentic. The wider links might have been added from another bracelet. In your pics, the ends of the smaller links appear to polished while the wider links are satin.


----------



## Barrera

I bought an Carrera Day date and the serial number matches according to Tag Heuer Swiss.
But when i see the pictures of same watches i miss one small part on mine and it gives me the creeps.
If you look close you see an adjustable part on the balance and with mine that part is missing, other than that all seems same including the color of the screws.
I wonder if its normal for this watch or am I scammed with the original backplate on a fake Tag.
My second hand,when using tachymetre function also shoots back at the 55 in stead of 60 or 12 o'clock position sometimes, this can be changed afterwards with ease.
And the date starts to change first and after a while the day changes( at 12 midnight the date changes and on 3:00 the day comes with it give or take a few minutes)
I hurry to say that the watch looks and feels genuine and i think it would be recognised by you guys as an original.
Thanks up front for your reaction.....
I'll shoot some pics soon if that would be of any help)

Here's a pic of an other one i found on internet 
this makes it more clear i guess!

http://s1003.photobucket.com/albums/...current=12.jpg
Dunno if i can get them that sharp ;-P


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

My Link cal 16 has that part.

Also, if your chrono resets to 55 rather than zero, the only way to adjust this is by opening the watch case and physically resetting the hands.

It cannot be reset by using the pushers.

The day/date Carrera is often copied and are very close to authentic but the "easily resetting" gives me cause to say this may not be a genuine TAG watch.



Barrera said:


> I bought an Carrera Day date and the serial number matches according to Tag Heuer Swiss.
> But when i see the pictures of same watches i miss one small part on mine and it gives me the creeps.
> If you look close you see an adjustable part on the balance and with mine that part is missing, other than that all seems same including the color of the screws.
> I wonder if its normal for this watch or am I scammed with the original backplate on a fake Tag.
> My second hand,when using tachymetre function also shoots back at the 55 in stead of 60 or 12 o'clock position sometimes, this can be changed afterwards with ease.
> And the date starts to change first and after a while the day changes( at 12 midnight the date changes and on 3:00 the day comes with it give or take a few minutes)
> I hurry to say that the watch looks and feels genuine and i think it would be recognised by you guys as an original.
> Thanks up front for your reaction.....
> I'll shoot some pics soon if that would be of any help)
> 
> Here's a pic of an other one i found on internet
> this makes it more clear i guess!
> 
> http://s1003.photobucket.com/albums/...current=12.jpg
> Dunno if i can get them that sharp ;-P


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Those larger link may be from a day/date Carrera. I don't believe the smaller carrera like yours uses the same bracelet as the 43mm day date model.



unclebatman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time lurker here, but my first post, so please be gentle!
> 
> After years of dreaming, I've just invested in my first Tag, and to get on the bottom rung of the luxury watch ladder, I bought a used model (WV211a) from eBay.
> 
> I asked lots of questions of the retailer, but now I've received the watch itself, I want to be absolutely sure it's genuine. What's worrying me is the fact that two links either end of the bracelet are slightly bigger (approx 1mm) than all the others.
> 
> Pics attached:
> 
> http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz189/true8lue/DSCF0765.jpg
> 
> http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz189/true8lue/DSCF0764.jpg
> 
> http://i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz189/true8lue/DSCF0762.jpg
> 
> I would really appreciate your expert advice on this guys, it would certainly put my mind at ease, and of course if I have fallen foul of a counterfeiter, then I can immediately return it for a full refund.
> 
> Whilst I have your attention on this though, could you also let me know how likely it is I could purchase further links for this (it is ever so slightly too small for me, and I would like to put an extra link in) and the best way of polishing out the scratches it has picked up on the bracelet - am I best taking to a jeweller?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance, and sorry for the multiple questions!


----------



## mirrorman

bmwfreak said:


> It's definitely a FAKE. The crown is wrong, the caseback is wrong, the movement is wrong. It has an asian made automatic movement.
> 
> Item should be reported and removed from ebay.


I just checked the link as this one is still up for sale....so I'm assuming no reports of it being a possible fake then.


----------



## bmwfreak

Barrera said:


> I bought an Carrera Day date and the serial number matches according to Tag Heuer Swiss.
> But when i see the pictures of same watches i miss one small part on mine and it gives me the creeps.
> If you look close you see an adjustable part on the balance and with mine that part is missing, other than that all seems same including the color of the screws.
> I wonder if its normal for this watch or am I scammed with the original backplate on a fake Tag.
> My second hand,when using tachymetre function also shoots back at the 55 in stead of 60 or 12 o'clock position sometimes, this can be changed afterwards with ease.
> And the date starts to change first and after a while the day changes( at 12 midnight the date changes and on 3:00 the day comes with it give or take a few minutes)
> I hurry to say that the watch looks and feels genuine and i think it would be recognised by you guys as an original.
> Thanks up front for your reaction.....
> I'll shoot some pics soon if that would be of any help)
> 
> Here's a pic of an other one i found on internet
> this makes it more clear i guess!
> 
> http://s1003.photobucket.com/albums/...current=12.jpg
> Dunno if i can get them that sharp ;-P


That part you circled is the regulator mechanism for the 7750 base movement. If it's missing on your watch, you either have a fake or your movement is broken.

Please post pictures of your watch.


----------



## bmwfreak

mirrorman said:


> I just checked the link as this one is still up for sale....so I'm assuming no reports of it being a possible fake then.


Ebay item 220525983564

Sold for $300. Definitely a REPLICA. I reported it, but ebay rarely removes them. I guess they are waiting for another $30 million lawsuit by LVMH.


----------



## Barrera

Thank you for responding,
I know about the reset but its actually like i use the chrono again and then it jumps in the correct place.
I saw a movie on youtube about the valjoux movement and saw that there is a sort of egg shaped wheel where the hammer hits to move the second hand back.
I wonder if it happens to others?
You know it gives me the feeling of beeing ripped of while the guy stays innocent in his answers.
i even checked the serial number and the dealer said its genuine but even that can be copied ofcourse.
Maybe some peeps should post their serial numbers missing one or two digits so others can check that out.
Although i am afraid we would help them scumbags who fraude!


----------



## Barrera

bmwfreak said:


> That part you circled is the regulator mechanism for the 7750 base movement. If it's missing on your watch, you either have a fake or your movement is broken.
> 
> Please post pictures of your watch.


here you go:

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af157/Barrera007/P1090124.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af157/Barrera007/P1090122.jpg


----------



## bmwfreak

Barrera said:


> Thank you for responding,
> I know about the reset but its actually like i use the chrono again and then it jumps in the correct place.
> I saw a movie on youtube about the valjoux movement and saw that there is a sort of egg shaped wheel where the hammer hits to move the second hand back.
> I wonder if it happens to others?
> You know it gives me the feeling of beeing ripped of while the guy stays innocent in his answers.
> i even checked the serial number and the dealer said its genuine but even that can be copied ofcourse.
> Maybe some peeps should post their serial numbers missing one or two digits so others can check that out.
> Although i am afraid we would help them scumbags who fraude!


I'm very interested in seeing pictures of your watch and movement with the "missing" regulator.

Unfortunately, there are high quality swiss made replicas that can even fool dealers.


----------



## bmwfreak

Barrera said:


> here you go:
> 
> http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af157/Barrera007/P1090124.jpg
> 
> http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af157/Barrera007/P1090122.jpg


Hate to say it, but I believe you have a replica. The regulator mechanism is ALL WRONG for a 7750 movement. Also, if you compare the font and spacing of "Tag Heuer Calibre 16 Swiss Made" on the rotor, I believe you will agree there are slight differences. As I stated in a previous post regarding another Carrera Day Date, the fonts and spacing are the biggest tells of high quality replicas. They usually don't get them 100% correct, although the only way to distinguish is when compared side-by-side.

Did you buy this off ebay? Bulagarian seller?


----------



## Barrera

bmwfreak said:


> Hate to say it, but I believe you have a replica. The regulator mechanism is ALL WRONG for a 7750 movement. Also, if you compare the font and spacing of "Tag Heuer Calibre 16 Swiss Made" on the rotor, I believe you will agree there are slight differences. As I stated in a previous post regarding another Carrera Day Date, the fonts and spacing are the biggest tells of high quality replicas. They usually don't get them 100% correct, although the only way to distinguish is when compared side-by-side.
> 
> Did you buy this off ebay? Bulagarian seller?


 Well i bough the watch from a US citizen that made me more confident.
He didnt talk about the bulgarian dealer BUT the watch was originally sold to this dealer that is been told by an dealer in germany to me.
Soo i was confident after that.
But guess what:
i was trying my tachy again and it didnt work!
at all 
Now the watch isnt running at all grrrro|

I have been ripped off

Luckely there is a paypal behind this all.

But be sharp about it guys there is a load of jackasses who wants to rip ya of!!!!:rodekaart


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Too many times, price is the determining factor when purchasing from an AD vs ebay, etc.

Personally, I would advise saving longer and buying from legit sellers, preferably authorized dealers.

As I read all these threads verifying watches I can't help but feel sorry for those being duped and at the same time I'm glad I buy from ADs only.

These days the risk is too great with the market full of fakes. Peace of mind is well worth the extra cost.


----------



## egan311

Can somebody check eBay item #180445186160 - Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic

Looks like it has the warranty card. Is this a legit dealer?

The pics aren't very good, but any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## joltz

hi guys, I picked up a TAG Heuer Formula 1 off ebay today.
It looks and feels quite genuine, even though im not a expert of TAG watches, just over time having a feel for them and comparing them to fakes you can kinda feel the quality, weight etc.
I got a manual for it but no warranty card, apparently its older then 2 years I think? Its pretty much flawless except for a small scratch on the back, the saphire crystal seems perfectly fine and its quartz so it does tick.
I cant seem to get the right dial to move or move back into the 0 position, Im pretty sure when I got it was reset, not sure what Im doing wrong.

Anyway here are a the pics.

Serial number at the back reads:
CAC1110
DR1913


----------



## bmwfreak

joltz said:


> hi guys, I picked up a TAG Heuer Formula 1 off ebay today.
> It looks and feels quite genuine, even though im not a expert of TAG watches, just over time having a feel for them and comparing them to fakes you can kinda feel the quality, weight etc.
> I got a manual for it but no warranty card, apparently its older then 2 years I think? Its pretty much flawless except for a small scratch on the back, the saphire crystal seems perfectly fine and its quartz so it does tick.
> I cant seem to get the right dial to move or move back into the 0 position, Im pretty sure when I got it was reset, not sure what Im doing wrong.
> 
> Anyway here are a the pics.
> 
> Serial number at the back reads:
> CAC1110
> DR1913


Appears authentic. It's the first production of the CAC1110. 18mm lug width, simple Tag Heuer engraving on the back and left black bumper without "Tag Heuer" molded into the rubber as done on the later CAC1110-0 version. Nice watch.

To fix the reset of the sub dial. Pull the crown to postion 1 (date adjustment) and press the A or B pusher. One should control the 1/10 subdial. If neither works that subdial, pull crown to position 2 and try again. One of them will work to reset the 1/10 subdial. You may have to adjust all 3 back to zero after experimenting.


----------



## enricodepaoli

bmwfreak said:


> To fix the reset of the sub dial. Pull the crown to postion 1 (date adjustment) and press the A or B pusher. One should control the 1/10 subdial. If neither works that subdial, pull crown to position 2 and try again. One of them will work to reset the 1/10 subdial. You may have to adjust all 3 back to zero after experimenting.


does this also work for mechanical movements ?


----------



## bmwfreak

enricodepaoli said:


> does this also work for mechanical movements ?


No. Only quartz movements. If the hands are not resetting properly to zero on a mechanical, the hands need to be reset (providing nothing else is wrong with the movement).


----------



## enricodepaoli

bmwfreak said:


> No. Only quartz movements. If the hands are not resetting properly to zero on a mechanical, the hands need to be reset (providing nothing else is wrong with the movement).


and this "reset" is only performed by a watchmaker ? no user reset ?


----------



## mpsimons

Hey all,

I was doing my daily cruise through the bay looking for great deals and came upon this listing for an Aquaracer 500m. Looks really good. Great looking watch in my opinion but upon a little websurfing I've come to the conclusion that it's a fake. I'm no watch expert but don't all 500m auto's come with the exhibition back?

The super low price should have twigged me first off but, you know how that "this could be a killer deal!" thing goes right? LOL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260525815288&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Paul


----------



## bmwfreak

mpsimons said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was doing my daily cruise through the bay looking for great deals and came upon this listing for an Aquaracer 500m. Looks really good. Great looking watch in my opinion but upon a little websurfing I've come to the conclusion that it's a fake. I'm no watch expert but don't all 500m auto's come with the exhibition back?
> 
> The super low price should have twigged me first off but, you know how that "this could be a killer deal!" thing goes right? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260525815288&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Paul


Killer deal? It's an auction format with 3 days left. No telling how much it will sell for.

According to Jomashop website pics, this model WAJ2110 should have an exhibition display caseback.

http://www.jomashop.com/tag-heuer-aquaracer-waj2110-ba0870.html

So unless Tag made a version of this watch with solid caseback, I'd have to conclude it's a fake with what appears to be authentic box (can be purchased on ebay). I suppose it could be the quartz version, but the pictures are not clear enough to determine. I will email the seller and ask for a model #.

Seller also lists designer wallets....????? Usually not a good sign.

EDIT: seller emailed me back regarding model #: "WAJ1110 ser. # BAO550-0" and said it is a quartz watch. so WAJ1110 is the quartz version, BUT BA0550-0 is a bracelet number for a LINK watch. If the serial # is truly BA0550-0, I have to believe it's a fake. Some sellers think the bracelet # on the box is the serial #. Either way, it's not right. I also asked what is written on the dial. If if states "Calibre 5" and the watch has WAJ1110 on the caseback, then it's an obvious fake. We will see if the seller responds. Typically these replicas use real Tag model numbers (not usually correct for the model) and sometime use bracelet numbers as serial numbers.


----------



## joltz

many thanks!


----------



## mpsimons

bmwfreak said:


> ... unless Tag made a version of this watch with solid caseback, I'd have to conclude it's a fake with what appears to be authentic box (can be purchased on ebay).


Thanks for the response. The beaten up box was also a concern.

The last time I bought a "proper" watch was when I bought the one in my avatar back in 1990. Back then you didn't have to worry much about fakes save for the guy on the street corner selling them out a suitcase!:-d


----------



## cdnbear

****Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*** - Ladies Alter Ego*

Hey folks, anyone have any experience with Ladies Alter Ego watches?

I purchased this Alter Ego from an online auction. It is either grey market or replica as the paperwork is not signed. I see that it has both a Model Number and Serial # on the back so I am hopeful it is just grey market old stock (since this model was discontinued).


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*** - Ladies Alter Ego*



cdnbear said:


> Hey folks, anyone have any experience with Ladies Alter Ego watches?
> 
> I purchased this Alter Ego from an online auction. It is either grey market or replica as the paperwork is not signed. I see that it has both a Model Number and Serial # on the back so I am hopeful it is just grey market old stock (since this model was discontinued).


Is that the correct box for the Alter Ego? I have not seen that style box with other watches. Sorry, can't comment on the watch. I don't know them well enough.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*** - Ladies Alter Ego*

It's amazing what people will buy on ebay.

Here's a Grand Carrera. Bids up to $1,200.
Seller is from China with 5 feedbacks shipping to USA
Only Stock photo

item 220526741690


----------



## ReVhard_07

MRCS said:


> It's absolutely a real model. If it looks like mine, I wouldn't worry as I've been reassured mine is authentic and It was bought from a grey market seller who apparently only sells authentic Tags.
> 
> If you post some good pictures I can compare it to mine.


Thanks! MRCS for giving that peace of mind :-! I just compared mine from yours and it looks exactly the same except for the serial on the watch of course :-d. One more thing is your Bezel fixed or unidirectional? coz mine is fixed. I'll try posting some pictures if i can barrow a good camera.

here's the link that show exactly as mine:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....89&ih=022&category=31387&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1

Thanks again
revhard_07


----------



## joltz

hi guys
Picked up this TAG Link Calibre 5 today.
It seems pretty authentic but again im no expert.
Can I get your opinions please? 
It all looks/feels very authentic and it has a filled out warranty card with serial number: RWR0397 printed on it.
Back of watch has the same number plus wjf2010 after it.
Also, how much approx are these watches worth? I seen them at dealers for around 2700-3300Australia Dollars.
The seller claims he has only worn this a few times, (seems it to), and its a unwanted work gift. Warranty card says purchased on the 10/10/08.
The retailer stamped on the card is Watches of Switzerland, http://www.watchswiss.com/melbourne.html stamp also shows the same address and phone number. Maybe I can call them to confirm also?
Thanks for your help again!


----------



## sal1m

*Re: ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*** - Ladies Alter Ego*

Is microtimer ebay Item number:290381432059 a fake,If so ,look how much its going for !


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: ***Is my Tag Heuer authentic?*** - Ladies Alter Ego*



sal1m said:


> Is microtimer ebay Item number:290381432059 a fake,If so ,look how much its going for !


Compare it to a real TAG here... quite a bit of difference on the case. The digital display appears to be different too. Fake. It is already priced at more than it is worth.


----------



## MRCS

ReVhard_07 said:


> Thanks! MRCS for giving that peace of mind :-! I just compared mine from yours and it looks exactly the same except for the serial on the watch of course :-d. One more thing is your Bezel fixed or unidirectional? coz mine is fixed. I'll try posting some pictures if i can barrow a good camera.
> 
> here's the link that show exactly as mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350238776689&ih=022&category=31387&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1
> 
> Thanks again
> revhard_07


I've never actually tried to rotate the bezel on mine, but from the "look" of it, it's fixed. I will pull it out of my watch box later and double check.

It seems to be a relatively obscure model around here, I guess because a lot of people prefer a "normal" AR to one with someone's name on it.

I think I've only other seen one other member who mentioned having one. Personally, I like the limited nature of it as it's something you probably won't see on anyone else's wrist. It also seems to be more valuable than the otherwise-identical Alonso model, I suppose maybe because LH won the championship when those were a new model. ;-)

In any case, nice watch!


----------



## bmwfreak

mpsimons said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was doing my daily cruise through the bay looking for great deals and came upon this listing for an Aquaracer 500m. Looks really good. Great looking watch in my opinion but upon a little websurfing I've come to the conclusion that it's a fake. I'm no watch expert but don't all 500m auto's come with the exhibition back?
> 
> The super low price should have twigged me first off but, you know how that "this could be a killer deal!" thing goes right? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260525815288&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Paul


Seller messaged me back stating the watch reads "Calibre 5" and "Quartz" underneath. Pretty sure the Calibre 5 is an AUTOMATIC!


----------



## enricodepaoli

bmwfreak said:


> Seller messaged me back stating the watch reads "Calibre 5" and "Quartz" underneath. Pretty sure the Calibre 5 is an AUTOMATIC!


Reported. :rodekaart


----------



## xgcx

hi iam a new user iam looking at a tag watch its got the model number CG1121-0 it also has a serial number on it which is Serial # Y30171 how do i know if it is authentic?javascripthotoViewer('12',%20'img/k/f/i/k/15mLr/511/1060a1-36065.jpg',%20'01013111.JPG',%20'151719');:thanks


----------



## bmwfreak

xgcx said:


> hi iam a new user iam looking at a tag watch its got the model number CG1121-0 it also has a serial number on it which is Serial # Y30171 how do i know if it is authentic?javascripthotoViewer('12',%20'img/k/f/i/k/15mLr/511/1060a1-36065.jpg',%20'01013111.JPG',%20'151719');:thanks


I don't think the link you provided will work.


----------



## buddha1097

The seller on ebay is presenting a Tag "professional sports watch" model WF1112, claims this is from 1996. The only pic is attached, anythoughts?


----------



## bmwfreak

buddha1097 said:


> The seller on ebay is presenting a Tag "professional sports watch" model WF1112, claims this is from 1996. The only pic is attached, anythoughts?


It appears to be an authentic SEL series, but the # does not match up. WF should be a 4000 series, not an SEL. WG would be for SEL. Wrong pic? Wrong # or wrong caseback? Ask seller exactly what # is engraved on the back of the watch. Maybe seller got the WF1112 # off the box, which dealers often give the wrong outer box with the watch when purchased.


----------



## joltz

joltz said:


> hi guys
> Picked up this TAG Link Calibre 5 today.
> It seems pretty authentic but again im no expert.
> Can I get your opinions please?
> It all looks/feels very authentic and it has a filled out warranty card with serial number: RWR0397 printed on it.
> Back of watch has the same number plus wjf2010 after it.
> Also, how much approx are these watches worth? I seen them at dealers for around 2700-3300Australia Dollars.
> The seller claims he has only worn this a few times, (seems it to), and its a unwanted work gift. Warranty card says purchased on the 10/10/08.
> The retailer stamped on the card is Watches of Switzerland, http://www.watchswiss.com/melbourne.html stamp also shows the same address and phone number. Maybe I can call them to confirm also?
> Thanks for your help again!


Just bumping this again, anyone able to help?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

joltz said:


> Just bumping this again, anyone able to help?


Difficult to say without seeing pictures. I beleive that watch is about $2600USD at retail for comparison purposes.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Here's one more:


















































Notice there aren't any serial numbers on it, and pictures are not identical to the original one..

Manage to google the original one online:






















Comments anyone ?


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> Here's one more:
> View attachment 241789
> 
> View attachment 241790
> 
> View attachment 241791
> 
> View attachment 241792
> 
> View attachment 241793
> 
> View attachment 241794
> 
> View attachment 241795
> 
> 
> Notice there aren't any serial numbers on it, and pictures are not identical to the original one..
> 
> Manage to google the original one online:
> View attachment 241803
> 
> View attachment 241804
> 
> View attachment 241805
> 
> 
> Comments anyone ?


Both watches pictured are authentic. The first one is CK1110. I believe I also see a serial # along the right side of the logo. It runs vertical. Very light engraving. Even the movement is stamped Tag Heuer. Many of the early Tag Heuer watches did not have serial #s engraved on the caseback but it might be there on this one. The box and guarantee card may not be original to the watch. Not sure when Tag started using that style of Guarantee Card.

The second watch is CK1110-0. It's a later production model, so there would be some slight changes to the watch.


----------



## joltz

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Difficult to say without seeing pictures. I beleive that watch is about $2600USD at retail for comparison purposes.


Hey Wisconsin Proud, my original post with photos is 11 posts above your reply.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2528364#poststop


----------



## mrzod

http://imgur.com/d0YQr.jpg

http://imgur.com/NLrLn.jpg

http://imgur.com/ovOTA.jpg

http://imgur.com/4Y8Qf.jpg

I know its real, just wanted to share


----------



## bmwfreak

mrzod said:


> http://imgur.com/d0YQr.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/NLrLn.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/ovOTA.jpg
> 
> http://imgur.com/4Y8Qf.jpg
> 
> I know its real, just wanted to share


Are you certain it's authentic because it looks like they forgot to install the second hand. :-d


----------



## hammy86

When i read in here i get shocked! Sellers from Bulgaria? Few feedbacks? And ppl buy? Not strange ppl get fooled. 

BUY THE SELLER.


----------



## MaxDemian

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and a newbie to all things Tag, but I'm about to put up some real dough for this used Carrera 16 Calibre that's being sold on an ebay type website. 

I have been doing my homework and lurking your site for a couple of weeks now and now I'm pretty confident that this watch is the real deal but would definitely like to double check with you guise.

Disregard that name stamp on the case back picture. I was just asking for a proof that the seller actually had the watch with him.


----------



## homershairdo

Ho Ho Ho!

Hi all, 

I posted before about getting a tag, and now it's arrived. Would you be able to cast your eye over to make sure its a real one!

It's model WAC1111-0 - does this make sense to anyone??!

Cheers in advance!

Homer


----------



## buddha1097

The warranty card states model#wf1112, serial#f56268. Back of watch has a number s99.006? With a light engraved number b98630. Mean anything?


----------



## bmwfreak

buddha1097 said:


> The warranty card states model#wf1112, serial#f56268. Back of watch has a number s99.006? With a light engraved number b98630. Mean anything?


It means the warranty card is for a different watch. The S99.006 watch is authentic. It's no longer covered under warranty, so the warranty card has little value anyhow.


----------



## bmwfreak

homershairdo said:


> Ho Ho Ho!
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I posted before about getting a tag, and now it's arrived. Would you be able to cast your eye over to make sure its a real one!
> 
> It's model WAC1111-0 - does this make sense to anyone??!
> 
> Cheers in advance!
> 
> Homer


it's authentic


----------



## enricodepaoli

bmwfreak said:


> it appears to be an authentic sel series, but the # does not match up. Wf should be a 4000 series, not an sel. Wg would be for sel. Wrong pic? Wrong # or wrong caseback? Ask seller exactly what # is engraved on the back of the watch. Maybe seller got the wf1112 # off the box, which dealers often give the wrong outer box with the watch when purchased.


+1


----------



## buddha1097

Less concerned about the warranty, obviously more concerned if the watch is authentic. Any thoughts to the price one could/should pay for this watch? I am moving fwd with the purchase, paying 250.00 (us). I like the watch and am excited about owning a TAG. 

Thanks for the previous quick and professional response. This appears to be the start of a middle age obsession (insert sigh by wife). 

Again thanks.


----------



## homershairdo

bmwfreak said:


> it's authentic


Many thanks!!:-!

Merry Christmas all, I now feel an official member of the family!


----------



## ReVhard_07

MRCS said:


> I've never actually tried to rotate the bezel on mine, but from the "look" of it, it's fixed. I will pull it out of my watch box later and double check.
> 
> It seems to be a relatively obscure model around here, I guess because a lot of people prefer a "normal" AR to one with someone's name on it.
> 
> I think I've only other seen one other member who mentioned having one. Personally, I like the limited nature of it as it's something you probably won't see on anyone else's wrist. It also seems to be more valuable than the otherwise-identical Alonso model, I suppose maybe because LH won the championship when those were a new model. ;-)
> 
> In any case, nice watch!


I agree to that :-!


----------



## NotOnTime

Hi Guys im new to the Forum and this is my first Tag.

On the under side it has "WG1230-KO"

Its genuine right?

I tried to match up he code on the sticky post but couldn't match up the 3rd digit (WG12 *3 *0-KO).. Any Help??

http://i880.photobucket.com/albums/...30-KO/BhuYNWgB2kKGrHqIH-DEreSOQUvVBLKhSvZ.jpg


















Simon


----------



## bmwfreak

NotOnTime said:


> Hi Guys im new to the Forum and this is my first Tag.
> 
> On the under side it has "WG1230-KO"
> 
> Its genuine right?
> 
> I tried to match up he code on the sticky post but couldn't match up the 3rd digit (WG12 *3 *0-KO).. Any Help??
> 
> Simon


Yep, it's authentic SEL mid size.


----------



## NotOnTime

:thanks


----------



## kg4

Is it a real TAG?
My first post...
On the bay, ITEM:330389246514, active for about 15 more hours.
It is titled " Vintage TAG-Heuer SEL S/EL professional watch(200m)"
Pics are a bit shaded, but it looks real enough. Yet I have been burned once.
Any advice or guidance would be appreciated - I would ask the seller a question if I knew what to ask. Thanks


----------



## unclebatman

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Those larger link may be from a day/date Carrera. I don't believe the smaller carrera like yours uses the same bracelet as the 43mm day date model.


I really appreciate your replies Wisconsin/BMW - the link issue aside in your opinion, the watch is genuine?


----------



## dmr33

NotOnTime said:


> Hi Guys im new to the Forum and this is my first Tag.
> 
> On the under side it has "WG1230-KO"
> 
> Its genuine right?
> 
> I tried to match up he code on the sticky post but couldn't match up the 3rd digit (WG12 *3 *0-KO).. Any Help??
> Simon


Just updated the sticky to include: _4th Character: 3= All Gold Plated_

Cheers,

David


----------



## menelao

The bulgarian seller of Ebay is trying to sell his fake CV2A11!! on Ebay (260529296647). Is it possible to report it?.
Happy Christmas to everyone in the forum!!


----------



## Cronus

menelao said:


> The bulgarian seller of Ebay is trying to sell his fake CV2A11!! on Ebay (260529296647). Is it possible to report it?.
> Happy Christmas to everyone in the forum!!


Yes, to the right underneath the sellers info it states "Report Item".

I noticed that there is a marker on the top, to the right of the 60, which shouldn't be there. What else is not right?


----------



## esierra

The watch that I'm wearing looks like a Tag Heuer 1500 Series (Model # 955.706G - Full Size), but I don't know how to confirm if it is real or fake. Can you tell me if it is real or not? The numbers on the back of the casing are the following: 955706D (apparently, this is the Model #)


----------



## bmwfreak

esierra said:


> The watch that I'm wearing looks like a Tag Heuer 1500 Series (Model # 955.706G - Full Size), but I don't know how to confirm if it is real or fake. Can you tell me if it is real or not? The numbers on the back of the casing are the following: 955706D (apparently, this is the Model #)


The 955.706G should be the "Obama" watch. Typical Full size 1500 two-tone. Not sure the exact face color. see attached. Also on ebay.








click here for ebay listing

I can't find anything with "D". On the newer bracelet numbering system, D stands for 18k Gold/Steel on bracelets. It might be possible that Tag uses "D" universally to designate 18k Gold/Steel for both bracelets and watches. Not really sure.

Please post pictures. We should be able to tell whether the watch is authentic. Given the period of these watches, most fakes will be poorly made. Your watch should look identical to the attached pic, with some color or dial variation only. If the model # is 955706D without a period after 955, it is most likely a fake.


----------



## NotOnTime

dmr33 said:


> Just updated the sticky to include: _4th Character: 3= All Gold Plated_
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


Thanks David


----------



## Jib 21

Hey guys,
help needed with ebay 130353343874.
Can anyone tell me if we're looking at a genuine reissue (and possibly a fair price?), cheers :-!
JB


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi guys model is WK1310 - is this authentic ?


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> Hi guys model is WK1310 - is this authentic ?
> 
> View attachment 243959
> 
> 
> View attachment 243960
> 
> 
> View attachment 243961


It certainly appears authentic.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Thanks!! By the way I've tried to google online info about WK1310 and WE1211-R.

Do you know by any chance which one is bigger ? Or are they similar in sizes - maybe difference by 1-5mm ?


----------



## billermo

grumpygarfield said:


> Thanks!! By the way I've tried to google online info about WK1310 and WE1211-R.
> 
> Do you know by any chance which one is bigger ? Or are they similar in sizes - maybe difference by 1-5mm ?


According to the Tag Heuer model # convention, the 2 = men's midsize and 3 = Ladies. I suspect the midsize is about 38mm w/crown and the ladies is 34mm w/crown. As watches keep getting bigger and bigger, the men's midsize is usually marketed as "unisex". The ladies is still a ladies.


----------



## Hec8822

Hello- I just picked up this Carrera and I wanted to know if someone can tell me if its authentic.I got it from a collector on another forum and he seemed honest and his refs checked out but I would still like to be sure. The model # on the caseback is CV2015 and serial # VA5114. Thanks, Hector


----------



## MaxDemian

MaxDemian said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum and a newbie to all things Tag, but I'm about to put up some real dough for this used Carrera 16 Calibre that's being sold on an ebay type website.
> 
> I have been doing my homework and lurking your site for a couple of weeks now and now I'm pretty confident that this watch is the real deal but would definitely like an expert verdict from you guise.
> 
> Disregard that name stamp on the case back picture. I was just asking for a proof that the seller actually had the watch with him.


Anyone? Pls? :thanks


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

MaxDemian said:


> Anyone? Pls? :thanks


Sorry, the photos provided aren't good enough to prove or disprove authenticity.


----------



## Hec8822

Anyone have an opinion on this watch's authenticity? Thanks, Hector



Hec8822 said:


> Hello- I just picked up this Carrera and I wanted to know if someone can tell me if its authentic.I got it from a collector on another forum and he seemed honest and his refs checked out but I would still like to be sure. The model # on the caseback is CV2015 and serial # VA5114. Thanks, Hector


----------



## bmwfreak

Hec8822 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on this watch's authenticity? Thanks, Hector


This Carrera looks authentic, but some of the fakes are getting really good, so it's difficult to determine by simply a photo.


----------



## Hec8822

I appreciate you taking the time and for your opinion. Thanks- Hector


----------



## IanHolmes

Hi Everyone,

been reading these posts with great interest, the knowledge that exists here is fantastic.

I was wondering if i could get some help on my watch as sadly i am looking to sell it because i need the money.

It is a Tag Carrera CV2115 with Mother of Pearl Face. A really nice watch but i can't find out much info about it on the internet. I've tried searching on the serial number but nothing comes up.

I don't have any pictures with me at work but will try and put some up later on as i appreciate that will help. but in the meantime if anyone could shed any light that would be great.

- Is it real? (Model CV2115 Serial No.SR3793)
- Idea of worth?
- I have no papers, is it possible to get them from Tag/Authorised dealer?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

IanHolmes said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> been reading these posts with great interest, the knowledge that exists here is fantastic.
> 
> I was wondering if i could get some help on my watch as sadly i am looking to sell it because i need the money.
> 
> It is a Tag Carrera CV2115 with Mother of Pearl Face. A really nice watch but i can't find out much info about it on the internet. I've tried searching on the serial number but nothing comes up.
> 
> I don't have any pictures with me at work but will try and put some up later on as i appreciate that will help. but in the meantime if anyone could shed any light that would be great.
> 
> - Is it real? (Model CV2115 Serial No.SR3793)
> - Idea of worth?
> - I have no papers, is it possible to get them from Tag/Authorised dealer?


First, that's a nice watch, automatic chrono. The last retail value was about $3000 but that model is no longer being made.

My guess would be about $1000 since it has no papers or box but also depends on condition. Used watch values have really taken a dive these last few years.

There is no way to tell if it's real without photos.


----------



## sbeams

Hello guys! 

A local guy is selling a Tag Heuer 2000 (#WK-1113) Quartz watch for $500. He said he bought it 6-7 years ago and has all the papers to go with it and he says it's in very good condition. He provided these pictures but we will meet in person so I can check it out :-! Still I rather be sure before going.

Is this watch authentic? Is $500 it a bad price for a 6-7 year old quartz or should I forget about it?

Thank you guys in advance! |>


----------



## Judgetribe

G'day Tiger, the seconds are displayed on the dial at the six o'clock location. It takes a little getting used to at first but is very effective after that.
Cheers


----------



## screw991le

Ask him for a pic of the back and the serial #. Paperwork can be forged, I have seen it.


----------



## sal1m

my tag f1 wac1110 does not have "tag heuer" on the black bumper on the non crown side.It is just plain.
Is it supposed to have as i'm sure i have seen it on other wac110?


----------



## bmwfreak

sal1m said:


> my tag f1 wac1110 does not have "tag heuer" on the black bumper on the non crown side.It is just plain.
> Is it supposed to have as i'm sure i have seen it on other wac110?


The WAC1110 does not have "Tag Heuer" on the bumper. The later model WAC1110-0 has it.


----------



## digitalvapor

Hello hope someone can help. I have just a couple of pictures of a Tag I am looking to purchase. Seems to be legit but wanted to make sure. Pics are not the greatest but may be good enough. Thanks, John


----------



## bmwfreak

digitalvapor said:


> Hello hope someone can help. I have just a couple of pictures of a Tag I am looking to purchase. Seems to be legit but wanted to make sure. Pics are not the greatest but may be good enough. Thanks, John


yes, it's authentic.


----------



## digitalvapor

Thanks for the reply. I just love the look of this watch not sure what its worth is but the asking price seems fair. JK


----------



## slowxturtle

Is this watch on Ebay real? Is this the correct box? http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-Carre...ViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item4a9da54215


----------



## enricodepaoli

hello SBEAM, what you have there is a 2000 Classic series from the 90s. This watch is older than 6 years old, unless it was purchased NEW OLD-STOCK. It is a brave watch and it can last forever. If the movement ever goes bad, you should have no problem finding a replacement.

Buy it if you like the watch.


----------



## newmagic

I paid $850 for mine without papers or box. Mine was in near mint condition. EBAY has those once in a while for around $1000. Your serial number is very close to mine. MOP dials are almost always authentic.


----------



## newmagic

IanHolmes said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> been reading these posts with great interest, the knowledge that exists here is fantastic.
> 
> I was wondering if i could get some help on my watch as sadly i am looking to sell it because i need the money.
> 
> It is a Tag Carrera CV2115 with Mother of Pearl Face. A really nice watch but i can't find out much info about it on the internet. I've tried searching on the serial number but nothing comes up.
> 
> I don't have any pictures with me at work but will try and put some up later on as i appreciate that will help. but in the meantime if anyone could shed any light that would be great.
> 
> - Is it real? (Model CV2115 Serial No.SR3793)
> - Idea of worth?
> - I have no papers, is it possible to get them from Tag/Authorised dealer?


I paid $850 for mine without papers or box. Mine was in near mint condition. EBAY has those once in a while for around $1000. Your serial number is very close to mine. MOP dials are almost always authentic.


----------



## happyguy82

Hello all experts,

Looking to buy this watch quite urgently now. It looks legit from the pics. The replicas look quite different. Also, the warranty card's got stamp from LVMH Shanghai. Although it looks like the warranty has lapse?

The seller's selling it as a brand new watch but I'm guessing I won't be covered under warranty due to the purchase date on the card?

Most importantly is this genuine and authentic?

Thanks all.


----------



## happyguy82

Hi guys,

errmm is this getting quiet because my pictures aren't sufficiently clear and detailed?

Thx.


----------



## bmwfreak

happyguy82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> errmm is this getting quiet because my pictures aren't sufficiently clear and detailed?
> 
> Thx.


The first image appears to be a stock photo. the second pic is too small to see the watch.


----------



## GotTag?

Hi,

Just a quick question. It seems to me that the hands are a little short on this CE1112. Is it just me? What do y'all think.

Thanks.


----------



## Norster74

Want to add this to the fold;








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TAG-HEUER-GENT...item53df10c8ed

I have asked the seller about the bezel and case colour and have been told that the bezel is khaki green and the case is a darker khaki (serial no. 981.113). I have tried to find a 1000 series with these colours but have so far drawn a blank.

Can anyone shed any light on the subject?

Best regards
Norster


----------



## happyguy82

thanks bmwfreak.

btw the serial number is in the 3 letters followed by 4 numbers format. Is that Tag's format? It seems that 2 letters followed by 4 numbers are more common.

thx.


----------



## dmr33

GotTag? said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a quick question. It seems to me that the hands are a little short on this CE1112. Is it just me? What do y'all think.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm looking at a catalog pic of this Vintage 2000 Qtz Chrono. The hand sizes look identical with the minute hand ending right in the middle of the our 5 oclock marker. Everything looks good.

Cheers,

David


----------



## sixtysix

bmwfreak said:


> The first image appears to be a stock photo. the second pic is too small to see the watch.


Don't ever buy watches with stock photos unless you know the seller is legit. I would expect to be able to get several photos of it and I would want to make sure the warrantee card and watch have matching serial numbers. Ask for more detailed photos, if not run away.


----------



## GotTag?

dmr33 said:


> I'm looking at a catalog pic of this Vintage 2000 Qtz Chrono. The hand sizes look identical with the minute hand ending right in the middle of the our 5 oclock marker. Everything looks good.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


Thanks a bunch. That relieves the doubt nagging at the back of my mind. :thanks


----------



## happyguy82

Hi all,

I don't own this watch, found it online. But is this authentic/genuine?

Thx all


----------



## rhdune16

^^^ Authentic for sure as I own the watch. It has the right engravings with the upgraded one designed to be more specific by the dash and another number for the newer models with the upgraded rotor.


----------



## happyguy82

ok thanks. good to know.


----------



## happyguy82

Hi guys,

Managed to get non stock pictures of the watch I was interested in. Could experts please help me to determine if this is authentic ASAP? The seller's waiting for me to place my order.

Many Thanks.


----------



## former_usmc

Hello Gentlemen,

Newbe here, but I'm very impressed with what I've seen here thus far and I look forward to gaining some knowledge in the coming weeks and months.

This week I purchased a Tag SEL that is in really good condition with a model number S99.213k and serial number going vertical on the right side of the back of A62206, which isn't all that viewable on the pic I'm attaching.

It's stainless with a charcoal gray dial. I'm hoping I can get some confirmation either way by the true experts here. Based on some of the things that I've seen here, I'm feeling confident in its authenticity, but I have a 7 day refund option in case I have to exercise it.

Also, if confirmed as authentic, any specific information on age and value would be appreciated. I paid $348 (not including tax) for it from what appears to be a very honest seller on ebay who is here in Texas. I have been looking for months and finally found what I was looking for. The seller actually had 100% positive feedback over 1453 transactions until this morning, where someone gave them negative and stated only "crook, crook, crook, crook crook, crook" on an vintage ladies rolex, so I don't know what that was all about.

Funny thing is that I'm a fraud investigator by trade (financial crimes) and am usually very skeptical when it comes to most ebay sellers, but you never know because admittedly this isn't where my expertise lies.

Thanksin advance!
Joe


----------



## Eeeb

Well, it looks good with what appears to be a good bracelet. Only movement pics would say much more. But you can google the numbers and see if you get a hit on known fakes... those that do add fake serial numbers usually use the same serial number for an entire run of fakes.

Joe, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## former_usmc

Thanks for the quick response and welcome Eeeb. I did see the information early on in this thread about the serial numbers being 100% hit on google if they were fake. I did that and got no hits. I do plan on getting a pic of the movement but just got the watch yesterday and haven't had time to get it over to a shop. 

My younger brother worked in a watch shop for a few years until recently, so he does know a little bit but doesn't have the experience and exposure that many of you do so I wanted to get some extra feedback. I had him take a look before I bought it and he said basically the same thing you did about the movement pics telling the rest of the story, but he said so far it looks genuine, which was a good first step. 

Do you have any other information on this model? 

thanks again!


----------



## bmwfreak

former_usmc said:


> Hello Gentlemen,
> S99.213k and serial number going vertical on the right side of the back of A62206, which isn't all that viewable on the pic I'm attaching.
> Joe


It's authentic. S99.213k represents the first generation SEL watch from the early 1990s. This is a mid-size (probably around 38mm including crown). S99.206 would be the full size version at 42mm.


----------



## former_usmc

thanks for the response bmwfreak. after doing a little more research last night I did find out that the xxx.xxx model came before the 91-92 and the more recent model numbers AA12345 are the easier to track for some reason. I also found a thread on here where people were trying to determine what the xxx.xxx numbers and letters meant but it appears to have died out after determining only part of the puzzle. I'll continue my search to determine the actual age of it, and I'm really glad I found WUS.

I have a tissot that I bought new in 98 and now that I have this one and I've been spending so much time here on WUS, I can see how buying nice time pieces can become an addiction. 

At least I know I'm in the right place to study up and learn what I need to know so I make good decisions! :-!


----------



## billermo

former_usmc said:


> after doing a little more research last night I did find out that the xxx.xxx model came before the 91-92 :-!


If you remove the caseback, the quartz movement might be signed and dated. That would give you an idea of when Tag assembled or at least stamped the movement.

see attached for example "Tag Heuer 3.91"


----------



## former_usmc

billermo said:


> If you remove the caseback, the quartz movement might be signed and dated. That would give you an idea of when Tag assembled or at least stamped the movement.
> 
> see attached for example "Tag Heuer 3.91"


ah, that's good to know! I'll have to check when I get back there.

Thanks


----------



## semtex

Hello!
Can anyone tell me if this watch is authentic.
Thank you, in advance.


----------



## happyguy82

semtex said:


> Hello!
> Can anyone tell me if this watch is authentic.
> Thank you, in advance.


Looks real to me. Btw, if you want that watch... Tag and several ADs are selling it really cheap as it's an old model and they are clearing it. You could probably get the same deal as grey market at an AD.


----------



## former_usmc

billermo said:


> If you remove the caseback, the quartz movement might be signed and dated. That would give you an idea of when Tag assembled or at least stamped the movement.
> 
> see attached for example "Tag Heuer 3.91"


Checked it out today and it said 3.92


----------



## OjNK

happyguy82 said:


> Looks real to me. Btw, if you want that watch... Tag and several ADs are selling it really cheap as it's an old model and they are clearing it. You could probably get the same deal as grey market at an AD.


Any pointers to these? Or just brick and mortars?


----------



## semtex

semtex said:


> Hello!
> Can anyone tell me if this watch is authentic.
> Thank you, in advance.


I'm going to pay 600 euros.


----------



## sal1m

Is ebay item number 320476363879 a fake?thanks


----------



## Maddiestoys

Hi-

I'm considering placing a bid on this item on EBAY. Please post your impressions.

Is it real?

Is it a good buy?

Any other impressions?

:thanks

(hope this link works)








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280451709155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bmwfreak

Maddiestoys said:


> Hi-
> 
> I'm considering placing a bid on this item on EBAY. Please post your impressions.
> 
> Is it real?
> 
> Is it a good buy?
> 
> Any other impressions?
> 
> :thanks
> 
> (hope this link works)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280451709155&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


It's authentic.


----------



## Maddiestoys

thanks


----------



## cronustr

Please check this link and comment about the authenticity of this item, it's in mint condition and seems very cheap...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-Stain...istwatches?hash=item5d27bb36ec#ht_1611wt_1165


----------



## Barrera

Hi Conustr,
You should ask for a pic from the backside it could tell even more and if possible take the numbers aswell in that mail.
Maybe you are able to post the pics here then
I own a similar model and think i could recognice it if fake.
But as i can see now it seems ok)


----------



## Barrera

Hmmm i see a small difference with my deployment buckle....
This is maybe because i have an chrono from the same year?
overall it seems ok.


----------



## Barrera

if i search that item i dont get any watch doing something wrong?


----------



## Eeeb

He posted an auction for a baseball card. I suspect it is a typo in the number... if not... In my opinion if you need to ask a watch forum if a baseball card is a fake, you should not be bidding on anything at all.... :roll:


----------



## 4north1side2

Athenticate this for me please, I have no clue when it comes to Tag watches but this looks very suspect.


----------



## Barrera

4north1side2 said:


> Athenticate this for me please, I have no clue when it comes to Tag watches but this looks very suspect.


 Well i would love to do that for ya BUT this picture aint helpin much is it?
If you post a better quality also from the back side and the buckle i would sure know if its authentic it looks ok even with the blurrrrrr pic)
good luck


----------



## 4north1side2

Thanks, not mine. It's actually a poster's of another board trying to come off as vintage watch collector...

He posted nothing but blurry pics of all his watches and I can't seem to find a two tone version of this watch anywhere on the web.

Not only that, his bezel differs from all Tag's that look close to this.


----------



## bmwfreak

4north1side2 said:


> Thanks, not mine. It's actually a poster's of another board trying to come off as vintage watch collector...
> 
> He posted nothing but blurry pics of all his watches and I can't seem to find a two tone version of this watch anywhere on the web.
> 
> Not only that, his bezel differs from all Tag's that look close to this.


Even with blurry photos, it does look authentic to me.


----------



## 4north1side2

Thanks!


----------



## enricodepaoli

how about this daring one ??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-Rare-...istwatches?hash=item5638f667df#ht_1295wt_1167


----------



## dmr33

enricodepaoli said:


> how about this daring one ??


My guess is the owner of this old vintage watch decided to have the TAG Heuer logo applied to the dial during a dial restoration. What he doesn't realize is the TAG + Heuer company didn't exist before 1985!

Nice post Enrico.

Here's a pic from the auction.

Cheers,

David


----------



## enricodepaoli

David, he must be really uninformed or very naive to think that people don't know about the merge !

Well... maybe some people actually don't.. really. But I don't think that these people would be interested on a vintage watch.


----------



## enricodepaoli

What is this ? A TAG Heuer F1500 ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-collection-Diver-200M-SS-White-Black-RARE-MNT_W0QQitemZ280453627963QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item414c56c03b#ht_4822wt_1167


----------



## bmwfreak

enricodepaoli said:


> What is this ? A TAG Heuer F1500 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-collection-Diver-200M-SS-White-Black-RARE-MNT_W0QQitemZ280453627963QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item414c56c03b#ht_4822wt_1167


This is a 1500 with a F1 dial. Either the original dial was damaged (most likely from moisture) and replaced with a F1 dial or the watch was assembled from various parts.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

enricodepaoli said:


> David, he must be really uninformed or very naive to think that people don't know about the merge !
> 
> Well... maybe some people actually don't.. really. But I don't think that these people would be interested on a vintage watch.


I was looking at this watch last night. I sent the seller an E-mail asking him why the face has a TAG Heuer logo? I wonder if he will reply.


----------



## sal1m

is this watch authentic on ebay item 260541523479.
Hands look different but is it just down to lighting on photography?










please compare to proper picture below


----------



## OjNK

Those hands are definitely different, notice they're parallel on the original and angled on the eBay. Also notice the date window, its hard to tell ont hat shot but it looks like on the eBay there's a 30s marker where the original is cut out by the date window.

On the eBay auction the side 'Tag Heuer' markings don't look quite right either. The 'G' of TAG looks... wrong, at least compared to my CAH1112.

But thats just my amatuer 1-Tag owning opinion.


----------



## enricodepaoli

those hands don't look good at all...


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

After looking at that auction I would have to say it's a fake. Check out the TAG Heuer on the side of the watch. It's horribly done. Also seller states


> "Diver watch brand new unwanted gift for sale .I received it *without a case or tags or instructions* .I dont know where it was purchased or its worth so its up for auction with no reserve.I will post next day after payment clears to UK only."


----------



## bmwfreak

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> After looking at that auction I would have to say it's a fake. Check out the TAG Heuer on the side of the watch. It's horribly done. Also seller states


Yes, I believe it to be a fake.
1. the hands are not correct
2. the tag emblem at the top of the bezel looks too big
3. can't really tell for sure, but it does not appear to have the date window in the subdial as the real one has.


----------



## OjNK

Just noticed too, look at the shape of the bezel between the castlellations. Definitely not right. Of course that could be the light on the crappy image.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

It looks like a watch that was bought on Canal St. in Manhattan on a vacation.


----------



## sal1m

I had already bought this watch but emailed ebayer yesterday not to bother posting watch if it is a fake.He sent message today that he has posted the watch this morning.If it is fake,I will have to pursue via ebay/paypal.Thanks for the replies.
Any tips on how to pursue refund?


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

sal1m said:


> I had already bought this watch but emailed ebayer yesterday not to bother posting watch if it is a fake.He sent message today that he has posted the watch this morning.If it is fake,I will have to pursue via ebay/paypal.Thanks for the replies.
> Any tips on how to pursue refund?


You could dispute that the item is a fake and weren't informed. It may be a bit hard as the seller never stated the watch was authentic. eBay and PayPal both have a dispute resolution system.


----------



## bmwfreak

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> It may be a bit hard as the seller never stated the watch was authentic. eBay and PayPal both have a dispute resolution system.


This should not matter since it violates ebay policy to list counterfeit items. If the watch is found to be a fake, simply file a paypal dispute. Make sure any correspondence between you and the seller is thru the ebay or paypal messaging system so they have access to the communication.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

bmwfreak said:


> This should not matter since it violates ebay policy to list counterfeit items. If the watch is found to be a fake, simply file a paypal dispute. Make sure any correspondence between you and the seller is thru the ebay or paypal messaging system so they have access to the communication.


Thanks for clearing that up, I don't use eBay often. I think I have purchased three items on eBay in over 10 years.


----------



## sal1m

thanks from me too _bmwfreak_.


----------



## sal1m

is ebay item 170437340542 real?thanks


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

sal1m said:


> is ebay item 170437340542 real?thanks


A lot of inconsistencies with the watch in the auction. You can compare it with the picture below. It might just be the unflattering light the picture was taken in and the skill of the photographer. Something about this auction to me screams stay away.


----------



## rage2

sal1m said:


> is ebay item 170437340542 real?thanks





emmanuelgoldstein said:


> A lot of inconsistencies with the watch in the auction. You can compare it with the picture below. It might just be the unflattering light the picture was taken in and the skill of the photographer. Something about this auction to me screams stay away.


You do realize that this watch isn't even out yet right? TH only released the concept, and has not announced production at all.

The fakes of the concept are out there, and sell for around 350 bucks new.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

good to know they wont be several thousand dollars:-d


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

rage2 said:


> You do realize that this watch isn't even out yet right? TH only released the concept, and has not announced production at all.
> 
> The fakes of the concept are out there, and sell for around 350 bucks new.


I didn't think it had been released, but then again I don't follow the news all that often. Also wasn't it mentioned to have a $10,000 price point?


----------



## rage2

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> I didn't think it had been released, but then again I don't follow the news all that often. Also wasn't it mentioned to have a $10,000 price point?


Yea, if anything's going to be announced, it'll probably be a Baselworld this year, which is in mid-March. Rumor is that it'll be produced and available this year. Haven't heard any pricing rumor, but my guess is that it'll be a bit more than the GC Calibre 36 RS2 Ti2, which is already over $10k srp.


----------



## Maddiestoys

Do you think this watch is real?








http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-Professional-200M-Ladies-Watch-WE-1411-R_W0QQitemZ290395112065QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20100125?IMSfp=TL100125156002r22956


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Maddiestoys said:


> Do you think this watch is real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-Professional-200M-Ladies-Watch-WE-1411-R_W0QQitemZ290395112065QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20100125?IMSfp=TL100125156002r22956


Looks good to me it's just beat up. Still a little beauty though.


----------



## enricodepaoli

these ladies 2000s are very nice. They never get old ! Little classics...


----------



## Maddiestoys

thanks gentlemen;

Always loved that line... and always looking for a good deal. 

You're right about the condition though, now that I know its probably real, I have a decision to make!

To bid...or not to bid...that is the question:think:


----------



## Maddiestoys

has anyone ever seen this before?

I'm not interested in buying it- but it caught my eye








http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-200m-Pro-Ladies-Sport-Watch-RARE-Disney-Dial_W0QQitemZ360229640672QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item53df5c19e0


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Maddiestoys said:


> has anyone ever seen this before?
> 
> I'm not interested in buying it- but it caught my eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-200m-Pro-Ladies-Sport-Watch-RARE-Disney-Dial_W0QQitemZ360229640672QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item53df5c19e0


Yep there were male and female versions of the Mickey Mouse watch. They were sold in the Disney store in Downtown disney. There were only 615 of these watches that were made in both the men's and women's styles and each watch is numbered.

The features of the watch were:
- a 2 toned silver and gold linked band
- a white face with Tag Heuer logo, Mickey head and date display
- water resistant to 660 feet
- a unidirectional turning bezel
- a scratch resistant crystal
- luminous markings
- a double security clasp band


----------



## enricodepaoli

Maddiestoys said:


> has anyone ever seen this before?
> 
> I'm not interested in buying it- but it caught my eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-200m-Pro-Ladies-Sport-Watch-RARE-Disney-Dial_W0QQitemZ360229640672QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item53df5c19e0


not interested neither, but cool to see it b-)


----------



## Maddiestoys

emmanuelgoldstein said:


> Yep there were male and female versions of the Mickey Mouse watch. They were sold in the Disney store in Downtown disney. There were only 615 of these watches that were made in both the men's and women's styles and each watch is numbered.
> 
> The features of the watch were:
> - a 2 toned silver and gold linked band
> - a white face with Tag Heuer logo, Mickey head and date display
> - water resistant to 660 feet
> - a unidirectional turning bezel
> - a scratch resistant crystal
> - luminous markings
> - a double security clasp band


thanks!

If its real, I bet it would be a nice find for a disney collector
- this one is all ss with a grey face- unlike the one you described - 2 tone with a white face -

do you think its a fake?:think:


----------



## enricodepaoli

Maddiestoys said:


> thanks!
> 
> If its real, I bet it would be a nice find for a disney collector
> - this one is all ss with a grey face- unlike the one you described - 2 tone with a white face -
> 
> do you think its a fake?:think:


doubt it for a number of reasons :

- it looks very real
- back then, the fake TAGs looked like crap, and most of the times didn't even copy any existent model
- I doubt they would fake a Disney version, since it is a much more restricted public...


----------



## Maddiestoys

enricodepaoli said:


> doubt it for a number of reasons :
> 
> - it looks very real
> - back then, the fake TAGs looked like crap, and most of the times didn't even copy any existent model
> - I doubt they would fake a Disney version, since it is a much more restricted public...


I am inclined to agree...

It will be interesting to see what it actually sells for:roll:


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Maddiestoys said:


> I am inclined to agree...
> 
> It will be interesting to see what it actually sells for:roll:


I checked out the auction pictures and I don't think this was from the limited edition. The LE watches were all numbered and I don't see the watch number on the back. I couldn't view the pictures before as images are blocked at work by the Firewall. It looks to good to be a fake, perhaps it is a re-issue?


----------



## bd3500

Hello,

Can someone please look at ebay item ID 130362115135 and let me know if authentic?

Anything I should look for specifically?

Thanks


----------



## happyguy82

should be ok, he's got 100% positive feedback and wouldn't want to risk it. Just be sure you pay with Paypal.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

I am hoping the seller blurred the model and serial number from the picture. It looks good, but looks can always be deceiving.


----------



## apnmjones

Hi, could you please help in determining whether this watch is a genuine Tag Heuer. It seems to pass all the tests. The luminescent markers and hand glow really well and hold there glow for quite some time. The face has no scratches and pools water rather than disperses. The watch itself is heavy and looks like solid brass showing through where the gold colour has worn. The watch looks as though the wear and tear has happened over a long period and probably since 1980's. It keeps perfect time all functions work correctly. Bezel turns smoothly. The unusual thing about it is that it has a calender subdial at the 6 which works in perfect unison with the date window at the 4. The movement is not ETA instead Swiss ISA818 and the only number on the back casing is 934-208S. I have found a reference of gents quartz bracelet on a site that repairs tag heuer with that number. the wristband i'm not too sure that is real as it has less wear than the watch and I think it may have been replaced with a less expensive fake band although I may be wrong. I would appreciate any help on this matter as I can't find info on this.


----------



## MickyD

the 12 looks VERY wonky.....


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

The 12 looks to be to close to the TAG emblem. I never seen such a poor spacing on the TAG dials before.


----------



## Eeeb

The movement is a non-Eta movement as far as I can tell from the pic. Bad sign.


----------



## happyguy82

Eeeb:

Errrmmmm the pic is of a Quartz movement. Does ETA produce Quartz movements? I'm not sure, but I doubt they do. And perhaps this would explain why it doesn't look like an ETA movement.


----------



## happyguy82

apnmjones:

since it's Quartz you don't have to be worried about it not keeping time. Even the cheap Quartz movements would keep time many times better than the best automatic movement.


----------



## enricodepaoli

happyguy82 said:


> Eeeb:
> 
> Errrmmmm the pic is of a Quartz movement. Does ETA produce Quartz movements? I'm not sure, but I doubt they do. And perhaps this would explain why it doesn't look like an ETA movement.


They sure do.


----------



## happyguy82

ohh ok wow thanks for that. I didn't know.


----------



## dmr33

apnmjones said:


> The unusual thing about it is that it has a calender subdial at the 6 which works in perfect unison with the date window at the 4. The movement is not ETA instead Swiss ISA818 and the only number on the back casing is 934-208S. I have found a reference of gents quartz bracelet on a site that repairs tag heuer with that number. the wristband i'm not too sure that is real as it has less wear than the watch and I think it may have been replaced with a less expensive fake band although I may be wrong. I would appreciate any help on this matter as I can't find info on this.


Greetings... Happy to chime in here. The watch is absolutely a fake. Its trying to copy a 2000 Classic Qtz Chrono (CK112x). I've never seen one until now. Qtz Chrono replicas will usually have one or more of the register performing a date function.

Other issues.. the 12 and registers are too big and make the dial look cluttered, the TAG Logo looks like its under the 12, the hour hand is too big, and the registers are all wrong.

I've attached a few pics of an vintage 2000 (no 12 on the dial) and a 2k clssc chrono. Notice uniformity in the spacing between the dial marking and registers AND the quality of the graphics. To me this is one of the biggest tells of most replicas, until you get in to the high end replicas.

Also the case back stampings have uniformity and depth.

Re: Movements....Until the mid 2000s, I've only seen the ETA 251.262/27 jewel in the full size 12 hour, qtz chronos. The 30 min chronos also use a ETA movement.

Thx for the post.

Cheers,

David


----------



## apnmjones

Thank you all for your input. Obviously it is a fake. I had been assured by the previous owner that while getting a battery change the jeweller had told him it was a real Tag Heuer. 
Anyway your help has been much appreciated


----------



## bmwfreak

apnmjones said:


> Hi, could you please help in determining whether this watch is a genuine Tag Heuer. It seems to pass all the tests. The luminescent markers and hand glow really well and hold there glow for quite some time. The face has no scratches and pools water rather than disperses. The watch itself is heavy and looks like solid brass showing through where the gold colour has worn. The watch looks as though the wear and tear has happened over a long period and probably since 1980's. It keeps perfect time all functions work correctly. Bezel turns smoothly. The unusual thing about it is that it has a calender subdial at the 6 which works in perfect unison with the date window at the 4. The movement is not ETA instead Swiss ISA818 and the only number on the back casing is 934-208S. I have found a reference of gents quartz bracelet on a site that repairs tag heuer with that number. the wristband i'm not too sure that is real as it has less wear than the watch and I think it may have been replaced with a less expensive fake band although I may be wrong. I would appreciate any help on this matter as I can't find info on this.


The model # tells all. 934-208 should be a 3000 series ladies size watch not a men's 2000 series chronograph. All men's size watches from this time period should end with 6. Mid-size 13 and ladies 8.

The fact is uses a dash and not a period (934.208) is also an obvious clue. I saw this same watch on ebay in the past few weeks.


----------



## skoochy

dmr33 said:


> Re: Movements....Until the mid 2000s, I've only seen the ETA 251.262/27 jewel in the full size 12 hour, qtz chronos. The 30 min chronos also use a ETA movement.


David, I know you know, but you just forgot that the Calibre 185 is a 12-hour quartz chrono too, only 1/2 second 6-hand instead of 1/10 second 7-hand.

-s-


----------



## redEYEjedi

I just purchased this watch from Jmryshi, and wanted to check with everyone here.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180460159588&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Is this watch legit? Everything looked good but I have noticed that the "A" in TACHYMETRE has a pointed top but all the others have a flat top A.

Also not too sure about the serial number on the back. Should I return this?

Thanks!!


----------



## bmwfreak

redEYEjedi said:


> I just purchased this watch from Jmryshi, and wanted to check with everyone here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180460159588&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Is this watch legit? Everything looked good but I have noticed that the "A" in TACHYMETRE has a pointed top but all the others have a flat top A.
> 
> Also not too sure about the serial number on the back. Should I return this?
> 
> Thanks!!


You need to post in the Omega forum. This forum is for Tag Heuers. Not sure we can be of much help.


----------



## redEYEjedi

o| Sorry for the mixup guys.. not sure what I was thinking since I did post in the wrong forum.


----------



## Welshman

Hi guys, my first post in the Tag forum so hello :-!

Just purchased a Grand Carrera GMT calibre 8 off "da bay" and was wondering if you guys thought it was legit or not, i know i should have asked before paying but unfortunately it was on impulse.


See what you guys think from the sellers pics as i've no previous experiance with Tags. Any help would be much appreciated :-!

Chris.


----------



## Ravenus

Hello,

Can someone please tel me if my tag heuer is authentic?

Thanks.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Welshman said:


> Hi guys, my first post in the Tag forum so hello :-!
> 
> Just purchased a Grand Carrera GMT calibre 8 off "da bay" and was wondering if you guys thought it was legit or not, i know i should have asked before paying but unfortunately it was on impulse.
> 
> See what you guys think from the sellers pics as i've no previous experiance with Tags. Any help would be much appreciated :-!
> 
> Chris.


This watch should come in a brown wooden box with beige interior. Watch looks ok but wrong packaging.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Ravenus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please tel me if my tag heuer is authentic?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I haven't seen one of these with a colored logo and why does it say "carrera" twice on the dial? I'd be leery.


----------



## OjNK

That Carrera (x2) doesn't look right at all. I'm no expert but isn't that an Autavia style case/pushers? Not that it looks to have the quality of even an old worn Heuer. Then again I may just be not up on my older Carreras.

The 2x Carrera on the face seems like something Tag would never do in their style and I've never seen a Carrera with a colored logo.


----------



## skoochy

Ravenus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please tel me if my tag heuer is authentic?
> 
> Thanks.


I can tell you it is not authentic. As of the time of this posting, anything that has a 7-position subdial has not been manufactured by TAG Heuer. Day of week subdials are very common on Chinese watch movements. Do the math!

-s-


----------



## bmwfreak

skoochy said:


> I can tell you it is not authentic. As of the time of this posting, anything that has a 7-position subdial has not been manufactured by TAG Heuer. Day of week subdials are very common on Chinese watch movements. Do the math!
> 
> -s-


Yep, the subdials appear to be day, date and 24 hour.


----------



## bmwfreak

Welshman said:


> Hi guys, my first post in the Tag forum so hello :-!
> 
> Just purchased a Grand Carrera GMT calibre 8 off "da bay" and was wondering if you guys thought it was legit or not, i know i should have asked before paying but unfortunately it was on impulse.
> 
> See what you guys think from the sellers pics as i've no previous experiance with Tags. Any help would be much appreciated :-!
> 
> Chris.


What's the model # on this one? Unfortunately, the movement pic is covered by the bracelet clasp so it's difficult to tell. Usually the movement is the biggest tell in fakes.

Here are some good pics of a Calibre 8 for comparison.

http://www.bernardwatch.com/watch/TAGWAV5113.FC6231


----------



## Welshman

bmwfreak said:


> What's the model # on this one? Unfortunately, the movement pic is covered by the bracelet clasp so it's difficult to tell. Usually the movement is the biggest tell in fakes.
> 
> Here are some good pics of a Calibre 8 for comparison.
> 
> http://www.bernardwatch.com/watch/TAGWAV5113.FC6231


Cheers BMW, it's not looking good, when i ask the seller if the watch is genuine he's quite evasive and wont actually say outright that the watch is genuine:-( All he says is that the watch was purchased from an AD "so why wouldn't it be?" He says the watch has already been posted so looks like i'll just have to sit tight but I'm not feeling good about it because of the lack of info he will provide. in the movement pic on the link you kindly supplied you can clearly see that the engraving on the rotor is gold and the same in his pic is black. Paid via paypal so if it does turn out to be Micky mouse i just hope that I'm covered.

Unfortunately you just can't trust anyone anymore, as much as I'd like to:-(

Gutted.

Chris.


----------



## Welshman

Just spoke to a nice girl in Paypal customer service, she informed me that if the watch does indeed turn out to be counterfeit, if i get documentation from a dealer to say so they will reimburse me:-!

Makes me feel a little better anyway.

Chris.


----------



## skoochy

Welshman said:


> Hi guys, my first post in the Tag forum so hello :-!
> 
> Just purchased a Grand Carrera GMT calibre 8 off "da bay" and was wondering if you guys thought it was legit or not, i know i should have asked before paying but unfortunately it was on impulse.
> 
> See what you guys think from the sellers pics as i've no previous experiance with Tags. Any help would be much appreciated :-!
> 
> Chris.


Sorry to tell you, but a Carrera GMT has the second time zone in the subdial window at 6. The pictures of yours have numbers that go up to "25" and "35". There's no "25" or "35" on a 24 hour dial.

So, I'm gonna have to go ahead and label this one "busted".

-s-


----------



## happyguy82

Welshman said:


> Just spoke to a nice girl in Paypal customer service, she informed me that if the watch does indeed turn out to be counterfeit, if i get documentation from a dealer to say so they will reimburse me:-!
> 
> Makes me feel a little better anyway.
> 
> Chris.


you may not have to go down that route. if the eBay seller offered a Returns policy you don't need a reason to get your money back. just send it back to him.

Btw, I thought yours was dodgy because of the design of the rotor.


----------



## Welshman

skoochy said:


> Sorry to tell you, but a Carrera GMT has the second time zone in the subdial window at 6. The pictures of yours have numbers that go up to "25" and "35". There's no "25" or "35" on a 24 hour dial.
> 
> So, I'm gonna have to go ahead and label this one "busted".
> 
> -s-


Well spotted mate, man do i feel stupid now, i will mail the sell and see what he has to say on the matter.

Cheers guys|>

Chris.


----------



## happyguy82

skoochy said:


> Sorry to tell you, but a Carrera GMT has the second time zone in the subdial window at 6. The pictures of yours have numbers that go up to "25" and "35". There's no "25" or "35" on a 24 hour dial.
> 
> So, I'm gonna have to go ahead and label this one "busted".
> 
> -s-


hahaha didn't notice that. I wonder what 25/35 would do on that watch.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Ravenus said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please tel me if my tag heuer is authentic?
> 
> Thanks.


Definitely does not look right. Look at the lettering and the logo. They are dead giveaways.


----------



## bmwfreak

Welshman said:


> Well spotted mate, man do i feel stupid now, i will mail the sell and see what he has to say on the matter.
> 
> Cheers guys|>
> 
> Chris.


I would definitely involve paypal and do all messaging with the seller thru ebay, not personal email. Paypal can access all ebay messages for verification.

If you simply ship back to seller without involving paypal, you risk losing the watch and money if it's lost or stuck in customs. You'll also be out return shipping cost. You are only protected with paypal buyer protection if you follow the proper steps and file a dispute/claim.

If you follow ebay/paypal policy, they may credit return shipping cost. There's no place for these sellers on ebay. If it turns out to be replica, please leave appropriate negative feedback to save others from this seller. If the seller can not maintain positive feedback, ebay will limit their account and possibly cancel their seller account.

You should also post the seller id here to protect others. Does this seller list other fake watches?


----------



## Welshman

The sellers ID is *ianf101* and he did have another tag listed but it appears to have gone, just hope no other poor soul got suckered like me :-|.

I have kept all communication between myself and the seller friendly and once everything is sorted out i will be sure to leave stinking feedback to warn others, I'm sure he will do likewise to spite me but I'm not bothered really:roll:

Chris.
http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/ianf101/​


----------



## bmwfreak

Welshman said:


> The sellers ID is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ianf101* and he did have another tag listed but it appears to have gone, just hope no other poor soul got suckered like me :-|.
> 
> I have kept all communication between myself and the seller friendly and once everything is sorted out i will be sure to leave stinking feedback to warn others, I'm sure he will do likewise to spite me but I'm not bothered really:roll:
> 
> Chris.​


Seller's can no longer leave negative feedback for buyers. It's no longer an option. It's either positive feedback or no feedback. The buyer is the only one who can leave negative feedback under new ebay rules.

This seller also had a FAKE AquaRacer 500m watch listed, but it didn't sell. Item







150412419357

Hope everything works out for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## Barrera

Welshman said:


> Hi guys, my first post in the Tag forum so hello :-!
> 
> Just purchased a Grand Carrera GMT calibre 8 off "da bay" and was wondering if you guys thought it was legit or not, i know i should have asked before paying but unfortunately it was on impulse.
> 
> See what you guys think from the sellers pics as i've no previous experiance with Tags. Any help would be much appreciated :-!
> 
> Chris.


Erm mister welshman,
The bleu screws scare me of with this one in the back case....
also the bracelet seems not the quality of a real Tag to me.
It looks a bit used alto it isnt yet i guess if you look at the lugs its a bit twisted allready.
But i'm no big expert if you have it in your hands you should take some pics of the balancewheel and try to find the eta logo in the back of the movement.
It should be there.
Good luck and please post some more pics if you have it...


----------



## Barrera

lol
i didnt see the threads yet about this fake!-))

well there you go i did recognice one myself hahaha..

i must admit i have learned it the hard way
got scammed with an carrera myself it all went right after i claimed with paypal.
It was just on time because it was my last day to put a claim.
from the beginning i didnt trust the watch.
It was a good replica tho.
as soon as i get it back ill post some pics so you guys can see and learn....


----------



## jason586

Won this on ebay, and it's on the way. Didn't think about being a possible fake, but thought I would check:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MENS-TAG-HEUER-...ViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item3359c64418


----------



## bmwfreak

jason586 said:


> Won this on ebay, and it's on the way. Didn't think about being a possible fake, but thought I would check:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MENS-TAG-HEUER-INDY-500-STAINLESS-CHRONOGRAPH-GOOD-COND_W0QQitemZ220549497880QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item3359c64418


This Indy 500 chrono looks good to me.


----------



## OjNK

bmwfreak said:


> This Indy 500 chrono looks good to me.


Likewise, I don't see anything that jumps out. I haven't seen too many fakes of the Indys.


----------



## shaun.o

My watchmaker had some minor concerns about my 2004 Carrera "Jack Heuer 40 Years" limited edition - but mostly minor things like the hands & markers compared to other ~2004 Carrera's (which of course are more modern, given this is a 70's re-edition).

I got a good look at the movement & took some photos. The edge of the rotor is showing up black, but it's actually the same colour as the rest of the rotor, just decorated differently. In the second photo, the bit circled in blue says "2894-2", which is the base ETA movement for the Calibre 17.



















What do you all think?


----------



## Barrera

maybe it should be possible you shoot some pics of the front.
So we can see the hands and markers you are talking of.


----------



## Eeeb

Movement looks real...


----------



## Indy_Dennis

have just started collecting Tags, F1's in paticular are my interest. I have found several of F1's with the date window at 3 o'clock. Are these real? Here is one on ebay. 190371291972














http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-HEUER-FORMULA-1-MODEL-WAH1110-WITH-BOX-AND-PAPERS_W0QQitemZ190371291972QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item2c53036344

I found another F1 that I would like to buy and have been looking at. This one appears that the date window is not centered between the 4 and 5 hour markers. I googled the model # and it is not valid on the second half. Any oppinions? Thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280461704303&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## OjNK

Indy: Both look at first blush to be legit to me. The first one is the newer non-Chrono edition of the F1 while the latter is the earlier model. The pictures of the first are much better and everything looks to match up with a legit F1.

I think the date window in the blue one is just looking out of place by illusion. The date window has a bevelled edge which makes it look like its sitting lower fromt he picture angle. One thing to note about the second is that the crown is unscrewed and looks right, thats often a part that totally fails inspection on fakes.


----------



## bmwfreak

Indy_Dennis said:


> I googled the model # and it is not valid on the second half. Any oppinions? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280461704303&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


It's a typo. The # is WAC1112.BA0850. You can see the model # on the box, which is correct. BA0850 is the SS bracelet #.


----------



## Barrera

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*



menelao said:


> I need help to know if this tag heuer (the seller is from Bulgaria) is authentic (or at least it seems). Because i would like to buy it. These are the photos. Thanks very much!


Fake!!!!
Watch it. 
Bulgaria is the bell that rings

Also look at the zero and five they're offset. 
Don't buy


----------



## skoochy

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*



Barrera said:


> Fake!!!!
> Watch it.
> Bulgaria is the bell that rings
> 
> Also look at the zero and five they're offset.
> Don't buy


I think you participated in that discussion already two months ago... I could be wrong though!

-s-


----------



## Barrera

*Re: Tag Heuer CV2A11*

Gee gosh erm you are right i didnt see the date with the thread....
Do i look Noobie or what lol

sorry guys


----------



## fender22

*Tag Aquaracer 500m*

Guys, I think I'm hoping against all odds but may have been duped I think. Bought an Aquaracer off ebay, guy has good feedback etc and all seemed ok. Got the watch this morning and just seems to be too many inconsistencies.
Firstly the crown doesn't screw in, the crown doesn't have the black paint on it, the rubber band is a buckle type (not deployment) and last but not least the model on the back of the watch is WAJ2150 (Gold Bezel model?).
I must say the watch looks sharp, the movement etc is very smooth.
I did compare the back of the watch to the back of a current model and the rotor disc on the one I saw has perforations in it where this one doesn't. Parts of the actual movement do look similar though.

I contacted the guy and he's adamant the watch was bought new from a duty free store in an airport, doesn't have the receipt. It has the box, manual and warranty card (not filled out) and to be honest, to me those look genuine, not to say someone didn't keep the genuine watch and ship out a fake with all the case etc. Like I said, I'm probably hoping against hope but is there anyway this could have been an early model or something hence all the inconsistencies? I am a collector and could normally pick a fake pretty easily but they do seem to be getting a lot better. Not trying to sound negative but please spare the buyer beware stuff. I know I should have checked it out a little better before hand but like I said the guy I believe is genuine and maybe someone duped him.
Would appreciate any knowledgeable opinions.


----------



## happyguy82

*Re: Tag Aquaracer 500m*



fender22 said:


> Guys, I think I'm hoping against all odds but may have been duped I think. Bought an Aquaracer off ebay, guy has good feedback etc and all seemed ok. Got the watch this morning and just seems to be too many inconsistencies.
> Firstly the crown doesn't screw in, the crown doesn't have the black paint on it, the rubber band is a buckle type (not deployment) and last but not least the model on the back of the watch is WAJ2150 (Gold Bezel model?).
> I must say the watch looks sharp, the movement etc is very smooth.
> I did compare the back of the watch to the back of a current model and the rotor disc on the one I saw has perforations in it where this one doesn't. Parts of the actual movement do look similar though.
> 
> I contacted the guy and he's adamant the watch was bought new from a duty free store in an airport, doesn't have the receipt. It has the box, manual and warranty card (not filled out) and to be honest, to me those look genuine, not to say someone didn't keep the genuine watch and ship out a fake with all the case etc. Like I said, I'm probably hoping against hope but is there anyway this could have been an early model or something hence all the inconsistencies? I am a collector and could normally pick a fake pretty easily but they do seem to be getting a lot better. Not trying to sound negative but please spare the buyer beware stuff. I know I should have checked it out a little better before hand but like I said the guy I believe is genuine and maybe someone duped him.
> Would appreciate any knowledgeable opinions.


lol! that piece looks very funny.

I may be wrong, but for a watch that's 500m water resistant it MUST have a screw in crown, and it MUST have a solid steel screw down case back... not a sapphire crystal exhibition back.

Aquaracers have the divers helmet embossed on the case back cover.

Lastly, I have never seen a cotes de geneve that looks like that.


----------



## happyguy82

to add further, that movement doesn't look like a ETA 2824 at all.


----------



## Barrera

happyguy82 said:


> to add further, that movement doesn't look like a ETA 2824 at all.


Fully agree!!!:-(

Here's my advice claim immediatly with paypal and get yourself a dealer who can tell you this is a fake watch.
Dont wait just act!

Good luck and let us know what happened.


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

*Re: Tag Aquaracer 500m*



fender22 said:


> Guys, I think I'm hoping against all odds but may have been duped I think. Bought an Aquaracer off ebay, guy has good feedback etc and all seemed ok. Got the watch this morning and just seems to be too many inconsistencies.
> Firstly the crown doesn't screw in, the crown doesn't have the black paint on it, the rubber band is a buckle type (not deployment) and last but not least the model on the back of the watch is WAJ2150 (Gold Bezel model?).
> I must say the watch looks sharp, the movement etc is very smooth.
> I did compare the back of the watch to the back of a current model and the rotor disc on the one I saw has perforations in it where this one doesn't. Parts of the actual movement do look similar though.
> 
> I contacted the guy and he's adamant the watch was bought new from a duty free store in an airport, doesn't have the receipt. It has the box, manual and warranty card (not filled out) and to be honest, to me those look genuine, not to say someone didn't keep the genuine watch and ship out a fake with all the case etc. Like I said, I'm probably hoping against hope but is there anyway this could have been an early model or something hence all the inconsistencies? I am a collector and could normally pick a fake pretty easily but they do seem to be getting a lot better. Not trying to sound negative but please spare the buyer beware stuff. I know I should have checked it out a little better before hand but like I said the guy I believe is genuine and maybe someone duped him.
> Would appreciate any knowledgeable opinions.


A 500m watch without a screw in crown, that should be the first indication something is wrong with the watch. That model number is also for the gold bezel version of the watch. I can't see the crown but it should have a black coating on it.

Here is the reverse on mine.


----------



## Eeeb

Barrera said:


> Fully agree!!!:-(
> 
> Here's my advice claim immediatly with paypal and get yourself a dealer who can tell you this is a fake watch.
> Dont wait just act!
> 
> Good luck and let us know what happened.


Yep... it's a fake.


----------



## GotTag?

dmr33 said:


> I'm looking at a catalog pic of this Vintage 2000 Qtz Chrono. The hand sizes look identical with the minute hand ending right in the middle of the our 5 oclock marker. Everything looks good.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


David,

Can you give me more information about this watch. Things like when it was made, cost, etc. I would also like to replace the bezel. Is that something I can do, and if so, where is a good source?

Thanks,
dje


----------



## skoochy

*Re: Tag Aquaracer 500m*



happyguy82 said:


> I may be wrong, but for a watch that's 500m water resistant it MUST have a screw in crown, and it MUST have a solid steel screw down case back... not a sapphire crystal exhibition back.


Actually, it doesn't HAVE to have a solid steel back, and it doesn't HAVE to have a screw down case back.

I have 1000M watches that have backs that are attached with screws rather than screw down. And, if the front of the watch can be sapphire, then certainly the rear of the watch could be as well! Finally, there are titanium watches with titanium backs that are rated at or over 500M.

Along with what everyone noticed about this fake, I'll add a couple things. It has a Chinese movement. That's what we call a "tell" at the poker tables. What's funny is that this faux pas could easily be avoided if the replica manufacturers fitted the appropriate solid caseback.

That leaves us with the front, the font on the date wheel looks all wrong. I would think that if the replica manufacturers were going to print a custom date wheel for the date-at-9 display, they would at least use a font that looks somewhat close.

-s-


----------



## happyguy82

*Re: Tag Aquaracer 500m*



skoochy said:


> Actually, it doesn't HAVE to have a solid steel back, and it doesn't HAVE to have a screw down case back.
> 
> I have 1000M watches that have backs that are attached with screws rather than screw down. And, if the front of the watch can be sapphire, then certainly the rear of the watch could be as well! Finally, there are titanium watches with titanium backs that are rated at or over 500M.
> 
> Along with what everyone noticed about this fake, I'll add a couple things. It has a Chinese movement. That's what we call a "tell" at the poker tables. What's funny is that this faux pas could easily be avoided if the replica manufacturers fitted the appropriate solid caseback.
> 
> That leaves us with the front, the font on the date wheel looks all wrong. I would think that if the replica manufacturers were going to print a custom date wheel for the date-at-9 display, they would at least use a font that looks somewhat close.
> 
> -s-


hahaha that's so true... i feel so silly now. thanks for pointing out.

btw, I really thought all Aquaracers had the 'Divers Helmet' engraving at the back. I guess I was wrong too.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Tag Aquaracer 500m*

..the quartz 500m does have the steel caseback with diver's logo, the auto does not.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Tag Aquaracer 500m*



fender22 said:


> Guys, I think I'm hoping against all odds but may have been duped I think. Bought an Aquaracer off ebay, guy has good feedback etc and all seemed ok. Got the watch this morning and just seems to be too many inconsistencies.
> Firstly the crown doesn't screw in, the crown doesn't have the black paint on it, the rubber band is a buckle type (not deployment) and last but not least the model on the back of the watch is WAJ2150 (Gold Bezel model?).
> I must say the watch looks sharp, the movement etc is very smooth.
> I did compare the back of the watch to the back of a current model and the rotor disc on the one I saw has perforations in it where this one doesn't. Parts of the actual movement do look similar though.
> 
> I contacted the guy and he's adamant the watch was bought new from a duty free store in an airport, doesn't have the receipt. It has the box, manual and warranty card (not filled out) and to be honest, to me those look genuine, not to say someone didn't keep the genuine watch and ship out a fake with all the case etc. Like I said, I'm probably hoping against hope but is there anyway this could have been an early model or something hence all the inconsistencies? I am a collector and could normally pick a fake pretty easily but they do seem to be getting a lot better. Not trying to sound negative but please spare the buyer beware stuff. I know I should have checked it out a little better before hand but like I said the guy I believe is genuine and maybe someone duped him.
> Would appreciate any knowledgeable opinions.


Looks like the same FAKE watch that was listed on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...19357&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## carlt69

Hi

I just bought this watch on ebay, Can anyone tell if its genuine or not?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170441908665&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

It is hopefully my first ever Tag and I can't wait to get it, assuming its real of course 

Thanks


----------



## OjNK

All looks good to me compared to the CAH1112 on my wrist right now which is the same watch with a red face. The only quibble I see is that it says it comes with original box but the original would come on a felt/leatherette pillow, not a foam pad like the pictures. That could easily be explained though.


----------



## carlt69

OjNK said:


> All looks good to me compared to the CAH1112 on my wrist right now which is the same watch with a red face. The only quibble I see is that it says it comes with original box but the original would come on a felt/leatherette pillow, not a foam pad like the pictures. That could easily be explained though.


Thanks for the quick reply. Looking good then :-! it was a spur of the moment purchase, (I've been bitten by the nice watch bug ), and I was getting a bit concerend over buying a Tag off a auction site.

Cheers


----------



## wsamuels

tag heuer link 200m
cj1111 (gb7072)
I know the cj1111 is a legit number however the gb7072 cant be found through multiple searches


----------



## OjNK

The lower number would probably be the serial, I'd be more concerned if you DID find it in google searches.


----------



## wsamuels

the gb7072 was found directly below the cj1111 on back of watch


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

wsamuels said:


> the gb7072 was found directly below the cj1111 on back of watch


that number is unique to your watch and should not be found on any other watches. therefore it shouldnt show up in searches.


----------



## Uber

Here's my new Tag... fingers crossed it's a thumbs up! |>


----------



## skoochy

Looks good! Where'd you get that anyhow? Looks like one of my old watches.

-s-


----------



## Uber

skoochy said:


> Looks good! Where'd you get that anyhow? Looks like one of my old watches.
> 
> -s-


Thanks.... needed a vote of confidence!!! Ebay was the source... nerve racking.... not just the auction.... but figuring out whether or not it is a POS!:-s

I researched it to death!!! I like the SE/L mid-size a lot... and I have never liked a metal bracelet... do you know when the WI 1211 was manufactured to/from? The newer (?) SE/L's have that single link before the leather band starts that just looks odd to me.

So... I am a confessed noob at this... if I wanted to get another strap who is the preferred supplier of board users here?


----------



## skoochy

Uber said:


> Thanks.... needed a vote of confidence!!! Ebay was the source... nerve racking.... not just the auction.... but figuring out whether or not it is a POS!:-s
> 
> I researched it to death!!! I like the SE/L mid-size a lot... and I have never liked a metal bracelet... do you know when the WI 1211 was manufactured to/from? The newer (?) SE/L's have that single link before the leather band starts that just looks odd to me.
> 
> So... I am a confessed noob at this... if I wanted to get another strap who is the preferred supplier of board users here?


Actually that's not my old watch, but looks 100% like it down to the dark wear on the back of the strap. The serial number on mine was just a bit different.

You can probably get the date by opening the back, at that time the month/year was still marked on the movement.

I know what you mean about the single link, they do look weird. I think those were just a different model as opposed to newer or older. The benefit to your model is ... you can use ANY 18mm watch band! The benefit to the other model is that it would fit the original SE/L bracelet in place of the strap. You may want to fit a regular watchband and put away that buckle, if you mess it up the cheap piece of sheet metal will cost over $150 to replace.

However, if you want the original band, you can get it from watchbands.com and most colors are $110 except for blue which is less. A good reason to go with a regular 18mm band.

That watch was a really great looking watch, with the texture on the dial and the nice grey color. I knew I should have given it to my GF instead of trading it. TAG did a really good job on that one.

-s-


----------



## carlt69

Hi

I just bought this watch on ebay, Can anyone tell if its genuine or not?








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

It is hopefully my first ever Tag and I can't wait to get it, assuming its real of course 

Thanks



carlt69 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Looking good then :-! it was a spur of the moment purchase, (I've been bitten by the nice watch bug ), and I was getting a bit concerend over buying a Tag off a auction site.
> 
> Cheers


The watch turned up this morning and its looks like its come from japan? It didn't come in a presentation box though!? it came in a clear box with the manual, warranty card etc.

It a lovely watch and it looks amazing


----------



## carlt69

Just a quick one, do your Tag Heuer Formula 1's bezels rotated in both directions? as mine only goes anti clockwise!?!?!


----------



## OjNK

Should be unidirectional anti-clockwise. It should have a very solid feeling ratchet action to it with little or no slop in the clicking.

Like I said earlier, the packaging seemed questionable, but everything on the watch itself looks right from the pictures.


----------



## skoochy

carlt69 said:


> The watch turned up this morning and its looks like its come from japan? It didn't come in a presentation box though!? it came in a clear box with the manual, warranty card etc.





carlt69 said:


> Just a quick one, do your Tag Heuer Formula 1's bezels rotated in both directions? as mine only goes anti clockwise!?!?!


Congratulations, I hope you enjoy your watch for a long time!

Packaging may differ for different markets. If the original purchaser obtained the watch in Japan, the outer packaging can be a different type. I buy watches sometimes when I'm in Japan or Hong Kong and the boxes are sometimes different than what I get in the US or the UK.

Pretty much all bezels with minute counters on them (dive watches) only rotate in one direction, so that if the bezel is accidentally bumped the time will be decreased (so as not to overestimate the amount of air left that a diver would have). Bezels on aviation-type watches are the ones that rotate both ways as the bezels are often slide rules, time zones or compass points.

-s-


----------



## carlt69

OjNK said:


> Should be unidirectional anti-clockwise. It should have a very solid feeling ratchet action to it with little or no slop in the clicking.
> 
> Like I said earlier, the packaging seemed questionable, but everything on the watch itself looks right from the pictures.


&



skoochy said:


> Congratulations, I hope you enjoy your watch for a long time!
> 
> Packaging may differ for different markets. If the original purchaser obtained the watch in Japan, the outer packaging can be a different type. I buy watches sometimes when I'm in Japan or Hong Kong and the boxes are sometimes different than what I get in the US or the UK.
> 
> Pretty much all bezels with minute counters on them (dive watches) only rotate in one direction, so that if the bezel is accidentally bumped the time will be decreased (so as not to overestimate the amount of air left that a diver would have). Bezels on aviation-type watches are the ones that rotate both ways as the bezels are often slide rules, time zones or compass points.
> 
> -s-


Thanks for the reply, I was just a bit concerened about its authenticaty, but you've put my mind to rest :-!


----------



## chains007

Hi Everyone-

I'm new to the Tag forum - Posted this question earlier in the forum but just discovered this thread - so posting here instead:

After owning a 2000 quartz series for 10 years and several Omegas in between, I decided to get add another Tag to my collection after I saw a good deal on a used aquaracer and I needed something for everyday rough wear that wouldn't cost me too much. Just picked it up today actually.

The seller advertised it as a WAB2010.BA0804 - and I'm pretty sure that it's legit, but I had a few questions and wanted to make sure:

- my watch doesn't say "Aquaracer" on the face...just "automatic". I assume that's because it's an old model? Does it still share the same model number? (WAB2010.BA0804) Other than the text, are there any other differences? When did they start adding the "aquaracer" text? (just trying to date how old this watch really is). Given that I'm missing this text, is the watch worth less?


----------



## happyguy82

It doesn't say 'Aquaracer' on the original one. Check this out:

http://www.jomatime.com/Tag-Heuer-Aquaracer-2000-Mens-Watch/M/B000E3VJ3K.htm


----------



## blinx

Dear All,

I'm about to buy this 2nd Tag Heuer S/EL without box and papper. Seller claims that this is Genuine.





Please, tell me your opinion

Thank You


----------



## Barrera

This looks ok to me. 
Good luck.


----------



## dmr33

blinx said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm about to buy this 2nd Tag Heuer S/EL without box and papper. Seller claims that this is Genuine.
> 
> Please, tell me your opinion
> 
> Thank You


Looks like an authentic early 1989-1991, full size S/el.

Cosmetically, needs help on the bezel and hands.

Ask about integrity and stretch on the band. It is an issue on some vintage S/els

Good luck.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Uber

This Kirium on Ebay looks like a fake? Should I report it? Look at the second hand with a dot on the end...

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Tag-Heuer-Kirium...Wristwatches?hash=item19b9f9a914#ht_500wt_975


----------



## bmwfreak

Uber said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirium on Ebay looks like a fake? Should I report it? Look at the second hand with a dot on the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Tag-Heuer-Kirium-Silver-Mens-Watch-Free-Shipping-USA_W0QQitemZ110494329108QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWristwatches?hash=item19b9f9a914#ht_500wt_975


yes, it's a fake. should be reported.


----------



## Indy_Dennis

Looking at a red face F1 WAC1113 series on ebay. The model number the seller gives does not make sense to me. Is this a fake? Model#WAC1113.DN0054








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230436397498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Uber

Another very obvious fake on eBay... has it always been this bad?

I think a sticky pointing out fakes for sale would be a good idea


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Indy_Dennis said:


> Looking at a red face F1 WAC1113 series on ebay. The model number the seller gives does not make sense to me. Is this a fake? Model#WAC1113.DN0054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230436397498&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


He's using the number as it appears on the caseback. After the dot is the serial number.


----------



## klokkie103

Hello guys, I am reading the forums a lot and I like it a very much here.
This is my first post here so I hope that you can help me out.
I can buy this watch but it is without box or papers so I am asking to you guys if this is a real one or a fake?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## bebedag

Please check this one.....Tag Formula 1 model CAC1110.BA0850
Sorry bandwith killer...


----------



## bmwfreak

klokkie103 said:


> Hello guys, I am reading the forums a lot and I like it a very much here.
> This is my first post here so I hope that you can help me out.
> I can buy this watch but it is without box or papers so I am asking to you guys if this is a real one or a fake?
> Thanks for the help!


It's real.


----------



## bmwfreak

bebedag said:


> Please check this one.....Tag Formula 1 model CAC1110.BA0850
> Sorry bandwith killer...


Looks good to me.


----------



## Eeeb

I agree... these LWO-283 based chronos have not been 'replicated' - too hard. Nice watches. I wish I had more of them.


----------



## bmwfreak

Eeeb said:


> I agree... these LWO-283 based chronos have not been 'replicated' - too hard. Nice watches. I wish I had more of them.


Actually, the CAC1110 F1 Chronograph uses a ETA G10 series quartz movement.


----------



## slivver71

hello,
i just picked this tag heuer super professional from forum member MTJO. i believe it's the real deal, but the watch does not hack. the previous owner does not recall that this was an issue before :roll:...anyway, i posted this question regarding the eta 2892 not hacking on a few other forums. the model # is 840-006. i know this is a 1st generation model (thank's to scubawatch.org :-!). my question is: are there counterfeit super pro's out there? could mine be one :-x?
thank's in advance,
francisco


----------



## slivver71

bump!



slivver71 said:


> hello,
> i just picked this tag heuer super professional from forum member MTJO. i believe it's the real deal, but the watch does not hack. the previous owner does not recall that this was an issue before :roll:...anyway, i posted this question regarding the eta 2892 not hacking on a few other forums. the model # is 840-006. i know this is a 1st generation model (thank's to scubawatch.org :-!). my question is: are there counterfeit super pro's out there? could mine be one :-x?
> thank's in advance,
> francisco


----------



## bmwfreak

slivver71 said:


> hello,
> i just picked this tag heuer super professional from forum member MTJO. i believe it's the real deal, but the watch does not hack. the previous owner does not recall that this was an issue before :roll:...anyway, i posted this question regarding the eta 2892 not hacking on a few other forums. the model # is 840-006. i know this is a 1st generation model (thank's to scubawatch.org :-!). my question is: are there counterfeit super pro's out there? could mine be one :-x?
> thank's in advance,
> francisco


I've never seen one. Your's looks too good to be any type of replica, unless it's been made recently to replicate an old watch. To replicate a one piece case would be quite an achievement. All your engravings look spot on.

I would bet there is simply an issue with your hack lever in the keyless works. Could be missing. Unfortunately, it takes a really skilled watchmaker to service this watch (being a front loader). Bezel and crystal must be removed to even glance at the movement in question. Then you have to worry about sealing it back up and testing to 1000m! Not too many shops can test to this depth. It would be interesting to know whether Tag service in NJ still services these watches.


----------



## Barrera

It seems ok to me)


----------



## slivver71

bmwfreak said:


> I've never seen one. Your's looks too good to be any type of replica, unless it's been made recently to replicate an old watch. To replicate a one piece case would be quite an achievement. All your engravings look spot on.
> 
> I would bet there is simply an issue with your hack lever in the keyless works. Could be missing. Unfortunately, it takes a really skilled watchmaker to service this watch (being a front loader). Bezel and crystal must be removed to even glance at the movement in question. Then you have to worry about sealing it back up and testing to 1000m! Not too many shops can test to this depth. It would be interesting to know whether Tag service in NJ still services these watches.


thank you for the info. i don't think it's a fake either. i'm going to go to my local tag retailer, finks, and see what it'll run to check the seals and see if it even needs a service. scubawatch.org's site states even though it's a monocoque case, it's easy to get into...but, i'm not an expert. let's see how much $$$$ they'll want to gut me for this one :roll:!!!


----------



## joltz

Never got a reply when I posted this a few months back, so Ill try again, real or fake?!

It all looks/feels very authentic and it has a filled out warranty card with serial number: RWR0397 printed on it.
Back of watch has the same matching number plus wjf2010 after it.

The front sapphire crystal has a blue tinge to it, which I presume is a UV film?
The watch sweeps very fine and at first it seemed to be gaining close to 15 seconds a day now that's gone down to less than 5 when compared to my work PC which I synchronized the time to.

I can post more photos or provide more details if you need me to be more specific, thanks!


----------



## billermo

joltz said:


> Never got a reply when I posted this a few months back, so Ill try again, real or fake?!
> 
> It all looks/feels very authentic and it has a filled out warranty card with serial number: RWR0397 printed on it.
> Back of watch has the same matching number plus wjf2010 after it.
> 
> The front sapphire crystal has a blue tinge to it, which I presume is a UV film?
> The watch sweeps very fine and at first it seemed to be gaining close to 15 seconds a day now that's gone down to less than 5 when compared to my work PC which I synchronized the time to.
> 
> I can post more photos or provide more details if you need me to be more specific, thanks!


I'm not an expert on this model, but it looks good to me. If the serial numbers match and the card has been stamped by the dealer, then you're good to go. One thing you can check is the crown tube. I assume this model has a screw down crown. After unscrewing the crown and pulling to hand setting position, the case tube should be smooth. You should not see any threads since most Tags use internal threaded case tubes. Only the 2nd generation Formula 1 watches used external threaded tubes where you can see threads on the outside of the tube.

see this guide
http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-WJF2110-and-WJF2112-TAG-HEUER-Watches_W0QQugidZ10000000001210602


----------



## OjNK

I also assume the serial number comes up as OK when you register it on Tag's website?


----------



## joltz

OjNK said:


> I also assume the serial number comes up as OK when you register it on Tag's website?


Yeah just registered it now actually, even though Im not a US citizen, had to put a us city and postcode for it to work but seemed to work.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I don't recall seeing the day/date Link being copied. I've try a couple at the store.....love the dial!:-!


----------



## joltz

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I don't recall seeing the day/date Link being copied. I'ved try a couple at the store.....love the dial!:-!


Yeah when I first saw this model, I have to admit, I didnt like it that much and I was leaning more towards the Carrera, but it grew on me and now I love it, its a very very classy watch!


----------



## Everest63

Hello,
I bought a TAG Heuer WD1214-G-20 Serial C39815 on eBay. 
She looks legit but I noticed that only the minute, hour & second hand lume glows. The hour markers, which look to have lume on them, do not glow at all. That is what has led me to this forum. 
Can you tell approximately what year this watch came out?
If it's over 10 years old could it be that the lume on the hour markers have lost the ability to glow?
I will be taking it to my local watch repair guy this week. Once he opens her up hopefully he will say the watch is not a fake or a replica. I think these watches have ETA quartz movements if I'm not mistaken. 
One final question. Is the watch color (royal blue?), in your opinion, an okay blue for a man to wear? :think: I have a TAG Pro 1000 that I bought in 1989 that is very dark blue and that color is more subtle.


----------



## bmwfreak

Everest63 said:


> Hello,
> I bought a TAG Heuer WD1214-G-20 Serial C39815 on eBay.
> She looks legit but I noticed that only the minute, hour & second hand lume glows. The hour markers, which look to have lume on them, do not glow at all. That is what has led me to this forum.
> Can you tell approximately what year this watch came out?
> If it's over 10 years old could it be that the lume on the hour markers have lost the ability to glow?
> I will be taking it to my local watch repair guy this week. Once he opens her up hopefully he will say the watch is not a fake or a replica. I think these watches have ETA quartz movements if I'm not mistaken.
> One final question. Is the watch color (royal blue?), in your opinion, an okay blue for a man to wear? :think: I have a TAG Pro 1000 that I bought in 1989 that is very dark blue and that color is more subtle.


Looks very authentic and appears to be in nice condition. I wouldn't expect too much from the lume. The watch probably dates from mid 90s. It's quite possible that the hands may have been updated during a service, otherwise I would expect the hands and dial to glow at the same rate. If the ETA movement (955 series) is original, it most likely has a stamp "Tag Heuer X.XX". X.XX = month and year Tag assembled the watch (or at least stamped the movement).

Here's a break down of your watch
http://akiyose.com/battery-exchange/brand/tag-heuer/tagheuer-wd1214.html


----------



## Everest63

I did some more searching and found out that my watch is in the 1500 series that came after the 1000 series. It was around 1992/1993. 
See my blue watch half way down the page. Interesting stuff.
http://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-1000/


----------



## bmwfreak

The 1500 series has gained some popularity recently after being worn by Obama. Some call it the "Obama" watch.


----------



## rx78

guys please help

pic here

http://picasaweb.google.com/allok47/TagCarerra?authkey=Gv1sRgCPKa9Nuc1YunuAE&feat=directlink#

and

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/jwl/1633283925.html


----------



## bmwfreak

rx78 said:


> guys please help
> 
> pic here
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/allok47/TagCarerra?authkey=Gv1sRgCPKa9Nuc1YunuAE&feat=directlink#
> 
> and
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/jwl/1633283925.html


looks real to me.


----------



## AlexAlex

Are authentic? Condition?


















































































Thank you :thanks


----------



## bmwfreak

AlexAlex said:


> Are authentic? Condition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :thanks


1. Authentic: YES
2. Condition: VERY GOOD

Looks like men's 1500 series and ladies 1000 series.


----------



## AlexAlex

bmwfreak said:


> 1. Authentic: YES
> 2. Condition: VERY GOOD


Thank you ^_^



> Looks like men's 1500 series and ladies 1000 series.


Fantastic, same description of seller :thanks


----------



## AlexAlex

AlexAlex said:


> Fantastic, same description of seller :thanks


I lost auction (I did not remember to bid)
Same question, is it authentic?



















Sorry for question I'm a new in watch and before a big buy, I like try one used ^_^ (for me, for my wife only new goods  )

And this:










Thank :thanks you


----------



## j.a.p

I bought this here recently. The seller was great and seemed very honest. I'm just paranoid by nature so heres my new watch. What do ya think?


----------



## Uber

wtf is this?


----------



## OjNK

Uber said:


> wtf is this?


Tragic?


----------



## dmr33

Uber said:


> wtf is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this?


Its an authentic, 1st issue PVD 2000 Series circa 1985. I had one several years ago. Obviously, it is not attractive to everyone, but nonetheless its a real TAG.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Uber

dmr33 said:


> Its an authentic, 1st issue PVD 2000 Series circa 1985. I had one several years ago. Obviously, it is not attractive to everyone, but nonetheless its a real TAG.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


:thanksThanks David... I genuinely appreciate the time you put in to educating noobs like me... I wish I had access to back-catalogues...

I must admit I don't like it...it looks home-made! I thought the PVD looked like this...


----------



## OjNK

Huh, I never would have flagged that as authentic. It has none of the brand cues of any Tag I've ever seen. Clearly, I'm not expert, mind you.


----------



## chris111

*Tag heuer Aquaracer - Is it authentic???? Please help*

Hello,

I have just won this item on EBAY, and was curious as to weather it is an authentic piece??? The seller does not have any paperwork for it. Below are some pics.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Uber

dmr33 said:


> Its an authentic, 1st issue PVD 2000 Series circa 1985. I had one several years ago. Obviously, it is not attractive to everyone, but nonetheless its a real TAG.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> David


do you have a model # for it? If it was 1985 it would have been a transition piece?

I asked the vendor for a model # and he sent me the serial:
"type/model is 2000 it's a ladies size and the serial number is 953.013"


----------



## jorgeten

*HELP! this is fake?*

THIS POST HAS BEEN MOVED HERE BY A MODERATOR :

hi, i've seen in ebay this:
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...3404,343593488&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

this is the second generation Link (1999) but i see the buckle like "fake" not like second gen. i see differences between the H of "Heuer" size to another second gen. Link, it's more bigger, maybe only the buckle it's fake. anybody can tell me if this is 3th generation buckle and anybody can send picture of Link 3th generation buckle. today i went to an especialist he says it's 100% original and the differences because is another bracelet, i thing it's another bracelet model from another year... maybe here are excelents especialists in tag heuer thank you


----------



## darkmagi

*Re: HELP! this is fake?*

This looks real to me, The bracelet on any fake links i have seen have never been in two parts they always seem to be just one piece, The TAGHeuer lettering on the buckle is correct & the face of the watch to me looks correct, i checked the back of the watch and the lettering & the slots for the removal tool are all in the same place as mine & mine is 100% real, but im sorry i could not wear that, I have a bourne link & i love it but the gold & steel together just does not look right but each to there own.


----------



## mimik

*Re: HELP! this is fake?*

Hi guys. I found this thread while trying to determine if the watch in my possession is authentic or not and i could really use your help. I'm currently selling this item on ebay but a couple of people have messaged me saying that they don't believe the item is authentic. So could you guys help me determine the case?.

Item i'm selling on Ebay

I hope this is the real deal as I could really use the money.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Everest63

Yours looks authentic. The caseback looks authentic as well. Where did you purchase it originally?

A little info:

http://watch.800citizen.com/tag_heuer_replica/fake_tag_heuer_replica_watch.php


----------



## mimik

Everest63 said:


> Yours looks authentic. The caseback looks authentic as well. Where did you purchase it originally?
> 
> A little info:
> 
> http://watch.800citizen.com/tag_heuer_replica/fake_tag_heuer_replica_watch.php


Thanks for that mate. I really appreciate the speedy response. My dad purchased it as a gift for my 21st. He ain't letting me know where he got it from but he insists he bought it from a reputable dealer. The other thing i was wondering is, what model would this fall under. Based on that guide about the Alphanumeric bits at the back, I assume its a Link (WJ1110).


----------



## Everest63

Did some more looking at your caseback pictures and I see that it reads:
"Swissmade since 1964"
*It should be "Swissmade since 1860".*

I found this as well. Another forum poster has the same watch as yours. Many responders have stated that his is a fake. Is yours an auto or quartz?

Please read through all the responses.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=775656#poststop

Andrew
Providence, RI 
USA


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: HELP! this is fake?*



mimik said:


> Hi guys. I found this thread while trying to determine if the watch in my possession is authentic or not and i could really use your help. I'm currently selling this item on ebay but a couple of people have messaged me saying that they don't believe the item is authentic. So could you guys help me determine the case?.
> 
> Item i'm selling on Ebay
> 
> I hope this is the real deal as I could really use the money.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mimik,

I'm sorry to say, but this is NOT an authentic TAG Heuer and I have no doubt about it.

It's dial tries to be a mix between the LINK and the AQUARACER series.

It's bezel, case and bracelet design is not even close to any TAG HEUER model.

My suggestion is, forget this watch. DO NOT SELL IT, as you don't want to spread fakes, and you don't want to transfer your sadness to anyone else. Buy yourself a nice used TAG from a reputable seller, with original boxes and papers... or, if it is a good time for you now, just buy a new one from an Authorised Dealer. You will then keep it forever, with peace of mind and pride.

Good luck !


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

mimik said:


> Thanks for that mate. I really appreciate the speedy response. *My dad purchased it as a gift for my 21st. He ain't letting me know where he got it from but he insists he bought it from a reputable dealer.* The other thing i was wondering is, what model would this fall under. Based on that guide about the Alphanumeric bits at the back, I assume its a Link (WJ1110).


Dadio has some 'splainin' to do! :-d


----------



## PoliMalaka

So this new guy comes to work wearing what appears to be TAG Heuer Carrera. I complemented him.
Today I asked to take a look. The chrono was running. I asked if I could stop it then reset in case he was timing something. The start/stop pusher did not stop the chrono hand, nor did it spring back. It just stayed in.

Hum... I thought. I told him he should bring it to the dealer and get it repaired. He said he would. BUT!!! The rotor looked very suspect.
It had TAG stamped (in hwat looked like Laser etching) all over it. This is something I've never seen this on a TAG Heuer rotor before. Without pics (SORRY!!) I can't explain it well. But does anyone know if this particular rotor ever existed on a Carrera Chrono?

Thanks a bundle. Will try to get pics without looking too suspicious.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

PoliMalaka said:


> So this new guy comes to work wearing what appears to be TAG Heuer Carrera. I complemented him.
> Today I asked to take a look. The chrono was running. I asked if I could stop it then reset in case he was timing something. The start/stop pusher did not stop the chrono hand, nor did it spring back. It just stayed in.
> 
> Hum... I thought. I told him he should bring it to the dealer and get it repaired. He said he would. BUT!!! The rotor looked very suspect.
> It had TAG stamped (in hwat looked like Laser etching) all over it. This is something I've never seen this on a TAG Heuer rotor before. Without pics (SORRY!!) I can't explain it well. But does anyone know if this particular rotor ever existed on a Carrera Chrono?
> 
> Thanks a bundle. Will try to get pics without looking too suspicious.


I suspect it was a multifunction dial, date, day subdials, running seconds hand.

The Carreras from, say, 2004-2007 had a solid 7750 rotor with gold print on it indicating "TAG Heuer, Caliber 16, Swiss Made".

See here:

http://www.bernardwatch.com/watch/TAGCV2050


----------



## grumpygarfield

I've been wearing this watch for more than 10 yrs now and finally have the "courage" to attempt opening the case for verification: signed Tag Heuer 4.93 - It's authentic right ?









































Also I realize that the lumes are not as good as they used to be initially, is there anyway I can send it down to Tag service centre to "re-lume" or do I need to replace the entire face dial ?


----------



## enricodepaoli

this is an authentic nice, pure and understated 2000 series quartz.

Wear it with pride !



grumpygarfield said:


> I've been wearing this watch for more than 10 yrs now and finally have the "courage" to attempt opening the case for verification: signed Tag Heuer 4.93 - It's authentic right ?
> 
> View attachment 271700
> 
> 
> View attachment 271701
> 
> 
> View attachment 271702
> 
> 
> View attachment 271703
> 
> 
> View attachment 271704
> 
> 
> Also I realize that the lumes are not as good as they used to be initially, is there anyway I can send it down to Tag service centre to "re-lume" or do I need to replace the entire face dial ?


----------



## grumpygarfield

Thank You! For a moment when I peek a closer look inside the movement, I was a bit disappointed and upset when the inner circumference is a white piece of plastic. I've google around and seen the inner circumference are normally black instead of white, hence the worrying!


----------



## mimik

*Re: HELP! this is fake?*



enricodepaoli said:


> Mimik,
> 
> I'm sorry to say, but this is NOT an authentic TAG Heuer and I have no doubt about it.
> 
> It's dial tries to be a mix between the LINK and the AQUARACER series.
> 
> It's bezel, case and bracelet design is not even close to any TAG HEUER model.
> 
> My suggestion is, forget this watch. DO NOT SELL IT, as you don't want to spread fakes, and you don't want to transfer your sadness to anyone else. Buy yourself a nice used TAG from a reputable seller, with original boxes and papers... or, if it is a good time for you now, just buy a new one from an Authorised Dealer. You will then keep it forever, with peace of mind and pride.
> 
> Good luck !


Thanks for your input. I've removed the listing from the store. And i don't have the heart to tell my dad that the watch he bought me was fake. Oh well. Guess I'll treat myself to an authentic TAG when i get a job.

Cheers.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: HELP! this is fake?*



mimik said:


> Thanks for your input. I've removed the listing from the store. And i don't have the heart to tell my dad that the watch he bought me was fake. Oh well. Guess I'll treat myself to an authentic TAG when i get a job.
> 
> Cheers.


Well said and done, mimik. Good luck with it all !


----------



## PoliMalaka

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I suspect it was a multifunction dial, date, day subdials, running seconds hand.
> 
> The Carreras from, say, 2004-2007 had a solid 7750 rotor with gold print on it indicating "TAG Heuer, Caliber 16, Swiss Made".
> 
> See here:
> 
> http://www.bernardwatch.com/watch/TAGCV2050


It is supposed to be a true chrono. I can't find a picture of that rotor anywhere on the web. Completely different that the one in the link you posted. It's gotta be a fake. Now to get pics! My new mission.


----------



## roryfirth

Hey guys, i'm thinking about purchasing this Monaco from a selling on the forum, while I trust the guy there are no papers with the watch. Short of taking the back off (which I have asked him to have done) do the Pics check out?


----------



## rage2

roryfirth said:


> Hey guys, i'm thinking about purchasing this Monaco from a selling on the forum, while I trust the guy there are no papers with the watch. Short of taking the back off (which I have asked him to have done) do the Pics check out?


Looks good to me.

There really aren't any good Monaco fakes out there, as the clone automatic movements don't fit into the Monaco cases.


----------



## VonHoffmann

I just received my first Tag Heuer today and am very pleased! It is a new Automatic Aquaracer WAB2011.BA0803. I got a great price on it from Inventory Adjusters. I now need to put my mind at ease that it is in fact a real Tag. Does anyone have any experience with this dealer?

Here are some pics of the watch. The serial number is RWU3065.


----------



## VonHoffmann

Here are two more pics of my new watch.


----------



## bmwfreak

Looks good. Inventory Adjusters is a reputable seller.


----------



## j.a.p

Still curious. Through my research I'm 99% sure it's legit but would like some reassurance. Thanks to anyone able to help.



j.a.p said:


> I bought this here recently. The seller was great and seemed very honest. I'm just paranoid by nature so heres my new watch. What do ya think?


----------



## Eeeb

j.a.p said:


> Still curious. Through my research I'm 99% sure it's legit but would like some reassurance. Thanks to anyone able to help.


I have never seen anyone reproduce the back this one has... Open it up and look inside. That is definitive.


----------



## 2727tony

I've bought (and sold) tags to inventory adjusters. Along with a Bertolucci and a few others. Their reputation is pretty solid.


----------



## ninety

I had a rush of blood to the head this morning and bought this:








http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220581768159&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I know it's rough, but is it real?


----------



## RooRocks

I have had this for a while, but I thought I would ask. It came with box and papers but it is my understanding that can be fake as well. I did buy it off ebay..


----------



## teddygmt

*Authentic???*

Hi all,

May I ask you guys pls help looking at this Goldy S/el men size wheter is it authetic???




























thanks you all again!!


----------



## tkdino

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320514424161&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

is this authentic tag?? please help. thanks!


----------



## OjNK

tkdino said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320514424161&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> is this authentic tag?? please help. thanks!


Looks right to me.


----------



## tkdino

im interested in this too =)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320513222525&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

does it look like it's authentic? anyway can someone teach me how to spot tag's authenticity? thanks a million!


----------



## OjNK

That one ain't right at all. The font on the side of the case is totally wrong. The bezel edges are all uneven. The date window at the top of the dial is utterly wrong.. I could go on but, fake fake fake fake and fake.


----------



## tkdino

OjNK said:


> That one ain't right at all. The font on the side of the case is totally wrong. The bezel edges are all uneven. The date window at the top of the dial is utterly wrong.. I could go on but, fake fake fake fake and fake.


thanks a million! gosh i almost fell for it. cant imagine if i got my first tag watch, fake. :-!


----------



## florinc

Hi guys! Can anyone tell me if this Tag Aquaracer is authentic? Here are some pics. Thanks!


----------



## bmwfreak

florinc said:


> Hi guys! Can anyone tell me if this Tag Aquaracer is authentic? Here are some pics. Thanks!


Yes. Looks authentic with correct quartz movement.


----------



## vkd668

Hi everyone! I just recently started to really appreciate mechanical watches and need some experienced advice from fellow WUS members. In you opnion, is the following Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8 genuine? I'm not too sure .... actually, I have no idea for that matter! LOL.

Much appreciated.










I don't know if you guys can see the pics, but you can view them in my Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Album, that I've uploaded. Or right click on the icons and open in new tabs/windows.


----------



## vkd668

The watch was advertised on Ebay .... in the end, I didn't bid for it. Auction ended. The seller sold it for AUD $1601.00. I asked the seller for documentations and more detailed pics. He never replied. Also, I notice never once in his descriptions does he state that its Genuine or Authentic. Where it says brand, he had --, model --. He tries to infer that it's the real deal by saying there's:

- box
- receipt
- manual
- warranty card (expired)

>>> where are the pics?? No reply.

By not listing the name Tag under - Brand and never once mentioning that it's authentic and genuine, the seller hopes to avoid any dispute arising from a claim from the buyer via paypal.

I think this Ebay auction could most likely be a scam.

Check for yourself .... the Ebay item no. 140397819643


----------



## EliteTimepieces

Can you guys check out this TAG Heuer Link Pink MOP w/diamonds? (pics below) The model number reads WJ131C-1 , Serial No.: GQ7666. On the band end links it says 3089 Y and they seem to be two separate split links to make one link . I opened the back and it has a Swiss ETA quartz 3 Jewels movement. Everything seems to check out to me, but a second opinion never hurt. Thanks!


----------



## Uber

Am I the only one to think this brand new seller on eBay is a little questionable?:think:

http://shop.ebay.ca/machi6s/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi guys, just saw on this other thread the seller from Malaysia selling a Quartz Aquaracer WAF1113.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=385888&highlight=tag+heuer

From the original TAG Heuer website - WAF1113 is a blue dial, the seller took pics and displayed both front and back images.

Case back WAF1113, Face dial - black ??

Is this the real deal guys ? Comments anyone ?


----------



## bmwfreak

Uber said:


> Am I the only one to think this brand new seller on eBay is a little questionable?:think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.ebay.ca/machi6s/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


ALL FAKES!!!!

Pleae report items to have them removed.


----------



## Indy_Dennis

I reported all of *machi6s* items. He has sold over a dozen in the last 2 weeks!


----------



## LexAppeal

Just received my CV2016.BA0794 from an Amazon Marketplace affiliated store. Discontinued model and could not find in any AD's near me. Would appreciate if anyone could help confirm it's the real deal for my untrained eye.


----------



## FlamingMike

I'm wondering if this is legit.. It looks like it does and seller should provide serial number soon. However, this model seems old. Is it worth what the seller asks?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280491987309#ht_1326wt_889


----------



## random2010

just purchased this on ebay and would like to know what you think... I am concerned because I just received it and it says japan movt - thanks.

ebay auction # 140397663517

I am new and this was an impulse buy because my old watch just died a few days ago and I can't stand not to wear one. Thank you for your time and expert opinions.


----------



## Uber

any comments on this WAC111A caseback?









kosher???:think:


----------



## Uber

random2010 said:


> just purchased this on ebay and would like to know what you think... I am concerned because I just received it and it says japan movt - thanks.
> 
> ebay auction # 140397663517
> 
> I am new and this was an impulse buy because my old watch just died a few days ago and I can't stand not to wear one. Thank you for your time and expert opinions.


Personally not feeling the love on that one:-(
Japan movement is a bit of a give away!

Fake all the way... file with Paypal and ebay IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------



## Uber

Indy_Dennis said:


> I reported all of *machi6s* items. He has sold over a dozen in the last 2 weeks!


Ditto - what a nerve!:rodekaart


----------



## random2010

thank you that's what I thought...just wanted to be sure before I contacted the seller.


----------



## Uber

random2010 said:


> thank you that's what I thought...just wanted to be sure before I contacted the seller.


For what it is worth I reported it as a fake to eBay as well... just to give you some ammunition...;-)


----------



## Uber

FlamingMike said:


> I'm wondering if this is legit.. It looks like it does and seller should provide serial number soon. However, this model seems old. Is it worth what the seller asks?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280491987309#ht_1326wt_889


Looks good to me.... can't you read the serial off the caseback pic?
I think list on these was about $2000 - $2500, but that is just from memory... it's not a current model


----------



## FlamingMike

Uber said:


> Looks good to me.... can't you read the serial off the caseback pic?
> I think list on these was about $2000 - $2500, but that is just from memory... it's not a current model


Yes, Seller posted new pics to my asking..


----------



## vkd668

Japan Movement is definitely a replica - Grade B. I think you can claim your money back provided you send it back registered parcel with tracking. Good luck.


----------



## vkd668

LexAppeal said:


> Just received my CV2016.BA0794 from an Amazon Marketplace affiliated store. Discontinued model and could not find in any AD's near me. Would appreciate if anyone could help confirm it's the real deal for my untrained eye.


If I remember correctly while searching for authentic Carreras ... I noticed the genuine Carreras have gold ecthings on the movement in the back - TAG HEUER Calibre 16. The Carrera in the photo .... to be honest, looks cheap and of poor quality. I could be wrong. Good luck.


----------



## Eeeb

random2010 said:


> just purchased this on ebay and would like to know what you think... I am concerned because I just received it and it says japan movt - thanks.
> 
> ebay auction # 140397663517
> 
> I am new and this was an impulse buy because my old watch just died a few days ago and I can't stand not to wear one. Thank you for your time and expert opinions.


No genuine TAG Heuer has a Japan movement, none, zilch, not any.


----------



## Eeeb

I can not tell if real based on my knowledge level and the data supplied. Sorry. Take it to an AD and ask them.


----------



## bmwfreak

vkd668 said:


> The watch was advertised on Ebay .... in the end, I didn't bid for it. Auction ended. The seller sold it for AUD $1601.00. I asked the seller for documentations and more detailed pics. He never replied. Also, I notice never once in his descriptions does he state that its Genuine or Authentic. Where it says brand, he had --, model --. He tries to infer that it's the real deal by saying there's:
> 
> - box
> - receipt
> - manual
> - warranty card (expired)
> 
> >>> where are the pics?? No reply.
> 
> Check for yourself .... the Ebay item no. 140397819643


The obvious tell on this watch is the subdial at 6. Should be a 12 hour GMT, but appears to be a 60 second dial because I can see "55".

I would keep an eye on this listing and wait for the seller to leave feedback for the buyer or vice versa, then contact the buyer and inform them they paid $1500 for a $150 fake watch.


----------



## bmwfreak

LexAppeal said:


> Just received my CV2016.BA0794 from an Amazon Marketplace affiliated store. Discontinued model and could not find in any AD's near me. Would appreciate if anyone could help confirm it's the real deal for my untrained eye.


This Carrera does look authentic to me. The pictures aren't the best, but the rotor looks correct with the correct # of geneva striping.


----------



## vkd668

bmwfreak said:


> The obvious tell on this watch is the subdial at 6. Should be a 12 hour GMT, but appears to be a 60 second dial because I can see "55".
> 
> I would keep an eye on this listing and wait for the seller to leave feedback for the buyer or vice versa, then contact the buyer and inform them they paid $1500 for a $150 fake watch.


Hey, you are absolutely right! That was a very good spotting on your behalf! How come I didn't see that??? Take note everyone looking to buy a Tag Carrera.
I'd tried to email the buyer to suggest that he should get the watch checked out. I'd clicked on his on his ebay alias and it goes to his bid history, however, there were no links to contact the buyer.


----------



## Uber

vkd668 said:


> Hey, you are absolutely right! That was a very good spotting on your behalf! How come I didn't see that??? Take note everyone looking to buy a Tag Carrera.
> I'd tried to email the buyer to suggest that he should get the watch checked out. I'd clicked on his on his ebay alias and it goes to his bid history, however, there were no links to contact the buyer.


Yup... looks fake to me.... GMT is a givaway!

eBay are becoming shisters IMHO... it's almost like having to deal with an HR department.... I was actually warned for telling a seller their watch was a fake:roll:... I was very nice and insinuated it was probably an honest mistake (even the pic showed "Japan movement on the dial')....the seller reported me for harassment! I ended up with about 20 emails to the ebay "safe harbor" folks .....basically they said that even being nice about questioning the authenticity of the item was "harassment" and the "proper channel is to report the item"....even though they very rarely act prior to the sale - (I had reported the item *5 days* earlier and eBay had done nothing).... bottom line is all they care about is listing fees....and as for buyers talking to each other....forget it..... that would wreck the business model.... I would never buy anything over $100 on eBay.... it just isn't safe


----------



## bmwfreak

Uber said:


> .... bottom line is all they care about is listing fees....and as for buyers talking to each other....forget it..... that would wreck the business model.... I would never buy anything over $100 on eBay.... it just isn't safe


I usually place these FAKE listings in my watch list and wait for feedback to be left (either by buyer or seller) to identify the buyer, then inform the buyer the watch is a fake. Very rarely does ebay ever pull a listing after I report it. Let's face it, they are not experts on Tag Heuer authenticity and how could they be with 1000's of various categories and brands on ebay.

Here are a few listings that ended recently.


350336647734 (this seller also sells ROLEX!) 
350334697538
110519021455
400112071145
260576521908
180484890829


----------



## OjNK

bmwfreak said:


> Here are a few listings that ended recently.
> 
> 
> 350336647734 (this seller also sells ROLEX!)


What are the tells on this one? I'm comparing it to the CAH1112 on my wrist and don't see anything that jumps out.

Hmm, as I'm writing this I notice the too-short seconds hand in the sub dial. And the chrome bumpers by the crown... nevermind.  Its definitely one of the closer F1 fakes I've seen.

Its through education that we learn to warn others!


----------



## Eeeb

bmwfreak said:


> ... Let's face it, they are not experts on Tag Heuer authenticity and how could they be with 1000's of various categories and brands on ebay.


They know more that they let on. Even when I report something with a link to our discussion they no longer pull listings (they once did). And we ARE experts on TAG Heuer authenticity.

Personally it benefits me to see them poison their market. It produces doubt, fewer bidders and lowers prices.

I never sell - I only buy. A seller might see it differently as would a non-expert buyer.


----------



## bmwfreak

OjNK said:


> What are the tells on this one? I'm comparing it to the CAH1112 on my wrist and don't see anything that jumps out.
> 
> Hmm, as I'm writing this I notice the too-short seconds hand in the sub dial. And the chrome bumpers by the crown... nevermind.  Its definitely one of the closer F1 fakes I've seen.
> 
> Its through education that we learn to warn others!


Also, compare the position of the date window. It's not centered between the hour markers. The back engraving is not right either. Back of watch states CAH1113 which is the orange model that should have white large and small second hand, not black.

Like you said, it's one of the "closer" F1 fakes.


----------



## stalis

Hi guys, i have done something rather stupid i think.
Got carried away during an auction about last november and bought what the guy described as a genuine Tag. 
once i had received it i looked around the net but could not see another one that was like it.
i meant to find out if it was genuine and if not put a claim in against him but things never work out the way you want them too and i ran out of time.
i hope you wont laugh at me too much when you tell me if you have ever seen one like this before.
Darren


----------



## Eeeb

I am sure the folks who made this fake have more... that is where you will see others - but you will not find them in a TAG Heuer Authorized Dealer. They have no home there.


----------



## stalis

Eeeb said:


> I am sure the folks who made this fake have more... that is where you will see others - but you will not find them in a TAG Heuer Authorized Dealer. They have no home there.


Hi eeb sorry was reply directed at me?


----------



## Uber

stalis said:


> Hi guys, i have done something rather stupid i think.
> Got carried away during an auction about last november and bought what the guy described as a genuine Tag.
> once i had received it i looked around the net but could not see another one that was like it.
> i meant to find out if it was genuine and if not put a claim in against him but things never work out the way you want them too and i ran out of time.
> i hope you wont laugh at me too much when you tell me if you have ever seen one like this before.
> Darren


What the heck is it a copy of??? I have to admit to being somewhat confused.... I understand fakers making something that looks like the real thing.... but this is like the chav **** hoodie... a copy of a non-existent item...weird!:think:


----------



## kls120

guys, just bought this tag and it should be on its way.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...780164&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2358wt_939

yea it doesn't have its actual pic but just wondering if you guys could find this seller legit. they got pretty good feedbacks and everything but sadly you can't just really trust anyone these days.

Should I wait till i get my watch and take pictures of it?

This is my first REAL watch and i'm so glad it is a tag. hope everything works out fine.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Form the auction - the seller uses the original stock photo, not live pictures, It's always a good practice to ask the seller to provide live pics of front, back, bracelet, box. papers, etc for ease of mind, before paying for the item.

It'll be good to take macro pics and post them here once you receive the watch, let's just hope it's the real deal!


----------



## grumpygarfield

2 items on ebay now:-

Ebay item no: 280493935657
- Date is not centered ??

Ebay item no: 400116047587 (definitely a fake!)
WAB1112 - blue dial, 
- incorrect wordings "professional, 300 METERS"
should be - "Aquaracer 300 METERS"
- Logo too much bold in characters "TAG" 
- Box is not correct

Comments anyone ?


----------



## kls120

grumpygarfield said:


> Form the auction - the seller uses the original stock photo, not live pictures, It's always a good practice to ask the seller to provide live pics of front, back, bracelet, box. papers, etc for ease of mind, before paying for the item.
> 
> It'll be good to take macro pics and post them here once you receive the watch, let's just hope it's the real deal!


ur right. But I couldn't resist and had to pay for the item on impulse last night.
What seems strange to me is, based on what I have searched for past few days, watches from grey market dont really provide international warranty, and thus, reduce the price of the watches. But here from this auction, this seller provides 2 Year Original Tag Heuer International Warranty. Has anyone seen like this?

Or is he just lying?


----------



## Eeeb

kls120 said:


> ...
> Or is he just lying?


Yep, he is lying.


----------



## kls120

Eeeb said:


> Yep, he is lying.


does that mean the watch would be fake as well?
God, i hope this turns out to be good.

and also, is authenticwatches.com a reliable site?


----------



## j.a.p

grumpygarfield said:


> 2 items on ebay now:-
> 
> Ebay item no: 280493935657
> - Date is not centered ??
> 
> Ebay item no: 400116047587 (definitely a fake!)
> WAB1112 - blue dial,
> - incorrect wordings "professional, 300 METERS"
> should be - "Aquaracer 300 METERS"
> - Logo too much bold in characters "TAG"
> - Box is not correct
> 
> Comments anyone ?


I believe this is the real deal. The older models had the word PROFESSIONAL instead of AQUARACER. The caseback also seems legit. The Logo looks correct as well. I'm no expert, that's for sure, but it looks good to me. Please correct me if I'm wrong because mine looks very similar to this and I bought it here.


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> 2 items on ebay now:-
> 
> Ebay item no: 280493935657
> - Date is not centered ??
> 
> Ebay item no: 400116047587 (definitely a fake!)
> WAB1112 - blue dial,
> - incorrect wordings "professional, 300 METERS"
> should be - "Aquaracer 300 METERS"
> - Logo too much bold in characters "TAG"
> - Box is not correct
> 
> Comments anyone ?


The Formula 1 is authentic. It's a 2nd generation Formula 1 watch.

The Aquaracer looks authentic also.


----------



## tkdino

omg i'm super anxious! at 20 yo i'm finally going to get my first tag!

i just won this off ebay. can any kind souls help verify if this is authentic before i proceed with payment?

thanks a million!

*jumps with excitement*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160423968527&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tratn005

*Something suss?!?!*

LOL I smell fish:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270566410468&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Is it common for those plastic dongles/tags to be attatched to the watch? I havent come across any in Australia.

Someone bought a Brietling off them for 5G too...

Your thoughts ppl?


----------



## Eeeb

From what I can tell from the pics, it looks good.


----------



## Roger Wilco

{tkdino} Looks like a good score. That's better than half price off new. Congrats and best of luck with it!


----------



## gatsuk

Hi! how does these look?

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320518819094&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330425318886&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

hope you could help. thanks.

James


----------



## Eeeb

The first one is genuine (the Eta movement is real). The second one is probably genuine (but the seller does not show the movement).


----------



## ajensen78

Will someone PLEASE help? I'm trying to identify if this Tag is genuine. The first photo in the listing seems as a stock photo. The remaining photos appear to be of the actual watch for sale. Thanks in advance for all of your help.

See link:







http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-Classi...item3cac1b4994


----------



## Uber

ajensen78 said:


> Will someone PLEASE help? I'm trying to identify if this Tag is genuine. The first photo in the listing seems as a stock photo. The remaining photos appear to be of the actual watch for sale. Thanks in advance for all of your help.
> 
> See link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-Classi...item3cac1b4994


hard to say ...looks ok from what I can see.... but am I the only one a bit creeped out by this guy for some reason??:think:


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Uber said:


> hard to say ...looks ok from what I can see.... but am I the only one a bit creeped out by this guy for some reason??:think:


It's the new left-handed Aquaracer!!:-d


----------



## gatsuk

Thanks. great help.


----------



## tkdino

thks eeeb n roger! =)


----------



## Uber

Wisconsin Proud said:


> It's the new left-handed Aquaracer!!:-d


:-! LOL - you haven't seen them before? it' so you can tell the time in your reflection in the washroom mirror.....


----------



## kls120

Hey guys, 
I just received this and took it to the AD. He said it looks legit but he can never tell 100% for sure. Hopefully it was a real deal.

How do you guys think?

Thank you all in advance


----------



## Eeeb

Did the AD open it up and see what movement was inside? Fakes only occasionally have Eta movements... most have cheap Japanese movements.


----------



## bryanhayn

kls120 said:


> Hey guys,
> I just received this and took it to the AD. He said it looks legit but he can never tell 100% for sure. Hopefully it was a real deal.
> 
> How do you guys think?
> 
> Thank you all in advance


It's real :-! I have the same watch.


----------



## gatsuk

ajensen78 said:


> Will someone PLEASE help? I'm trying to identify if this Tag is genuine. The first photo in the listing seems as a stock photo. The remaining photos appear to be of the actual watch for sale. Thanks in advance for all of your help.
> 
> See link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-Classi...item3cac1b4994


this must be real, the seller seems to look a lot like superman. hehe:think:


----------



## shaun.o

shaun.o said:


> My watchmaker had some minor concerns about my 2004 Carrera "Jack Heuer 40 Years" limited edition - but mostly minor things like the hands & markers compared to other ~2004 Carrera's (which of course are more modern, given this is a 70's re-edition).
> 
> I got a good look at the movement & took some photos. The edge of the rotor is showing up black, but it's actually the same colour as the rest of the rotor, just decorated differently. In the second photo, the bit circled in blue says "2894-2", which is the base ETA movement for the Calibre 17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think?


Happy to say the watch is (almost) back from servicing at Tag, and it's definitely genuine 

It's getting a new crown & pushers, and all seals replaced too


----------



## signumboy

any help with this plz


----------



## Eeeb

Well, the movement looks real to me. And if it is real, the watch is real. At least that is what I assume in the absence of other problems.

But others will know about this specific model and will have more contributions.

My but this is a beauty! Such a wonderful dial.


----------



## blinx

what about this one? can you give me the type number?


----------



## grumpygarfield

Here's one from ebay Item number: 120568245976

http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Tag-Heuer-...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item1c126d6ed8

Definitely looks like a fake - firstly there's no such model and model no is wrong, WK1211 ? That model refers to a Tag Heuer 2000 series with a white dial, not a chrono.

Chrono is also poorly made with the hour and second hands.


----------



## Swoop

first post here.

Found an box with a tag in it my ex seems to have left behind....18 months ago.

It's a Tag Heuer with 3 dials on the front. The back plate has "Stainless steel back water resistant quarzt" in a circle and "Swiss Made" the Tag Heuer Logo and 0234 on the upright.

Any clues?


----------



## grumpygarfield

Most likely a fake - if you have the back plate pictures would be even better. 

Notice the front-dial - the x02 blue chrono circles are not suppose to be touching the Tag Heuer logo, from what I've experience, originals tend to have a reasonable spacing within every logo or marks.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

fake - bracelet and case are made of a mystery metal, not stainless steel


----------



## thefifthspeed

After doing some research I finally bought my first tag but now I am a bit worried. Since this is my first higher end watch I didn't want to spend too much so I started looking at used watches. I settled on a Link Calibre S and of all of the ADs I went to they only sold new so I looked to forums and ebay to find an authentic pre-owned. I found the exact watch I wanted on ebay:








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I emailed the seller before I bid and he told me that the watch was originally bought about 2 years ago from Topper in Burlingame CA and everything checked out on the pictures/his feedback so I bought it.

Now my concerns:
I am pretty new to watches so these might be dumb questions but there is a speck of debris under the crystal and I was under the impression that an authentic Tag watch couldn't get debris in it? Also the clasp is fairly hard to take off on this model, is this normal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eeeb

1) Looks real to me
2) Dirt and debris can occur anywhere... often the result of careless handling
3) Lume needs to be 'charged' by holding it a bright light for a while
4) I know too little to comment on the clasp


----------



## rage2

thefifthspeed said:


> After doing some research I finally bought my first tag but now I am a bit worried. Since this is my first higher end watch I didn't want to spend too much so I started looking at used watches. I settled on a Link Calibre S and of all of the ADs I went to they only sold new so I looked to forums and ebay to find an authentic pre-owned. I found the exact watch I wanted on ebay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I emailed the seller before I bid and he told me that the watch was originally bought about 2 years ago from Topper in Burlingame CA and everything checked out on the pictures/his feedback so I bought it.
> 
> Now my concerns:
> I am pretty new to watches so these might be dumb questions but there is a speck of debris under the crystal and I was under the impression that an authentic Tag watch couldn't get debris in it? Also the clasp is fairly hard to take off on this model, is this normal?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If it's a Calibre S and the functionality of the Calibre S movement is working like it says in the manual, it's genuine. The Calibre S movement has not, and probably will not be repped.


----------



## thefifthspeed

Thanks for the replies. After tinkering with the watch some more I have a few other questions:
Do the dials get knocked out of whack? Specifically the second hand when you pull the crown out to make adjustments to each setting (Hour/Year/Month etc..). I am noticing that they seem to be off by about 3 seconds for some of the measurements and more for others. For instance my PM setting is supposed to be on 15' and it shows up as 12'. 

After each time I press the "B" button the next sequence of numbers the second hand displays is 57' then 22' then 26' then 31' then back to start which is 12'. 

From the back of the watch (and manual) the second displays are supposed to read 15' then 30' then 55' then 00' then 05' then back to 15'

Also when I toggle to the chronograph mode I am supposed to zero all of the dials by hitting "B" but nothing happens. It appears the chronograph always wants to start at 2 hours, 39 minutes.

Finally I've noticed that my "units" measurement (the blue semi-circle) will not select 1 2 or 3 and that it goes past the number 9 by 3 clicks before it returns to 3.

I'm wondering if I am doing something wrong, if the watch needs adjustment, or if I have a problem with this watch.

Thanks


----------



## Eeeb

thefifthspeed said:


> Thanks for the replies. After tinkering with the watch some more I have a few other questions:
> Do the dials get knocked out of whack? Specifically the second hand when you pull the crown out to make adjustments to each setting (Hour/Year/Month etc..). I am noticing that they seem to be off by about 3 seconds for some of the measurements and more for others. For instance my PM setting is supposed to be on 15' and it shows up as 12'.
> 
> After each time I press the "B" button the next sequence of numbers the second hand displays is 57' then 22' then 26' then 31' then back to start which is 12'.
> 
> From the back of the watch (and manual) the second displays are supposed to read 15' then 30' then 55' then 00' then 05' then back to 15'
> 
> Also when I toggle to the chronograph mode I am supposed to zero all of the dials by hitting "B" but nothing happens. It appears the chronograph always wants to start at 2 hours, 39 minutes.
> 
> Finally I've noticed that my "units" measurement (the blue semi-circle) will not select 1 2 or 3 and that it goes past the number 9 by 3 clicks before it returns to 3.
> 
> I'm wondering if I am doing something wrong, if the watch needs adjustment, or if I have a problem with this watch.
> 
> Thanks


Generally you get much better response if you don't cross thread your posts... i.e. this is not a question about the watch being fake, which is the point of this thread, but rather a separate topic. Start a new thread with this question and the answers will be more coherent and we wont get as confused. ;-)


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

When these first came out, I looked at a Calibre S Link at an AD that had a similar problem. the AD and I couldn't get the hands to line up as you say. I didnt buy it and they sent it back to TAG who did adjust it. I looked at it again and it was perfect but in the mean time I had seen the Cal 16 Link and purchased it instead.

I would say it needs some sort of calibration and MAY have to be done by TAG. If that's the case, I would inform the seller of the condition and either return it or get compensated for the nesessary service to make it right.

I noticed on the listing photos that the subdial hands do not line up with the marks. This would have been a red flag to me that something is wrong.

Good luck.


----------



## gatsuk

hope this thread's still alive. is this authentic? i had the hands relumed and now i think the hour hand is a bit too close to the dial. is it okay or should i ask the watchmaker to put a little space between?

buffed out the faded gold tone on the bracelet and bezel.


----------



## Eeeb

gatsuk said:


> hope this thread's still alive. is this authentic? i had the hands relumed and now i think the hour hand is a bit too close to the dial. is it okay or should i ask the watchmaker to put a little space between?
> 
> buffed out the faded gold tone on the bracelet and bezel.


Any modifications which did not exist on the watch when sold make it less authentic. But it is certainly not a fake. And not a franken either... just a bit less desirable to a collector. But modifications which make the watch more usable are quite defensible. After all, it's your watch!

If the hour hand does not contact the dial, don't worry, be happy!


----------



## gatsuk

Eeeb said:


> Any modifications which did not exist on the watch when sold make it less authentic. But it is certainly not a fake. And not a franken either... just a bit less desirable to a collector. But modifications which make the watch more usable are quite defensible. After all, it's your watch!
> 
> If the hour hand does not contact the dial, don't worry, be happy!


okay. thanks eeeb. but why do ya think it's less desirable, what modifications are you talking about? care to share your opinion? thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

gatsuk said:


> okay. thanks eeeb. but why do ya think it's less desirable, what modifications are you talking about? care to share your opinion? thanks!


You can never undo most modifications. Perfectly stock as was from the factory cars almost always go for more than similar condition 'upgraded' cars.

As to what mods can be done to a watch, almost anything judging by posts you see on WUS (usually on other forums ).


----------



## enricodepaoli

oh boy... 30 bids and reserve not met...

http://cgi.ebay.com/used-TAG-heuer-Carrera-very-good-condition-Check-/280511292208?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item414fc6a330#ht_1570wt_1139


----------



## OjNK

Ugh, I have a Carerra knockoff that looks almost identical to that that a friend got me on a lark in Shanghai. He paid $12 for it. Though, to its credit, it still works 5 years later! But it sure ain't no Tag!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

enricodepaoli said:


> oh boy... 30 bids and reserve not met...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/used-TAG-heuer-...istwatches&hash=item414fc6a330#ht_1570wt_1139


LMAO! Over $1000 for a fake! :-x


----------



## bmwfreak

enricodepaoli said:


> oh boy... 30 bids and reserve not met...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/used-TAG-heuer-Carrera-very-good-condition-Check-/280511292208?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item414fc6a330#ht_1570wt_1139


At least this is an easy one to spot. The subdial counter increments are completely wrong. Once feedback is left or received, the buyer can be messaged through ebay to inform them they paid $1000 for a counterfeit!


----------



## grumpygarfield

Eeeb said:


> Any modifications which did not exist on the watch when sold make it less authentic. But it is certainly not a fake. And not a franken either... just a bit less desirable to a collector. But modifications which make the watch more usable are quite defensible. After all, it's your watch!
> 
> If the hour hand does not contact the dial, don't worry, be happy!


Hi Eeeb, I have a WE1210-R watch, bought off a pawnshop, but has the bracelet change to WK series instead on WE series, as there are far too many scratches which I don't like.

Does that mean that modified from it's original state means there's no value in the watch anymore ?


----------



## Eeeb

grumpygarfield said:


> Hi Eeeb, I have a WE1210-R watch, bought off a pawnshop, but has the bracelet change to WK series instead on WE series, as there are far too many scratches which I don't like.
> 
> Does that mean that modified from it's original state means there's no value in the watch anymore ?


Unless they are integral bracelets, they are 'ephemeral' and often are changed to suit the owner. Generally watches with the full size original bracelet are most sought but, after a while, they are very difficult to find. So if you want a specific model, you have to put up with what you can find.

Straps wear out. Some collectors seek watches with original straps but I do not see the advantage of an old worn strap over a good new strap. The old ones are more likely to break and cause, in the worst case, loss of the watch.


----------



## enricodepaoli

grumpygarfield said:


> Hi Eeeb, I have a WE1210-R watch, bought off a pawnshop, but has the bracelet change to WK series instead on WE series, as there are far too many scratches which I don't like.
> 
> Does that mean that modified from it's original state means there's no value in the watch anymore ?


I usually don't mind at all an after market rubber, leather or nato band. But I do mind a NON original bracelet... :think:


----------



## Close 2 Cool

enricodepaoli said:


> I usually don't mind at all an after market rubber, leather or nato band. But I do mind a NON original bracelet... :think:


 I'm the same and bet many others are as well. I'm guessing it's because it's our first choice, what we consider a watch really should look like, and other straps etc. are just temporary? I constantly think about buying something else for my two better watches but in the end keep them on steel... and am happy doing so.


----------



## enricodepaoli

Close 2 Cool said:


> I'm the same and bet many others are as well. I'm guessing it's because it's our first choice, what we consider a watch really should look like, and other straps etc. are just temporary? I constantly think about buying something else for my two better watches but in the end keep them on steel... and am happy doing so.


Same here... I thought about buying all sorts of bands for my 2000 classic auto, but ended up never doing so... very happy, too.


----------



## teacher30066

*is this real*

I bought this for my new wife. She loves the pink color. It was used and "gauranteed authentic". is it real? I have 3 days to return it if not satisfied. It is supposed to be model 377-508.
here are pictures. I am also looking for instruction manual for this -photocopy or scan would be fine.
Thanks

link in case pictures do not show
http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff163/cobb535/tag%20heuer/


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: is this real*



teacher30066 said:


> I bought this for my new wife. She loves the pink color. It was used and "gauranteed authentic". is it real? I have 3 days to return it if not satisfied. It is supposed to be model 377-508.
> here are pictures. I am also looking for instruction manual for this -photocopy or scan would be fine.
> Thanks
> 
> link in case pictures do not show
> http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff163/cobb535/tag%20heuer/


It's authentic. The "Pink" models are a rare find.

Not too much to know regarding operating this watch. Like most watches, the crown has 3 positions 0-1-2. Pull the crown to position 1 sets the date. When setting the date, I like to set it one day before the actual date and then advance the hands until the date changes near midnight so you get the AM/PM correct. Pulling to position 3 sets the time. Be sure to push the crown all the way back to position 0 (as shown in pics) when you're done to keep it dust and moisture proof. The watch probably dates from the early to mid 90s. I would stay away from water due to its age unless you have a watchmaker test it for water resistance first. The diver's bezel rotates counterclockwise. It's used to measure dive times. You rotate the bezel to position the triangle (zero mark) at the current minute hand. This way you don't have to remember where the minute hand was when you started your dive. Then just read where the minute hand aligns with the numbers on the bezel. This shows how much time has elapsed since you set the bezel.


----------



## teacher30066

*Re: is this real*



bmwfreak said:


> It's authentic. The "Pink" models are a rare find.
> 
> Not too much to know regarding operating this watch. Like most watches, the crown has 3 positions 0-1-2. Pull the crown to position 1 sets the date. When setting the date, I like to set it one day before the actual date and then advance the hands until the date changes near midnight so you get the AM/PM correct. Pulling to position 3 sets the time. Be sure to push the crown all the way back to position 0 (as shown in pics) when you're done to keep it dust and moisture proof. The watch probably dates from the early to mid 90s. I would stay away from water due to its age unless you have a watchmaker test it for water resistance first. The diver's bezel rotates counterclockwise. It's used to measure dive times. You rotate the bezel to position the triangle (zero mark) at the current minute hand. This way you don't have to remember where the minute hand was when you started your dive. Then just read where the minute hand aligns with the numbers on the bezel. This shows how much time has elapsed since you set the bezel.


Thanks for the verification! I am a newbie both here and to TH. I wanted to give my bride something special and she has told me for over 10 years she always wanted a Tag. I feel much better about the purchase now!
Thanks again.
As another BMW freak I have owned an E30 vert and 2 E34s - a 535i and 540i. I have a few E34 parts left if you need something.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: is this real*



teacher30066 said:


> ...
> As another BMW freak I have owned an E30 vert and 2 E34s - a 535i and 540i. I have a few E34 parts left if you need something.


:-!
Lots of us here: 
2002* '69*
E23 *'85*
E24* '88 *<= Current Daily Driver (L6)
E28 *'87 '88
*E30* '85
 *
I won't do the new ones... too dependent on computers to stay running - once they reach vintage they will be unmaintainable.

... but I've largely given up restoring them... Watches are sooo much cheaper! :-d


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: is this real*



Eeeb said:


> :-!
> Lots of us here:
> 2002* '69*
> E23 *'85*
> E24* '88 *<= Current Daily Driver (L6)
> E28 *'87 '88
> *E30* '85
> *
> I won't do the new ones... too dependent on computers to stay running - once they reach vintage they will be unmaintainable.
> 
> ... but I've largely given up restoring them... Watches are sooo much cheaper! :-d


Eeeb, what's the significance of the "2002" badge on your E28?

My favorite is still the E12 528i. My high school car was a E21 320i. I too prefer the older body styles, although I must admit the E60 looks great. I hope to own one in the near future.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

2002i is the model name. The E number is the internal BMW series number I believe.

Just like the Porsche 911 uses a different 900 number for internal purposes.


----------



## mytibt

*Re: is this real*



bmwfreak said:


> Eeeb, what's the significance of the "2002" badge on your E28?
> 
> My favorite is still the E12 528i. My high school car was a E21 320i. I too prefer the older body styles, although I must admit the E60 looks great. I hope to own one in the near future.


Beauties! I hear you guys about the electronics...my DD and 2nd love is an E38...sometimes I open the hood and just go WTF. I can only imagine having to deal with the iDrive stuff.

Back to watches though, great find on the Pink :-!


----------



## nefarious

What do you think about this one?

From what I see, it has a legit ETA quartz V8 movement F06.111
Also, the dial and case back seem intact. However, I did not see a serial number below the reference number. Is it a good deal for 270 dollars (there are 10 more hours left from the auction)


----------



## bmwfreak

Wisconsin Proud said:


> 2002i is the model name. The E number is the internal BMW series number I believe.
> 
> Just like the Porsche 911 uses a different 900 number for internal purposes.


His picture is of a 5 series E28 with a 2002 badge. Just curious if this is endorsed by BMWCCA. :-d


----------



## bmwfreak

nefarious said:


> What do you think about this one?
> 
> From what I see, it has a legit ETA quartz V8 movement F06.111
> Also, the dial and case back seem intact. However, I did not see a serial number below the reference number. Is it a good deal for 270 dollars (there are 10 more hours left from the auction)


Looks good to me. I can see a hint of the serial # on the outer edge of the caseback, exactly where it should be.


----------



## nefarious

bmwfreak said:


> Looks good to me. I can see a hint of the serial # on the outer edge of the caseback, exactly where it should be.


It is gone already. I saw there is a replica store that sell the aquaracer with the original movement. I guess someone got lucky and has the watch for 265 bucks.

It seemed too good to be true. Plus, the shipper is from Brooklyn. hehe


----------



## RTea

Hi everyone,

I was looking at the good ol' bay for some "vintage" Tag Heuers. I haven't heard anything about fake Tag Heuer 1000 professional models but what about the 2000 chronographs like the one in the link below? I'm debating between a 1000 professional and 2000 professional but ran into this chrono that sold and might search for these instead. Also what do you all think about the 1000 vs the 2000 vs the 2000 chrono? TIA!








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170439684610


----------



## bmwfreak

RTea said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was looking at the good ol' bay for some "vintage" Tag Heuers. I haven't heard anything about fake Tag Heuer 1000 professional models but what about the 2000 chronographs like the one in the link below? I'm debating between a 1000 professional and 2000 professional but ran into this chrono that sold and might search for these instead. Also what do you all think about the 1000 vs the 2000 vs the 2000 chrono? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170439684610


The decision between a 1000 or 2000 is up for you to decide. Regarding the chronograph in the link, the movement (Cailbre 185) uses a separate chronograph module. It's a traditional eta quartz movement using a mechanical chronograph module. These watches can be identified by the location of the pushers vs. the crown. They are offset. Also the date window has a magnified cyclops in the dial rather than on top of the crystal. These watches can be challenging and expensive to service due to the Dubois Dupraz chrono module. I would suggest a newer 2000 chrono with ETA 251 movement (with 1/10) unless you are set on owning a vintage Tag Heuer chrono that is a little more unique. I've never owned an early 2000 chrono with calibre 185, but I hear the second hand ticks at 1/2 seconds rather than full seconds. Pretty cool.









Compare these watches:

http://akiyose.com/battery-exchange/brand/tag-heuer/tagheuer262-206-1.html

http://akiyose.com/battery-exchange/brand/tag-heuer/tagheuer570-206.html

http://akiyose.com/battery-exchange/brand/tag-heuer/tagheuer-ck1121.html


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: is this real*



Eeeb said:


> :-!
> Lots of us here:
> 2002* '69*
> E23 *'85*
> E24* '88 *<= Current Daily Driver (L6)
> E28 *'87 '88
> *E30* '85
> *
> I won't do the new ones... too dependent on computers to stay running - once they reach vintage they will be unmaintainable.
> 
> ... but I've largely given up restoring them... Watches are sooo much cheaper! :-d


wow Eeeb ! Is that beautiful 2002 yours ? Amazing ! .. beautiful vintage Ferrari, too...

here is my contribution...


----------



## handdoc

*Re: is this real*

looks like another ebay fake:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-Heuer-Grand...istwatches&hash=item3f00447693#ht_2154wt_1139


----------



## Indy_Dennis

*Re: is this real*



handdoc said:


> looks like another ebay fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-Calibre-36-RS2-Sports-Watch-/270587426451?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3f00447693#ht_2154wt_1139


If you will notice the in the watch photos the first picture shows the watch with red hands and red hour markers. The rest of the photos shows white hands and markers. --------Second look it appears to be a reflection of the material the watch is on.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: is this real*



enricodepaoli said:


> wow Eeeb ! Is that beautiful 2002 yours ? Amazing ! .. beautiful vintage Ferrari, too...
> 
> here is my contribution...


It is actually not a 2002i ... that's kind of a joke. BMW never made an electronic injected 2002 which is normally what the "i" meant. And it is not actually a 2002 but rather is a 535i... the bumper sticker labeling it an E28 with a M30 engine painted in BMW color #22 (INKA!) is correct.

I was amazed it often fooled even BMW owners.

Unfortunately one winter morning it decided to be a bumper car between guard rails on a curving freeway exit... I gave it to my BMW mechanic as the cost of repair would have exceeded the value of the car by a factor of 2 or 3. It had been a lovingly restored car second only to my Jaguar '79 XJ-S (a rare black bumper) which is also gone having been given to FreeGeek for a charity auction.

I now spend on watches rather than cars. Watches last longer and are easier to store!

I am down to a Honda Civic Hybrid and the BMW E24 (635 CSI, well, actually an L6 - the all leather interior) which I may repaint from Schwartz to Inka 'cause I love bright orange cars :-!

Your Mercedes are wonderful. I was looking at a similar SL today. My wife wanted me to get rid of the BMW and buy it.

As to the Dino in front of the BMW, not mine. My mechanics advise me I have insufficient income to afford a Ferrari as every one is guaranteed to put a car mechanic's kids through college :-d


----------



## grumpygarfield

Guys seller is selling the WAB1110 - however only provides 2 pics - is this the real deal ? I notice the logos "TAG" is somehow very thickish bold as compared to my other tags.

Comments anyone ?


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: is this real*



handdoc said:


> looks like another ebay fake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TAG-Heuer-Grand-Carrera-Calibre-36-RS2-Sports-Watch-/270587426451?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3f00447693#ht_2154wt_1139


the solid caseback gives this one away!


----------



## Eeeb

Insufficient data for my level of expertise. 

Decision making under uncertainty might be needed. My algorithm for such: only buy things you have doubt about if they are so cheap you wouldn't even bother to pay to return them. 

Something else of interest will come along soon enough.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Thanks eeb - looks like I'll have to stay away from this one, the seller did not even reply my emails for more pics.

How about this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/USED-Automat...ewItem&pt=SG_Wristwatches&hash=item3a5bb6a5ba

Is there such a watch that exist in Tag Heuer ?


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> Thanks eeb - looks like I'll have to stay away from this one, the seller did not even reply my emails for more pics.
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/USED-Automatic-TAG-HEUER-WATCH-Sale-/250646799802?cmd=ViewItem&pt=SG_Wristwatches&hash=item3a5bb6a5ba
> 
> Is there such a watch that exist in Tag Heuer ?


Definitely a FAKE. The clear caseback, chinese movement, logo looks horrible, the hands are not correct and the dot dial marker at 9 give this one away.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Yup - I agree that's another fake - the ebay listing got removed!

Here's another one:
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Tag-Heuer-Ca...ewItem&pt=SG_Wristwatches&hash=item2a07ad75f5


----------



## grumpygarfield

*Tag Heuer Swiss movement sign and stamp ?*

One interesting question for all:-

I used to own Tag Heuer 2000 watches and realized that all of them are stamp, sign with the month and year of production.
WE-1211







CK-1110








However I notice that the new range of aquaracer watches, eg. with ETA F06.111 doesn't come sign and stamp with mth and year of production. Does that mean it's not geunine ? Perhaps I'm wrong...








Comments anyone ?


----------



## watcher123

First time poster...thanks for your help! Looking to buy a mid-size TAG, these are the pics the seller posted. Your expertise is much appreciated!!!


----------



## maxwell.pl

*Re:Fake or original?*

Hi guys,

Please help me,is this watch real or not?
http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5717/th1.jpg
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/4738/th2l.jpg



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Tag Heuer Swiss movement sign and stamp ?*



grumpygarfield said:


> One interesting question for all:-
> 
> However I notice that the new range of aquaracer watches, eg. with ETA F06.111 doesn't come sign and stamp with mth and year of production. Does that mean it's not geunine ? Perhaps I'm wrong...
> View attachment 294996
> 
> 
> Comments anyone ?


This is correct. The new Tag quartz movements are no longer stamped.


----------



## bmwfreak

watcher123 said:


> First time poster...thanks for your help! Looking to buy a mid-size TAG, these are the pics the seller posted. Your expertise is much appreciated!!!


Looks real to me.


----------



## rhdune16

*Re: Fake or original?*



maxwell.pl said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help me,is this watch real or not?
> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5717/th1.jpg
> http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/4738/th2l.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


REAL for sure...


----------



## grumpygarfield

watcher123 said:


> First time poster...thanks for your help! Looking to buy a mid-size TAG, these are the pics the seller posted. Your expertise is much appreciated!!!


Looks real to me - used to own one of these a few years back - if your picture is a black dial - Model No should be WN1210, you can find the model no and serial no with light engraving on the back case. If I'm not wrong, serial no should be 2 characters followed by 4 digits, eg. ZY1234

Bracelet should be numbered 3075, yours is displayed as 3069, perhaps the seller did change the bracelet or perhaps it could be an original updated later versions, bracelet-wise better to ask the experts.

For more assurance, ask the seller to open up the case, that'll be the easiest to spot a fake. The original swiss movement should have a signed and stamp Tag Heuer XX.XX (month and year) of production.

Hope this helps..


----------



## grumpygarfield

*Re: Tag Heuer Swiss movement sign and stamp ?*



bmwfreak said:


> This is correct. The new Tag quartz movements are no longer stamped.


Thanks bmwfreak - another question:

With so many numerous buyers worldwide online buying and selling at affordable prices, just curious to know which part of a watch is the most valuable that adds to the the watch high costs?

The Dial ? The movement ? The bracelet ? Perhaps in terms of spare parts ?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Tag Heuer Swiss movement sign and stamp ?*



grumpygarfield said:


> Thanks bmwfreak - another question:
> 
> With so many numerous buyers worldwide online buying and selling at affordable prices, just curious to know which part of a watch is the most valuable that adds to the the watch high costs?
> 
> The Dial ? The movement ? The bracelet ? Perhaps in terms of spare parts ?


I would say anything to do with hand finishing, whether it be the movement case or bracelet. Raw materials alone probably dont account for much. Profits and overhead probably account for alot of cost.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Tag Heuer Swiss movement sign and stamp ?*



grumpygarfield said:


> Thanks bmwfreak - another question:
> 
> With so many numerous buyers worldwide online buying and selling at affordable prices, just curious to know which part of a watch is the most valuable that adds to the the watch high costs?
> 
> The Dial ? The movement ? The bracelet ? Perhaps in terms of spare parts ?


Well, it's certainly not the quartz movement, since a ETA F series can be had at $20 retail! It's most certainly the R&D, Tooling, materials, finishing, etc. Not to mention the heavy advertising and promotion Tag Heuer prides itself on. It can't be cheap to keep high profile celebrities and athletes as corporate spokesmen/women.


----------



## Flows

Hey guy's just wanting your advice on this watch http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....381847&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_694wt_1137

Apparently its a TAG Heuer 2000 - Classical Professional 200m Diving Watch

picture as follows









Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## dmr33

Flows said:


> Hey guy's just wanting your advice on this watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220619381847&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_694wt_1137
> 
> Apparently its a TAG Heuer 2000 - Classical Professional 200m Diving Watch
> 
> picture as follows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated


Looks good. 1994 would be about right, although it was manufactured closer to 1990 or earlier (as denoted by the "2000" on the dial). The black on gold date wheel just about assures authenticity for me.

Make sure the size is a good fit for you. 5.5" wrist is small. Also could be a ladies or unisex version. Get the model number and use the stickys to decode.

Cheers,

David


----------



## tran691

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and considering this watch. I was wondering if anyone with expertise in the area can tell if it is authentic or not? Thank you everyone in advance.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=411271


----------



## mercer2773

Hi, new to this forum i am selling my TagHEUER 1500 series mens watch ( cur early 1991) i purchased this from a offical Tag Heuer Dealer in the UK . the question i am asking is on the rear of the watch i have stamped a number 955.713G which i belive is the model no but there does not appear to be a serial number ? did they put serial no's on these models or is the 955.713G the serial no?. over the years i have sent it away to Tag Heuer to have batterys and seals fitted ,and also had a new screw down crown and glass fitted, so i am sure that if it was not original i would know.


----------



## billermo

mercer2773 said:


> Hi, new to this forum i am selling my TagHEUER 1500 series mens watch ( cur early 1991) i purchased this from a offical Tag Heuer Dealer in the UK . the question i am asking is on the rear of the watch i have stamped a number 955.713G which i belive is the model no but there does not appear to be a serial number ? did they put serial no's on these models or is the 955.713G the serial no?. over the years i have sent it away to Tag Heuer to have batterys and seals fitted ,and also had a new screw down crown and glass fitted, so i am sure that if it was not original i would know.


Might there be a serial # running vertical on the right side of the logo? They were lightly engraved. If it's not there, no big deal. Many of the very early watches did not have serial #s.


----------



## Ginuwine

hey guys first time buyer... always loved tags, but i finally have the money to buy one hopefully. I found this one for sale, however I am skeptical of the authenticity. The seller offers one year warranty and claims its never been worn but might have scratches from retail wear... thanks guys! here are some pics...


----------



## Eeeb

On the surface, it looks fine. But the proof is in the movement ... which is poorly shown. Checking the watch on a timing machine will show if it performs well or not and that tells a lot as many of the fakes are good lookers but bad performers.


----------



## Ginuwine

Ok i will try and get more pictures from the seller? hopefully it'll make it easier.



Eeeb said:


> On the surface, it looks fine. But the proof is in the movement ... which is poorly shown. Checking the watch on a timing machine will show if it performs well or not and that tells a lot as many of the fakes are good lookers but bad performers.


----------



## mercer2773

billermo said:


> Might there be a serial # running vertical on the right side of the logo? They were lightly engraved. If it's not there, no big deal. Many of the very early watches did not have serial #s.


Thanks for the reply, there is no engraved serial no, you say that the very early watches did not have serial numbers, so would i be correct in quoting that when trying to sell my watch?


----------



## craigyd01

Hi. I've purchased a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 from a friend, who has provided all documentation including the international guarantee with the original store details where the watch was purchased, serial no etc, so it all seems legit, but I just seek clarification of you thoughts. I've also registered the watch successfully on Tag Heuer online. Pics posted below. I'll also be trying to phone the original store to determine if they can confirm authenticity.

I believe it's the CV201E.BA0794 model - what's the history of this model and why were they available in Beaverbrooks/Goldsmiths in the recent past (less than 6 months ago) but appear to be no longer available?


----------



## paulq

just in case it won't work this is a link to the photos

__
https://flic.kr/p/4722627089


__
https://flic.kr/p/4722626569


__
https://flic.kr/p/4723277446

I hope i uploaded the pictures properly. thanks again!


----------



## enricodepaoli

paulq said:


> I hope i uploaded the pictures properly. thanks again!


you didn't... click on the little yellow INSERT IMAGE icon, paste the IMAGE ADDRESS, and click OK.

Welcome aboard !


----------



## paulq

Hi I tried that,and i inserted the address from my flickr account? does the picture need to be in the internet before i can post it? can you please see if this link would work? this is a link to my flickr account.. this is sad, i don't even know how to post pictures on the thread haha!!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulque/


----------



## paulq

I think I did it correctly. please check the original message again hehe.


----------



## paulq

Hi, Im sorry, it is me again, my first post did not work that well and i had problems uploading the pictures. anyway I recently bough a tag aquaracer chronograph in ebay. the seller gave me a 3day money back guarantee. i received the watch today and i like how it looks and feels. the seller did not send the international warranty card (which by the way is already expired, but he said he had the watch serviced at Jared), he said he will send the guarantee card and the Jared paperwork once I have confirmed its authenticity and left him a feedback on ebay. i will bring the watch to a jeweler probably to Jared, but i hope the tag experts here can give me your 2 cents my concern for this watch is that the number EEF9111 written at the back. is that the serial number? as far as i know tag's serial number is usually only 6 characters, is that right? I really love this forum. i hope i discovered this before i bought the watch. i love the watch,i hope i got the real thing:-! thank you so much for your time! by the way i wasn't able to take a picture of the movement since i dont know how to open the back plate. does anyone know how the movement for this watch should look like? thank you!


----------



## enricodepaoli

you got it.

wowwww this is a beautiful TAG !


----------



## paulq

enricodepaoli said:


> you got it.
> 
> wowwww this is a beautiful TAG !


thank you so much! i love the watch so much and i don't know what i will do if i find out it is not authentic. i hope the jeweler can Jared can confirm it. do you think the EEF9111 is the serial number, and would that be a valid serial number? thank you again!


----------



## enricodepaoli

in my opinion, you have nothing to worry about, BY LOOKING AT THESE PICS


----------



## paulq

enricodepaoli said:


> in my opinion, you have nothing to worry about, BY LOOKING AT THESE PICS


Thank you so much! this is my first fine watch and I think I will start to save up for another one LOL! it feels so nice to have a good watch. thank you again!


----------



## enricodepaoli

this is a classic design. It will still look good in many years to come.


----------



## thekobra

Hi Guys, after looking over some of the threads I think if anyone can help you can!! Been looking at this watch on ebay for the last few days but cant bring myself to bid unless I can confirm its genuine - what do you think, im particularly worried about the lack of serial number:



















Many Thanks!


----------



## bmwfreak

thekobra said:


> Hi Guys, after looking over some of the threads I think if anyone can help you can!! Been looking at this watch on ebay for the last few days but cant bring myself to bid unless I can confirm its genuine - what do you think, im particularly worried about the lack of serial number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks!


Many things wrong with this watch:
1. subdials not correct for 7750 movement s/b 12 hour and 30 min
2. "GMT Swiss Air Force"
3. "200 met"
4. No chronometer number

See here for true Senna watches see here
http://www.calibre11.com/ayrton-senna-tag-heuer/


----------



## watcher123

Hi everyone,

Your thoughts on this TAG (WAF2112)? Thinking to have this be my first TAG :-! Thank you for all your help watch experts!!


----------



## thekobra

bmwfreak said:


> Many things wrong with this watch:
> 1. subdials not correct for 7750 movement s/b 12 hour and 30 min
> 2. "GMT Swiss Air Force"
> 3. "200 met"
> 4. No chronometer number
> 
> See here for true Senna watches see here
> http://www.calibre11.com/ayrton-senna-tag-heuer/


Thanks so much, didnt think it was right but now at least I have some tips on what to look for in the future :-!


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi guys just bought this from my frien, however he doesn't provide any box or papers.

Just wanna check to see if it's genuine

Model: WK1112-0
Serial : ZT2563

Bracelet No: ALL STAINLESS STEEL tag Heuer FAA000 
Double-clasp, bezel unidrectional

Movement: ETA 955 112

Q1: I had previous Tags and they are all marked stamped with black Tag Heuer month/year, this one is stamped as white "TAG HEUER"

Comments anyone ?


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> Hi guys just bought this from my frien, however he doesn't provide any box or papers.
> 
> Just wanna check to see if it's genuine
> 
> Model: WK1112-0
> Serial : ZT2563
> 
> Bracelet No: ALL STAINLESS STEEL tag Heuer FAA000
> Double-clasp, bezel unidrectional
> 
> Movement: ETA 955 112
> 
> Q1: I had previous Tags and they are all marked stamped with black Tag Heuer month/year, this one is stamped as white "TAG HEUER"
> 
> Comments anyone ?
> 
> View attachment 300102
> 
> 
> View attachment 300103
> 
> 
> View attachment 300104
> 
> 
> View attachment 300105
> 
> 
> View attachment 300106
> 
> 
> View attachment 300108
> 
> 
> View attachment 300109


Looks real to me. I've seen white "Tag Heuer" stamped but usually on smaller ladies size quartz movements. Look at the crown tube. Tag uses internally threaded crown tubes on the 2000 series, so the exterior of the tube should be smooth when you pull the crown to position 2 (time setting). Most fakes use external threaded tubes so the threads are visible once you unscrew the crown. I'm certain this watch is authentic. Looks way to good to be a fake.


----------



## grumpygarfield

bmwfreak said:


> Looks real to me. I've seen white "Tag Heuer" stamped but usually on smaller ladies size quartz movements. Look at the crown tube. Tag uses internally threaded crown tubes, so the exterior of the tube should be smooth when you pull the crown to position 2 (time setting). Most fakes use external threaded tubes so the threads are visible once you unscrew the crown. I'm certain this watch is authentic. Looks way to good to be a fake.


I sure think so too - its way to good to be a fake, besides I dun think my friend would ever sell me a fake one - LOL - just curious - checking 

The only thing I'm skeptical is the white stamping which is pretty rare - for a moment I thought that another new ETA 955 112 movement was replaced with the current one.. (well-could be possible..)

Here are more pics:


----------



## grumpygarfield

Yup - confirm its original and authentic - just tested it with swimming and shower - no problems. _

In addition, went to LVMH for an expensive battery replacement. No comments from LVMH means the watch is genuine. From my knowledge LVMH doesn't change battery if item is not genuine_ - do correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## billermo

grumpygarfield said:


> Yup - confirm its original and authentic - just tested it with swimming and shower - no problems.


:rodekaart
That's a RISKY way to determine authenticity! Gaskets wear out even on REAL Tag Heuers, so it's a good way to damage an authentic watch. I wouldn't recommend others use this method.

*Water resistance is NOT a test of authenticity.*

Yes, Tag Heuer/LVMH or AD would not service a Fake, unless they too were fooled!


----------



## dmr33

bmwfreak said:


> Looks real to me. I've seen white "Tag Heuer" stamped but usually on smaller ladies size quartz movements. Look at the crown tube. Tag uses internally threaded crown tubes, so the exterior of the tube should be smooth when you pull the crown to position 2 (time setting). Most fakes use external threaded tubes so the threads are visible once you unscrew the crown. I'm certain this watch is authentic. Looks way to good to be a fake.


Happy to chime in here.

I've seen a few movements stamped this way. My guess is the movement was replaced under warranty or service at some point and the movements used by TAG aren't date stamped. Maybe you could call the service center just used for input and report.

Cheers,

David


----------



## grumpygarfield

Thanks for the input guys! By the way any idea which year this watch was manufactured roughly ? After year 2000 or before 2000?


----------



## jobryan

wow 63000 views. that is rediculous


----------



## MagicNC

From Craigslist. 

I'm fairly sure its fake. No exhibition back and the dial is marked "200M" versus "automatic".


----------



## bmwfreak

magicnc said:


> from craigslist.
> 
> I'm fairly sure its fake. No exhibition back and the dial is marked "200m" versus "automatic".


fake


----------



## grumpygarfield

Here's 1 more for your comments - will ask the seller to upload clearer pics later


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> here's 1 more for your comments - will ask the seller to upload clearer pics later
> 
> View attachment 301453
> 
> 
> View attachment 301454
> 
> 
> View attachment 301455
> 
> 
> View attachment 301456
> 
> 
> View attachment 301457


authentic first generation Formula 1 chronograph


----------



## pennymiser

Hello Everyone,

I just purchased a Tag Heuer Golf Professional watch from Amazon. The model number is WAE1111.FT6004. There is no Tiger Woods signature on the back. Does anyone know if they made this model without the signature?

I called Tag Heuer's customer service and they said that this model should have the signature, but they seemed a little uncertain. I called Amazon and they stated the watch was authentic.

Please, does anyone know if they made this model without the signature?


Jeff


----------



## bmwfreak

pennymiser said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I just purchased a Tag Heuer Golf Professional watch from Amazon. The model number is WAE1111.FT6004. There is no Tiger Woods signature on the back. Does anyone know if they made this model without the signature?
> 
> I called Tag Heuer's customer service and they said that this model should have the signature, but they seemed a little uncertain. I called Amazon and they stated the watch was authentic.
> 
> Please, does anyone know if they made this model without the signature?
> 
> Jeff


There are so many fakes of this watch, I'd only buy from an authorized dealer. Amazon is not in the business of selling fakes, so if it was purchased and shipped from Amazon, it's most likely authentic. According to Tag's website WAE1111 should have Tiger Woods "logo". Not sure if that is a signature or some other logo. Did find these pics on another watch forum.

http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/read.php?10,130520,130520

Can you post some pics of the watch? Also, is there a model # engraved on your watch somewhere? Usually when Tag makes a production change they add a suffix to the model # such as WAE1111-0 or WAE1111-1. If there is a version without the Tiger Woods logo, the model # should be different in some way.


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

real tag?
(attached)


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

anybody?


----------



## pennymiser

Hello,

Thanks for your quick reply!

Inside the case, the model number is WAE1111-0.

I know Amazon wouldn't sell fake watches and lose their reputation, but I wish when I spoke with several people at Tag Heuer, they would have told me about the production change. I told them WAE1111-0, but they were uncertain about a signature being on all the Professional Golf watches or not.

Thanks for the information,
Jeff


----------



## bmwfreak

ChrispyBrownies said:


> real tag?
> (attached)


Pic is too small to tell. Most Carerras are faked so well, they can not be identified with a photo unless they include a close up of the movement. Then you need to know what to look for. This same seller has several Tags and Omegas listed, one is an obvious fake Tag Heuer Carrera.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Used-Tag-heuer-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1c13d72599

You do the math.


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

Do all the carreras have the open backs so you can see the movement?


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

I know, I checked over everything on the front, all markings look good unless theres some spacing I dont see. I dont have the trained eye, but I pull up ones I know are legit(from tags site) and compare as closely as possible.

Do all the carreras have open backs to see the movement?

Thanks


----------



## grumpygarfield

I've seen another Aquaracer WAB1110 - seller only provides these pics - authentic ??


----------



## billermo

ChrispyBrownies said:


> Do all the carreras have open backs to see the movement?
> 
> Thanks


Every carrera chronograph I've seen has an exhibition back. Not sure about the non-chrono versions. Also, not sure about the re-issue models.


----------



## dmr33

billermo said:


> Every carrera chronograph I've seen has an exhibition back. Not sure about the non-chrono versions. Also, not sure about the re-issue models.


I think the modern Carrera versions are the first with the glass back.

From the Catalogs it seems Carrera Chronos (non GRAND)

Steel Back CV21xx

Glass Back CV20xx

Can't speak to the Non Chronos.

David


----------



## Uber

Does the serial # RRQ1036 work for a Tag F1 Alarm?


----------



## ck101

Hi 

Bought this watch last week on ebay, delivered today. Seller based in Northern Ireland. Paid $1500. I have done my checks and I'm totally convinced its a fake. Shame because I was looking forward to my new watch.

The serial number is LU4499, if I google this a link to a site in China comes up, seems someone else has bought this watch also, in China.

Also the case stamped model number WV211B-0 refers to a Carrera Automatic model with a Black face.

The instruction book is all over the place, badly produced...

I have raised a dispute with Paypal already.

See also the outer dial mis-alignment (number 30) and the dodgy font. Movement seems smooth.

Am I wrong....

CK.


----------



## bmwfreak

ck101 said:


> Hi
> 
> Bought this watch last week on ebay, delivered today. Seller based in Northern Ireland. Paid $1500. I have done my checks and I'm totally convinced its a fake. Shame because I was looking forward to my new watch.
> 
> The serial number is LU4499, if I google this a link to a site in China comes up, seems someone else has bought this watch also, in China.
> 
> Also the case stamped model number WV211B-0 refers to a Carrera Automatic model with a Black face.
> 
> The instruction book is all over the place, badly produced...
> 
> I have raised a dispute with Paypal already.
> 
> See also the outer dial mis-alignment (number 30) and the dodgy font. Movement seems smooth.
> 
> Am I wrong....
> 
> CK.


You bring up two very good points:
1. The model # does not match the dial color
2. The mis-aligned chapter ring

That would be enough to concern me. The movement looks good but they are being faked so well it's hard to tell. You'd have to find a good picture of an authentic movement for comparison. Better yet, visit an AD to see if they have the same watch for comparison.

I guess this is a situation in which you "buy" the seller.

What's wrong with the instruction book?


----------



## ck101

The instruction book type is mis-aligned, typeface running at an angle, diagrams un-readable and poorly printed.


----------



## bmwfreak

ck101 said:


> The instruction book type is mis-aligned, typeface running at an angle, diagrams un-readable and poorly printed.


I'd like to see some pics of the manual. I've noticed some Carrera chrono fakes on ebay come with a manual that state "Calibre 3" without even having the correct "Calibre 16" printed on the front. Whenever I see that, I know it's a fake.

What's the ebay listing #. I'd like to see the original listing.


----------



## gigi_cro

ck101 said:


> Hi
> 
> Bought this watch last week on ebay, delivered today. Seller based in Northern Ireland. Paid $1500. I have done my checks and I'm totally convinced its a fake. Shame because I was looking forward to my new watch.
> 
> The serial number is LU4499, if I google this a link to a site in China comes up, seems someone else has bought this watch also, in China.
> 
> Also the case stamped model number WV211B-0 refers to a Carrera Automatic model with a Black face.
> 
> The instruction book is all over the place, badly produced...
> 
> I have raised a dispute with Paypal already.
> 
> See also the outer dial mis-alignment (number 30) and the dodgy font. Movement seems smooth.
> 
> Am I wrong....
> 
> CK.


i am no expert at all just bought my 1st tag a few days ago.. but it has the same movement as this one.. i noticed on mine there is a really small enscription inside with really small font that say twenty-six 26 jewells swiss.. it's engraved..
maybe if it's a fake they didn't bother with all these small detailes..


----------



## grumpygarfield

Here's another fake: Ebay item: 290452777430

It appears that the seller is selling all the fake Tag Heuer and branded watches - so people if you're on ebay now - avoid!!


----------



## janderson

Hello! I'm a newcomer to these forums and to high-end watches. I've been ruminating over buying a Tag Heuer. From everything I've read and researched thus far, it seems that fakes/counterfeits are very prevalent. I'm glad I stumbled upon these forums prior to making a purchase.

I'm looking at eBay, hoping to find an authentic used watch in the $300 range. I don't have a lot of money to spend since I just finished college and have student loans to pay off.

I'm looking at two watches in particular. I was hoping someone could tell me if they're real or not. Thanks! 

First one here:












Unfortunately, I can't copy images of the second watch over. It's a Professional 6000, item # 170509306779 on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-6000-...=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27b3258b9b


----------



## bmwfreak

janderson said:


> I'm looking at two watches in particular. I was hoping someone could tell me if they're real or not. Thanks!
> 
> First one here:
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't copy images of the second watch over. It's a Professional 6000, item # 170509306779 on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tag-Heuer-6000-Stainless-Watch-White-Face-WH111-K1-/170509306779?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item27b3258b9b


Both are authentic. The first is a mid-size SEL. Just make sure you are comfortable with the smaller size. The second is a full size 6000 on aftermarket leather strap.


----------



## skoochy

janderson said:


> Hello! I'm a newcomer to these forums and to high-end watches. I've been ruminating over buying a Tag Heuer.


Welcome! Both are genuine but I think you might be better spending your $300 on something different... I think for your $300 you can probably find a TAG that's more contemporary here at WUS, or even expand beyond TAG.

-s-


----------



## JFLUX13

Hello,

A friend of mine has a client who's selling his Carrera ref. CV2014.BA0796. He knows I like this watch, so he asked for pictures of it (below) and sent them to me. Being cautious by nature, I was wondering if someone could tell me if this is an authentic watch or a fake.

I thank you very much for your help.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Here are two more fakes for your viewing on ebay 

Item No: 250659775460









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250659775460&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fcompleted.shop.ebay.com%3A80%2Fi.html%3F_nkw%3D250659775460%26_in_kw%3D1%26_ex_kw%3D%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_okw%3D250659775460%26_oexkw%3D%26LH_Complete%3D1%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_samihi%3D%26_sadis%3D200%26_fpos%3DZip%2Bcode%26_fsct%3D%26LH_SALE_CURRENCY%3D0%26_sop%3D12%26_dmd%3D1%26_ipg%3D50%26_rdc%3D1%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=2

Item No: 330447448258









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330447448258&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fcompleted.shop.ebay.com%3A80%2Fi.html%3F_nkw%3D330447448258%26_in_kw%3D1%26_ex_kw%3D%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_okw%3D330447448258%26_oexkw%3D%26LH_Complete%3D1%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_samihi%3D%26_sadis%3D200%26_fpos%3DZip%2Bcode%26_fsct%3D%26LH_SALE_CURRENCY%3D0%26_sop%3D12%26_dmd%3D1%26_ipg%3D50%26_rdc%3D1%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=2


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi guys, a quickie question about Tags' ETA movement.

I have a friend who owns a WAB1110 and currently I own a WAF1113

















Both aquaracer models uses ETA F06.111 movement, I opened up my friend's WAB1110 caseback and found that the replacement battery installed by LVMH was 395 (he claimed he sent it to LVMH for battery replacement), and the closeup movement indicates 371 instead.

Out of curiosity I opened my WAF1113 and found that the battery is also a 395, instead of a 371 battery.









I'm pretty confused - Isn't the service centre suppose to replace with the original 371, why 395 ?

Will it damage the movement ?


----------



## Eeeb

grumpygarfield said:


> Hi guys, a quickie question about Tags' ETA movement.
> 
> I have a friend who owns a WAB1110 and currently I own a WAF1113
> 
> View attachment 303820
> 
> 
> View attachment 303821
> 
> 
> Both aquaracer models uses ETA F06.111 movement, I opened up my friend's WAB1110 caseback and found that the replacement battery installed by LVMH was 395 (he claimed he sent it to LVMH for battery replacement), and the closeup movement indicates 371 instead.
> 
> Out of curiosity I opened my WAF1113 and found that the battery is also a 395, instead of a 371 battery.
> 
> View attachment 303827
> 
> 
> I'm pretty confused - Isn't the service centre suppose to replace with the original 371, why 395 ?
> 
> Will it damage the movement ?


The only difference between the 371 and the 395 is the 371 is slightly thinner. If the 395 fits, don't worry. They are both 1.5V


----------



## skoochy

grumpygarfield said:


> I'm pretty confused - Isn't the service centre suppose to replace with the original 371, why 395 ?
> 
> Will it damage the movement ?


To expand on what Eeeb wrote, from the ETA technical documents:



Code:


8. Current supply

Silver oxide battery
U = 1.55 V, "Low Drain" type.

Battery Ø 9.50 mm, height 2.10 mm
Capacity 40 mAh (Renata)
Renata, Varta, Energizer, Rayovac
No. 371, SR 920 SW.

Battery Ø 9.50 mm, height 2.70 mm
Capacity 55 mAh (Renata)
Renata, Varta, Energizer, Rayovac
No. 395, SR 927 SW.

If a battery height 2.70 mm is used,
the case back must be adapted accordingly.
See drawing "Frame for case".

So as long as the watch case is made for a 395, it will fit a 371 with the battery spacer.

-s-


----------



## grumpygarfield

Thanks for the info guys! So 395 seems to be higher but uses the same diameter as 371, they use 395 instead so as to securely tight fit the movement - am I right ?

For a moment I thoiught my movement was being replaced since now Tags are no longer stamped with month and year :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Eeeb

grumpygarfield said:


> Thanks for the info guys! So 395 seems to be higher but uses the same diameter as 371, they use 395 instead so as to securely tight fit the movement - am I right ?
> 
> For a moment I thoiught my movement was being replaced since now Tags are no longer stamped with month and year :-d:-d:-d


If a movement needs a large battery to make it fit without rattling, something is wrong. Batteries are not structural in this sense.

But I find a lot of slack space in most quartz encasements so they often can take slightly larger batteries. Sometimes you use what is sitting around if it works.


----------



## nebula3368

Hello everyone. I just bought my first *nice* watch on eBay and now am a bit concerned that it may be a fake. Should I cancel the transaction before it ships? Listing is here, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330451213269&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4432wt_881 Item #330451213269

Thanks in advance for your assistance


----------



## grumpygarfield

nebula3368 said:


> Hello everyone. I just bought my first *nice* watch on eBay and now am a bit concerned that it may be a fake. Should I cancel the transaction before it ships? Listing is here,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330451213269&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_4432wt_881 Item #330451213269
> 
> Thanks in advance for your assistance


It'll be great to ask seller to post the caseback pics as well, not 100% certain but the front pics look genuine. Aging signs of the dial, lume and bezel.

Nothing beats a closeup picture of the swiss movement itself, that's a guarantee for sure. ;-)


----------



## nebula3368

grumpygarfield said:


> It'll be great to ask seller to post the caseback pics as well, not 100% certain but the front pics look genuine. Aging signs of the dial, lume and bezel.
> 
> Nothing beats a closeup picture of the swiss movement itself, that's a guarantee for sure. ;-)


Thanks for your input. Here's the back.


----------



## nebula3368

I've found another 972.613 on eBay that looks different, so I assume one of them is a fake. But which one?

Mine:

















Other one:


----------



## dmr33

nebula3368 said:


> I've found another 972.613 on eBay that looks different, so I assume one of them is a fake. But which one?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other one:


Happy to chime in here.

Same model/size, both authentic, one is just older than the other. Both midsize (###.#13). The TAG with the 2000 on the dial is older and pre 1991.

Cheers,

David


----------



## sscrabble

I posted an individual question before I saw this thread - will try to delete it and add it to here. 
I have come into possession of this (damaged) Tag Heuer watch , but cannot find any reference to the model to see about repairs - can anyone help ?

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/0/0...89996592_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/0/0...89996440_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/0/0...89996440_o.jpg

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/7/0/0...89996649_o.jpg


----------



## bmwfreak

JFLUX13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> A friend of mine has a client who's selling his Carrera ref. CV2014.BA0796. He knows I like this watch, so he asked for pictures of it (below) and sent them to me. Being cautious by nature, I was wondering if someone could tell me if this is an authentic watch or a fake.
> 
> I thank you very much for your help.


Pictures are not the best, but it does look authentic to me.


----------



## rockasons

*Ebay watch: Real or Fake?*

Can you guys help a newb here. Is this Formula 1 Chrono real or a replica? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260634030699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## dmr33

*Re: Ebay watch: Real or Fake?*

Looks correct to me.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Ebay watch: Real or Fake?*

agree. definitely looks authentic


----------



## NotJayKay

Just purchased this and I feel the deal was too good to be true and it's possibly a fake. It's an Ani-Digi CAC111D

Between the price and description, I have my suspicions.








http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150469967796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Edit: He has 100% feedback including some from watches he sold.


----------



## bmwfreak

NotJayKay said:


> Just purchased this and I feel the deal was too good to be true and it's possibly a fake. It's an Ani-Digi CAC111D
> 
> Between the price and description, I have my suspicions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150469967796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Edit: He has 100% feedback including some from watches he sold.


looks real to me.


----------



## tomee

helo.
can anyone confirm if this F1 is authentic


----------



## Eeeb

Caseback and movement pics will tell more but no telltales apparent to me!


----------



## tomee

Eeeb said:


> Caseback and movement pics will tell more but no telltales apparent to me!


heres the caseback


----------



## Eeeb

Still no telltales to me!!


----------



## tomee

Eeeb said:


> Still no telltales to me!!


thanks


----------



## David Lee

Hi please, please help me I already own a beautiful Tag Heuer Brown Carrera which I love, but i really fancy having one of the Monaco Vintage Ltd Edition Steve McQueen watches with the blue and orange stripe. I have been offered a second hand Monaco 24 for £250 and I haven't got a clue if it's fake or the real thing. I never seen one in the flesh so I can't really judge. Probably the price should tell me it's fake but maybe the bloke just dosen't know what they are worth. Can you take a look for me and give an opinion please?


----------



## Eeeb

The price tells all.


----------



## gibby

Hi all,

I'm kinda new here.
I have just got a TAG Automatic Chronograph as a gift from my friend.
However, I wonder if this is the real one or not.
The model is CJF2115.BA0594
Please give me some comments about it.

Thanks in advance,
Gabe


----------



## Eeeb

No obvious problems to me!


----------



## talonop

*real calibre s regatta?*


----------



## David Lee

Thanks thought it might be too good to be true. David


----------



## billermo

gibby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm kinda new here.
> I have just got a TAG Automatic Chronograph as a gift from my friend.
> However, I wonder if this is the real one or not.
> The model is CJF2115.BA0594
> Please give me some comments about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Gabe


looks authentic


----------



## Terps

I assumed this was a fake, but I'd greatly appreciate confirmation that I didn't miss the deal of the century.

Mens Watch - eBay (item 360284408020 end time Aug-01-10 17:08:30 PDT)


----------



## bmwfreak

terps said:


> i assumed this was a fake, but i'd greatly appreciate confirmation that i didn't miss the deal of the century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mens watch - ebay (item 360284408020 end time aug-01-10 17:08:30 pdt)


fake.


----------



## rick58

I recently purchased a Tag WAH1010.BTO717 through Amazon.ca. Everything seems fine but the one thing that bothers me is the serial number. It consists of 3 letters followed by 4 numbers. I'm sure I had read in others posts on this forum that the serial number would be made up of 6 characters.
I'd appreciate any feedback on this.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi guys - Ebay Tags - any watch here is genuine ?

Item number: 290460088896







eBay.com.sg: Tag Heuer Ladies Stainless Steel Swiss Quartz Watch (item 290460088896 end time Aug 09, 2010 09:51:12 SGT)

Item number: 260642732844 







eBay.com.sg: Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre (item 260642732844 end time Aug 05, 2010 16:24:01 SGT)

Item number: 220646366749 







eBay.com.sg: Pre-Owned TAG HEUER CARRERA AUTOMATIC WATCH for SALE (item 220646366749 end time Aug 06, 2010 00:50:00 SGT)

Item number: 260641860706







MIDSIZE TAG HEUER PROFESSIONAL 1000 WATCH (7.23B) - eBay (item 260641860706 end time Aug-06-10 10:22:01 PDT)


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

David Lee said:


> Thanks thought it might be too good to be true. David


TAG hasnt even made that watch yet. It'll be out later this year. Funny how the fakes came out first:-d


----------



## Glockmeister

hi. im new to the thread but would like to know if the watch ive used for 5 years is authentic. it a tag heuer aquaracer automatic, blue dial & bezel, all steel model etched is wb2011.gr8442. havent seen the gr8442 posted but the watch i bought it from is an official distributor here. im not sure what gr8442 means after the wab 2011. cant seem to get a good pic but it is a splitting image of this watch WAB2011.BA0803 Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Mens Watch
thank you for the help in advance.


----------



## Glockmeister

Glockmeister said:


> hi. im new to the thread but would like to know if the watch ive used for 5 years is authentic. it a tag heuer aquaracer automatic, blue dial & bezel, all steel model etched is wb2011.gr8442. havent seen the gr8442 posted but the watch i bought it from is an official distributor here. im not sure what gr8442 means after the wab 2011. cant seem to get a good pic but it is a splitting image of this watch WAB2011.BA0803 Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Mens Watch
> thank you for the help in advance.


would also want to add that most aquaracers when i was buying the watch back in 2005 had NO aquaracer printed on the dial similar to the link above of my timepiece.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Glockmeister said:


> hi. im new to the thread but would like to know if the watch ive used for 5 years is authentic. it a tag heuer aquaracer automatic, blue dial & bezel, all steel model etched is wb2011.gr8442. havent seen the gr8442 posted but the watch i bought it from is an official distributor here. im not sure what gr8442 means after the wab 2011. cant seem to get a good pic but it is a splitting image of this watch WAB2011.BA0803 Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic Mens Watch
> thank you for the help in advance.


If you bought it from an official TAG seller, why the worry?

That AR did have a change with wording on the dial.

The gr8442 is your serial number that is unique to your watch.


----------



## Glockmeister

Wisconsin Proud said:


> If you bought it from an official TAG seller, why the worry?
> 
> That AR did have a change with wording on the dial.
> 
> The gr8442 is your serial number that is unique to your watch.


Thank you Wisconsin Proud. I love the watch and saw that the new models have wordings on the dial. Thought of checking with the experts. I'm thinking of getting the Chronograph Day Date someday if the funds would permit. But the dial color I saw was not available in my region. Nice grey colored face with white markings. Saw it in a shop at the Venetian Vegas. Let's see if I can find one in Asia.  Thanks again for the help.


----------



## veriton08

You guys are doing an awesome job helping people out :-!

Could you help me out as well? I'm planning to buy a couple of TAG watches on eBay, but am mostly a noob when it comes to them.

Item # 300451494389
TAG HEUER MEN'S 2000 SPORT DIVING WATCH 200 MT NR - eBay (item 300451494389 end time Aug-07-10 11:15:45 PDT)

Item # 200503423309
Midsize TAG Heuer Automatic Diver's 200 meters 669.213F - eBay (item 200503423309 end time Aug-10-10 11:40:09 PDT)

If someone could help me find out if these are authentic, I would be really grateful.

Cheers


----------



## Eeeb

There is no doubt the second one is genuine. But the 4.90 is the date the movement entered TAG's inventory and not the calibre (it is an ETA 2824-2).

The first one is probably real but the seller has too few pics to tell...


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

*real or not?*

I know there is a thread for fakes and whatnot, but apparently the computer wont load all the way through to the last post. 
So, I post this...

Real or fake?

(attached)


----------



## yande

*Re: real or not?*

Very similar to mine. If you refer to a couple of posts down, (yesterday) "a little knowedge is dangerous" you may find what you are looking for. I'm a much happier person today.


----------



## veriton08

Eeeb said:


> There is no doubt the second one is genuine. But the 4.90 is the date the movement entered TAG's inventory and not the calibre (it is an ETA 2824-2).
> 
> The first one is probably real but the seller has too few pics to tell...


Thanks a lot dude! b-)


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

*Re: real or not?*

It is real, but buy a new computer first.


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

*Re: real or not?*

lmao good call. 
This one is less than a year old, but a few weeks back I got hit by a car while riding my bike to classes, and my computer made love to the asphalt. 
It under warranty I just have to send it in.


----------



## mikem69

*Re: real or not?*

ouch, hope u are alright. Obviously ur alive but hope injuries werent too bad.


----------



## ChrispyBrownies

*Re: real or not?*

Yea im good, just some bad road rash on the arm I came down on and a bruised up hip, but I was more concered about my bike lol (2008 trek madone 5.5, my baby lol). Luckily all was good, just some tore up handlebar tape which isnt that expensive to get a new roll of it.

When I crashed I figured everything in my backpack was fine since it was after all, in a backpack. Little did I know when I skidded across the asphalt it shredded all the way through the backpack and starting making love to my fragile computer. 
Fragile computer+tough love from asphalt=dee dee dee computer now.

Luckily I dont wear my watches when I ride, as I hate for sweat to get all over them, so I either but them in a hardcase in the backpack or keep them at home.

Thanks for asking though


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: real or not?*

Although not under too cherished by many, in my opinion this is a real cool Monaco. Clean, blue, modern, yet with a cool heritage.


----------



## sdiver68

I'm looking for an old beat up TAG to try my watch restoration skills. I can't imagine it's real but it would be a perfect repair starter watch...

TAG HEUER CHRONOGRAPH MENS WATCH - eBay (item 160463843287 end time Aug-07-10 17:07:38 PDT)

Please don't laugh


----------



## dmr33

sdiver68 said:


> I'm looking for an old beat up TAG to try my watch restoration skills. I can't imagine it's real but it would be a perfect repair starter watch...
> 
> TAG HEUER CHRONOGRAPH MENS WATCH - eBay (item 160463843287 end time Aug-07-10 17:07:38 PDT)
> 
> Please don't laugh


Don't waste your time. Its a replica.

David


----------



## sdiver68

dmr33 said:


> Don't waste your time. Its a replica.
> 
> David


Thank you very much, I thought so but wanted to double check.


----------



## denis_k

*Re: Ebay watch: Real or Fake?*

.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Ebay watch: Real or Fake?*



rockasons said:


> Can you guys help a newb here. Is this Formula 1 Chrono real or a replica? Thanks.
> 
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 Black Quartz Chronograph CAC1110-0 - eBay (item 260634030699 end time Jul-21-10 16:03:30 PDT)


Yes this does look genuine. I have the exact same watch and if you didn't buy this one let me know, I may be able to help you out in buying one. Cheers.


----------



## sestenson

Hey guys, saw this one on the bay (and reported it) after doing some research and discovering the ref. number on the caseback is for a Tag Professional chrono or something along those lines.. I am not a Tag expert but the drawn-on screws on the caseback also seemed "off" :-d
But I'd love to hear some expert opinions.. is this a fake or the best deal on a Monaco ever?

Tag Heuer Monoco Men's Watch - eBay (item 250677651914 end time Aug-11-10 11:28:44 PDT)

BTW, I contacted the seller while the auction was still going and asked her if she could verify the authenticity... she said no. I asked her if it was a real Tag Heuer and she said:
_I have tried to be as honest as I can be with you. I stated in the auction
that I do not know much about this watch other than my son buys the best.
*That is all I know to tell you because he works in surgery and I can't
reach him*. If you want it bid...it you don't ....don't. Thanks._

he works in Surgery huh?.. :rodekaart


----------



## bmwfreak

sestenson said:


> Hey guys, saw this one on the bay (and reported it) after doing some research and discovering the ref. number on the caseback is for a Tag Professional chrono or something along those lines.. I am not a Tag expert but the drawn-on screws on the caseback also seemed "off" :-d
> But I'd love to hear some expert opinions.. is this a fake or the best deal on a Monaco ever?
> 
> Tag Heuer Monoco Men's Watch - eBay (item 250677651914 end time Aug-11-10 11:28:44 PDT)
> 
> BTW, I contacted the seller while the auction was still going and asked her if she could verify the authenticity... she said no. I asked her if it was a real Tag Heuer and she said:
> _I have tried to be as honest as I can be with you. I stated in the auction
> that I do not know much about this watch other than my son buys the best.
> *That is all I know to tell you because he works in surgery and I can't
> reach him*. If you want it bid...it you don't ....don't. Thanks._
> 
> he works in Surgery huh?.. :rodekaart


Look at the subdials. They are for day/date complications rather than a chronograph. Very common in fakes.


----------



## boatdrinks

*Re: Ebay watch: Real or Fake?*

If David (dmr) says it's correct.......it is.


----------



## sestenson

Thanks, bmwfreak! There seemed to be quite a few things wrong with that Monaco, but I definitely didn't catch the subdial thing. I'll keep an eye out for that in the future!


----------



## yande

Just spent the last couple of hours watching tele and reading, "Is my Tag a fake?" posts. Just thought I'd spend a sec to thank (on behalf of others) those ppl that consistantly reply, Eeeb, Nirvana, BMWfreak to name a few. At times it seems such a thankless task. Anyways, to borrow a phrase from the younger generation, You guys rock. If ever down my way, I'd love to buy you a beer and talk about.. you guessed it... time, and the myriad ways modern man has adapted to measure it.


----------



## Eeeb

I would love to take you up on the invitation. In the meantime, I'll just have to down a Fosters on my own 

Thanks for the kind words. It is nice to read them.


----------



## stevemcqueen

What do you guys make of this? Item # 250680327150

HEUER AUTAVIA RE-EDITION 1969 BLACK/ORANGE WATCH - eBay (item 250680327150 end time Aug-14-10 13:31:10 PDT)


----------



## Eeeb

It is not an original 1969 Autavia. TAG did issue 're-editions' and this may be one. But the OASIS etched into the bracelet has me puzzled.

Others will know more, hopefully.


----------



## stevemcqueen

Eeeb said:


> It is not an original 1969 Autavia. TAG did issue 're-editions' and this may be one. But the OASIS etched into the bracelet has me puzzled.
> 
> Others will know more, hopefully.


Eeeb, have you heard of this model being faked at all? If this are indeed the real pictures of this item, it looks like a good fake.


----------



## Eeeb

stevemcqueen said:


> Eeeb, have you heard of this model being faked at all? If this are indeed the real pictures of this item, it looks like a good fake.


Every once in a while I dig around the fake sites. That leads me to believe an awful lot of models are being copied. But they use photos of real TAGs and often show items 'out of stock' (which may never have been in stock). So it is difficult to say.

The latest is to put up a site with lots of fakes priced at about half list. Since the price is a lot higher than most fakes, some suckers convince themselves they are real... until they get one and it can't keep good time and breaks in several months.


----------



## JFLUX13

Eeeb said:


> It is not an original 1969 Autavia. TAG did issue 're-editions' and this may be one. But the OASIS etched into the bracelet has me puzzled.
> 
> Others will know more, hopefully.


I think this 'OASIS' mention may just be a watermark on the picture. The third picture has it on the '12' position index, and it doesn't appear on the second picture of the batch.

As for the watch being a fake or not, I am not knowledgeable enough to make an assumption. Sorry.


----------



## yande

Bump


----------



## yande

Not sure about the watch, looks good, but there was some discussion about this auction on another watch forum. Concensus was that is was one to stay away from due to the lack of credibility on the sellers feedback. Sold one item for $5 and bought items for a few cents. Now they are selling high end watches.. If you look, all his other watches for sale have the same description, apart from the name, and all end within a few hours of each other. Very suspect.


----------



## sheilastahl

So ecstatic to find this wonderful site. I think I've read posts for 24 hours straight. Sorting through some family heirlooms over the past few months and have been stumped by this TAG.

Any feedback would be most appreciated. I have searched and searched for the answers to this watch and have been unsuccessful.

Make, WT12??, series, authenticity, value, etc.

Cheers and thanks for your time.























































Sincerely,
SS


----------



## bmwfreak

sheilastahl said:


> So ecstatic to find this wonderful site. I think I've read posts for 24 hours straight. Sorting through some family heirlooms over the past few months and have been stumped by this TAG.
> 
> Any feedback would be most appreciated. I have searched and searched for the answers to this watch and have been unsuccessful.
> 
> Make, WT12??, series, authenticity, value, etc.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> SS


It appears to be first generation SEL mid-size watch.


----------



## dleong

Hi All,

It's obvious there's a great wealth of knowledge here from people that know about Tags.

I'm thinking about buying this Tag Carrera and just wondering if can get people's opinion if they think it authentic.

Many thanks in advance to you all!

Kind Regards,
Daniel


----------



## Eeeb

Uh Oh! Isn't that a bad rotor? Or did TAG change the center at some point?...


----------



## dleong

Hi Eeeb what do you mean by you think it's a bad rotor?
What does an authentic one look like?
Thanks
Daniel


----------



## brian04

Hi ~

I am new to this site, please for give me if this is the wrong thread.

I got a tag, got it as a gift - formula 1 

on the back of the watch it as wac1112-0 and under is this jp0223

came with the international guarantee card and box.

Here are some pictures

any help would be great..


----------



## dleong

Hi All,
Please be advised that I am a little concerned that Tag Carrera CV2010 that I am thinking of buying has a back plate that is slightly different to some of the original ones.

What I'm mainly concerned about is that around the centre screw is has a gear like shape around the centre screw instead of the four (folds) across each of the 4 axis (ie north, east, south west).

The first image of the watch I am wanting to buy is:










However here are two more images below of the same miodel. 
Could they be perhaps different versions of the same model?


----------



## brian04

*Is My Tag Heuer authentic ...Help*

Hi ~

I am new to this site, please for give me if this is the wrong thread.

I got a tag, got it as a gift - formula 1

on the back of the watch it as wac1112-0 and under is this jp0223

came with the international guarantee card and box.

Here are some pictures

any help would be great..

Thanks.:-s


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Is My Tag Heuer authentic ...Help*

Yes, looks good!


----------



## JFLUX13

dleong said:


> Hi All,
> Please be advised that I am a little concerned that Tag Carrera CV2010 that I am thinking of buying has a back plate that is slightly different to some of the original ones.
> 
> What I'm mainly concerned about is that around the centre screw is has a gear like shape around the centre screw instead of the four (folds) across each of the 4 axis (ie north, east, south west).


I've read in a few threads on this forum that blue screws are usually a sure sign of the timepiece being a fake. Those more knowledgeable will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: Is My Tag Heuer authentic ...Help*

We actually have a specific thread for that. There are some pretty close fake F1s these days, but your watch is not the latest generation F1, not it looks fake.

I am moving your post to the correct thread. Welcome to our FORUM !


----------



## enricodepaoli

awfully redone S/EL



sheilastahl said:


> So ecstatic to find this wonderful site. I think I've read posts for 24 hours straight. Sorting through some family heirlooms over the past few months and have been stumped by this TAG.
> 
> Any feedback would be most appreciated. I have searched and searched for the answers to this watch and have been unsuccessful.
> 
> Make, WT12??, series, authenticity, value, etc.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> SS


----------



## dleong

JFLUX13 thanks for your reply. However I don't think that the centre screw is actualyl blue. It it's simply the reflection.

However what you your thoughts of whether the movement looks authentic?

I know it seems like there are some minor differences however I justed wanted to know for sure.

What does anybody else thinK?
Daniel


----------



## bmwfreak

dleong said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It's obvious there's a great wealth of knowledge here from people that know about Tags.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying this Tag Carrera and just wondering if can get people's opinion if they think it authentic.
> 
> Many thanks in advance to you all!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Daniel


The rotor on this watch = FAKE. I also don't see a micro adjustment lever near the escapement wheel also proving it's a chinese made movement.

see here for more info
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/how-identify-fake-caliber-16-movement-370145.html


----------



## brian04

*Re: Is My Tag Heuer authentic ...Help*



enricodepaoli said:


> We actually have a specific thread for that. There are some pretty close fake F1s these days, but your watch is not the latest generation F1, not it looks fake.
> 
> I am moving your post to the correct thread. Welcome to our FORUM !


Thanks, I would like to open the back and see the movements 
is there a specific number or any type of movement that tag's use !:-s

Thanks enricodepaoli


----------



## brian04

*Re: Is My Tag Heuer authentic ...Help*

Hi~ 
winconsin proud

I open the back and took some pictures of the movement 
would this be the right movement that tag would use

Thanks for your help

Brian.


----------



## sheilastahl

Could you elaborate? Thanks.


----------



## BlueSander

Hi guys,
I'm interested in this used monaco listed on Ebay. It's going to end soon. Please shine some light on this one for me.

Tag Heuer Monaco Automatic - eBay (item 270622572490 end time Aug-20-10 12:11:31 PDT)

Thanks


----------



## yande

BlueSander said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm interested in this used monaco listed on Ebay. It's going to end soon. Please shine some light on this one for me.
> 
> Tag Heuer Monaco Automatic - eBay (item 270622572490 end time Aug-20-10 12:11:31 PDT)
> 
> Thanks


 Not sure if this will help and it looks a little late anyways.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/real-not-433263.html It is a post about the same watch that I have. Not qualified to give a judgement, sorry.


----------



## BrandonK

*Is my Tag Heuer real or fake?*

I just bought this Tag Heuer 2000 Automatic. The buyer is very reputable, and pretty much only sells watches. But I know that doesn't mean he won't sell fakes. I have done as much research on the watch as I could and it looks perfectly legit. The serial and reference number are a bit worn out to me but the seller told me it was the way they were engraved that makes them look faint? Is this true? I just want some extra confirmation that this is a real TAG because pictures and inquiries to the seller can only go so far since I am not very knowledgeable when it comes to watches. I know it may be a bit late to be asking this question since I already purchased the watch, but could you guys tell me if you think anything is fishy? I am pretty sure the watch is legit, but I would just like to know for sure. Thanks,

Tag Heuer 2000 Automatic SS w/SS Band 38mm Case! on eBay.ca (item 380259883151 end time 21-Aug-10 19:30:10 EDT)


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Is my Tag Heuer real or fake?*



BrandonK said:


> I just bought this Tag Heuer 2000 Automatic. The buyer is very reputable, and pretty much only sells watches. But I know that doesn't mean he won't sell fakes. I have done as much research on the watch as I could and it looks perfectly legit. The serial and reference number are a bit worn out to me but the seller told me it was the way they were engraved that makes them look faint? Is this true? I just want some extra confirmation that this is a real TAG because pictures and inquiries to the seller can only go so far since I am not very knowledgeable when it comes to watches. I know it may be a bit late to be asking this question since I already purchased the watch, but could you guys tell me if you think anything is fishy? I am pretty sure the watch is legit, but I would just like to know for sure. Thanks,
> 
> Tag Heuer 2000 Automatic SS w/SS Band 38mm Case! on eBay.ca (item 380259883151 end time 21-Aug-10 19:30:10 EDT)


Looks good to me.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Is my Tag Heuer real or fake?*

100% legit,and it looks a minter as well.


----------



## sheilastahl

Haven't had very much feedback as of today...
If anyone has the time to give more details, I would appreciate it.
Thanks, Sheila



sheilastahl said:


> So ecstatic to find this wonderful site. I think I've read posts for 24 hours straight. Sorting through some family heirlooms over the past few months and have been stumped by this TAG.
> 
> Any feedback would be most appreciated. I have searched and searched for the answers to this watch and have been unsuccessful.
> 
> Make, WT12??, series, authenticity, value, etc.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> SS


----------



## Eeeb

The watch looks original however there are clearly corrosion problems on the dial. It has not had an easy life from the look of the metal scratches.


----------



## dmr33

sheilastahl said:


> So ecstatic to find this wonderful site. I think I've read posts for 24 hours straight. Sorting through some family heirlooms over the past few months and have been stumped by this TAG.
> 
> Any feedback would be most appreciated. I have searched and searched for the answers to this watch and have been unsuccessful.
> 
> Make, WT12??, series, authenticity, value, etc.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> SS


Happy to chime in here.

We're looking at an early, S/el (sports elegance) series midsize two tone. The luminous on the dial is aged. Hands could be replaced which would help a LITTLE.

The completely flat dial also helps date this in the VERY Late 80s to VERY early 90s issue years.

Technically, this is the 2nd version of the S/el as the first version preceded the standard, across the line "Professional" marking on the dial. See attached photos of 1st issues I've sold over the years.

NOTE: the all gold S/el pictured below was NOS sold this year to a lady in South Africa. The pristine condition knocked the socks off the local AD who did the authenticity check. I love finding NOS vintage TAGs.

Cheers,

David


----------



## boatdrinks

*Re: Is my Tag Heuer real or fake?*

It's real.


----------



## gatsuk

*check this out from the infamous fleabay*

Hey guys!
what do you think of this?

"New" TAG HEUER GRAND CARRERA CAV511B.FC6231 Mens Watch - eBay (item 290468215447 end time Sep-01-10 17:51:33 PDT)

thanks!

P.S.

i could've sworn this was a sticky thread.:-s


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: check this out from the infamous fleabay*



gatsuk said:


> ...
> 
> i could've sworn this was a sticky thread.:-s


It tends to be active so stays at the top...

I would closely compare the pics with the actual watches on tagheuer.com... and I am no Grand Carrera whiz but I'd probably bid on it.


----------



## gatsuk

*Re: check this out from the infamous fleabay*

Thanks Eeeb! I'll probably bid on it too. too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## BluezHarpKing

Hi everyone, this is my first post on here but you all have been an awesome resource for researching which Tag Heuer I want to buy. I have decided on a cv2010 and am taking my time to actually buy one. I have come across this one on ebay TAG Heuer Carrera Automatic Chronograph Watch CV2010 - eBay (item 300458974244 end time Aug-28-10 10:34:27 PDT) 
I have placed a low bid, but I JUST realized that the face doesn't even have the proper rings for the cv2010. Is anyone aware of any style that looks like this one? He claims he purchased it from the company TradeInWatches in CA but am wondering if he perhaps got a fake unknowingly. Let me know what you all think but I am quite sure I need to retract my bid and keep looking.


----------



## ericchae

I saw this Tag on craigslist and the owner says he bought it at an estate sale and knows nothing about. I have searched the web and cannot find anything that resembles this watch, fake or real.


----------



## Eeeb

ericchae said:


> I saw this Tag on craigslist and the owner says he bought it at an estate sale and knows nothing about. I have searched the web and cannot find anything that resembles this watch, fake or real.
> 
> View attachment 316494


Jeff Stein did a rogues gallery of Heuer fakes. But, in general, there really is no catalog of TAG Heuer fakes on the net. You can go to the fake sites and look at their pictures but that is useless as they are pics of the real watch and not the fake.

The only place I regularly see pics of fakes is here... like with this watch.


----------



## jason4vu

BluezHarpKing said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on here but you all have been an awesome resource for researching which Tag Heuer I want to buy. I have decided on a cv2010 and am taking my time to actually buy one. I have come across this one on ebay TAG Heuer Carrera Automatic Chronograph Watch CV2010 - eBay (item 300458974244 end time Aug-28-10 10:34:27 PDT)
> I have placed a low bid, but I JUST realized that the face doesn't even have the proper rings for the cv2010. Is anyone aware of any style that looks like this one? He claims he purchased it from the company TradeInWatches in CA but am wondering if he perhaps got a fake unknowingly. Let me know what you all think but I am quite sure I need to retract my bid and keep looking.


It looks nothing like my 2010. I would retract the bid


----------



## BluezHarpKing

jason4vu said:


> It looks nothing like my 2010. I would retract the bid


Response i got from the seller: (let me know what you guys make of it, quick feedback is appreciated, the auction closes tomorrow)

_"First off, I bought this from a reputable firm Tradeinwatches.com, they are also on eBay - also a subsidiary of a company called Watch Works Watch Works. I have an appraisal certificate for the watch which is worth $3400 retail. Here's where it gets confusing. The watch is really a CV2014.BA0794. If you do a google search you'll find it being sold by many Jewelry Stores. The one I chose at the time was the same model but I did not like the red hands, it seems classier without the red hands. Mine is a variation and difficult to find. I remember when I was shopping that I asked for the non-red dial and it was not available until I stumbled on the one I finally purchased from Tradeinwatches. I bought a second Tag from them -a Link Calibre for $1600. I used the description from the certificate which obviously is not as accurate as I would have it. That is my error. Sorry to unnecessarily alarm you or any potential buyers. Frankly, I prefer these models without the rings around the hour and minute chrono dials. I had all my Tags appraised at a Jewelry store here when I had the straps sized for my wrist. I owned four Tags and am reluctantly having to part with them for cash needs. This Carrera is my favorite and the most handsome in my opinion. I am certain that it will be extremely difficult to come across one in the future when I am in a better position to beef up my collection once again. I hope this puts you at ease. The watch I can assure you is authentic. I would not have purchased 2 watches from the same retailer if I wasn't sure as well. Regards and good luck.__"

_It seems plausible, but I'm still weary. :-s


----------



## jason4vu

If it's a 2014 why did he list it as a 2010. Those sub dials do like like the 2014 but I would still be apprehensive with that one.


----------



## TrickyB

*Re: ***Is This Tag Heuer authentic?*** -*

Hi
What a great informative site you have here.
I have been drooling over some of the watches for a few months now thought it was time to register.
Looking at getting a carrera day/date
Seen a few on ebay but missed out on them
spotted this one for sale but it looks a bit dubious
any chance you can have a look and give me your verdict.
Thanks in advance

Mens TAG carrera watch on eBay (end time 06-Sep-10 18:53:47 BST)


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: ***Is This Tag Heuer authentic?*** -*



TrickyB said:


> Hi
> What a great informative site you have here.
> I have been drooling over some of the watches for a few months now thought it was time to register.
> Looking at getting a carrera day/date
> Seen a few on ebay but missed out on them
> spotted this one for sale but it looks a bit dubious
> any chance you can have a look and give me your verdict.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Mens TAG carrera watch on eBay (end time 06-Sep-10 18:53:47 BST)


Poor pics, but chrono subdials do not appear to be correct. Top subdial appears to be 60 minute counter when it should be 30 minute counter.


----------



## TrickyB

I thought it looks suspect myself.
I emailed the seller asking for clearer pictures and also asked if 
inner workings were visible on back of watch.
Reply i got was there were 2 versions one with innards visible and 
one with stainless steel back like this one.
I didnt think you got a carrera without the see through back.
Will avoid looks well dodgy
interesting to see what it fetches all the same


----------



## blasdan

Hi guys.

I'm wondering if I should be reporting this to EBAY. The case back actually appears to have "Singapore Limited" imprinted on it. I want to be sure before I do so in order to avoid needlessly ruining someone's auction.

Thanks.

Dan

TAG HEUER CARRERA CHRONO 41MM CV2014 - eBay (item 220663175595 end time Sep-06-10 10:15:59 PDT)


----------



## europa

Did TH ever make this dial layout, note the '24' register... or is it a fake?


----------



## TrickyB

Hi
This one sold but buyer didnt pay for it.
In negotiation to for seller to relist it again with buy it now.
I think this one looks real but some expert help would be great.

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 (White) on eBay (end time 25-Aug-10 21:13:06 BST)http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....RRENCY=0&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## blasdan

Hey Tricky.

I'm definitely not an expert like Eeeb and the others but I haven't seen counterfeits with the cut-out rotor (yet). The manual isn't for a Caliber 16 though which seems odd...

Dan


----------



## TrickyB

blasdan said:


> Hey Tricky.
> 
> I'm definitely not an expert like Eeeb and the others but I haven't seen counterfeits with the cut-out rotor (yet). The manual isn't for a Caliber 16 though which seems odd...
> 
> Dan


Hi dan
thanks for replying
I did wonder why the manual looks like its for a different watch
might just bite the bullet and get a new one
that way i know its genuine


----------



## Eeeb

blasdan said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should be reporting this to EBAY. The case back actually appears to have "Singapore Limited" imprinted on it. I want to be sure before I do so in order to avoid needlessly ruining someone's auction.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Dan
> 
> TAG HEUER CARRERA CHRONO 41MM CV2014 - eBay (item 220663175595 end time Sep-06-10 10:15:59 PDT)


I can't tell but the probability seems high...


----------



## bmwfreak

TrickyB said:


> Hi
> This one sold but buyer didnt pay for it.
> In negotiation to for seller to relist it again with buy it now.
> I think this one looks real but some expert help would be great.
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 (White) on eBay (end time 25-Aug-10 21:13:06 BST)


It's my opinion that this watch is a fake.

1. The geneva striping on the rotor is not correct
2. The manual is for calibre 3, 5, 7 (NOT calibre 16). I've seen this very often with fakes
3. "lost the warranty card"
4. Box is not correct for watch


----------



## bmwfreak

blasdan said:


> Hey Tricky.
> 
> I'm definitely not an expert like Eeeb and the others but I haven't seen counterfeits with the cut-out rotor (yet).
> 
> Dan


New rotors are being faked. The biggest tell is the number of geneva stripes on the rotor. Should have odd number of geneva stripes with one centrally located stripe. The watch in question has an even number of stripes with the seam of two stripes down the middle. Once the chinese figure this out, it will be nearly impossible to determine authenticity from a photo.


----------



## bmwfreak

blasdan said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm wondering if I should be reporting this to EBAY. The case back actually appears to have "Singapore Limited" imprinted on it. I want to be sure before I do so in order to avoid needlessly ruining someone's auction.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Dan
> 
> TAG HEUER CARRERA CHRONO 41MM CV2014 - eBay (item 220663175595 end time Sep-06-10 10:15:59 PDT)


geneve striping on the rotor does not appear to be correct. Even number. Should have odd number of stripes with one centrally located stripe (not seam).


----------



## enkay

*Does this look Legit?*

I really hesitate when looking at watches from overseas sellers but this guy has 100% feedback and his prices are really not bad.

Anyone's thoughts are appreciated!

Oh and hi! First post.

VINTAGE TAG HEUER KIRIUM SMALL MEN'S WRISTWATCH,NR $1#2 - eBay (item 270629896723 end time Sep-08-10 18:31:04 PDT)

I actually have a Kirium but it doesn't say it on the face. Which is why I am questioning the authenticity. I am also interested in this 1500 the guy has listed :

VINTAGE TAG HEUER 1500 SERIES for MEN, QUARTZ, NR $1$ - eBay (item 280556684497 end time Sep-08-10 18:35:50 PDT)

All input is appreciated. Thanks all.


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Does this look Legit?*

both 100% legit.The signed movements are a pretty good indicator that the watches are genuine.Plus the other things as well like signed crowns,logo'd bracelets,laser etched casebacks,etc.


----------



## TrickyB

Thanks m8 will avoid
cheers for your help


----------



## Renbail

Good day mates

I'm writing this on my father's behalf. He recently bought a TAG watch from a vendor at a local swap meet for about $40. He went home and try to figured out how much it's worth. He, like myself, are not watch enthusiast, but he will try to get a profit from any treasure he obtains at the swap meet.

He has told me that some TAG watches go about $100 to $6000 depending on the quality of the watch. Since I'm the one with the computer smarts, I came here to present to you some pictures of the watch he has bought and will be humbled to accepted any news on whatever or not this watch that my father has bought is worth anything.


----------



## Eeeb

Unfortunately, you have to tell Dad there is not a big market for used fakes like this one. I doubt he can recover $40 on a legitimate market as most won't even list it.


----------



## Renbail

Eeeb said:


> Unfortunately, you have to tell Dad there is not a big market for used fakes like this one. I doubt he can recover $40 on a legitimate market as most won't even list it.


Thanks for the input. I have another question regarding this watch. How can you take if a watch is fake or not?


----------



## Eeeb

Renbail said:


> Thanks for the input. I have another question regarding this watch. How can you take if a watch is fake or not?


On this watch, the bracelet was a dead giveaway. This is a Link bracelet and the real ones come with links that actually split down the middle and are two pieces. This one only has a molded in crease.

In general, a lot of experience looking at these things and a reference of known good watches to compare against helps a lot.

You can read all the posts in this thread and you will learn a lot... if you have the time :-d


----------



## blasdan

bmwfreak said:


> New rotors are being faked. The biggest tell is the number of geneva stripes on the rotor. Should have odd number of geneva stripes with one centrally located stripe. The watch in question has an even number of stripes with the seam of two stripes down the middle. Once the chinese figure this out, it will be nearly impossible to determine authenticity from a photo.


Wow, thanks BMWfreak. Soon the only way to be sure that a watch is authentic will be to buy it new from an AD. I bet that has the manufacturers in a love/hate relationship with counterfeiters...

Dan


----------



## blasdan

bmwfreak said:


> New rotors are being faked. The biggest tell is the number of geneva stripes on the rotor. Should have odd number of geneva stripes with one centrally located stripe. The watch in question has an even number of stripes with the seam of two stripes down the middle. Once the chinese figure this out, it will be nearly impossible to determine authenticity from a photo.


The damn thing sold for 1100.00US!!! I reported it but it wasn't removed... Labor Day Weekend maybe.


----------



## Eeeb

blasdan said:


> The damn thing sold for 1100.00US!!! I reported it but it wasn't removed... Labor Day Weekend maybe.


We have threads full of fakes reported to eBay. Very few were ever removed. Amazing isn't it. You would almost think eBay doesn't care... :-d

Such is the way of the 'Bay...


----------



## bmwfreak

blasdan said:


> The damn thing sold for 1100.00US!!! I reported it but it wasn't removed... Labor Day Weekend maybe.


There are so many fake items on ebay, there is no way they can know every detail about every item. That's why it's important to "buy the seller". If you plan to bid $1,000 on an item, you better do your homework. Fortunately, paypal does provide buyer protection against counterfeit items. It violates ebay policy to list counterfeit items, but ebay doesn't always remove the listings.


----------



## nik_nunez

*Re: Does this look Legit?*

this ebay shop has 8000+ positive feedback so i am assuming they are real, but always worth a check, has anyone got a watch from this company? was it a good experience?

BRAND NEW TAG HEUER CARRERA MENS AUTOMATIC BLACK WATCH - eBay (item 390216661241 end time Oct-06-10 09:36:26 PDT)

thanks


----------



## leolsantos

Hey, guys!
I've been a long time reader, and this is my first post.
Could you please help me to decide if this watch really is authentic:
TAG Heuer Men's CV2014.FT6007 Carrera Automatic Watch - eBay (item 230505230382 end time Aug-24-10 14:23:20 PDT)

Looks genuine to me, but you all are the experts, I hope I could get a confirmation.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eeeb

leolsantos said:


> Hey, guys!
> I've been a long time reader, and this is my first post.
> Could you please help me to decide if this watch really is authentic:
> TAG Heuer Men's CV2014.FT6007 Carrera Automatic Watch - eBay (item 230505230382 end time Aug-24-10 14:23:20 PDT)
> 
> Looks genuine to me, but you all are the experts, I hope I could get a confirmation.
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome!

I see no problems. But I am not really an expert. I only play one on the Internet ;-)


----------



## yande

*Re: Does this look Legit?*



nik_nunez said:


> this ebay shop has 8000+ positive feedback so i am assuming they are real, but always worth a check, has anyone got a watch from this company? was it a good experience?
> 
> You may want to do a google search on this company. Some posts regarding them are not positive at all. Read them and be your own counsel.


----------



## leolsantos

Thanks a lot, man!
Regards!



Eeeb said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I see no problems. But I am not really an expert. I only play one on the Internet ;-)


----------



## gabagool

I am brand new to this site, just signed up. Looked at the site as a "guest" forever. Anyways, looking to buy my first higher end watch and I ran across this watch that someone is selling through this site in the for sale area... any ideas? Looks real to me... thanks for any help.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-tag-heuer-aquaracer-calibre-s-brand-new-447482-post3315062.html

Robert


----------



## Eeeb

Anyone know what the laser etching AM, PM, ..., DAY stuff on the caseback is?


----------



## Comedian

Eeeb said:


> Anyone know what the laser etching AM, PM, ..., DAY stuff on the caseback is?


Those markings are there to help you set the time and calendar.

Check the user manual pages 8 & 9.
http://ww2.tagheuer.com/_documents/manuals/EI2322_en.pdf


----------



## Eeeb

Comedian said:


> Those markings are there to help you set the time and calendar.
> 
> Check the user manual pages 8 & 9.
> http://ww2.tagheuer.com/_documents/manuals/EI2322_en.pdf


Cool! I wish some of my other watches did this :-!


----------



## no one

Hi, just bought this from a reputable but non-authorized dealer, can anyone help confirm if it is an authentic Tag? :thanks

P.S. what threw me off a little was the clasp, not sure why.
Model is a 2010 CV2010.FC6233 but the packaging is different from my other TAG...instruction booklet which was printed in 06, and the box was a little different than my other TAG which says "Swiss Avant-Garde Since 1860" underneath the logo


----------



## no one

*halp me*

Hi, just bought this from a non-authorized dealer, can anyone help confirm if it is an authentic Tag? :thanks

Model is a 2010 CV2010.FC6233 Looks like it arrived in an older box and instruction booklet which was printed in 06

Thanks for your time

View attachment 322307


View attachment 322308


View attachment 322309


View attachment 322310


View attachment 322311


View attachment 322312


View attachment 322313


View attachment 322314


----------



## decipher28

^100% legit

enjoy


----------



## no one

b-) Thanks! appreciate for the feedback! I will :-!


----------



## cleio

is this an authentic Tag? I know its broken, but if its original someone may still be able to use it for parts? Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

cleio said:


> is this an authentic Tag? I know its broken, but if its original someone may still be able to use it for parts? Thanks!


Fake. The use of glass instead of sapphire in the caseback is one clue (I think...). The poor imitation Link bracelet is another.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi guys, just bought this watch from local ebay, meetup and transact.

Model No: WK1213-0 (Blue Dial Mid-size). Lumes glow very brightly.

I've had this one before I sold away and realize that the movement is
incorrect.

The original one should be ETA 955.412 (gold-plated with blue circuit board)

This one is F05.111, check with seller he claim that he had sent to LVMH
for servicing a few years ago.

Is this legit ? I know that the dial, cyrstal, bracelet are geunine and 
very certain that the movement is incorrect, from what I google online, 
this movement is for the F1 WAH1210, WAH1213, etc

Comments anyone ? Is this the official replacement by LVMH 
- i.e. ETA 955.412 replaced by F05.111?


----------



## Eeeb

Assuming no features are lost/no changes in casing or operation/same hardware footprint, then a movement replacement will almost always get you what is actively being sold now. The ETA 955.412 was phased out years ago.

Personally I am as much a movement collector as I am an encasement collector so I'd be irritated. But the practice of using current replacements is normal... indeed, some are doing it now on their less expensive mechanical movements... and Swatches require full watch replacement!


----------



## grumpygarfield

Eeeb said:


> Assuming no features are lost/no changes in casing or operation/same hardware footprint, then a movement replacement will almost always get you what is actively being sold now. The ETA 955.412 was phased out years ago.
> 
> Personally I am as much a movement collector as I am an encasement collector so I'd be irritated. But the practice of using current replacements is normal... indeed, some are doing it now on their less expensive mechanical movements... and Swatches require full watch replacement!


Thanks Eeeb. The seller has a reputable feedback, so I guess this one is legit then.

I also saw ETA 955.412 being sold on US ebay for only US$22, do you think it's a good idea to change the movement so as to maintain its original "2000" format ?


----------



## thangvan

Hi guys,

I've just bought my first luxury timepiece from Amazon (sold by Amazon). As soon as I received the watch, I brought it to LVMH to check authenticity. The woman overthere just took a good look at my watch, using a magnifier, then she confirmed it is original.

Amazing! How could you confirm it is original without opening it? Is it possible that the watch case is original, but the movement is PRC or Japan made? I have no doubt about LVMH staff's confirmation. Just wondering how they could tell so.

In addition, although my watch does not worldwide guarantee card as I bought it on Amazon, LVMH still did sizing and adjust date/time for me for free. Excellent service!!


----------



## Eeeb

If you have a watch in hand with a loupe and you really know what you are looking for, you can tell a fake quite quickly. The devil is in the detail(ing)...


----------



## Neild

Hi everyone,
this is my first post and my first Tag Heuer purchase it's an Aquaracer model CAF101F.BA021 bought online, I just want make sure it's authentic and did the right move by buying online.
Here are some pictures of the watch.
Any observations or comments would be greatly appreciated.


Regards
Neil


----------



## Eeeb

neild said:


> hi everyone,
> this is my first post and my first tag heuer purchase it's an aquaracer model caf101f.ba021 bought online, i just want make sure it's authentic and did the right move by buying online.
> Here are some pictures of the watch.
> Any observations or comments would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> neil


*caf101f.ba0821

*Looks real. I haven't seen the fakes get the diver helmet right...


----------



## Neild

Eeeb said:


> *caf101f.ba0821
> 
> *Looks real. I haven't seen the fakes get the diver helmet right...


Thanks Feeb ! feel better.


----------



## Rooftop-Special

Hello Everyone.

I bought this yesterday. It's a Aquaracer and I know it the older model.

I took it to Jared's and the manager said he thought it was real. It feels/looks authentic to me. I'd like some confirmation from the powers to be, it'll ease my mind.

Thanks All,

Casey


----------



## Eeeb

The WAF2110 is still available from TAG. This one looks real to me... again, the caseback on fakes is not as nice.


----------



## Rooftop-Special

Eeeb said:


> The WAF2110 is still available from TAG. This one looks real to me... again, the caseback on fakes is not as nice.


Yeah, but the dial is slightly different on the new one, at least the one shown on TAGS website. Also the words "Swiss Made" is slightly higher on the dial on the newest Aquaracer.

I'm having a hard time finding an older model authentic one to compare.

Thanks for the help,

Casey


----------



## Holo

Hi All,

Just won this older (80's?) 2000 series professional on an auction today, probably should have posted here beforehand. Seller guarantees it is real and from the (post purchase) research I have done it appears to be genuine, but confirmation from you guys would be great :-!


























Thanks!


----------



## decipher28

^100% authentic


----------



## Holo

decipher28 said:


> ^100% authentic


Thanks. My first tag, can't wait for it to arrive b-)


----------



## mjdsilva

Sorry, please delete


----------



## kizerman86

Do you mind attaching actual image files, rather than PDF files?

No offense, but this is your first post, and PDF files are commonly exploited to carry trojans/viruses. Not to mention unnecessary in this instance.

Again, no offense, but I won't be downloading a random PDF.


----------



## mjdsilva

Sorry about posting .pdfs...I'm wasn't paying attention

Well, 
I have my eye on this Mercedes Benz SLR chronograph and am wondering if the authenticity of the watch can be determined by these pictures.]


----------



## mustainegab

Hi Im new to the world of watches and for some reason I like the Tag heuer brand Im about to buy one off ebay and seeing that there are many cheap imitations and such I would like to know if you think this one is real:

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

The seller wants 650 dlls for it and I know its hard to say if it is a good deal or not but would you say is an average" price fir this kind of watch?

thanks in advance|>


----------



## Eeeb

mustainegab said:


> Hi Im new to the world of watches and for some reason I like the Tag heuer brand Im about to buy one off ebay and seeing that there are many cheap imitations and such I would like to know if you think this one is real:
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices
> 
> The seller wants 650 dlls for it and I know its hard to say if it is a good deal or not but would you say is an average" price fir this kind of watch?
> 
> thanks in advance|>


The first pic is from the TAG website and is not a pic of the watch. That always makes me suspicious. But there are no 'tells' showing on the other pics. I would assume it is real but I wouldn't pay what is being asked. Be patient and better values will be found.


----------



## hellomoto1

Does this look real?

Tag Heuer Carrera calibre 16 day date automatic chrono on eBay (end time 10-Oct-10 21:17:36 BST)


----------



## decipher28

^100% legit


----------



## sdprof

First time poster.
Picked up this watch at a garage sale, and from all I've been able to find on the 'net, it looks to be genuine. The movement is labeled as Swiss made - saw that when a local jeweler replaced the battery for me. I'd like any confirmation.

The chrono bezel is a bit scratched and dinged, but otherwise the watch is in pretty good shape. I need at least one sizing link (18mm) to fit it comfortably to my wrist.

Thanks


----------



## freddyk

Sorry I should really have posted this here......such a newbie!!

Hi folks I'm afraid I am another of those long time lurkers - to be honest with you I wish I owned a TAG as quite a few of the models appeal to me but my budget precludes a lot of them so I am keeping a keen eye for bargains. Unfortunately with most high end products fakes are a big problem and I can't tell the difference between a real and a fake apart from what I read on these forums.

I trawled through the forums looking for this type of watch and whilst I found similar ones I couldn't find this design so it leads me to think its a fake. I only have 1 pic at the moment but will try and provide more tomorrow but from this pic can anyone tell me the model and if it looks a blatant fake? :thanks


----------



## yande

sdprof said:


> First time poster.
> Picked up this watch at a garage sale, and from all I've been able to find on the 'net, it looks to be genuine. The movement is labeled as Swiss made - saw that when a local jeweler replaced the battery for me. I'd like any confirmation.
> 
> The chrono bezel is a bit scratched and dinged, but otherwise the watch is in pretty good shape. I need at least one sizing link (18mm) to fit it comfortably to my wrist.
> 
> Thanks


Looks good to me, but I am no expert. I have one very similar and found a link for the jubilee bracelet on EBay. My link came from the UK. I love this little watch. Someone may be able to clear this up, but like yours yours, mine has the black date wheel, whereas others I have seen have a white date wheel, which I would prefer due to being easier to read. Good luck


----------



## Eeeb

I've never seen green indices on a TAG. This watch smells to me.... Movement pics would help.


----------



## dmr33

freddyk said:


> Sorry I should really have posted this here......such a newbie!!
> 
> Hi folks I'm afraid I am another of those long time lurkers - to be honest with you I wish I owned a TAG as quite a few of the models appeal to me but my budget precludes a lot of them so I am keeping a keen eye for bargains. Unfortunately with most high end products fakes are a big problem and I can't tell the difference between a real and a fake apart from what I read on these forums.
> 
> I trawled through the forums looking for this type of watch and whilst I found similar ones I couldn't find this design so it leads me to think its a fake. I only have 1 pic at the moment but will try and provide more tomorrow but from this pic can anyone tell me the model and if it looks a blatant fake? :thanks


Its a fake. Anytime you see an Applied TAG Heuer Logo on the dial, its fake. It should be painted.

D


----------



## BlueSander

Hi guys,
Found this watch here ( Tag Heuer Monaco Diamond Black Mens Womens Unisex Watch - eBay (item 300476650870 end time Oct-14-10 09:52:55 PDT) ). The seller is within 1hr and a half drivng away. I like the watch and hope that the price will stay in my budget. What is you guys' opinion on authenticity of this watch? I have seen a few fake watches, although most are very easy to spot out but I have heard about some good replica. Hopefully this isn't one.
Thanks


----------



## yande

BlueSander said:


> Hi guys,
> Found this watch here ( Tag Heuer Monaco Diamond Black Mens Womens Unisex Watch - eBay (item 300476650870 end time Oct-14-10 09:52:55 PDT) ). The seller is within 1hr and a half drivng away. I like the watch and hope that the price will stay in my budget. What is you guys' opinion on authenticity of this watch? I have seen a few fake watches, although most are very easy to spot out but I have heard about some good replica. Hopefully this isn't one.
> Thanks


Personally I'd take care here. Pics are not good enough for me to be conclusive, but having said that, the seller has only sold 2 items before, and that would be enough for me to forget it. Any watch that carries a precious stones certificate, from what I have read here before, I'd also be suspect about. Below is a link to a similar Tag Monaco that I have, though not sure if that is going to be of any help. I am no expert, just my opinion. Cal 6 movement originally by ETA.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/little-knowedge-dangerous-432911-post3226470.html#post3226470


----------



## IAF65

Hi All,
great website 
Like some others i have been lurking for a while, reading and trying to learn.
If one off you can tell me if this is authentic or not I would be most greatful
and also as it is not working is worth getting repaired?
Thanks in advance.



















sorry if the pics are to big


----------



## Eeeb

Sorry. Fake. Cheap movement. Bad rotor. And I don't think Aquaracers have ever come in Chronometer ratings... Not worth fixing.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi guys, looking to buy this Tag Heuer from ebay, it looks legit and genuine to me, however the only thing that's skeptical is the serial no:

Model no: WAF1110
Serial No: ERQ0563

TAG HEUER AQUARACER MENS WATCH MODELWAF 1110 - eBay (item 190456536121 end time Oct-19-10 06:51:50 PDT)

Item No: 190456536121

I thought aquaracers serial nos normally come in XX1234 (XX = alphabets), i.e. 2 alpha characters followed by 4 digits.

Comments anyone ?


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> Hi guys, looking to buy this Tag Heuer from ebay, it looks legit and genuine to me, however the only thing that's skeptical is the serial no:
> 
> Model no: WAF1110
> Serial No: ERQ0563
> 
> TAG HEUER AQUARACER MENS WATCH MODELWAF 1110 - eBay (item 190456536121 end time Oct-19-10 06:51:50 PDT)
> 
> Item No: 190456536121
> 
> Comments anyone ?


Looks legit to me too.


----------



## grumpygarfield

bmwfreak said:


> Looks legit to me too.


Thanks bmwfreak! I'll go ahead and I'm also keen in this one

eBay.com.sg: TAG HEUER Aquaracer 2000 Automatic Black Dial (item 320602669930 end time Oct 19, 2010 21:27:24 SGT)

Model is WAB2010 black dial face using ETA 2824 movement.

Seller is willing to meetup, open back case to verify before making payment.

From some of the previous reviews of automatic movements, is there anything to notice like whether:

1. eta 2824 movement are all gold plated ?
2. Rotor signed with Tag Heuer word(s) ?
3. Tag Heuer signed in black or gold ?

Anyone holding this watch with the ETA 2824 movement pictures would be great!

Care to share ?


----------



## mac19788

sorry see the pics below.. i have resized them


----------



## mac19788

Please help me verify this watch, thanks in advance


----------



## decipher28

^legit and so is the the aquaracer 2000 automatic from singapore


----------



## mac19788

decipher28 said:


> ^legit and so is the the aquaracer 2000 automatic from singapore


COOL thanks for the reply, im planning to change the bezel, hopefully i can get one


----------



## grumpygarfield

travis1985 said:


> Been corresponding with a gent, and this looks like a 2000 classic to me...but he is saying it is an aquaracer.
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> what do you think it might be worth?
> 
> Thanks!!


This is not aquaracer series, this belongs to the 2000 "WK" series, If it's a full size - WK1113, Midsize - WK1213, Ladies - WK1413


----------



## grumpygarfield

Tag2000 said:


> I bought an Aquaracer model WAB2010.BA0804 recently (picture on the left) but noticed that the marking on the face having the word "AQUARACER" before the word "Automatic" and "300 Meters". The same model (one on the right) does NOT have the marking "AQUARACER" on the face. Which model is newer? Fake?
> 
> Thanks!


Your pictures appear to be taken from a stock photos, and yes both of them are authentic.

The later production is the one with Aquaracer markings on the dial, the "Automatic" is the older version.


----------



## grumpygarfield

sbeams said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> A local guy is selling a Tag Heuer 2000 (#WK-1113) Quartz watch for $500. He said he bought it 6-7 years ago and has all the papers to go with it and he says it's in very good condition. He provided these pictures but we will meet in person so I can check it out :-! Still I rather be sure before going.
> 
> Is this watch authentic? Is $500 it a bad price for a 6-7 year old quartz or should I forget about it?
> 
> Thank you guys in advance! |>


Appears authentic to me, normally for 2000 series, a common tell-tale sign is the green/red logo for quartz movements.


----------



## grumpygarfield

j.a.p said:


> Still curious. Through my research I'm 99% sure it's legit but would like some reassurance. Thanks to anyone able to help.


Yup - original and authentic WAB1110 quartz eta F06.111 movement.


----------



## Cracow

Sorry, wrong topic :/


----------



## Cracow

Hi there!
I got 2 TH's and I hope both are authentic. Nevertheless I want to be sure, so - please, take a look!


----------



## bmwfreak

Cracow said:


> Hi there!
> I got 2 TH's and I hope both are authentic. Nevertheless I want to be sure, so - please, take a look!


They look authentic to me. The movements look correct. Nice pair!


----------



## erchie84

Hi
was wondering if anyone can help me with the real or fake question as im looking to buy this any help is appreciated


----------



## bmwfreak

erchie84 said:


> Hi
> was wondering if anyone can help me with the real or fake question as im looking to buy this any help is appreciated


It looks authentic from the pictures.


----------



## MrTW

It would be great if anyone would be able to give me an oppinion on the below Carrera?

Appearantly the watch was bought over two years ago.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## bmwfreak

MrTW said:


> It would be great if anyone would be able to give me an oppinion on the below Carrera?
> 
> Appearantly the watch was bought over two years ago.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


Can't say for sure without better movement pics. The Carrera is very well faked.


----------



## tj001

Hi,

First Post so thought I'd introduce my watch, It would be great if anyone could comment on the 200m Proffesional I bought last week, Didn't come with any packaging but did get it from a reputable non-AD jeweller. I blanked out the serial no, not sure if that was needed but didn't think it would hurt

Pleased with the watch feels and looks very nice, would like to get the correct boxes and paperwork with it, but I know how hard that can be 

Thanks for any opinions you guys give.


----------



## Eeeb

I always wonder why serial numbers are blanked out... I'm not sure why. However, they are a good way of occasionally finding fakes as they usually have the same number for all similar fakes.

Anyway, this one looks good but a movement pic would help make sure.


----------



## tj001

Eeeb said:


> I always wonder why serial numbers are blanked out... I'm not sure why. However, they are a good way of occasionally finding fakes as they usually have the same number for all similar fakes.
> 
> Anyway, this one looks good but a movement pic would help make sure.


Thanks for that Feeb,

I'm pretty happy with the watch, sits nice on my wrist and keeps excellent time. Would like to show the movement but won't be opening it up just yet (hopefully) 

waiting for the Jeweller to see if they can find the packaging as they have recently moved, if not It looks like i'll be on the hunt for the boxes etc.

Thanks again.


----------



## Clouseau

*


----------



## Cracow

It's not mine - but I would liek to know your opinion about this watch. Is it oryginal?













Thx in advance!


----------



## bmwfreak

Cracow said:


> It's not mine - but I would liek to know your opinion about this watch. Is it oryginal?
> 
> Thx in advance!


Need better movement pic to be sure.


----------



## kuutee

Is this fake? Looks like it, but seller is pretty reliable,can it be older model?


----------



## Eeeb

Can't tell from the pics... best is pics of the movement.


----------



## kuutee

Can you tell me about those dials, I have never seen anything like it. And rubber band looks odd.


----------



## tab

hi new to this site, I am a member of tz, I would just like to ask is my tag real


----------



## decipher28

^ yes watch is real.


----------



## tab

decipher28 said:


> ^ yes watch is real.


  decipher28 much appreciated


----------



## bmwfreak

kuutee said:


> Is this fake? Looks like it, but seller is pretty reliable,can it be older model?


FAKE Carrera. Subdials are not correct. 9:00 subdial is a 7 day calendar along with 24 hour and 12 hour counters.


----------



## brian92

Hi there

I am thinking about buying my first TAG, and was wondering if anyone could verify that whether this is an authentic TAG?

It is a Formula 1 CAH1110 from 2007 apparently. 

I am a complete newbie to watches, so any help is much appreciated.


----------



## brian92

the back of the watch as well


----------



## decipher28

looks good to me.i say legit


----------



## brian92

Decipher28

Thanks very much. 

much appreciated


----------



## isnoface

Real or fake? Not the best pics...I know.


----------



## Eeeb

Can't hardly tell but it doesn't feel good to me. Maybe better pics or someone more familiar with this Carrera would make that feeling go away.

So the 8-Ball says 'Please Ask Again' ...


----------



## isnoface

Yeah, the blurry pics make it suspect to mee too.


----------



## isnoface

Ok, here's another. This one has clearer pics but the caseback shot could be closer. Will it work?


----------



## Eeeb

Anyone know these well enough to make a definitive judgment?? The caseback pic has the UPC strategically placed -- but the level of finish is the same as my Chinese made 7750 which is not a good omen. Others will hopefully know more. If you are about to 'pull the trigger', wait.


----------



## isnoface

There will be no trigger pulling until I'm sure. Something will come along.


----------



## Watch-U-Say?

isnoface said:


> Real or fake? Not the best pics...I know.
> 
> View attachment 352535
> View attachment 352536
> View attachment 352537
> View attachment 352538


That's a Gen. Movement and date window confirm it for me.


----------



## Watch-U-Say?

isnoface said:


> Ok, here's another. This one has clearer pics but the caseback shot could be closer. Will it work?
> 
> View attachment 352954
> View attachment 352955
> View attachment 352956
> View attachment 352958


This one concerns me a great deal. The movement doesn't look right to me, hard to tell what the date window looks like, though the dial printing does seem right on. For the life of me though, I can't understand why any self respecting dealer would put a sticker on the back of this watch. Just for that, I'd pass. To me, it just says "this is inventory, not a luxury timepiece." I get the sense that if there was an issue, the response would be "tough luck." That's my humble opinion.


----------



## Watch-U-Say?

tab said:


> hi new to this site, I am a member of tz, I would just like to ask is my tag real


This is a Gen.  BTW, you can take that plastic sticker off now.


----------



## Watch-U-Say?

tj001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First Post so thought I'd introduce my watch, It would be great if anyone could comment on the 200m Professional I bought last week, Didn't come with any packaging but did get it from a reputable non-AD jeweler. I blanked out the serial no, not sure if that was needed but didn't think it would hurt
> 
> Pleased with the watch feels and looks very nice, would like to get the correct boxes and paperwork with it, but I know how hard that can be
> 
> Thanks for any opinions you guys give.


Too easy- this is a Gen. As far as blocking out the serial number, I wouldn't worry about bothering with that.


----------



## bmwfreak

isnoface said:


> Real or fake? Not the best pics...I know.
> 
> View attachment 352535
> View attachment 352536
> View attachment 352537
> View attachment 352538


Looks authentic to me.


----------



## ravi

Hello,
I bought Tag Heuer Automatic Chronograph Day-Date CV2A10.BA0796. Is it real ? of fake ? What do you think ?



















Some polish forum said that it is FAKE one... but i'm not sure they're right. 
Thank you in advance! Greetings from Poland!


----------



## bmwfreak

ravi said:


> Hello,
> I bought Tag Heuer Automatic Chronograph Day-Date CV2A10.BA0796. Is it real ? of fake ? What do you think ?
> View attachment 353756
> View attachment 353757
> View attachment 353758
> 
> Some polish forum said that it is FAKE one... but i'm not sure they're right.
> Thank you in advance! Greetings from Poland!


This one appears to be authentic. It appears to have a centrally located geneve stripe on the rotor. Most of the fakes I've seen have a seam, not the stripe in the middle. See thread below...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/how-identify-fake-caliber-16-movement-370145.html

Not to say the counterfeiters haven't recently changed production to better simulate the authentic watch.


----------



## luthatron

hi

new to this, been offered this for £170 - does it look genuine to you?









thanks in advance!


----------



## Eeeb

Yes, it is a genuine human hand with a watch-type device attached... beyond that we need better pics.


----------



## luthatron

haha.

i haven't bought it yet, so i can't get better pics.

i realise you can't be totally sure, but is it possible to tell if it's a fake from the pics? i.e. something is in the wrong place/wrong design?

i realise you can't verify it as genuine, but can anyone verify it as a fake?

thanks.


----------



## Watch-U-Say?

luthatron said:


> hi
> 
> new to this, been offered this for £170 - does it look genuine to you?
> 
> View attachment 353917
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!


Fist, I always get annoyed with people who think they can sell something like this by sending a photo that looks like they took it in their mother's closet with a flashlight. The long hair in the background gives me the willies. Unless the seller can give you a better photo, I'd move on. Besides, you never know what might be lurking in the crud that will surely be built up in the nooks and crannies of this thing. :shiver: BTW, there's no way that hand ever had that watch pass over it to the wrist....


----------



## decipher28

luthatron said:


> haha.
> 
> i haven't bought it yet, so i can't get better pics.
> 
> i realise you can't be totally sure, but is it possible to tell if it's a fake from the pics? i.e. something is in the wrong place/wrong design?
> 
> i realise you can't verify it as genuine, but can anyone verify it as a fake?
> 
> thanks.


it is hard to be 100% accurate on the authenticity of that watch going soley on the picture.

However if i had to stick my head on the line and say one way or the other,then to me it looks ok.

It would be much more reassuring to have a few more detailed pics,or if thats not possible then at least ask for the caseback model number and do some comparisions.

hope that helps a bit


----------



## big929

Hey Guys!

I have been looking for a Grand Carrera Calibre 36 Calipre RS and came across one on ebay for $2100 AU, knowing what the rrp is i thought it would be too good to be true so i asked for more pictures.

I have been comparing the face to the picture on the Tag website and some i have seen instore, this is what i have found: 

No Red ring on crown
Tag logo (colour looks off?)
The calipre looks different (doesnt have the kink in the line between the 12 and 6 oclock, this one looks to be straight)
Date window looks to be on wrong angle
Chronograph windows seem to be different fonts and layout (100th/1sec dial doesnt have the right numbers and the number 9 is displayed as '09' )
Secondary crown is a dome shape rather than a cylinder
1/10thsec PRECISION is written on black, TAG site has it on white
When TAG refer to a 'smoked case back' does that mean you cant see through it?

any help much appreciated.
Regards
Adam


----------



## Eeeb

I agree with where you are heading... it is not real. TAG also says the caseback is "Double sapphire case back sealed by 6 screws" which this counterfeit lacks...


----------



## big929

Eeeb said:


> I agree with where you are heading... it is not real. TAG also says the caseback is "Double sapphire case back sealed by 6 screws" which this counterfeit lacks...


i counted 5 but imagine the 6th would be there? however they are a phillips head not a blade as per other tag photos i have seen


----------



## Eeeb

The point was it is not a metal case but a sapphire crystal caseback.... transparent!


----------



## Trent Stollery

Hey all,

My brother just sent me this watch with no explanation as to what it is or where he got it.
Its a awesome looking watch and I love it but the question comes up as to if it is real and if so what model it is.
I have a feeling its a cal 1887 but I have no idea how to tell if its real.




























Thanks for any help in advance

Trent


----------



## Eeeb

The easiest way to tell if it is real is to open the caseback and see what is inside.

Of course, I thought these had transparent casebacks...


----------



## bmwfreak

Trent Stollery said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My brother just sent me this watch with no explanation as to what it is or where he got it.
> Its a awesome looking watch and I love it but the question comes up as to if it is real and if so what model it is.
> I have a feeling its a cal 1887 but I have no idea how to tell if its real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance
> 
> Trent


It's a fake copy of a Carrera Cal 1887. Not authentic.


----------



## iokeg

Hi I am new here. Been trying to read up as much so i don't get fleeced buying a fake with my hard earned money. I am looking at this TH chronograph CJ1112 for sale- everything looks genuine but I still have a funny feeling it a very good quality replica. Any idea? about this?








Please wait
Image not available

Please wait
Image not available


----------



## Eeeb

Are the links split and are actually 2 pieces or are they 1 piece with a 'seam' down the middle? If the latter, FAKE ALERT! 

A pic of the movement will tell more... but I see nothing that troubles me. Others might.


----------



## decipher28

the (cj1112) quartz chrono looks legit to me.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I agree. I don't recall a fake using that movement. All else looks good, too.



decipher28 said:


> the (cj1112) quartz chrono looks legit to me.


----------



## iokeg

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I agree. I don't recall a fake using that movement. All else looks good, too.


Thanks everyone. There is another pic on the bracelet- looks good to me. I read from the TH registration website that "*NOTE: If your timepiece is a certified chronometer it will have a 6-digit number without letters*". Should this watch serial be starting with numbers too?









Please wait
Image not available


----------



## bmwfreak

iokeg said:


> Thanks everyone. There is another pic on the bracelet- looks good to me. I read from the TH registration website that "*NOTE: If your timepiece is a certified chronometer it will have a 6-digit number without letters*". Should this watch serial be starting with numbers too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please wait
> Image not available


No. this watch is not a chronometer.


----------



## popcornnbunny

Hi like to buy a watch from e-bay, anyone can help to see is it gen? Thank for the help.eBay.com.sg: TAG HEUER KIRIUM WL1213 1 YR WARRANTY (item 370461624309 end time Dec 10, 2010 05:36:51 SGT)


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

That watch is a chrono*graph*, not a chron*ometer. *Chronograph is a stopwatch, chronometer is a certification from COSC attesting to its accuaracy with -4 to +6 seconds per day.



iokeg said:


> Thanks everyone. There is another pic on the bracelet- looks good to me. I read from the TH registration website that "*NOTE: If your timepiece is a certified chronometer it will have a 6-digit number without letters*". Should this watch serial be starting with numbers too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please wait
> Image not available


----------



## decipher28

popcornnbunny said:


> Hi like to buy a watch from e-bay, anyone can help to see is it gen? Thank for the help.eBay.com.sg: TAG HEUER KIRIUM WL1213 1 YR WARRANTY (item 370461624309 end time Dec 10, 2010 05:36:51 SGT)


watch is genuine


----------



## vermouth

I bought a couple of Vostoks on fleabay, and it never occurred to me that there could be counterfeits of such cheap watches. Are these legitimate?













Komandirskie (missing the bezel)








Amphibia, from this auction. This is the watch that I'm mos skeptical of. I haven't found pictures of any similar Amphibias online.​


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Maybe take this to the vostok forum for more expertise?


----------



## vermouth

Yeah, I didn't notice until after posting that I was in the wrong subforum. I've reposted the question there.


----------



## Zerofail

I am looking around trying to locate a decent CW2111. I found this one on the Bay and would greatly appreciate everyone's insights on the watch. I don't have a lot of experience with Tag's and really don't want to buy a fake if possible.  I talked to the owner and they said this one was orginally a gift. They have the boxes and manuals however no warranty card. The pictures are not stellar.

Tag Heuer Monaco CW2111-0 Men's Black watch - eBay (item 200551731177 end time Dec-10-10 14:25:24 PST)


----------



## yande

Re Monaco CW2111-0
I would not rush that one. I have the WW2110-0 with a Cal 6 movement and it looks nothing like this one. Compared to mind, hands are wrong, including sub dial hands, hour indicators are wrong, and I thought it came with a clear case back and Cal 6 movement. *I could be completely wrong,* but seeing as there are a few days to go, I'd hold off until one of the better watch minds chimes in. Take care
regards mark


----------



## Zerofail

Thanks for the insights Mark. This one doesn't give me a "warm and fuzzy" so I think I am going to pass.


----------



## r00kis

Hi to all,

Can anyone advise if this watch is legit?

http://s930.photobucket.com/albums/ad146/g-ravek/TagHeuer%20Carrera%20cal5/

Thanks in advance


----------



## decipher28

the carrera calibre 5 is legit,i know the seller and have purchased legitimate items from him.

regarding the monaco there isn't enough good indications for me to be able to tell weather is genuine or not.Its a model which is faked a heck of alot.

I would like to see papers,movement pic if possible and lots more detailed pics before deciding.If you have any doubts what so ever,its not worth risking it.Especially when spending that amount of coin,plus there will be lots more of those that turn up which will be less dubious.


----------



## csimp

the Monaco looks like a CW2111 but you would wanna see movement pics. I believe Yanda is thinking of a CAW not a CW ... the new CAW comes with a sapphire back and front whereas the CW comes with a plexi crystal no crystal backside.


----------



## yande

Sorry for any confusion, and as far as model numbers, now i am confused, but I was thinking of this one, mine


















As I said, I could be completely wrong, for at first I thought this was a fake, due to the (ETA) lettering inside, but that was a long time ago, and thanks to WUS, and this particular thread, I am now a lot wiser. Truth be known, back then, I was expecting to see a "Tag Heuer" movement inside, seeing as it is called a Tag heuer Cal 6 but as i said, that was a long........
Regards to all.


----------



## csimp

The CW's came without the sapphire backs and plexi crystal but the WW's came with all the good stuff. now they're make all the new Monaco's Chronos with the sapphire and exhibition backs.


----------



## charles7

Hi, new to this thread. I am interested in buying the Link Quartz watch from the following ebay link:
Tag Link Watch on eBay (end time 09-Dec-10 09:40:33 GMT)

Could any of the experts kindly authentic the watch? Thanks in advance.


----------



## csimp

looks fine to me...its just kinda funny how it looks like on the warranty card where the ref number is supposed to be it almost looks like they wrote Link Auto lol..dunno why but 
the watch looks ok.


----------



## nemo1966

Could some kind expert please let me know if this watch is legit? Any help would be appreciated.




























thank you


----------



## Eeeb

It looks nice and it looks real! Welcome to the TAG Heuer forum where we are all Link'ed together


----------



## Tukjaer

Can anyone please tell me if this is the real deal?

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chrono


----------



## Eeeb

It's real. Someone once said what the marking on the back means... But I don't remember. Maybe some searching will find it.


----------



## stevemcqueen

What do you all make of this Monaco Sixty Nine? Real, or fake? I was leaning towards real but I don't know a lot about these watches.

Brand New Tag Heuer Monaco Sixty Nine Watch CW9110 FLIP - eBay (item 230564450217 end time Dec-21-10 15:08:42 PST)

Thanks!


----------



## grumpygarfield

tj001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First Post so thought I'd introduce my watch, It would be great if anyone could comment on the 200m Proffesional I bought last week, Didn't come with any packaging but did get it from a reputable non-AD jeweller. I blanked out the serial no, not sure if that was needed but didn't think it would hurt
> 
> Pleased with the watch feels and looks very nice, would like to get the correct boxes and paperwork with it, but I know how hard that can be
> 
> Thanks for any opinions you guys give.
> 
> View attachment 348229
> View attachment 348230
> View attachment 348231
> View attachment 348232
> View attachment 348233
> View attachment 348234


No worries mate! You got yourself a real genuine deal! I had this watch sometime back - it's a full-size 2000 quartz series!


----------



## stevemcqueen

stevemcqueen said:


> What do you all make of this Monaco Sixty Nine? Real, or fake? I was leaning towards real but I don't know a lot about these watches.
> 
> Brand New Tag Heuer Monaco Sixty Nine Watch CW9110 FLIP - eBay (item 230564450217 end time Dec-21-10 15:08:42 PST)
> 
> Thanks!


Answered my own question. Looks very fake.


----------



## andywdj

Hi, I am trying to buy a Tag Heuer Calibre 6 Link (silver) but want to make sure that this is a real deal and authentic. Can someone help me out authenticate this watch? Model number WJF211B; serial number RRW5194. Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Eeeb

Fake. 
Bracelet does not have two piece links. 
Stamping on caseback is crude indicating a mismatch between the die and the metal and how it was made. I can not believe this would have ever made it past the first QC check in a Swiss facility.


----------



## r00kis

How about this one? I have concern with the letters on the wheel which are not written in gold?


----------



## andywdj

Eeeb said:


> Fake.
> Bracelet does not have two piece links.
> Stamping on caseback is crude indicating a mismatch between the die and the metal and how it was made. I can not believe this would have ever made it past the first QC check in a Swiss facility.


thanks a lot Eeeb!

I was under the impression that this is a real deal and I went to a ehow web and actually they said that the bracelet should be two piece links if it is authentic (right and left piece)... so does this mean your serial number doesn't mean anything?

How to Authenticate a Tag Heuer Watch | eHow.com


----------



## Eeeb

andywdj said:


> thanks a lot Eeeb!
> 
> I was under the impression that this is a real deal and I went to a ehow web and actually they said that the bracelet should be two piece links if it is authentic (right and left piece)... so does this mean your serial number doesn't mean anything?
> 
> How to Authenticate a Tag Heuer Watch | eHow.com


That site is very simplistic. Be careful.

I didn't google the serial number. But that is a good check. There are a few 'known bad' numbers and if you get a match (or the seller won't tell you the number) then turn on the fake alert alarm.


----------



## bmwfreak

I think that Link Calibre 6 looks authentic. The bracelet links do appear to be two separate pieces. Movement looks legit. Not to say it's a very close replica.


----------



## decipher28

i agree also that the calibre 6 looks legit,

the dial is way too crisp and detailed to be a fake,the hands are correct,and the cotes de geneve on the rotor show a fine level of detail,not usually seen on fakes,and you've also got a stamped warantee card.


----------



## yande

A very Merry and Happy Holiday to all, especially to those that are the back bone of this thread. Don't want to name the ones that come to mind, as I may miss an important contributor. But a big Thankyou to all those guys and girls? that make WUS the base for my passion, ie., horology. Thanks so much
regards, be safe and may all find there grails in 2011
mark


----------



## andywdj

decipher28 said:


> i agree also that the calibre 6 looks legit,
> 
> the dial is way too crisp and detailed to be a fake,the hands are correct,and the cotes de geneve on the rotor show a fine level of detail,not usually seen on fakes,and you've also got a stamped warantee card.


thanks for all the responses...

I also think that it is legit... I went to Jared and took a very close look on the new one and found that it is actually the same as what I saw in Jared...

anyone else can provide opinions before I make a move? the dude is selling for $1,000 so the price is right but I just want to make sure that it is authentic and not speding a grand for a fake watch that I can get for 50 bucks in china :-d

thanks again...


----------



## andywdj

decipher28 said:


> i agree also that the calibre 6 looks legit,
> 
> the dial is way too crisp and detailed to be a fake,the hands are correct,and the cotes de geneve on the rotor show a fine level of detail,not usually seen on fakes,and you've also got a stamped warantee card.


I gave you one more picture that show that the link is separated between left and right link... please provide feedback... I am thinking about buying this but want to hear other opinion


----------



## Eeeb

Fakes do not have two piece links... that I know of.


----------



## eosdigital

Found this Heuer 3000 going on sale at Ebay, condition look suspiciously new although seller stated preowned. Is this real?


----------



## bmwfreak

eosdigital said:


> Found this Heuer 3000 going on sale at Ebay, condition look suspiciously new although seller stated preowned. Is this real?


YES, it's authentic.


----------



## mercedez

Hi i am thinking of making an offer on this 1500 but want to be sure its authentic. Any help is appreciated Tag Heuer Series 1500 Mens Swiss Diver Watch on eBay.ca (item 130468443426 end time 22-Jan-11 23:23:32 EST)


----------



## decipher28

^yes its authentic


----------



## isnoface

Got this form an AD in Alabama (via ebay) so pretty sure it's authentic but I'm a little paranoid cause I got a great deal. It came with box, papers, and warranty card. These are the best pics I can take right now. What you think?


----------



## decipher28

^legit


----------



## isnoface

decipher28 said:


> ^legit


Thanks!


----------



## cyfu

Hi everyone,
I just received my Tag from Blue Nile. It's a Link automatic calibre 16, CJF2114.BA0594. I read on Tag's website that most of their watches have 6 digit serial numbers and usually begins with 2 letters. The one I have contains a total of 7 digits, 3 letters and 4 numbers. Is this an authentic Tag?


----------



## decipher28

if you've bought the watch from a reputable company like blue nile.Then its virtually garanteed to be genuine 

could you link us to the site you purchased it from to be absolute certain.


----------



## jarak01

With the pics listed, there's no way to tell if Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Watch (WV211A-0) - eBay (item 250747847294 end time Dec-31-10 13:57:57 PST) is real, is there?


----------



## Eeeb

jarak01 said:


> With the pics listed, there's no way to tell if Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Watch (WV211A-0) - eBay (item 250747847294 end time Dec-31-10 13:57:57 PST) is real, is there?


Good observation. You are correct.


----------



## jarak01

Can you tell from these pictures if it's legit?


----------



## decipher28

^looks fine to me,legit


----------



## pablum

*Re: How to identify a FAKE Caliber 16 movement*

Can anyone tell me if this is a fake?


----------



## pablum

Can anyone tell me if this is a fake?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## enricodepaoli

eosdigital said:


> Found this Heuer 3000 going on sale at Ebay, condition look suspiciously new although seller stated preowned. Is this real?


Looks fine. Back then there were no "well done" fakes like now.


----------



## pablum

pablum said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a fake?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It looked fine except for the mpn: WV2116-XG3311

Wouldn't the XG mean the buckle is 18k gold?


----------



## enricodepaoli

*Re: How to identify a FAKE Caliber 16 movement*



pablum said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a fake?


Looks real from here. Pablum, I moved your post to this thread, which is the correct place for it. The thread you have posted on was about the 7750 movement and not a general REAL or FAKE discussion. Keeping the forum organized makes it easier for everyone to use it, learn from it and post on it. Thanks and welcome to the Watchuseek TAG Heuer forum !!


----------



## jarak01

jarak01 said:


> Can you tell from these pictures if it's legit?


Can I get a second opinion-- I was looking at this calibre 5 and it doesn't look the same to me... Are the aquaracer movements different?


----------



## jarak01

Sorry to keep spamming-- I look again and it looks the same except oriented differently. Could that be the case if the watch in question is a few years old?


----------



## bmwfreak

jarak01 said:


> Sorry to keep spamming-- I look again and it looks the same except oriented differently. Could that be the case if the watch in question is a few years old?


Not sure exactly what you mean. Might you be referring to the rotor? That spins to wind the movement, so its orientation various with wrist movement.


----------



## jarak01

I was looking at







and saw that looked like the picture that I have. But on the picture of the Aquaracer the golden hollow ring (I'm a watch noob) is exposed, versus on my picture the solid silver-colored wheel is exposed. But looking at the picture of the entire movement exposed, it looks legit. Thoughts?


----------



## bmwfreak

jarak01 said:


> I was looking at... and saw that looked like the picture that I have. But on the picture of the Aquaracer the golden hollow ring (I'm a watch noob) is exposed, versus on my picture the solid silver-colored wheel is exposed. But looking at the picture of the entire movement exposed, it looks legit. Thoughts?


hmmm...your picture is a ETA 2824 without the auto wind mechanism. the pictures of the Calibre 5 you posted look legit.


----------



## jarak01

The picture of the ERA 2824 was just one I grabbed off the web to compare to. The engineer in me wanted to know what was inside. Now it makes sense in my head, so I'm happy. Thanks for your help and I should be a TAG owner within the next week or so!


----------



## trojin

*Re: How to identify a FAKE Caliber 16 movement*

Hi
What do you think about this one? Looks fake for me. I nowhere found anything about model like this.










https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-tag-heuer-black-dial-carrera-automatic-men%92s-watch-wv211b-ba0787-$1250-best-offer-477978.html

Thank you


----------



## watchguy001

This watch is clearly fake correct? Notice the kirium on the face. As far as I am aware NONE of the kiriums or that model number have the word "kirium" on the face. Usually it says professional. Tag-Heuer-Kirium-WL111E-BA0700.

EBAY ITEM NUMBER: 280610729160


----------



## decipher28

watchguy001 said:


> This watch is clearly fake correct?


no watch is legit



watchguy001 said:


> Notice the kirium on the face. As far as I am aware NONE of the kiriums or that model number have the word "kirium" on the face. Usually it says professional.


Some kiriums did actually have this written on the dial instead of the word professional

check this link out it will confirm what i'm saying

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/kirium-wl111e-history-assistance-80284.html


----------



## noles149

Hi guys! I've been lurking for a long time and have always wanted a Tag. I just bought this on ebay, the price is low and I figured buying used for my first Tag was a good idea.
There isn't a lot of info out there on this. Take a look and let me know what you think.

Tag Heuer WN111C -0 200 Meters Mens SS Watch - eBay (item 220711525666 end time Jan-06-11 18:00:18 PST)


----------



## noles149

*Re: How to identify a FAKE Caliber 16 movement*

Hi, just purchased a used Tag on ebay. Can you guys tell me what you think?

Tag Heuer WN111C -0 200 Meters Mens SS Watch - eBay (item 220711525666 end time Jan-06-11 18:00:18 PST)


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: How to identify a FAKE Caliber 16 movement*



noles149 said:


> Hi, just purchased a used Tag on ebay. Can you guys tell me what you think?
> 
> Tag Heuer WN111C -0 200 Meters Mens SS Watch - eBay (item 220711525666 end time Jan-06-11 18:00:18 PST)


appears to be authentic.


----------



## jrobbo

Hi

I'm ploughing through my dad's huge watch collection and have come across a watch with the Tag Heuer logo on but am extremely suspicious.

Sorry about the poor photograph but I thought someone would be able to tell straight away if it was real or not.









It has a code on the back which says WF9713M.

I know nothing about watches (obviously!) so am hoping someone here can help me.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bmwfreak

jrobbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm ploughing through my dad's huge watch collection and have come across a watch with the Tag Heuer logo on but am extremely suspicious.
> 
> Sorry about the poor photograph but I thought someone would be able to tell straight away if it was real or not.
> 
> View attachment 371847
> 
> 
> It has a code on the back which says WF9713M.
> 
> I know nothing about watches (obviously!) so am hoping someone here can help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Really need better pics. I question the position of the date window.


----------



## jrobbo

Is this picture any better? I just can't seem to get it any sharper and I've taken alot of photos!


----------



## decipher28

^i'm afraid to say its a fake.


----------



## jrobbo

Thanks for your reply.

Is it obviously a fake? Just interested as to how you know? Is it the numbering or where the date is like someone else said?

I thought it was a fake and would've been surprised if I had been told otherwise to be honest!

Many thanks!


----------



## decipher28

it's quite an obvious fake once you know what to look for.I don't normally go on just one thing.More a series of things.

The obvious things of this watch are firstly its trying to be a sel date watch.The fonts on the bezel are not clean and crisp like a genuine one..more blurred.The hands are wrong,the case and crown are a low quality finish etc,etc.

All these faults is beacuse they (counterfeiters) do not have the same tooling as what TH does.


----------



## jrobbo

Thanks so much for your reply.

I've been going through a large watch collection I've inherited and quite alot are fakes - I seem to have all the fakes possible!!

Your help is much appreciated - thanks again!


----------



## ecitizen

How does this Carrera Tachy look to everyone? Authentic? Lighting is different in the pics but it's the same watch. Thanks.


----------



## tikoy

bmwfreak said:


> Looks good to me.


Hi Bmwfreak, regarding your comment about bebedag question you said that his watch is real. I have the same watch CAC1110.BA0850 but my friend told me it is fake because the real F1 CAC1110 does not have a #3 on the 15 min section. Is this true or not? I just saw this posting on ebay for the same watch and it is missing the #3 on the 15min mark. TAG HEUER FORMULA 1 CHRONO STEEL WATCH CAC1110.BA0850 on eBay.ca (item 270664665596 end time 14-Jan-11 16:18:51 EST)

Please let me know what you think....Thanks


----------



## bmwfreak

tikoy said:


> Hi Bmwfreak, regarding your comment about bebedag question you said that his watch is real. I have the same watch CAC1110.BA0850 but my friend told me it is fake because the real F1 CAC1110 does not have a #3 on the 15 min section. Is this true or not? I just saw this posting on ebay for the same watch and it is missing the #3 on the 15min mark. TAG HEUER FORMULA 1 CHRONO STEEL WATCH CAC1110.BA0850 on eBay.ca (item 270664665596 end time 14-Jan-11 16:18:51 EST)
> 
> Please let me know what you think....Thanks


The CAC series should have "3", "9" and "12" markers on the dial. The watch in your ebay link is authentic. So either the "3" is missing due to poor picture quality or it is physically missing (fell off). You would have to post pictures of your watch for us to determine its authenticity.


----------



## tikoy

*Re: How to identify a FAKE Caliber 16 movement*

I have a FI CAC1110.BA0850 and need to ask a quick question. Does this watch should have 3, 9 & 12 on the face or it should only be 9 & 12? My friend told me I bought a fake one because my watch have the 3 on the 15 min marker. Can someone answer my inquiry...thanks in advance. And the S/N of my watch is RER3336


----------



## decipher28

post some pictures of the actual watch then we can tell you if its legit or not.Sometimes you do get anomalies with regard to a model number and the correct dial,just because yours is slight different to the most common one doesn't necessarily mean its a fake.

There can be all sorts of reasons like.....prototype dial,style change,different dial pattern for a specific region,replacement dial due to repair,missing indices,etc etc.

post a pict of your watch then we can tell you more.


----------



## MrTW

*Carrera Day Date*

Hi, 
it would be great if someone could advice on the Carrera Day Date as per attached pictures.

Thank you for any help on this one!


----------



## decipher28

^nice watch authentic


----------



## ecitizen

Anyone? A little help here. Thanks.



ecitizen said:


> How does this Carrera Tachy look to everyone? Authentic? Lighting is different in the pics but it's the same watch. Thanks.


----------



## iokeg

Hi saw this on auction and would like some opinion whether this is real or fake before I make a move. Thanks








Please wait
Image not available









Please wait
Image not available


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Fake!


----------



## mikiejack

Really good thread idea. Any help would be greatly appreciated.






























On the back it says: 100 meters - Swiss Made Since 1860 - Singapore Limited Edition.

On the top edge of the case it says: XX010141.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Defrag

mikiejack said:


> Really good thread idea. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 376498
> 
> View attachment 376499
> 
> View attachment 376500
> 
> View attachment 376501
> 
> 
> On the back it says: 100 meters - Swiss Made Since 1860 - Singapore Limited Edition.
> 
> On the top edge of the case it says: XX010141.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


This is a clear fake.

Mechanism is fake, and rotator in that model always have 2 triangle wholes.

Sorry.


----------



## Eeeb

A problem with limited editions is there are fewer 'known good' watches to compare to... This feels good to me but how the Eta marking is made under the balance wheel is often telling. Fakes frequently laser etch the markings.

Feels good but without the watch in hand, such feelings are sometimes wrong. Hopefully others will know more. [They did... I was wrong! :-(]


----------



## mikiejack

Defrag said:


> This is a clear fake.
> 
> Mechanism is fake, and rotator in that model always have 2 triangle wholes.
> 
> Sorry.


Thanks for the feedback. I am not too worried as I paid a very low amount as it needs some work having been dropped. Thank goodness for paypal protection.


----------



## decipher28

mikiejack said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I am not too worried as I paid a very low amount as it needs some work having been dropped. Thank goodness for paypal protection.


just as well there's paypal protection because that watch is a very poor fake.They've not even bothered to put in an asian 7750 but some random junk movement.Get a refund asap!


----------



## big929

hey guys im having trouble uploading photos (my pc is being [moderator edit - substitute '_uncooperative_']), this guy is selling a F1 rather cheaply and has pics, any thoughts?

Genuine Tag Heuer Mens F1 Chronograph Sports Watch - Boostcruising

thanks


----------



## decipher28

^The watch is genuine.I've got the exact same one.However this watch is pretty old now and uses an obsolete movement,and parts are no longer available.

Bear this in mind when you are thinking about purchasing it.Also the watch has mineral crystal and 100m water resistance.It was Tag heuer first generation of F1 quartz chronograph watches.

another thread about this particular model

https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/tag-heuer-f1-chrono-vintage-serial-numbers-365039.html


----------



## Eeeb

Case parts may not be available from TAG but I am sure the movement or an equivalent is available. F1s seem to run forever... but I confess I prefer the original plastic strap F1s -- they are so colorful and sporty.


----------



## decipher28

Eeeb said:


> Case parts may not be available from TAG but I am sure the movement or an equivalent is available.


please enlighten me then Eeeb as firstly who's movement is it?or what alternative could you use.The movement is obsolete and parts are unavailable Tag Heuer themselves have told me this.


----------



## big929

decipher28 said:


> ^The watch is genuine.I've got the exact same one.However this watch is pretty old now and uses an obsolete movement,and parts are no longer available.
> [/URL]


thankyou for your swift responses and help. What would it be worth considering the chrono no longer works? i have no intention of getting it to work either, it will either sit in my safe or might wear it during the day.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Fake or real Monaco LS....

Tag Heuer Monaco LS Mens Watch - eBay (item 120673052038 end time Jan-24-11 08:15:16 PST)

My take is that is plain as day fake... the top left of the dial should say AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH* and* the dial at 6 o'clock shouldn't be the seconds but should be showing 01-12 hrs... I compared the pictures with tag heuer's photos and they don't add up.

Any thoughts greatly appreciated. ​


----------



## PPPPP

Hello
I'd like to hear from you if you think it is real or fake.
The straps are non-original but the watch I think is an original.
Thank you all.


----------



## decipher28

^actual watch looks legit.


----------



## PPPPP

SN of the watch doesn't return in google searches so I suppose that isn't a fake.
If someone has another opinion , please share.

Regards


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Is my CV2010 authentic? I got it off of ebay for 1300.


----------



## bmwfreak

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Is my CV2010 authentic? I got it off of ebay for 1300.


Looks authentic to me.


----------



## starter

Totally fake, right? TAG HEUER watch wristwatch dive rubber band New - eBay (item 320646216035 end time Jan-28-11 09:21:43 PST)


----------



## parbelle

hello everyone.
can anybody here tell me if my Tag Heuer 4000 (lady) is authentic. we got it from ebay a while back through a dealer with an excellent reputation, but i would like to know the opinion of the professionals around here.
we replaced the original bracelet with a leather band because my wife did not like the feel of the metal bracelet...
.













thanks for a reply to this thread, and to whoever started it, i think it is a great thread !


----------



## Eeeb

It is not a model I have seen before but it looks good to me. Movement pics would help.


----------



## parbelle

Eeeb said:


> It is not a model I have seen before but it looks good to me. Movement pics would help.


 thanks for the reply : it is about 15 years old...i saw one exactly like it on a tag heuer archive site of older models.
it feels very solid etc but i dont want to open it as i am afraid to ruin the effectiveness of the seal, is it possible to do so without making no longer water-resistant ?


----------



## bmwfreak

parbelle said:


> View attachment 379468
> View attachment 379469
> 
> hello everyone.
> can anybody here tell me if my Tag Heuer 4000 (lady) is authentic. we got it from ebay a while back through a dealer with an excellent reputation, but i would like to know the opinion of the professionals around here.


Authentic 4000 series ladies watch.


----------



## Eeeb

parbelle said:


> thanks for the reply : it is about 15 years old...i saw one exactly like it on a tag heuer archive site of older models.
> it feels very solid etc but i dont want to open it as i am afraid to ruin the effectiveness of the seal, is it possible to do so without making no longer water-resistant ?


Unless the watch has recently been serviced, it needs new seals and is probably not water resistant at the present time. I certainly would not assume it is water resistant now without the watch being tested.


----------



## marywash

I have a tag model 860.306, black face with leather band, automatic. We bought it in 1993. I think it is a diver watch. Do you have any information on its official name and possible price


----------



## parbelle

bmwfreak said:


> Authentic 4000 series ladies watch.


 thanks for the reply.


----------



## bmwfreak

marywash said:


> I have a tag model 860.306, black face with leather band, automatic. We bought it in 1993. I think it is a diver watch. Do you have any information on its official name and possible price


I believe model 860.306 is a 2000 series. Best to upload some pics for us to view.


----------



## MGtheGreat

> Hi guys, my first post in the Tag forum so hello
> 
> Just purchased a Grand Carrera GMT calibre 8 off "da bay" and was wondering if you guys thought it was legit or not, i know i should have asked before paying but unfortunately it was on impulse.
> 
> See what you guys think from the sellers pics as i've no previous experiance with Tags. Any help would be much appreciated
> 
> Chris.
> Attached Images





> any help with this plz
> Attached Images


these are fakes..


----------



## wolfers

What do you guys think of this: Gents Steel Tag Heuer Carrera CV2015

Thank you


----------



## Eeeb

I see no problems. ... but my track record has not been perfect lately! LOL


----------



## decipher28

wolfers said:


> What do you guys think of this: Gents Steel Tag Heuer Carrera CV2015
> 
> Thank you


genuine

blowers are reputable retailers


----------



## wolfers

Thank you for your replies and reassurance.

Unfortunately the watch has a fault and I've had to return it for repair. Frustrating as it's a thing of beauty


----------



## jnash

Hi Guys

I have been offered this Monaco WW2110 with no papers, it SHOULD be real because i have bought from this source before, tried to phone tag with the serial but theycouldnt help me which is a shame as i at least wanted to know what version of the ww2110 it was.

here are the pics ive been given, im prob going to see it tonight...


















thanks in advance


----------



## mykii

Hi everyone,

In a bit of a jam. If anyone knows their aquaracers I would love to know if this is legit.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Jnash - watch looks legit based on the movement that I'm seeing.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

mykii said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> In a bit of a jam. If anyone knows their aquaracers I would love to know if this is legit.


This looks like the CAJ2110.FT6023 correct? From the outside it looks real. The only way I would be able to tell is if we saw pictures of the movement, if you need to know to be safe take it to an AD and have them check it out.


----------



## mykii

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This looks like the CAJ2110.FT6023 correct? From the outside it looks real. The only way I would be able to tell is if we saw pictures of the movement, if you need to know to be safe take it to an AD and have them check it out.


I did some googling and apparantly the replica sites don't even offer a CAJ2110 replica as of yet (it was only released late october - 4 months ago roughly). Would I be wrong in assuming that perhaps fakes of the 500m chrono are not available yet?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

mykii said:


> I did some googling and apparantly the replica sites don't even offer a CAJ2110 replica as of yet (it was only released late october - 4 months ago roughly). Would I be wrong in assuming that perhaps fakes of the 500m chrono are not available yet?


I think that you may be right, also, it depends where you bought it from.


----------



## Nickzx6r

Hi,

I am thinking about purchasing a TH watch and came across your fantastic forum whilst researching different models. I wonder if you woul give me your opinion as to the authenticity of the below wristwatch before i jump in and purchase please?

It is apparently around 11 years old and has just had a new battery fitted by a tag dealer. The purchase price is £310 (seems good to me?). The particular interest in this watch for me is its size (smalelr than others i have seen) as i have very small wrists!

Thanks for your input





















Many Thanks for any advice you can give

Nick


----------



## Nickzx6r

another couple of pics i located...















Another one i spotted and am keen on - although a bit bigger was found on ebay TAG HEUER Mens AQUARACER CHRONOGRAPH - CAF1111 on eBay (end time 24-Feb-11 12:24:45 GMT)

I hope i'm not pushing my luck in asking for an opinion on the one on ebay too - if you get chance?

thanks again for any help or advice offered

Nick


----------



## Eeeb

Nickzx6r said:


> another couple of pics i located...
> 
> View attachment 387443
> View attachment 387444
> 
> 
> Another one i spotted and am keen on - although a bit bigger was found on ebay TAG HEUER Mens AQUARACER CHRONOGRAPH - CAF1111 on eBay (end time 24-Feb-11 12:24:45 GMT)
> 
> I hope i'm not pushing my luck in asking for an opinion on the one on ebay too - if you get chance?
> 
> thanks again for any help or advice offered
> 
> Nick


Both look real to me...


----------



## will616

Hi everyone, I'm new to this so please bear with me if I'm posting incorrectly. I've always been fan of Tag watches and I'm starting to look around for my first one. There are so many "replica's: out there it's difficult to tell the real ones from the imitators, but I'm getting better at it. I found this one on e-bay and I'm pretty sure it's a fake, but I would really appreciate your thoughts. If it's a fake, someone is paying way to much, if its real, they could get a great deal. Thanks and I look forward to participating and learning through this site and it's members. TAG HEUER GRAND CARRERA CHRONOGRAPH 17RS CAV518B.FC6237 on eBay.ca (item 290533609849 end time 17-Feb-11 04:46:37 EST)


----------



## Eeeb

Fake. Wrong caseback. Price is 'too good to be true'. Seller with no reputation.

Welcome to the site! Sorry this first post was a bummer but we saved you thousands of dollars so I guess it's worth it!


----------



## eggman

Can you give me your thoughts about this Monaco?
























Many Thanks!!!
Jorge


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

eggman said:


> Can you give me your thoughts about this Monaco?
> View attachment 389048
> 
> 
> View attachment 389047
> 
> 
> View attachment 389053
> 
> 
> Many Thanks!!!
> Jorge


 Jorge, your watch looks legit.


----------



## will616

I thought it was to good to be true but I feel sorry for the guy/gal thats paying (up to $1,500 already) for a watch that at best is worth a couple hundred bucks. Thanks again for the reply


----------



## Anik

I bought a Tag from Amazon couple of days back, Men's WAH1111.BT0714 Formula 1 Rubber Strap Watch. This was sold by Amazon directly and not by any third party seller.
So is there any chance of this watch being fake?


----------



## Anik

Here is the photos.

https://picasaweb.google.com/116702778753110300343/Watch#5574129297685270738

https://picasaweb.google.com/116702778753110300343

https://picasaweb.google.com/116702778753110300343/Watch#5574131699417731634

https://picasaweb.google.com/116702778753110300343/Watch#5574131709433425906

https://picasaweb.google.com/116702778753110300343/Watch#5574132833147355794

https://picasaweb.google.com/116702778753110300343/Watch#5574132843984941522


----------



## decipher28

Anik said:


> I bought a Tag from Amazon couple of days back, Men's WAH1111.BT0714 Formula 1 Rubber Strap Watch. This was sold by Amazon directly and not by any third party seller.
> So is there any chance of this watch being fake?


short answer no.They are what is know as a grey market watches.

Authentic watches without the full warantee you'd receive if bought from an authorized TAG Heuer dealer.


----------



## jtw9301

Got emailed these photos for a Tag Carrera CV2014... Something just doesnt look right, the clasp doesnt look right, the dials look cheap and the bezel is missing something... Am I crazy and this real or am I correct? Thanks!

-J


----------



## Eeeb

Hard to say without better movement pics. Others may know more.


----------



## bmwfreak

jtw9301 said:


> Got emailed these photos for a Tag Carrera CV2014... Something just doesnt look right, the clasp doesnt look right, the dials look cheap and the bezel is missing something... Am I crazy and this real or am I correct? Thanks!
> 
> -J]


It's a FAKE. The movement is completely wrong, not to mention the other problems you list.


----------



## jtw9301

Thanks guys! This watch was posted on Ebay without a picture and these were the photos I received (I got great deal in the early days of ebay on watches when not everyone owned a digital camera buying this way) For future refernce, do all the Tag's with automatic movement have the triangles cut out in the movement?

-J


----------



## eggman

Please let me have your thoughts about the carrera in the images attached.

Best regards, Jorge


----------



## rexrus

Im sorry, I guess I should have posted on this thread about this watch. Can anyone tell if this old s/el is legit?


----------



## Eeeb

I'd want to see movement pics to say for sure but the detail shown reveals no 'tells'. Might well be real. Others might know more...


----------



## bmwfreak

rexrus said:


> View attachment 391038
> View attachment 391040
> View attachment 391042
> 
> 
> Im sorry, I guess I should have posted on this thread about this watch. Can anyone tell if this old s/el is legit?


SEL is authentic


----------



## bmwfreak

eggman said:


> Please let me have your thoughts about the carrera in the images attached.
> 
> Best regards, Jorge


Carrera looks authentic


----------



## rexrus

thanks for your input guys.


----------



## eggman

bmwfreak said:


> Carrera looks authentic


Many thanks! I'm getting it this monday, so your confirmation arrives in time!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

jtw9301 said:


> Thanks guys! This watch was posted on Ebay without a picture and these were the photos I received (I got great deal in the early days of ebay on watches when not everyone owned a digital camera buying this way) For future refernce, do all the Tag's with automatic movement have the triangles cut out in the movement?
> 
> -J


Hey, J, with regards to the triangle thing it depends which production year you buy a carrera from. I have a carrera from 2005 and the Rotor is solid (doesn't has the triangles). I'm not familiar with what year Tag started using the other Rotor (i.e., cut-out triangles).

Best,
~George


----------



## imdrax

Looking at buying one of the older Tiger Woods LE 350 Diamond bezel Tag's. Can't find much info, I did find one for sale online and wanted your guys opinion. Here are a couple pictures he has listed, not even sure they are pictures of his actual watch because of how showcased the photos are.


----------



## imdrax

more pics sent though email from seller


----------



## imdrax

Looking at buying another Tag, this time a Tiger woods LE 350 Diamond Bezel. I have been in talks with someone selling one without papers/box. Would like your input on authenticity as I cannot find much information about this watch anywhere online.


----------



## JPS3

Is this an authentic Aquaracer? I am considering purchasing this from someone and would like to know. Photos credited to the seller.


----------



## MrM

Hey! 

found this site after buying the carrera below in a pawn shop (no papers no box) and then when surfing the web/ebay for a box for it I saw all the sites selling replicas, some of them seemingly quite good, I then had a pang of worry that mine could be a replica.

opinions on a postcard (appreciated  )

http://picturepush.com/public/5133638

http://picturepush.com/public/5133670

(you can zoom right in if you click the image again on the hosting site)


----------



## Eeeb

More pics would be helpful but I see no problems in the ones you have...


----------



## kanz

Hello,
I'm thinking of buying the formula 1 red dial. I was wondering if someone knew why some of the watches have a rubber red side of the watch while some I've seen are metallic on the side?

I saw this listing on eBay. Can you tell if it's real?

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Professional Factory Warranty - eBay (item 290537783875 end time Feb-28-11 07:00:15 PST)

Thanks,


----------



## decipher28

watch is 100% authentic.

As to why it has red rubber then i guess its just the design of that particular model and its much nicer to keep it all colour coordinated,works well with the dial colour.


----------



## bmwfreak

kanz said:


> Hello,
> I'm thinking of buying the formula 1 red dial. I was wondering if someone knew why some of the watches have a rubber red side of the watch while some I've seen are metallic on the side?
> 
> I saw this listing on eBay. Can you tell if it's real?
> 
> Tag Heuer Formula 1 Professional Factory Warranty - eBay (item 290537783875 end time Feb-28-11 07:00:15 PST)
> 
> Thanks,


The WAC and CAC chrono have the rubber bumper and crown guard on the side. The newer WAH and CAH Formula 1 eliminates the rubber bumper and has metal crown guard.


----------



## kanz

Thanks so much for your feedback! Now hopefully I can win this auction...


----------



## cosmo33

*Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*





































I got this watch out of an estate and am trying to find out if it is real and what the value is on it. Thanks in advance for any help I get. Jim


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*

Fake.

Value $0.25


----------



## katiedaddy

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*

it's obvious fake version of Tag 6000. Hope you didn't pay too much for it.


----------



## Code4

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*



Wisconsin Proud said:


> Fake.
> 
> Value $0.25


If it runs it's got to be worth at least $1.00


----------



## cosmo33

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*

Thanks to all that answered! It is much appreciated!


----------



## bonj6789

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*

Hi every one,

Please check my Aquaracer Chrono

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gelo24

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*



bonj6789 said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> Please check my Aquaracer Chrono
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> View attachment 397752
> View attachment 397753
> View attachment 397754
> View attachment 397755


It's legit. I have the same watch as well.


----------



## anemoneya

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*

I bought tag grand carrera calibre 17 white dial from Ebay. It was sold for $3400 (new) and seller had rating of 400+ so I assumed it was safe.
Upon receipt, I inspected it, and decided to return it because it had wrong manual, no warranty card.
The watch itself was out of my interest at this point, but I tried to check it out. I tried to push or pull buttons but they didn't work.
As I gave some power to the watch by shaking it, the chronometer started to move. I thought this is supposed to move only when you push one of the button?
I already returned it so no pics, but do you think I had fake? It looked real on outside, but didn't operate as I thought. I didn't have cal17 manual so I didn't know how to operate it...


----------



## bonj6789

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*



Gelo24 said:


> It's legit. I have the same watch as well.


Thanks a lot :-d


----------



## berlasso

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*

hi, could anyone please tell me if this aquaracer is legit?
Tag Heuer Aquaracer Grand Date / WAF1010 - eBay (item 180633476602 end time Mar-05-11 20:09:13 PST)

thanks in advance


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*

Well, the picture is is likely of a legit watch... but the picture has been copied. It is not a freshly taken picture of the actual watch.


----------



## decipher28

yes first picture on the auction is a stock photo,

but the other photos show a legit watch


----------



## berlasso

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*



Eeeb said:


> Well, the picture is is likely of a legit watch... but the picture has been copied. It is not a freshly taken picture of the actual watch.


How do you know the pictures are not from the actual watch? ty


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*



berlasso said:


> How do you know the pictures are not from the actual watch? ty


Having taken a number of watch pictures, I realize how difficult it would be to get this shot. It has all the appearance of being output from a CAD system. It is identical to those used by a number of vendors known to use such pics. There is only one pic, no other views of the watch.

This is probably not a real pic of the actual watch. While I will buy from online dealers with such pics, I would not do so from an individual. There are too many good watches out there to mess with the doubtful.


----------



## kyotousa

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*



anemoneya said:


> I bought tag grand carrera calibre 17 white dial from Ebay. It was sold for $3400 (new) and seller had rating of 400+ so I assumed it was safe.
> Upon receipt, I inspected it, and decided to return it because it had wrong manual, no warranty card.
> The watch itself was out of my interest at this point, but I tried to check it out. I tried to push or pull buttons but they didn't work.
> As I gave some power to the watch by shaking it, the chronometer started to move. I thought this is supposed to move only when you push one of the button?
> I already returned it so no pics, but do you think I had fake? It looked real on outside, but didn't operate as I thought. I didn't have cal17 manual so I didn't know how to operate it...


wow...u ddin't even understand how the automaic watch work and you pull a $3400 trigger.....baller.
GC 17 has screw lock not straight push lock you probaly didn't unlock it.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*



kyotousa said:


> wow...u ddin't even understand how the automaic watch work and you pull a $3400 trigger.....baller.
> GC 17 has screw lock not straight push lock you probaly didn't unlock it.


eBay is a fairly safe environment for buyers and you can return most items fairly easily. I'd say a third of the watches I track get relisted. Returns must be common.


----------



## Richard Peters

Hi all, can anyone tell me if this Grand Carrera 8RS on the bay is real? I was just checking online for an 1887 but saw this at what seems a good price! Many thanks 

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8RS GMT chronometer on eBay (end time 12-Mar-11 20:01:26 GMT)


----------



## kyotousa

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*



Eeeb said:


> eBay is a fairly safe environment for buyers and you can return most items fairly easily. I'd say a third of the watches I track get relisted. Returns must be common.


 must be the new ebay......i wouldn't say that.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*



kyotousa said:


> must be the new ebay......i wouldn't say that.


Buy from a listed item and pay with PayPal backed by a credit card. You may occasionally buy misrepresented watches, but you have recourse. Sellers in the new eBay have to keep their customers happy or they pay a big increase in fees. Sellers don't like that. Buyers do. eBay is a buyers market.


----------



## kyotousa

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*



Eeeb said:


> Buy from a listed item and pay with PayPal backed by a credit card. You may occasionally buy misrepresented watches, but you have recourse. Sellers in the new eBay have to keep their customers happy or they pay a big increase in fees. Sellers don't like that. Buyers do. eBay is a buyers market.


 sure thing...wouldn't bet on it though. resisted are for non-paying buyers


----------



## decipher28

Richard Peters said:


> Hi all, can anyone tell me if this Grand Carrera 8RS on the bay is real? I was just checking online for an 1887 but saw this at what seems a good price! Many thanks
> 
> Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Calibre 8RS GMT chronometer on eBay (end time 12-Mar-11 20:01:26 GMT)


looks fine.I did see a TAG Heuer 1887 calibre on german ebay

here i've found them

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1887 Chronograph (ungetragen) bei eBay.de: Tag Heuer (endet 09.03.11 17:07:47 MEZ)

Tag Heuer Carrera 1887 bei eBay.de: Tag Heuer (endet 11.03.11 10:26:02 MEZ)


----------



## berlasso

Hello,

Is this Carrera legit?TimeZone: Sales Corner: FS: TAG Heuer Carrera and F1 Chronos, Longines Chrono, Breitling SOSF Pro II Bracelet
and this?https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-beautiful-tag-heuer-aquaracer-chronograph-caf1110-514398.html
Thanks in advance for replies to this post and the ones I did the other day. I'd wish I could tell by myself when a tag is fake and don't be bothering you each time there's an oportunity to buy one.


----------



## decipher28

both watches are legit


----------



## ubersmail

please delete


----------



## ubersmail

Hi,
Can you please tell me if this Tag Heuer is authentic?(pictures are made by me, wanted to know if I bought an original one).

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17032999/ceas 001.JPG
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17032999/ceas 002.JPG
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17032999/ceas 003.JPG
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17032999/ceas 004.JPG

Thank you very much!


----------



## faust

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*

Good Day,
I am concerned, I bought this 2000 Mulitgraph on a local auction site, as far as I can tell everything checks out except for the bracelet, the bracelet appears to be from a Formula 1, can someone please give me certainty, cause I see there are quite a few fakes of these floating around. I paid around $580 for it.

Men's Watches - TAG HEUER DIGI 2000 MENS @@ NO [email protected]@ was sold for R4,200.00 on 1 Mar at 21:16 by papaction in Johannesburg (ID:32361266)

Thank You


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Is this TAG heuer watch real or fake? what is the value?*

I do not believe this strap is from a Forumla 1 but I might be wrong. It might be from an Aquagraph. But it is quite possible the Aquaracer line had them too. However I am fairly sure the watch is genuine.


----------



## grumpygarfield

K guys here's one more on ebay

eBay.com.sg: TAG Carrera Heuer CV2010.BA0786 Automatic Chronograph (item 200585610762 end time Mar 14, 2011 15:01:51 SGT)

Seller is selling his Tag Heuer Carrera CV2010, however the box and manuals are definitely fake, the front dial markings are identical, but the date font seems to be different from the original.

Anyone can comment on this ?


----------



## Eeeb

It is not likely the owner of a real watch would use fake boxes and manuals...


----------



## ubersmail

Anyone have an opinion on this one?

Thanks



ubersmail said:


> Hi,
> Can you please tell me if this Tag Heuer is authentic?(pictures are made by me, wanted to know if I bought an original one).
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17032999/ceas 001.JPG
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17032999/ceas 002.JPG
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17032999/ceas 003.JPG
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17032999/ceas 004.JPG
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## Eeeb

No obvious tells to me... but I am not a Carerra expert and don't even play one on the Internet


----------



## bmwfreak

grumpygarfield said:


> K guys here's one more on ebay
> 
> eBay.com.sg: TAG Carrera Heuer CV2010.BA0786 Automatic Chronograph (item 200585610762 end time Mar 14, 2011 15:01:51 SGT)
> 
> Seller is selling his Tag Heuer Carrera CV2010, however the box and manuals are definitely fake, the front dial markings are identical, but the date font seems to be different from the original.
> 
> Anyone can comment on this ?


It's a FAKE. The geneve striping on the rotor is wrong. see this link
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/how-identify-fake-caliber-16-movement-370145.html

Also, as you mentioned the box and papers are wrong. The manual is for calibre 3,5,7. Not the Calibre 16. Plus, seller has no seller feedback, only buyer feedback.


----------



## IBSKID

Guys please give a little help to a TAG newbie. Any assistance authenticating this watch(cj1111) and advise would be appreciated. Seller states that all serial numbers are intact. Want to make sure serial number is not marred as some times they do in the gray market. Thank you.


----------



## P Plater

I think I did something wrong with the post. I have reposted. Thanks.


----------



## caveat_emptor

Hi

i have tag heuer 6000 chronometer
wh5213 model

my question is... when i check the serial number 
it starts with N and follows 8 digit number

when i purchased the watch, me and the seller went to tag heuer store to check the authenticity. i was told it is authentic

but now i am having second thought as the serial number has 8 digits

why is that?


----------



## caveat_emptor

Hi

i have tag heuer 6000 chronometer midsize non chronograph
wh5213-1 model

my question is... when i check the serial number 
it starts with N and follows 8 digit number

when i purchased the watch, me and the seller went to tag heuer store to check the authenticity. i was told it is authentic

but now i am having second thought as the serial number has 8 digits

why is that?


----------



## brandnb

Hello, I bought this WAF1015.BA0822 TAG Aqua Racer from Jacobtime.com. They claim all there watches are 100% authentic and I have a 30 day return policy. Can you take a look at the watch? It didn't come with the auth card however I understand they are not a authorized re-seller, so I have a 2yr warranty through them. Pics are OK (used my iPhone, so it could be better). Thank you.​


----------



## snowpony

Hello,

What a very informative thread and forum!

I just won an auction on eBay for a Formula 1 watch. I have not yet paid for it and would like an opinion before I do pay for it. (Ebay won't let me copy the pictures, so I"m just posting the link.) It does look like it has the packaging.

Tag Heuer Formula 1 - eBay (item 270718493901 end time Mar-17-11 18:19:09 PDT)

I tried to look up the model number WAC1111-1, but I'm only finding search results with WAC1111.xxxxxxx (decimal points and numbers), not the -1 as featured in the photo. I read on another website that Tag will add -0 or other numbers to the model if it is a newer model. :think:

If anyone can help me out, that would be great and I'd really appreciate it.Since I haven't paid yet, I'll back out if it looks suspicious. Thanks so much!


----------



## Babber

Can anyone confirm that this is real, it should be I just want piece of mind.


----------



## IBSKID

Guys please give a little help to a TAG newbie. Any assistance authenticating this watch(cj1111) and advise would be appreciated. Seller states that all serial numbers are intact. Want to make sure serial number is not marred as some times they do in the gray market. Thank you.​







Attached Images


----------



## P Plater

Hi, I am new to the forum and already addicted to this website. I am looking to add new item to my collection. Can the experts help me identify this is real or fake? About to purchase of an ebay. Thank you.


----------



## Eeeb

I have no specifics on this because I don't know much about the Grand Carrera but I feel uncomfortable about this. Hopefully others will know something of value.


----------



## BlueSander

Hi,
I have been looking at this specific Tag Heuer Monaco 13 diamonds from a local seller. Please let me know if this watch is authentic. It seems like it to my eyes but my guess is just about as good as an random person out there. Hopefully, some experts here can confirm that my guess is true.
Also, how much do you guys think is a good offer to start off with? This is an older model with Automatic mechanism like the standard Monaco. The newer version looks identical but is Quartz. We have an Tag Heuer outlet in the area and those newer Quartz are sold for $1530 new. 
Thanks guys,


----------



## berlasso

hi, is this Carrera CV2015 authentic? thx


----------



## decipher28

^yes 100% authentic,it makes authenticating watches like that easy when you provide such good pics.


----------



## shane.trammell

Checking this out for a friend. His dad owned this watch for a long time. Dont know anything about it. Thanks!


----------



## bmwfreak

shane.trammell said:


> Checking this out for a friend. His dad owned this watch for a long time. Dont know anything about it. Thanks!
> View attachment 410809
> View attachment 410808


1000 series with phosphorescent dial for "night diving" according to the old Heuer catalog.

http://www.onthedash.com/Guide/_Catalogs/1982_Diving_Brochure/1982DivingP03.jpg


----------



## neergmot

NEW TAG HEUER CARRERA DAY DATE AUTO WATCH CV2A10.BA0796 - eBay (item 230601771894 end time Apr-02-11 11:23:52 PDT)

Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

BlueSander said:


> Hi,
> I have been looking at this specific Tag Heuer Monaco 13 diamonds from a local seller. Please let me know if this watch is authentic. It seems like it to my eyes but my guess is just about as good as an random person out there. Hopefully, some experts here can confirm that my guess is true.
> Also, how much do you guys think is a good offer to start off with? This is an older model with Automatic mechanism like the standard Monaco. The newer version looks identical but is Quartz. We have an Tag Heuer outlet in the area and those newer Quartz are sold for $1530 new.
> Thanks guys,


I believe they still make the automatic along side the quartz version. These are now marketed as women's Monacos on the website (though I would still wear it!).

Everything I see leads me to believe this watch is authentic.

The non -diamond model retails for $3100, gray market around $2k or so. I'm not sure how much the diamonds add to the value but retail was probably over $4000.

Here's a standard version for $1700. Add maybe $500-600 for the diamonds and I would say $2200-2300. Just a guess but condition is a factor as well.
TAG Heuer : Monaco : WW2110.FT6005 : TAG868 : Bernard Watch Co.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

neergmot said:


> NEW TAG HEUER CARRERA DAY DATE AUTO WATCH CV2A10.BA0796 - eBay (item 230601771894 end time Apr-02-11 11:23:52 PDT)
> 
> Thanks!


Is this a sales pitch?

Your username is Tom Green spelled backwards and the eBay listing is by Green Services.

Come on, you can do better than that!


----------



## Jeller

Can anyone confirm or deny this one for me?

Thanks in advance :-!


----------



## decipher28

^legit


----------



## Jeller

decipher28 said:


> ^legit


For learning purposes what are the things that confirm that for you?

Thanks


----------



## bmwfreak

Jeller said:


> For learning purposes what are the things that confirm that for you?
> 
> Thanks


This might help...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/how-identify-fake-caliber-16-movement-370145.html


----------



## Jeller

bmwfreak said:


> This might help...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/how-identify-fake-caliber-16-movement-370145.html


I did see that thanks, in the pics I posted I cant really see the stripes on the rotor per the info in the link above, thats why I was curious...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Jeller said:


> View attachment 411329
> 
> View attachment 411326
> 
> View attachment 411327
> 
> View attachment 411328
> 
> View attachment 411330
> 
> View attachment 411331
> 
> View attachment 411332
> 
> View attachment 411334
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this one for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance :-!


I seriously do not feel comfortable with the movement of this watch the rotor does not matches that of the authentic models that I've seen, maybe the angle it was taken at is making it difficult for me. Looking at this https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/how-identify-fake-caliber-16-movement-370145.html. Makes it clear to me that it's not right.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

I think its the way the light is hitting the rotor that you dont see the geneva stripes. I can faintly see some lines that separate the striping.

I'll stop short in confirming if it is real. Just too many "good" fakes to be 100% sure.


----------



## Jeller

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I seriously do not feel comfortable with the movement of this watch the rotor does not matches that of the authentic models that I've seen, maybe the angle it was taken at is making it difficult for me. Looking at this https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/how-identify-fake-caliber-16-movement-370145.html. Makes it clear to me that it's not right.





Wisconsin Proud said:


> I think its the way the light is hitting the rotor that you dont see the geneva stripes. I can faintly see some lines that separate the striping.
> 
> I'll stop short in confirming if it is real. Just too many "good" fakes to be 100% sure.


I found some pics from the original seller

































It was sold on watchuseek previously https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-43mm-tag-heuer-day-date-chronograph-reduced-price-497570.html

Thanks

Jeller


----------



## totse33

Hi,

Found this Tag when we were clearing out all my Grandad's old stuff. Wondering if someone might be able to tell me if the think it is authentic or not.

Cheers


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Was a Monaco ever 200m WR? And, the engraving looks more like etching. I think Grandpa has some 'splaining to do (if he's alive)


----------



## decipher28

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I seriously do not feel comfortable with the movement of this watch the rotor does not matches that of the authentic models that I've seen, maybe the angle it was taken at is making it difficult for me. Looking at this https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/how-identify-fake-caliber-16-movement-370145.html. Makes it clear to me that it's not right.


the carrera is legit.There are other ways to determine weather a valjoux 7750 is legit or not other than the thread that bmw freak made.

the monaco is fake as wisconsin proud alluded to


----------



## shane.trammell

bmwfreak said:


> 1000 series with phosphorescent dial for "night diving" according to the old Heuer catalog.
> 
> http://www.onthedash.com/Guide/_Catalogs/1982_Diving_Brochure/1982DivingP03.jpg


Thanks. Any idea of the value?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Jeller said:


> I found some pics from the original seller
> 
> View attachment 411746
> 
> 
> View attachment 411748
> 
> 
> View attachment 411750
> 
> 
> View attachment 411752
> 
> 
> It was sold on watchuseek previously https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-43mm-tag-heuer-day-date-chronograph-reduced-price-497570.html
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jeller


I take it back that is legit... thanks for taking a better picture it's clearer now.


----------



## doriangray

*Is this Grand Carrera authentic?*

I am a little worried. The back doesnt seem real to me. Anyone care to give me an opinion?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Is this Grand Carrera authentic?*

Fake - like your nails! LOL!


----------



## doriangray

*Re: Is this Grand Carrera authentic?*

lol..... those are the seller's nails


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Is this Grand Carrera authentic?*



doriangray said:


> lol..... those are the seller's nails


Hope you didnt buy the watch


----------



## brmott

This is my first post, just found this forum! Looking at buying a Carrera. Does this look legit for a Calibre 5? Pic is from the seller. Still has the clear protector on. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## doriangray

*Re: Is this Grand Carrera authentic?*



Wisconsin Proud said:


> Hope you didnt buy the watch


Not now


----------



## arnt

*Re: Is this Grand Carrera authentic?*

Authentic or not?


----------



## minimarcos

*Re: Is this Grand Carrera authentic?*

Is this authentic?
I bought my first Tag Heuer watch, an Indy 500 from a reputable watch dealer in Scotland (not a Tag agent but in business for over 10 years with his own website) I have some concerns over the watch as I am having trouble getting the Guarantee card
and instructions from this dealer. The stop watch will not reset to the 12o'clock position and if the watch is genuine I can leave it in to be repaired. Can you give me your thoughts on this Indy 500 please.


----------



## brmott

*Re: Is this Grand Carrera authentic?*

Dupe, sorry


----------



## decipher28

*Re: Is this Grand Carrera authentic?*

carrera calibre 5 looks legit.

indy 500 is legit.

f1 chrono would require more pics to be certain either way


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Is this Grand Carrera authentic?*

F1 can be reset by using the pushers (without being serviced). There is a procedure using BOTH buttons that will reset it.

Second hand watch may not have a warranty card. Watch is legit.


----------



## Mr.Berserker

*Heuer GMT automatic, real?*

This is a hand me down from my uncle. Looks really nice. Is it real?


----------



## madsupervilian

how can you tell if this is authentic or fake?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^

Tachy scale or dial is offcenter.
Left subdial doesnt have small tick marks.
Wrong strap.

Got a pic of the backside?


----------



## madsupervilian

haha yeah thats what I thought, theres a neighborhood seller on craigslist selling this. thought i'd ask and see how sharp the guys here on WUS are. Thanks, sure i will try to get the backside.

Thanks for the info much appreciated wisconsin


----------



## d-sky

*Re: Heuer GMT automatic, real?*

First of all, just wanna say kudos to all expert here,,, 

Please help me with this, I wanna buy a tag heuer carrera from my friend's friend.

The code is CV2014 LY3487















Is it fake or genuine?? Because it's quite expensive, so I just wanna make sure if that is real.

Thank u so much

D-Sky


----------



## BDH

*Re: Heuer GMT automatic, real?*

I am "tagging" this thread so I dont forget about it...

I'm pretty sure I bought a fake last night... buyer's remorse, I acted on impulse!

Bought it off ebay, got it for cheap cuz it needs repair, but the more I think about it the more I think it is fake.

Will post pictures when I get it, but are there any obvious signs of it being fake that I can look for when it first arrives? I have the tools to open caseback, so if there are signs on that as well, I am open to your input!

Luckily, it was only 60 bucks... I hate when I do that! who knows, it may be real. But, I must "think before you click" next time!

Here's the listing on ebay: TAG Heuer Watch, casual watch, needs work. - eBay (item 230601188598 end time Mar-31-11 15:59:35 PDT)


----------



## yande

*Re: Heuer GMT automatic, real?*



BDH said:


> are there any obvious signs of it being fake that I can look for when it first arrives?


Seller buys a lot of hoodies!! Not a great sign. Not sure about the watch, sorry, but others will. You are in good hands/eyes here.
Good luck


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

*Re: Heuer GMT automatic, real?*



d-sky said:


> First of all, just wanna say kudos to all expert here,,,
> 
> Please help me with this, I wanna buy a tag heuer carrera from my friend's friend.
> 
> The code is CV2014 LY3487
> 
> View attachment 414126
> View attachment 414130
> 
> 
> Is it fake or genuine?? Because it's quite expensive, so I just wanna make sure if that is real.
> 
> Thank u so much
> 
> D-Sky


Is my carrera real or fake

Pretty well know that this serial number is on many fakes.


----------



## Mattemiami

First I'd like to say thanks to all the experts on this forum.

I'm thinking of buying this Tag Carrera and wonder if someone could tell if it's fake or real?

i know the pics aren't the best but the only ones I've got so far.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Heuer GMT automatic, real?*



BDH said:


> I am "tagging" this thread so I dont forget about it...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I bought a fake last night... buyer's remorse, I acted on impulse!
> 
> Here's the listing on ebay: TAG Heuer Watch, casual watch, needs work. - eBay (item 230601188598 end time Mar-31-11 15:59:35 PDT)


It's a fake.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Heuer GMT automatic, real?*



d-sky said:


> first of all, just wanna say kudos to all expert here,,, :d
> 
> please help me with this, i wanna buy a tag heuer carrera from my friend's friend.
> 
> The code is cv2014 ly3487
> 
> View attachment 414126
> View attachment 414130
> 
> 
> is it fake or genuine?? Because it's quite expensive, so i just wanna make sure if that is real.
> 
> Thank u so much
> 
> d-sky


fake


----------



## BDH

*Re: Heuer GMT automatic, real?*



bmwfreak said:


> It's a fake.


How can you tell so quickly? Not saying u r wrong, but just wondering. In conversation with the seller, he believed it to be real. However, he offered to allow a refund/return if it is fake, cuz he didn't know for sure.


----------



## bmwfreak

*Re: Heuer GMT automatic, real?*



BDH said:


> How can you tell so quickly? Not saying u r wrong, but just wondering. In conversation with the seller, he believed it to be real. However, he offered to allow a refund/return if it is fake, cuz he didn't know for sure.


TAG Heuer Watch, casual watch, needs work. - eBay (item 230601188598 end time Mar-31-11 15:59:35 PDT)

The dial markers are wrong and the hands are wrong for a 2000 series watch. Even with the poor quality pictures, it's an easy spot.


----------



## d-sky

*Re: Heuer GMT automatic, real?*



Wisconsin Proud said:


> Is my carrera real or fake
> 
> Pretty well know that this serial number is on many fakes.





bmwfreak said:


> fake


thanks for the reply,,,


----------



## madsupervilian

Hey could someone help me identify the authenticity of this tag carrera. trying to get a good deal on the tag carrera, it has a hairline crack on crystal, and without the original band. here are the pictures. Hard to say, looks like a clibre 16, but doesnt look like it says on the back.


----------



## decipher28

^fake steer clear


----------



## bmwfreak

madsupervilian said:


> Hey could someone help me identify the authenticity of this tag carrera. trying to get a good deal on the tag carrera, it has a hairline crack on crystal, and without the original band. here are the pictures. Hard to say, looks like a clibre 16, but doesnt look like it says on the back.


FAKE. Chinese movement. wrong style crown.


----------



## tagfan770

Hi, what do you think of the authenticity of this Kirium Ti5 McLaren? Thanx, appreciate your opinions.


----------



## Eeeb

Movement pics would help.


----------



## dalamman

I just bought this on ebay. Can someone please help see if this is real? I don't want to be lose 1300 bucks. Also can you advise me if this was a good buy or not? This is a:*TAG Heuer CARRERA Calibre 16 

*
TAG Heuer CARRERA Calibre 16 Automatic Chronograph | eBay

thank you!!!


----------



## watchPO

Above linked carrera doesn't look to good to me. Better pics would help.


----------



## dalamman

watchPO said:


> Above linked carrera doesn't look to good to me. Better pics would help.


These are the only pictures she has. What should I do? Not pay for it? thank you


----------



## bmwfreak

dalamman said:


> I just bought this on ebay. Can someone please help see if this is real? I don't want to be lose 1300 bucks. Also can you advise me if this was a good buy or not? This is a:*TAG Heuer CARRERA Calibre 16
> 
> *
> TAG Heuer CARRERA Calibre 16 Automatic Chronograph | eBay
> 
> thank you!!!


This one looks authentic to me. The geneve striping on the rotor looks correct.


----------



## dalamman

bmwfreak said:


> This one looks authentic to me. The geneve striping on the rotor looks correct.


Thanks bmwfreak. yeah I saw your article on the geneve striping and this one is legit and that is why i bought it. Is there anything else I can look at to check to see if it is authentic? thanks


----------



## JawKnee

*Is My Monaco Authentic?*

Over 5 years ago, my wife purchased the following Monaco from authenticwatches.com for $1,850 and although it came with a certificate of authenticity, I've always had a hint of uncertainty after learning where she purchased it from. I plan on having it serviced soon, but would love your input on whether or not my watch is authentic or not before doing so. According to the bill of sale, its item code/model number is CW2111.FC6171. What makes me a little worried is that there's no model number on the back of the case. When Googling, I've seen a few images of other Monacos that appear to have a model number on the back and I've also seen seen images where there is no model number. Is this a model specific thing, even varying from Monaco to Monaco? I need to find my old series 2000, as I'm not sure there's a model number on that one either and I purchased that from a local AD in '00. Also, when scouring the internet, I've seen a few images of Monacos where the Tag logo under "Monaco" looks completely different than mine, but most look the same as mine.

Here's to hoping that it's an authentic one... Please let me know if I can provide anything else that would help validate its authenticity.



























Thanks!


----------



## aderme

I'm looking for a Tag heuer Carrera CV2014. The best price I found is 2100€ with the warranty of the TAG HAUER. On the ebay I see I can buy the item for less, about 1700€ but all the virtual shops tell me they are not autorized dealer and they can sell me an 100% original watch without the warranty (only a warranty of the shop). IS IT TRUE or is it a very risk?

Thanks


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Is My Monaco Authentic?*



JawKnee said:


> Over 5 years ago, my wife purchased the following Monaco from authenticwatches.com for $1,850 and although it came with a certificate of authenticity, I've always had a hint of uncertainty after learning where she purchased it from. I plan on having it serviced soon, but would love your input on whether or not my watch is authentic or not before doing so. According to the bill of sale, its item code/model number is CW2111.FC6171. What makes me a little worried is that there's no model number on the back of the case. When Googling, I've seen a few images of other Monacos that appear to have a model number on the back and I've also seen seen images where there is no model number. Is this a model specific thing, even varying from Monaco to Monaco? I need to find my old series 2000, as I'm not sure there's a model number on that one either and I purchased that from a local AD in '00. Also, when scouring the internet, I've seen a few images of Monacos where the Tag logo under "Monaco" looks completely different than mine, but most look the same as mine.
> 
> Here's to hoping that it's an authentic one... Please let me know if I can provide anything else that would help validate its authenticity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I've PM you about this.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Is My Monaco Authentic?*

Movement pics always help!!


----------



## JawKnee

*Re: Is My Monaco Authentic?*



Eeeb said:


> Movement pics always help!!


Anything in particular I should pay attention to while opening up the back to take pictures in terms of potential risk/damage? I could venture out to Radio Shack or Fry's to find some precision/jeweler's screwdrivers to do the job but don't want to risk messing anything up. Also, let's say in the 1% chance it's a fake, would I have any legal grounds with authenticwatches.com? I ask because maybe if I do, perhaps I should let an AD do it so I can't be blamed with tampering and swapping anything out? Any thoughts on what I should do? Have an AD verify at who knows what cost, or spend $5 for the screwdrivers and do it myself?

I was thinking of calling Tag US Customer Service tomorrow for more specifics on this model in terms of the lack of a model number, but not sure if they would even know or divulge this information.

Definitely appreciate the input!

Regards,

Johnny


----------



## yande

*Re: Is My Monaco Authentic?*

I assume you have read this thread.
Chronocentric: OMEGA Consumer Alert

They talk specifically about Authentic watches and their removal of serial numbers. My guess is that your watch is authentic, alas sans serial numbers, which in a resale situation is not so good, but when wearing, thankfully the serial numbers are never visable anyways. Thankfully your watch is now out of warantee, for I believe it would be an "Authentic Watches" warantee only that was issued upon purchase. That is just from my reading about your beautiful watch in the past couple of mins, If any bit of this helps, it was worth it., As I said, beautiful watch.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

*Re: Is My Monaco Authentic?*



yande2536 said:


> I assume you have read this thread.
> Chronocentric: OMEGA Consumer Alert
> 
> They talk specifically about Authentic watches and their removal of serial numbers. My guess is that your watch is authentic, alas sans serial numbers, which in a resale situation is not so good, but when wearing, thankfully the serial numbers are never visable anyways. Thankfully your watch is now out of warantee, for I believe it would be an "Authentic Watches" warantee only that was issued upon purchase. That is just from my reading about your beautiful watch in the past couple of mins, If any bit of this helps, it was worth it., As I said, beautiful watch.


Yea for authenticwatches "_"All TAG Heuer and OMEGA timepieces which do not have "with serial numbers" within their item description come with their serial numbers polished off."_" [Verified March 2003] So he may have an authentic one it's just that the serial was polished off.


----------



## JawKnee

*Re: Is My Monaco Authentic?*

Thanks for the feedback everyone. After seeing that, I went to autheticwatches.com and they state differently: All Watches Sold By AuthenticWatches.com Have Their Original Manufacturer Serial Numbers Intact. As a result, I called them and spoke to someone about the discrepancy and was rather helpful. I will probably call back in a few days and try to speak with someone else to see if I hear the same story. He mentioned that years ago, that was a very common practice (i.e., removing the numbers to protect to the dealers that sold them the watches). However, in recent years, authenticwatches changed their policy and only deal with ADs or something like that and a result, their timepieces now have the numbers in tact. Throughout this process, I've been 90 plus percent sure my watch is authentic but wanted to know 100%. He assured me that was the case and I believe him and your guys' instincts. As a result of my wife getting what seemed to be a good deal, I have a Monaco without numbers that an AD technically won't touch for service. I don't plan on ever selling it for a lot of reasons so I'm not concerned with the resale aspect. So I think I will send it to them (i.e., authenticwatches) and they will in turn have their dealer (an AD?) service the watch at discounted prices since my wife bought the watch from there.

Once I get my Panerai 312 in a few weeks (purchasing from a local AD), I will probably have the Monaco sent out for service shortly after. In the mean time, I will probably go ahead and spend $5 on a set of precision/jeweler's screwdrivers and open up the back and take pictures of the movement and update when I do as I'm simply too curious.


----------



## cmkooi

Hello,

Can you people tell me if i bought a real tag ? (payed 650 euro's for it)
If there is any doubt.. please let me know..


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^^^^ genuine


----------



## yande

I must say, it's pretty cool. I've been subscribed to this thread ever since my first or second? WUS post, and without fail I always check the new posts here. I'm getting better at picking authentic Tags, though still not confident enough to post my assertions. As I have stated here before, it is a credit to the regular guys who check these pics and lay there comments on the line. Job well done, and thanks from this humble WIS.
Regards
Mark


----------



## cmkooi

No doubt ?



cmkooi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you people tell me if i bought a real tag ? (payed 650 euro's for it)
> If there is any doubt.. please let me know..


----------



## tez1503

Hi
I'm looking to buy a formula 1 as an everyday watch as my 2000 exclusive chrono is getting bashed about!
I've been sent a serial number by a seller (on ebay) and it doesn't seem right to me. 
the number is CAC1110-0, RRB6980 ????

what do you guys thinK? any help would be appreciated;-)


----------



## duke916

Yeah Man. Learning new things everyday.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

tez1503 said:


> Hi
> I'm looking to buy a formula 1 as an everyday watch as my 2000 exclusive chrono is getting bashed about!
> I've been sent a serial number by a seller (on ebay) and it doesn't seem right to me.
> the number is CAC1110-0, RRB6980 ????
> 
> what do you guys thinK? any help would be appreciated;-)


Serial numbers are random and TAG uses the alphanumeric type just as you have posted. What do you suspect is wrong?


----------



## tez1503

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Serial numbers are random and TAG uses the alphanumeric type just as you have posted. What do you suspect is wrong?


It was the serial number, I thought it was normally 2 letters/4 numbers?? as you can tell I am a novice on this and just want to make sure before I possibly buy.
thanks for your input!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

tez1503 said:


> It was the serial number, I thought it was normally 2 letters/4 numbers?? as you can tell I am a novice on this and just want to make sure before I possibly buy.
> thanks for your input!


Yes, TAG does use 3 letters/4 numbers in some of their watches. My Full Black Aquaracer has 3 letters. Best to supply pics or a link to the seller's pics for proper ID.


----------



## JawKnee

*Re: Is My Monaco Authentic?*



Eeeb said:


> Movement pics always help!!


I'm 99% certain my Monaco is legit, but hopefully the following movement pictures make me feel 100%?


----------



## decipher28

you can now be 100% certain

it is legit that monaco


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

decipher28 said:


> you can now be 100% certain
> 
> it is legit that monaco


Absolutely, undoubtly 100% legit man.


----------



## tez1503

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Yes, TAG does use 3 letters/4 numbers in some of their watches. My Full Black Aquaracer has 3 letters. Best to supply pics or a link to the seller's pics for proper ID.


these are the only pics i have

















any help appreciated! the seller claims it was purchased from a company called watch & jewllery UK ltd, but I can't seems to find much info on them.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^^
I don't see anything that would indicate it's a fake.


----------



## M.Q

berlasso said:


> hi, is this Carrera CV2015 authentic? thx
> View attachment 410401
> View attachment 410403
> View attachment 410404
> View attachment 410405
> View attachment 410406
> View attachment 410407





decipher28 said:


> ^yes 100% authentic,it makes authenticating watches like that easy when you provide such good pics.


Doesn't attachment410403 look like the geneva striping is incorrect? Is it another pic of another watch?


----------



## Kilroy

Not mine, but I'm pretty sure its fake even though the seller insists otherwise.
The 31 day sub dial and the setting button on the side just don't look right.

But, I'm no TAG expert....

TAG HEUER FORMULA 1 FULL SIZE CHRONOGRAPH BLUE RARE - eBay (item 230611973862 end time Apr-27-11 20:28:28 PDT)


----------



## decipher28

^watch is legit.Its the first generation f1 quartz chrono.Two cell powered module chronograph


----------



## ollie526

I came across this on my local craigslist today. He said he has a receipt and would like $400. According to him it was a grad gift and he just wants cash.

I am waiting on a picture of the receipt to confirm serial and model number, but the chrono dials don't look like any others that I've seen. See how they are 15/30/45/60 instead of 3/6/9/12 and the same with the top.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^^^^

Junk! very bad fake!!


----------



## thsiao

Wisconsin Proud said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Junk! very bad fake!!


Agreed... horrible fake.


----------



## ollie526

Thanks for reaffirming my suspicion. I didn't know if
his was an older model or something. If a deal looks too good to be true..<|


----------



## In_Front

I recently bought this Monaco CW2111 caliber 17 (originally from the year 2009) and I wanted to double check if it's authentic. The original owner has all proper paperwork including warranty work done by the Tag Heuer Servicing Center. However, all the pics of the caliber 17 I've seen have a silver rotor. Here are the pics:


























































Thanks in advance.


----------



## koztag

Does this one look authentic to you guys?

TAG HEUER CARRERA AUTO CHRONOGRAPH CV2013.FC6206 | eBay


----------



## decipher28

the monaco is authentic 

and the carrera chrono is as well


----------



## jjlondon

Hi, i have just purchased a Tag Heuer 2000 chronograph, it about 14 years old.
It all seems to be good but the only thing that gives me reason to question if its authentic is that the luminox on the hands and the number markers seems to have gone dark or mabe comes with black hands and markers, how long will the lumi last? can it wear out od detiriate?
if any one could help me with this would be great.
I have looked behind the back cover and its got Tag Heuer 3.95 printed in black.
thank you


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi guys is this authentic ?

TAG Heuer Aquaracer 2000 Automatic ref. # WAB2010 | eBay


----------



## decipher28

grumpygarfield said:


> Hi guys is this authentic ?
> 
> TAG Heuer Aquaracer 2000 Automatic ref. # WAB2010 | eBay


yes of course (maybe i should charge for legit checking:-d joking)


----------



## decipher28

jjlondon said:


> Hi, i have just purchased a Tag Heuer 2000 chronograph, it about 14 years old.
> It all seems to be good but the only thing that gives me reason to question if its authentic is that the luminox on the hands and the number markers seems to have gone dark or mabe comes with black hands and markers, how long will the lumi last? can it wear out od detiriate?


lume or super luminova in this case as that's what Tag Heuer use will deteriorate over time especially over a long period 10+ .Sunlight,heat,cold,dust etc will all have a detrimental effect on its appaerance and its ability to glow.Recleaning the hands and reluming with fresh lume will have the hands looking back to their best.Dials can also be relumed but it is more difficult than hands.



jjlondon said:


> I have looked behind the back cover and its got Tag Heuer 3.95 printed in black.
> thank you


pictures would help but with the text printed on the movement then that is quite good indicator of a genuine watch.I do believe fakers all those years ago didn't bother marking movements.


----------



## jjlondon

a few pics of my 2000 chronograph, what do you think?? im not sure about the dark colour of the hands and number markers..


----------



## decipher28

^watch is legit


----------



## SiB

Hi, Your help is needed please. I am thinking of buying this Carrera CV2010 - 3, from ebay. Can anyone tell me if it is fake or real? Box and receipt included in the sale .

Photos:


----------



## monster1234

Is this one real?

The engraving of the tag logo looks a little different on the back, like it isn't engraved very deep. Is it just me?

Compared to this one i see on ebay. TAG HEUER MENS RED DIVERS F1 SPORTS WRIST WATCH WAC1113 on eBay.ca (item 120636370953 end time 19-May-11 16:01:34 EDT)


----------



## SiB

Hi, further to my other message (above) I got some pics of the rotor on the rear. I know they aren't great, but can anyone confirm if this is fake or real as I am planning on buying it today for £900 (uk). I think it is real given the rotor odd number of lines thread, but would like some expert advise before I part with the money. Thanks in advance. Simon


----------



## decipher28

^watch is legit.

so is the f1


----------



## SiB

Thanks for that greatly appreciated - Does anyone else disagree/ agree?


----------



## koztag

Hi guys. I need to make certain that this carrera cv2013 is authentic or I'll have to return it in 1 day. During this, I also found out how difficult it is to take pictures of shiny objects  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

^ the carrrera is legit.


----------



## edchac

is my tag legit?
it was pre-owned... no paperwork...


----------



## Eeeb

I don't see a problem. But I have been wrong before and will be again. Anyway, I'd buy it!


----------



## l2045w

Hi All,
Just wanted to say thanks in advance for helping letting me know if this watch looks genuine or if there is anything I should look out for-

Thanks in Advance and for the great help - keep up the great work!!!

|>


----------



## l2045w

Hi All,
Just wanted to say thanks in advance for helping letting me know if this watch looks genuine or if there is anything I should look out for-

Thanks in Advance and for the great help - keep up the great work!!!

|>


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

^^^

Real. I dont think there is a fake Cal S Link onthe market.


----------



## l2045w

Wisconsin Proud said:


> ^^^
> 
> Real. I dont think there is a fake Cal S Link onthe market.


Thanks alot Wisconsin. Can you share you expertise on what I can check when I go see this physically please . I think this is real as well but want to be sure.

Ive also noted the watch being sold on "replica websites" - 
Tag heuer replica :: TAG Heuer Link Calibre S WATCES--TAGHEUER-REPLICA.COM :


----------



## edchac

Eeeb said:


> I don't see a problem. But I have been wrong before and will be again. Anyway, I'd buy it!


Wow...you don't seem very sure.
I have seen a replica on the net

[moderator delete]

are the replicas good like these for 80$?
or is it a real one on the pix but the one you get is not as nice?
Does everything work usually?
Do they have backs and s/n on them...

I am nervous about mine.
How to be sure?

Can i have another feedback?

Sorry i don't have a tool to open the watch and see the inside...this is my first real watch.


----------



## Eeeb

edchac said:


> Wow...you don't seem very sure.
> I have seen a replica on the net
> 
> [moderator delete]
> 
> are the replicas good like these for 80$?
> or is it a real one on the pix but the one you get is not as nice?
> Does everything work usually?
> Do they have backs and s/n on them...
> 
> I am nervous about mine.
> How to be sure?
> 
> Can i have another feedback?
> 
> Sorry i don't have a tool to open the watch and see the inside...this is my first real watch.


I edited out the link as WUS has a pretty strong anti-replica policy. I guess before I got involved it sometimes got out of hand. Anyway, the link provides no relevant detail as the replica sites often put up real pictures of watches. These folks are crooks and counterfeiters. Why would any one assume you are getting pics of the replica itself?

google up the serial number and see if it comes up. Either you will find the original owner or you will find a lot of owners...

BTW, you usually can be sure if you see the movement. It's usually a Japanese quartz not a Ronda or ETA.

Of course, when you have it in hand, you can usually tell quickly... But good pics help. (But even then a good fake will get you sometimes... I had a Longines Conquest ETA 2892-A2 based fake that had a display back. Unfortunately it was a replica movement too. I found it when I went to regulate it and discovered it could not attain ETA levels of accuracy - it was a piece of poor work. Looking close I saw what I had. I felt foolish.)

I find buying on eBay fairly safe if the buyer protection is offered on the item. Documented fakes get refunds. But, to answer how to be sure? Fact is there is some risk unless you are buying from an AD.


----------



## RedarT

l2045w said:


> Hi All,
> Just wanted to say thanks in advance for helping letting me know if this watch looks genuine or if there is anything I should look out for-
> 
> Thanks in Advance and for the great help - keep up the great work!!!
> 
> |>


Its real. As far as i know, no replica has both side anti-reflective coating.


----------



## edchac

Eeeb said:


> I edited out the link as WUS has a pretty strong anti-replica policy. I guess before I got involved it sometimes got out of hand. Anyway, the link provides no relevant detail as the replica sites often put up real pictures of watches. These folks are crooks and counterfeiters. Why would any one assume you are getting pics of the replica itself?
> 
> google up the serial number and see if it comes up. Either you will find the original owner or you will find a lot of owners...
> 
> BTW, you usually can be sure if you see the movement. It's usually a Japanese quartz not a Ronda or ETA.
> 
> Of course, when you have it in hand, you can usually tell quickly... But good pics help. (But even then a good fake will get you sometimes... I had a Longines Conquest ETA 2892-A2 based fake that had a display back. Unfortunately it was a replica movement too. I found it when I went to regulate it and discovered it could not attain ETA levels of accuracy - it was a piece of poor work. Looking close I saw what I had. I felt foolish.)
> 
> I find buying on eBay fairly safe if the buyer protection is offered on the item. Documented fakes get refunds. But, to answer how to be sure? Fact is there is some risk unless you are buying from an AD.


Sorry about the link, did not know.

So i guess i should open the watch and see the insides then.

I don't know if a toll is readely available or i may pay someone to open it and i will take some pix.

thanks


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

The orange chrono looks identical to mine.


----------



## bmwfreak

The Link Calibre S is authentic. No need to open the case. Simply check all the functions of the watch. The Calibre S is a proprietary movement only used by Tag Heuer. There are fakes, but they do not function as the real watch does.


----------



## will616

Hi everyone, I found this Tag on e-bay and I would appreciate any thoughts on it. There are a couple of things that make me question it's authenticity based on other pictures of real ones. 1: The automatic movement in the case is solid, I thought they were cut out. The seller purchased it off of e-bay and when asked if it was real the reply was "To my knowledge this is the real thing" (makes me cautious when it starts with "to my knowledge").

Thanks for any advice or help. Here is the link: TAG HEUER CARRERA AUTOMATIC on eBay.ca (item 220778324796 end time 07-May-11 17:40:23 EDT)


----------



## l2045w

RedarT said:


> Its real. As far as i know, no replica has both side anti-reflective coating.


Thanks alot everyone/Redar T -

If you dont mind I did have a question (or two).
- What is this anti-reflective coating? Is this for the light, when I go to examine it, could I test it by using a flash camera? What would I expect to see?

- I will also test the functionality as much as I can. Would you be aware of what the weight of this would be and how many links it would normally come with. I was thinking of also weighing the watch to see if it weighs the same (or very close) to help put my mind at ease and replica are known to always "feel" not right...

- Also the slight scratches on the rear, is that expected for a sapphire material based watch as I thought it would take something pretty hard to scratch saphire (excuse my lack of knowledge)

- Would it be easier to polish these out?

Thanks again guys... Much appreciated..

Anyone from the UK? - Drinks on offer.. |>


----------



## RedarT

You can see the external anti reflection coating of the crystal in the images you posted. Its that slight blue tint that appears depending on the angle you look at it.
In your second question i am not sure what you mean. Sapphire is the crystal, which it doesnt appear to have any scratches as seen in the photos. Everything else is steel.


----------



## l2045w

RedarT said:


> You can see the external anti reflection coating of the crystal in the images you posted. Its that slight blue tint that appears depending on the angle you look at it.
> In your second question i am not sure what you mean. Sapphire is the crystal, which it doesnt appear to have any scratches as seen in the photos. Everything else is steel.


Thanks Again - Much appreciated. All clearer now. I was referring to the steel bracelet and the slight marks on it. Its amazing what you can learn in just 4 posts...


----------



## yande

l2045w said:


> T
> - Also the slight scratches on the rear, is that expected for a sapphire material based watch as I thought it would take something pretty hard to scratch saphire (excuse my lack of knowledge)
> 
> - Would it be easier to polish these out?
> 
> Thanks again guys... Much appreciated..
> 
> Anyone from the UK? - Drinks on offer.. |>


Perhaps you are referring to the scuff marks on the clasp and bracelet which is made of Stainless Steel. Some call them swirlies, desk diving or scuff marks.. They should be easily taken care of, and I am sure you will find out how to restore a Tag Heuer bracelet in the search function. I know that a Scothbrite pad (yep the green thing in the kitchen) works wonders on the brushed finish of my Omega bracelet clasps, but not on the polished finishes. 
As far as weighing the watch, most good fakes will have the weight being identical to the real thing. 
Anti Reflective coating is exactly as it states. It minimises reflection. Some watches have it on the inside of the crystal (ie., the watch glass) some have it on both the inside and the outside. 
The crystal in this watch is made out of Sapphire crystal, or at least that is what it is called. 
Goodluck, welcome to WUS and when you do get the watch you want, post some pics. I came here in very similar circumstances, My first post was in this thread, and it opened the door to a very satisfying, if not obsessional hobby.
Nice watch by the way, and as others have stated, google the serial number and see what comes up.
regards


----------



## edchac

Wisconsin Proud said:


> The orange chrono looks identical to mine.


Thanks Wiz, but i guess you meant authentical... or did you mean identical to a replica...:-d
will616: its a shame you didn't post this earlier, i could have taken a look personnaly since the seller is near my home town. But, then again, i am in this thead asking for help...o|


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

Sorry Ed, I don't do replicas.

I meant what I said - it is identical to my orange chrono.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

RedarT said:


> You can see the external anti reflection coating of the crystal in the images you posted. Its that slight blue tint that appears depending on the angle you look at it.
> In your second question i am not sure what you mean. Sapphire is the crystal, which it doesnt appear to have any scratches as seen in the photos. Everything else is steel.


This Carrera only has coating on the underside, not both sides.


----------



## joeincs

Hi folks, I am new to the forum. I am wondering if anyone knows anything about the following wbesite: http://www......................./t...er-brown-leather-chronograph-watch-p-324.html

I have alwasy loved this particular Tag, but it typicall sells for over $2K. So what is up withthis place? I have read all of theri fine print and they say all of their watches are authentic, come with original boxes, instructions and warrenty cards. Could this be legit???

Thanks for your help.


----------



## RedarT

Wisconsin Proud said:


> This Carrera only has coating on the underside, not both sides.


Its a Link Calibre S, not a Carrera..


----------



## RedarT

Wisconsin Proud said:


> This Carrera only has coating on the underside, not both sides.


Its a Link Calibre S, not a Carrera..


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

RedarT said:


> Its a Link Calibre S, not a Carrera..


Ah, ok, I thought you guys were talking about the Carrera in the link above.


----------



## bmwfreak

will616 said:


> Hi everyone, I found this Tag on e-bay and I would appreciate any thoughts on it. There are a couple of things that make me question it's authenticity based on other pictures of real ones. 1: The automatic movement in the case is solid, I thought they were cut out. The seller purchased it off of e-bay and when asked if it was real the reply was "To my knowledge this is the real thing" (makes me cautious when it starts with "to my knowledge").
> 
> Thanks for any advice or help. Here is the link: TAG HEUER CARRERA AUTOMATIC on eBay.ca (item 220778324796 end time 07-May-11 17:40:23 EDT)


Yep, I'd question this one too! The geneva striping on the rotor does not pass my test. The rotor bearing assembly does not look correct. It's a "singapore limited edition"???? There is no model number above the serial number. Another watch with the same serial number is discussed on this thread dated January 21, 2011.

See my thread regarding the rotor.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/how-identify-fake-caliber-16-movement-370145.html


----------



## edchac

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Sorry Ed, I don't do replicas.
> 
> I meant what I said - it is identical to my orange chrono.


Sorry, my mistake...i read ...identical to me... hence the joke.


----------



## joeincs

joeincs said:


> Hi folks, I am new to the forum. I am wondering if anyone knows anything about the following wbesite: http://www......................./t...er-brown-leather-chronograph-watch-p-324.html
> 
> I have alwasy loved this particular Tag, but it typicall sells for over $2K. So what is up withthis place? I have read all of theri fine print and they say all of their watches are authentic, come with original boxes, instructions and warrenty cards. Could this be legit???
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Here is the page:
http://www.......................


----------



## Eeeb

joeincs said:


> Here is the page:
> http://www.......................


This site has spammed WUS so the forum software is set to delete the company name when it sees it... Their bad.


----------



## deziner75

Tag Heuer Formula 1 WAC1210. Seller can supposedly provide box, tags, links and cross-reference serial w/ tag.

Real or Fake?


----------



## deziner75

Hi all, new member here! Looking at a Tag Heuer Formula One WAC1210 - Seller claims to have box, papers and tags that cross-reference serial #.

Real or Fake?


----------



## bmwfreak

deziner75 said:


> Hi all, new member here! Looking at a Tag Heuer Formula One WAC1210 - Seller claims to have box, papers and tags that cross-reference serial #.
> 
> Real or Fake?
> [/URL]


It's authentic. It's also a "mid-size" meaning it's only about 38mm diameter including the crown. Quite a bit smaller than the full size WAC1110, which is about 45mm.


----------

